# Bistrot des canards > Canard Café > [Société] Questions : Marmottas est il endormi ?

## kilfou

Hop, la vJenesaispluscombien, puisque la précédente a atteint les 10kposts.

----------


## Ruvon

Et le titre c'est même pas "le topic des questions elles sont vites répondues" ?  :Emo:

----------


## kilfou

Tu m'as pris pour un jeune entrepreneur ?
Pire, pour un Suisse ?

 :tired:

----------


## Ruvon

Je constate surtout que ton sous-titre est vrai.

 :tired:

----------


## L0ur5

> Proposer ça à des gens qui n'ont que peu de connaissance de la sécu électrique c'est quand même proche de la tentative d'homicide.
> 
> Si l'adaptateur secteur est soudé et non-ouvrable via des vis standard c'est pour une bonne raison.
> 
> Le seul endroit que l'on peut décemment imaginer modifier c'est la fiche que veut changer Lour5.


Ouais, C'est bien pour ça que je veux trouver la bonne ficher et réparer la guirlande proprement. Surtout que la guirlande en question est utilisée pour décorer une plante. Si je pouvais éviter de mettre le feu à mon ficus et par extension à mon appart, ça m'arrangerait...

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

drapal

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Hop, la vJenesaispluscombien, puisque la précédente a atteint les 10kposts.


et même pas un renvoi vers le précédent topic...  ::sad::

----------


## Sharn

> En parlant d'électricité, j'ai une question.
> 
> J'ai un Fiio M9 qui se recharge en USB C mais j'ai égaré le câble qui me servait à la charge dans un Airbnb. C'était un câble classique, USB-A vers USB-C.
> J'ai également un Macbook Air et un câble de recharge, USB-C vers USB-C. Sauf que je peux pas charger mon Fiio avec. Ni en branchant mon baladeur au chargeur secteur du Mac, ni en le branchant directement à mon Mac. Et à mon étonnement, rien n'était indiqué sur le baladeur, qui tourne sous un système Androïd très léger.
> 
> Rien de dramatique, je dois juste racheter un câble USB-A vers USB-C, mais je me posais la question du pourquoi, en sachant que mon Mac (et son chargeur) est le seul truc en USB-C que j'ai chez moi, donc je peux pas tester avec autre chose.
> 
> J'imagine (c'est en tout cas une réfléxion que j'estime logique) que mon baladeur ne prend pas la charge depuis mon chargeur de Mac, puisque 45W et 3.1A, c'est trop pour lui et qu'il y a un système de sécurité quelconque. Mais je comprends pas pourquoi il ne prend pas non plus depuis mon Mac.
> 
> Est-ce que c'est dû seulement à la puissance ? Est-ce qu'il est possible qu'il n'accepte qu'un certain ampérage, par exemple le maximum fourni par de l'USB A ?


Il me semble que c'est carrément les câbles qui savent quand ça déconne ou pas.

----------


## OMar92

> Ouais, C'est bien pour ça que je veux trouver la bonne ficher et réparer la guirlande proprement. Surtout que la guirlande en question est utilisée pour décorer une plante. Si je pouvais éviter de mettre le feu à mon ficus et par extension à mon appart, ça m'arrangerait...


L'autre solution, serait peut-être de racheter une guirlande électrique pour récupérer cet élément, non?
Celle que j'ai acheté pour ce Noël possède ce système et je l'ai achetée 5,10€.

----------


## ducon

J’avais une question mais j’ai oublié.

----------


## L0ur5

> L'autre solution, serait peut-être de racheter une guirlande électrique pour récupérer cet élément, non?
> Celle que j'ai acheté pour ce Noël possède ce système et je l'ai achetée 5,10€.


Il faudrait trouver une guirlande dont la fiche qui ne soit pas moulée autour du fil.

Et puis acheter une guirlande pour la peter et en réparer une autre qui est déjà pétée...  ::wacko::

----------


## Ruvon

> Il faudrait trouver une guirlande dont la fiche qui ne soit pas moulée autour du fil.
> 
> Et puis acheter une guirlande pour la peter et en réparer une autre qui est déjà pétée...


Ben il te suffira d'en racheter une nouvelle pour la péter et réparer celle que tu as pété pour réparer l'autre qui était déjà pétée.

C'est quoi que tu comprends pas ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Marmottas

De toutes façons Noël est passé, ça laisse une certaine marge pour trouver une solution...

----------


## L0ur5

> Ben il te suffira d'en racheter une nouvelle pour la péter et réparer celle que tu as pété pour réparer l'autre qui était déjà pétée.


 ::w00t::

----------


## Nilsou

Pour répondre à Gros Dudule : 
sur son post ici : 



> Proposer ça à des gens qui n'ont que peu de connaissance de la sécu électrique c'est quand même proche de la tentative d'homicide.
> 
> Si l'adaptateur secteur est soudé et non-ouvrable via des vis standard c'est pour une bonne raison.
> 
> Le seul endroit que l'on peut décemment imaginer modifier c'est la fiche que veut changer Lour5.
> 
> C'est pas pour rien qu'il y a des formations pour autoriser les gens à toucher à l'elec.


Tu exagère un peu amha. On parle de 25 volt de ce coté là du transfo. Tu ouvre le transfo *quand celui ci est débranché*, tu sors la goupillette qui tient lieu de prise pour avoir les deux fils qui sortent du 25 V, tu referme le transfo et tout ce qu'il te reste en main c'est les deux fameux fils ... Si ça te fait plaisir tu peut même coincer les deux fils, qui doivent être minuscule, en remettant la prise. 

S’électrocuter ainsi, franchement je vois pas, c'est pas plus dangereux que changer une ampoule... et en plus tu fais tout ça transfo débranché ! C'est encore moins problématique que le changement d'une ampoule amha.

Sinon pour le canard qui a répondu ça : 



> Bon on va peut être pas exagéré mais oui qui dit transfo dit 220v donc on touche pas, surtout qu'un transfo c'est pas fait pour être réparé.


Franchement, à ce compte là il n'y a pas grand chose qui est fait pour être réparé, tu peut réparer aisément un transfo dés lors qu'il n'a pas fondu... et même comme ça une personne courageuse peut dérouler et ré-enrouler, je l'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois. C'est très long et ça, oui, ça demande des connaissance en elec, mais c'est loin d'être impossible.

Enfin, si ça vous gêne tant d'ouvrir le transfo : inutile, tu fait un truc crade : tu enroule tes fils dénudés autours de tes prises coté 25V, tu les coince avec n'importe quoi (élastique, que sais-je ...) tu rebouche tout à la colle ou autre, et tadaaaaa, t'a rien touché au transfo en dehors du coté 25V, le résultat est crade mais fonctionnel, pour une guirlande électrique c'est tout ce que tu demande.

Bon, si tu a des gosses, en vrai, je bricolerais rien de tout ça, on ne sais jamais, ou je ferais un boitier en bois ad-hoc, mais sinon c'est ce que je fais sur toutes mes guirlandes en ce moment et bon, ça passe tranquilou. C'est certains que si tu n'es pas pressé autant attendre que la fameuse rallonge soit de nouveau dispo au cours de l'année pour récupérer la prise.

----------


## GrosDudule

Et proposer à des personnes qui n'ont pas de notions d'électricité d'ouvrir un volume contenant du 230V c'est pas stupide ça ? C'est pas pour rien que le transformateur est soudé pour ne pas être ouvert. Pas de soucis en sortie, et oui, le 24V est dans le domaine de la TBTS. Mais faire des connexions dans un volume ou potentiellement le câble peut aller en contact avec le secteur c'est un truc de personne avertie.

Donc c'est un gros no-way !

Je vais pas rentrer dans ce qui est du domaine de la sécurité électrique, t'as l'air de câbler des armoires tous les weekend.

Pour résumer, tldr : si on maîtrise pas l'électricité on touche pas ! Ça inclut les ensembles soudés ou fermés par des vis à têtes bizarres.




> Bon, si tu a des gosses, en vrai, je bricolerais rien de tout ça, on ne sais jamais, ou je ferais un boitier en bois ad-hoc, mais sinon c'est ce que je fais sur toutes mes guirlandes en ce moment et bon, ça passe tranquilou. C'est certains que si tu n'es pas pressé autant attendre que la fameuse rallonge soit de nouveau dispo au cours de l'année pour récupérer la prise.


Et arriver à se contredire soi-même aussi vite.  :Facepalm: 

Ah et te fatigue pas à répondre, t'as gagné une place au chaud dans mon ignore list.

----------


## poneyroux

> Il me semble que c'est carrément les câbles qui savent quand ça déconne ou pas.


En tout cas j'ai racheté un câble USB-A vers USB-C et ça marche clairement sans soucis.
Mais comment ça serait possible si les câbles eux-mêmes savaient si c'était pas adapté en terme de voltage ? Par exemple pour mon Mac, idéalement il faut lui envoyer 45W et pour préserver la batterie, c'est le mac lui-même qui bride ce qu'il reçoit.

----------


## salakis

> Et proposer à des personnes qui n'ont pas de notions d'électricité d'ouvrir un volume contenant du 230V c'est pas stupide ça ?

----------


## ducon

Sinon, tu peux laisser traîner dans ta boîte un gros condensateur chargé.

----------


## Arteis

> Sinon pour le canard qui a répondu ça : 
> 
> Franchement, à ce compte là il n'y a pas grand chose qui est fait pour être réparé, tu peut réparer aisément un transfo dés lors qu'il n'a pas fondu... et même comme ça une personne courageuse peut dérouler et ré-enrouler, je l'ai déjà fait plusieurs fois. C'est très long et ça, oui, ça demande des connaissance en elec, mais c'est loin d'être impossible.


C'est moi et ce que tu dis est complètement faux, certains éléments ne sont pas fait pour être reparé/réparable (chargeur, transfo, multiprise (en dehors de changer la fiche)etc...) c'est moche mais c'est comme ça.  

Après tu peux jouer a l'apprenti sorcier mais tu mets ta sécurité, et les autres (pompiers, voisins de l'immeuble) en jeu.
 Il n'y a pas que les risques d'électrocution mais aussi incendie.

----------


## Ruvon

"Le topic des questions où on s'enflamme dès la première page"  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Claude François reviens ! Ils sont devenus fous !

----------


## Enyss

Vous m'avez l'air bien au courant...

----------


## OMar92

> Et proposer à des personnes qui n'ont pas de notions d'électricité d'ouvrir un volume contenant du 230V c'est pas stupide ça ?


Ça dépend... si c'est ma commerciale, ça se tente  ::ninja:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Claude François reviens ! Ils sont devenus fous !


Ils ont pété un plomb...

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Ils ont disjoncté

----------


## Ruvon

Ah, si je pouvais vous poster la chanson Débranche de France Gall, croyez bien que je le ferais  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

Quelle volt face dans la discussion.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Quelle volt face dans la discussion.


T'ampère ton sang-froid ?

----------


## gnak

Qu'il est clair ce topic.

----------


## Robix66

Le débat polarise.

----------


## Nilsou

> Et proposer à des personnes qui n'ont pas de notions d'électricité d'ouvrir un volume contenant du 230V c'est pas stupide ça ? C'est pas pour rien que le transformateur est soudé pour ne pas être ouvert. Pas de soucis en sortie, et oui, le 24V est dans le domaine de la TBTS. Mais faire des connexions dans un volume ou potentiellement le câble peut aller en contact avec le secteur c'est un truc de personne avertie.
> 
> Donc c'est un gros no-way !


Il y a du 230V qui passe dans une simple ampoule ou une simple prise et on explique sur ce topic comment réparer lesdites prises sans soucis. A partir du moment ou tu fais toutes tes opérations en étant débranché, je vois pas le soucis. Tu m'a l'air particulièrement à cran la dessus pour une raison étrange ...  ::unsure:: 
Sinon non, c'est pas un truc de personne averti de repérer les deux GROS câbles qui vont au secteur et de repérer les deux petits câbles qui vont à la sortie et qui sont connecté à la prise, à mon humble avis, c'est du simple bon sens au niveau du changement d'une prise chez toi, et à la limite du changement d'ampoule (bien souvent bien plus dangereux par ailleurs, la plupart des gens ne changent pas les ampoules en coupant le courant, donc le risque est là, réel, de faire un faux mouvement). 
Par ailleurs, sur ce type de transfo, bien souvent les deux câbles qui vont au secteur sont tout simplement soudés au transformateur, à part tirer comme un bourrin, je vois mal le danger. 

Quand à ton histoire de câble 25V qui irait toucher le câble du 250. Je ne vois par quelle magie, sauf à le faire exprès...  ::unsure:: 





> C'est moi et ce que tu dis est complètement faux, certains éléments ne sont pas fait pour être reparé/réparable (chargeur, transfo, multiprise (en dehors de changer la fiche)etc...) c'est moche mais c'est comme ça.  
> 
> Après tu peux jouer a l'apprenti sorcier mais tu mets ta sécurité, et les autres (pompiers, voisins de l'immeuble) en jeu.
>  Il n'y a pas que les risques d'électrocution mais aussi incendie.


Vous sacralisez quand même beaucoup trop le simple changement d'une prise, amha. A ce compte là tu ne remplace jamais aucun câble un peu dénudé chez toi, tu ne met jamais aucun domino nul part, en clair tu appelle un électricien à chaque broutille... 
Que diriez vous alors en lisant le topic des travaux ...  ::O:  Faut pas aller la bas, vous allez faire un arrêt cardiaque ...

----------


## ducon

C’est le gros disjoncteur qui saute, pas les petits dans le tableau.

----------


## Nilsou

Et il y a marqué 30ma dessus ?  ::P:  Ou c'est le 500ma ? (y a t-il un 30ma sur le tableau d'ailleurs ? )

----------


## Illynir

> Si c'est le compteur qui saute, amha c'est qu'il y a une puissance trop forte qui dépasse ton abonnement (faudrait voir ce qui est écrit sur le linky quand ça saute, il doit y avoir une indication). Ça peut être du à l’humidité du nettoyage, à ta place je laisserais sécher (longtemps quand même) et je réessaierais.


Ça fait 6 mois qu'il sèche, tu penses que c'est bon maintenant ?  ::ninja:: 

En vrai c'est un petit four et il fonctionnait très bien avant donc la puissance de base collait à mon abonnement EDF visiblement. Ça m'étonne que le fait qu'il soit mouillé augmente sa consommation ? J'aurais plus pensé à un court circuit directement.

----------


## ducon

Disons que j’aimerais le voir fonctionner.
Si ça se trouve, le chauffage des résistances modifie un truc dedans, qui ne se passe pas à froid.
M’enfin, ça coûte quelques dizaines d’euroboules, je ne vais pas en faire un fromage si je ne peux rien faire de plus que de constater qu’il fait tout sauter.

----------


## Nilsou

> Ça fait 6 mois qu'il sèche, tu penses que c'est bon maintenant ? 
> 
> En vrai c'est un petit four et il fonctionnait très bien avant donc la puissance de base collait à mon abonnement EDF visiblement. Ça m'étonne que le fait qu'il soit mouillé augmente sa consommation ? J'aurais plus pensé à un court circuit directement.


La seule idée que je vois ce serait un court-circuit qui ne va pas dans la carlingue mais qui court-circuite la résistance. Et donc ça équivaut à une résistance bien plus faible au final, mais sans fuite de courant : donc grosse puissance qui passe, donc le linky saute.
Ou alors pile ce jour là tu avais plein d'autre bidule qui tournait et tu a dépassé ta limite de puissance et tu en a tiré une mauvaise conclusion  ::ninja::  




> Disons que j’aimerais le voir fonctionner.
> Si ça se trouve, le chauffage des résistances modifie un truc dedans, qui ne se passe pas à froid.
> M’enfin, ça coûte quelques dizaines d’euroboules, je ne vais pas en faire un fromage si je ne peux rien faire de plus que de constater qu’il fait tout sauter.


Bah si tu a un multimètre tu peut toujours tester les bornes très facilement. Et rien ne t'interdit d'ouvrir le truc pour regarder en dernier ressort, si c'est facilement démontable. C'est peut-être évident une fois qu'on l'a sous les yeux (genre un fil qui se balade). 
A ne faire que si tu a quelques base d’électricité et toujours tout débranché, évidemment.

Mais sinon ta description du soucis est pas super claire : ton machin il saute quand il a déjà un peu le temps de chauffer ou il saute à la seconde ou tu le met sur on ? ?

----------


## Daedaal

> C’est le gros disjoncteur qui saute, pas les petits dans le tableau.


Change le grille pain.

Tu vas te faire chier pour rien à essayer de le réparer (sans garantie de succès). Y'a pas grand chose à l'intérieur (un grille pain c'est basé sur un court circuit de toute façon. Tu dois avoir un truc pour baisser la tension et c'est sans doute ce qui merde dans le tiens).
Un calcul que je fais toujours c'est "si il me faut 3h pour réparer un truc, est-ce que c'est rentable à mon taux horaire". Pour un grille pain, oui je l'ouvrirais sans doute pour vérifier le câble -il arrive qu'ils se déssertissent- mais au delà y'a pas vraiment d'intérêt à tenter de réparer, ça te coûtera plus cher en composants qu'un neuf.

----------


## Elma

Un four ou un grille pain ça marche pareil, c'est des resistance à l'interieur. Un truc très basique qui chauffe. 
Sur ce type d'appareil c'est rarement un court circuit, surtout si ça apparait quelques secondes / minutes après l'allumage et sur le différentiel. Le court circuit dans un grille pain ça serais si tu fout un objet métallique dedans ou de la flotte. C'est quasi systématiquement des fuites dans le réseau et là pas de solutions miracle faut changer les résistances ou, plus simple et souvent moins cher, changer d'appareil.

----------


## Nilsou

> Change le grille pain.
> 
> Tu vas te faire chier pour rien à essayer de le réparer (sans garantie de succès). Y'a pas grand chose à l'intérieur (un grille pain c'est basé sur un court circuit de toute façon. Tu dois avoir un truc pour baisser la tension et c'est sans doute ce qui merde dans le tiens).
> Un calcul que je fais toujours c'est "si il me faut 3h pour réparer un truc, est-ce que c'est rentable à mon taux horaire". Pour un grille pain, oui je l'ouvrirais sans doute pour vérifier le câble -il arrive qu'ils se déssertissent- mais au delà y'a pas vraiment d'intérêt à tenter de réparer, ça te coûtera plus cher en composants qu'un neuf.



D'un autre coté, comme tu le dis, dans un grille pain ça revient à regarder si les fils sont bien sertie ou non ...

Perso j'ai réparé deux fois mon mini four, à chaque fois c'était la résistance qui avait grillé, et bon, ça m'a couté 5 euro en fouillant sur le net plutôt que 50€. Après c'est aussi pour éviter les déchets, l'écologie tout ça. Parce que oui, au taux horaire ou la plupart d'entre nous sont payés, ça a bien peu d’intérêt ...

----------


## Illynir

Changer mon petit four ça attendra, c'est pas pour les 2 croques monsieur que je me fais par an qui changeront grand chose. Si je peux le réparer tant mieux, sinon tant pis. 

Je vais déjà tester ce soir avant de me coucher (histoire d'avoir tout d'éteint et surtout mon PC, au cas où) voir si le four refonctionne miraculeusement après séchage, comme dit c'était juste après un nettoyage et j'ai dû abuser un peu sur le côté liquide je pense.

----------


## deathdigger

> Changer mon petit four ça attendra, c'est pas pour les 2 croques monsieur que je me fais par an qui changeront grand chose. Si je peux le réparer tant mieux, sinon tant pis. 
> 
> Je vais déjà tester ce soir avant de me coucher (histoire d'avoir tout d'éteint et surtout mon PC, au cas où) voir si le four refonctionne miraculeusement après séchage, comme dit c'était juste après un nettoyage et j'ai dû abuser un peu sur le côté liquide je pense.


Si ton Linky saute, c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas de disjoncteur 500ma (ni de "petits" différentiels). Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'abord d'investir dans ces derniers. Ça ne fera peut-être pas remarcher ton four, par contre ça pourra te sauver la vie.

----------


## Daedaal

> Si ton Linky saute, c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas de disjoncteur 500ma (ni de "petits" différentiels). Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'abord d'investir dans ces derniers. Ça ne fera peut-être pas remarcher ton four, par contre ça pourra te sauver la vie.


Ouais un tableau électrique correct c'est déjà la base. On ne déconne pas avec ces trucs.
Fun fact : Quand j'ai acheté la maison, y'avait un pauvre tableau de merde. J'ai fait refaire l'électricité (comme tout le reste) Y'a 4 tableaux (je ne pourrais pas dire le nombre de fusibles en fait) maintenant (un principal 3 secondaires). Ma future ex-femme a fait réaménager une pièce : les électriciens pleuraient de joie. Limite rien à faire à part tirer les câbles depuis un tableau existant.

Par contre c'est moi qui ait conçu les plans du truc. Le gars que tu fait venir il fera au plus rapide et au moins cher - pour lui.

-@Illynir : Si tu l'a nettoyé aujourd'hui 9 chances sur 10 qu'il reste de la flotte sous certains carters. Est-ce que ça vaut le coût de te faire chier pour un truc que tu trouves à 20 balles dans le moindre cash converter ?

----------


## ducon

> Change le grille pain.


En effet.
Une pièce en métal (gruuuu) est cassée à l’intérieur et elle touche les résistances.

----------


## Illynir

Non ça fait 6 mois que je l'ai nettoyé, mais oui j'avais testé le lendemain du nettoyage.

Pour ça que je retenterai ce soir histoire de voir si ça a bien sécher depuis, ça devrait.

Par contre les gars, le tableau électrique c'est une vaste blague dans cet appart, c'est encore des fusibles en porcelaine.  ::XD::

----------


## El Chupalibre

Salute ! Question streaming pour ma part : j'ai un abonnement Disney plus depuis mi-2020, je n'ai jamais eu aucun contenu dispo avec une résolution supérieure à 1080.

J'ai lu qu'au premier confinement un bridage a été mise en place afin de garantir un service pour le plus grand nombre. Mais depuis ça a sauté ça non ?

J'ai trouvé des sites listant les contenus 4K ou HDR du catalogue français. Cependant lorsque je me rends sur la fiche de ses films il y a l'application ils n'apparaissent disponible qu'en HD

J'ai fait un tour dans les paramètres du compte tout est bien configuré, ma connexion est fibrée, j'utilise le dernier Chromecast TV qui stream les contenus YT ou Netflix en 4K ou HDR sans soucis...

Je ne sais pas si c'est le cas pour tous les adonnés FR ou si c'est juste chez moi qu'il y a ce problème.

Vous remerçiant de votre renseignance...

----------


## Arteis

Question simple : Un lecteur de PDF léger et gratuit pour Windows vous avez ça ?

----------


## Getz

Foxit reader ?

----------


## Bah

> Question simple : Un lecteur de PDF léger et gratuit pour Windows vous avez ça ?


 ::lol::

----------


## Guitou

> Question simple : Un lecteur de PDF léger et gratuit pour Windows vous avez ça ?


Juste pour les lire ? Des PDF tout ce qu'il y a de plus classiques ? Pas des PDF modifiables ?
Firefox, chrome et edge le font, c'est pas léger mais je doute que tu ais un PC sans browser.

----------


## hixe33

> Question simple : Un lecteur de PDF léger et gratuit pour Windows vous avez ça ?


Foxit comme mentionné plus haut, ou Sumatra PDF.

----------


## Arteis

> 


 ::lol:: 



> Juste pour les lire ? Des PDF tout ce qu'il y a de plus classiques ? Pas des PDF modifiables ?
> Firefox, chrome et edge le font, c'est pas léger mais je doute que tu ais un PC sans browser.


Justement je veux éviter d'ouvrir encore plus des onglets dans le navigateur je préfère un logiciel installé !

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Juste pour les lire ? Des PDF tout ce qu'il y a de plus classiques ? Pas des PDF modifiables ?
> Firefox, chrome et edge le font, c'est pas léger mais je doute que tu ais un PC sans browser.


Pour des petits documents ça passe, mais pour des grosses docs de centaines de pages ça devient vite horrible dans un browser.

Je plussoie pour Foxit.

----------


## Arteis

OK merci je regarde pour foxit  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> Pour des petits documents ça passe, mais pour des grosses docs de centaines de pages ça devient vite horrible dans un browser.
> 
> Je plussoie pour Foxit.


Ca doit dépendre du PC, mais des PDFs de bouquins chez moi ça passe avec firefox.

Du coup pour un lecteur en standalone effectivement foxit reader est souvent cité.

----------


## Nilsou

> Si ton Linky saute, c'est peut-être parce que tu n'as pas de disjoncteur 500ma (ni de "petits" différentiels). Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'abord d'investir dans ces derniers. Ça ne fera peut-être pas remarcher ton four, par contre ça pourra te sauver la vie.


Ça existe encore des trucs ou il n'y a pas de 500ma ?  ::o: 

De toute façon c'est pour ça que je lui dit de regarder ce qu'il y a marqué sur le Linky quand ça saute ... le motif de la coupure doit être noté. 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Par contre les gars, le tableau électrique c'est une vaste blague dans cet appart, c'est encore des fusibles en porcelaine.


Si tu n'a pas de 500ma à minima, je pense que toute opérations électriques n'est pas très recommandée.  :^_^: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Question simple : Un lecteur de PDF léger et gratuit pour Windows vous avez ça ?


SumatraPDF c'est le truc le plus simple et léger que j'ai trouvé jusque là. 
https://www.sumatrapdfreader.org/free-pdf-reader.html

ça lit aussi les ebook.

----------


## Wulfstan

J'avais FoxIt Reader avant mais je l'ai abandonné pour une bonne raison (dont je ne me souviens pas, mais elle était bonne, hein).

Du coup j'ai adopté Sumatra PDF, léger, gratuit, pas de pub.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Ça existe encore des trucs ou il n'y a pas de 500ma ?


C'est le disjoncteur de raccordement, même dans les très vieilles installations il y avait des 650ma... Faudrait tomber sur une installation qui n'a pas été utilisées depuis très longtemps.

Sachant qu'il est là en partie pour la sécurité de l'installation (à la grosse louche), mais aussi pour empêcher le shuntage du compteur en faisant partir le neutre dans la terre, EDF a un intérêt certain à sa présence.  ::siffle::

----------


## Robix66

> Pour des petits documents ça passe, mais pour des grosses docs de centaines de pages ça devient vite horrible dans un browser.
> 
> Je plussoie pour Foxit.


Je croyais que Foxit était devenu pourri ?

----------


## Bah

Foxit j'avais aussi abandonné. Le lecteur Adobe me va très bien au final.

----------


## Ruvon

> Je croyais que Foxit était devenu pourri ?


Jamais essayé Foxit Reader, mais au taf on utilise Foxit PhantomPDF pour la création, l'édition et la modification de PDF et ça fait super bien le taf pour tout ça (pour la lecture uniquement c'est un peu OP par contre).

Après c'est une version payante, je sais pas ce que vaut la version gratuite de Foxit Reader (j'ai un vague souvenir d'avoir voulu installer un truc Foxit gratuit chez moi et ça s'était mal fini avec demande d'email, spam, pétage de câble et formatage du disque au napalm ou un truc du genre).

----------


## Nilsou

Sinon SumatraPDF ça fait très bien le taf. Et c'est léger. 

Sinon oui effectivement, adobe reader ça fait le taf aussi, mais c'est plus si léger que ça et la séparation avec acrobat est de plus en plus ... fictive.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon SumatraPDF ça fait très bien le taf. Et c'est léger.


Sinon SumatraPDF ça fait très bien le taf. Et c'est léger.
 ::P:

----------


## Arteis

Ah bravo j'ai fais confiance aux premiers CPC et j'ai installé foxit  :tired: 
J'espère que je vais pas regretter  ::ninja::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ah bravo j'ai fais confiance aux premiers CPC et j'ai installé foxit 
> J'espère que je vais pas regretter


Il me reste un peu de napalm si besoin  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

> Ah bravo j'ai fais confiance aux premiers CPC et j'ai installé foxit 
> J'espère que je vais pas regretter


Sinon, SumatraPDF, ça fait très bien le taf. Et c'est léger.

----------


## Illynir

Par contre à ma connaissance SumatraPDF ne permet pas de remplir les formulaires intégrés. Alors ok, c'est spécifique à quelques cas (Par exemple remplir un dossier directement) mais c'est à noter.

Foxit le fait lui, mais si c'est juste pour lire des trucs Sumatra suffira largement et est plus léger.

----------


## Ruvon

Questions pour experts :

Les bureaux de ma boite sont dans zone d'activités. On a des voisins qui depuis quelques temps font un bordel assez monstrueux, avec notamment un joueur de Kärcher qui décape toute la journée des trucs en ferraille à une dizaine de mètres de nos fenêtres.

Le mec qui fait ça doit avoir la tête qui résonne même le weekend (ou alors il est sourd et c'est pour ça qu'ils l'ont embauché) parce que ça fait un bruit quasi permanent (il s'arrête 30 minutes le midi, sinon c'est presque 8h30-16h non stop) qui a augmenté de volume (on était pas autant impacté l'an dernier). Mon patron qui a son bureau juste au dessus du mien (en plus grand et plus joli évidemment  ::ninja::  ) ne peut parfois pas répondre au téléphone tellement ça gueule.

Question donc : *existe-t-il une réglementation sur le bruit dans une zone d'activités ? Est-ce qu'ils peuvent faire autant de bruit au point que ça impacte notre travail ?*

Merci d'avance  :;): 

inb4 oui mé il travaye il a le droa de fèr du brui

----------


## Olorin

Le code de la santé publique dit en gros sur les bruits de voisinage que tu n'as pas le droit de faire chier les voisins. A priori ca s'applique partout, y compris en zone industrielle.

----------


## Ruvon

> Le code de la santé publique dit en gros sur les bruits de voisinage que tu n'as pas le droit de faire chier les voisins. A priori ca s'applique partout, y compris en zone industrielle.


Merci, je vais regarder ça de plus près. On va peut-être trouver un moyen d'améliorer la situation avant d'avoir envie de le régler à base d'objets pointus dans les parties charnelles  ::ninja::

----------


## Ckao

C'est si bruyant que ça? Mon taf est justement de jouer au Kärcher toute la journée sur des trucs métalliques et je trouve pas ça si dérangeant que ça au niveau du bruit, le moteur du Kärcher est même plus bruyant que le jet. Ou alors il fait du sablage?
Bon, j'imagine que ça dépend de la nature des objets nettoyés. Des tôles font sans doute plus de bordel que mes machines agricoles.

----------


## Bah

Il nettoie des cloches d'églises. Suspendues.

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est si bruyant que ça? Mon taf est justement de jouer au Kärcher toute la journée sur des trucs métalliques et je trouve pas ça si dérangeant que ça au niveau du bruit, le moteur du Kärcher est même plus bruyant que le jet. Ou alors il fait du sablage?
> Bon, j'imagine que ça dépend de la nature des objets nettoyés. Des tôles font sans doute plus de bordel que mes machines agricoles.


Faudrait que je mesure ou que j'enregistre pour le fun. Mais pour te donner une idée, je dois être à une quinzaine de mètres, fenêtres fermées, et quand j'ai un appel téléphonique, mon interlocuteur l'entend et il m'arrive de ne pas entendre ce qu'on me dit.

Il nettoie des échafaudages, des bétonnières, des machins divers et variés, c'est une boite de BTP qui stocke et prépare le matos nécessaire pour des chantiers.

----------


## Fastela

C'est du tapage diurne, et ça existe. Il a peut-être les équipements appropriés lui permettant de travailler dans un environnement bruyant, mais pas toi. Sauf si vous n'avez pas de double vitrage, je pense que c'est à lui de mettre en place les moyens pour éviter les désagréments au voisinage.

----------


## Roupille

Avec le télétravail, je me rends compte qu'une bonne chaise de bureau est indispensable.
Le "Markus" de chez Ikea, c'est toujours de la bonne came ?

----------


## Flad

> Avec le télétravail, je me rends compte qu'une bonne chaise de bureau est indispensable.
> Le "Markus" de chez Ikea, c'est toujours de la bonne came ?


Ca fait le taf.

----------


## Arteis

> Avec le télétravail, je me rends compte qu'une bonne chaise de bureau est indispensable.
> Le "Markus" de chez Ikea, c'est toujours de la bonne came ?


Si par bonne came tu veux dire une bonne chaise pour le télétravail alors clairement non.
Maintenant c’est clair que c’est pas simple de trouver une bonne chaise de bureau mais tu devrais aller faire un tour sur le topic dédié :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...-de-c%C5%93ur)

----------


## Roupille

Ah merci pour le lien. C'est ce que je cherche. Un fauteuil pas trop cher et qui fait le taff. J'ai que deux jours de télétravail par semaine que je suis pas sur de pouvoir garder les années suivantes.
Ca fait topic des vieux geeks  ::P:  ( ce que je suis maintenant  :Emo:  ).

Est-ce qu'il y aussi un topic geek-charentaise ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Wobak

> Ah merci pour le lien. C'est ce que je cherche. Un fauteuil pas trop cher et qui fait le taff. J'ai que deux jours de télétravail par semaine que je suis pas sur de pouvoir garder les années suivantes.
> Ca fait topic des vieux geeks  ( ce que je suis maintenant  ).
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y aussi un topic geek-charentaise ?


Tu peux jeter un oeil à ça si tu veux  ::P:

----------


## Roupille

Oh  ::P: 

Faut déjà que j'assume mes Birkenstock. C'est un cap à passer  ::P:

----------


## Arteis

> Ah merci pour le lien. C'est ce que je cherche. Un fauteuil pas trop cher et qui fait le taff. J'ai que deux jours de télétravail par semaine que je suis pas sur de pouvoir garder les années suivantes.
> Ca fait topic des vieux geeks  ( ce que je suis maintenant  ).
> 
> Est-ce qu'il y aussi un topic geek-charentaise ?


Ben écoute ouais l’avantage de Ikea c’est le rapport Q/P donc ça sera toujours mieux que n’importe quelle grande surface pour le prix.
Pour ma part après avoir essayé un peu toutes les chaises Ikea en magasin j’ai pris ça :

https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/langfja...anc-s09252480/

Quitte à prendre une chaise avec 0 réglage autant qu’elle soit la moins chère possible (et accessoirement j’ai pas aimé le confort de la Markus) mais à ce niveau là sans réglage c’est vraiment subjectif.

----------


## tenshu

J'avais une Langfjall pour 1 jour de télétravail.
Certe c'est pas moche mais c'est vraiment le strict minimum.
J'ai du mal à recommander ça pour plus qu'une chaise qu'on utilise de temps en temps.

----------


## Arteis

> J'avais une Langfjall pour 1 jour de télétravail.
> Certe c'est pas moche mais c'est vraiment le strict minimum.
> J'ai du mal à recommander ça pour plus qu'une chaise qu'on utilise de temps en temps.


Marrant c’est ce que j’ai dit  ::siffle:: 
Et pour avoir testé c’est la même chose que la Markus, 0 réglage c’est pour ça que j’en parlais.

Après je suis tout ouïe si il y a des chaises trouvables facilement avec des réglages ? (il me faut toujours aussi une vraie chaise de TT)

----------


## deathdigger

> Marrant c’est ce que j’ai dit 
> Et pour avoir testé c’est la même chose que la Markus, 0 réglage c’est pour ça que j’en parlais.
> 
> Après je suis tout ouïe si il y a des chaises trouvables facilement avec des réglages ? (il me faut toujours aussi une vraie chaise de TT)


Sinon, SumatraPDF, ça fait très bien le taf. Et c'est léger.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'avais une Langfjall pour 1 jour de télétravail.
> Certe c'est pas moche mais c'est vraiment le strict minimum.
> J'ai du mal à recommander ça pour plus qu'une chaise qu'on utilise de temps en temps.


Cette bande de précieuse. J'utilise la version sans roulettes depuis l'année passée où j'ai fait au moins 80% de télétravail au total et je suis toujours vivant.  ::P: 

C'est pas du grand confort, mais c'est quand même suffisant.

----------


## cailloux

> Cette bande de précieuse. J'utilise la version sans roulettes depuis l'année passée où j'ai fait au moins 80% de télétravail au total et je suis toujours vivant. 
> 
> C'est pas du grand confort, mais c'est quand même suffisant.


TU as peut être pile poil le profil pour la chaise, avec quelques kilos ou cm de plus ça changerait la donne.
On serait avant covid je dirai : regarder les sites de revente de matériel pro, mais parait qu'avec la crise ils ont été dévalisé.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Avec le télétravail, je me rends compte qu'une bonne chaise de bureau est indispensable.
> Le "Markus" de chez Ikea, c'est toujours de la bonne came ?





> Ca fait le taf.


Perso, je trouve que la Milleberget est pas mal et elle ne m'a jamais fait mal au dos. Elle n'est vraiment pas chère (90 euros). Par contre elle est mastoc et très moche (mais bien rembourrée alors qu'une Markus, le dossier je trouve qu'on finit par le trouver un peu raide au bout de quelques heures).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Une Markus d'occaz et un coussin d'équilibre fera très très bien l'affaire.

----------


## Roupille

Coussin d'équilibre ? Késako ?

----------


## GrosDudule

> Coussin d'équilibre ? Késako ?

----------


## Roupille

Mouais ça ressemble à un coussin péteur votre truc  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

> Cette bande de précieuse. J'utilise la version sans roulettes depuis l'année passée où j'ai fait au moins 80% de télétravail au total et je suis toujours vivant. 
> 
> C'est pas du grand confort, mais c'est quand même suffisant.


J'ai fait tout le premier confinement sur une sans roulette moi aussi, puis j'ai eu une prime et j'ai acheté une Steelcase Leap V2.

Et faut arrêter de dire de la merde, c'est à 1000 lieux d'une chaise de travail.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Et faut arrêter de dire de la merde, c'est à 1000 lieux d'une chaise de travail.


Merci de RELIRE ce que tu quotes.  ::siffle:: 




> C'est pas du grand confort, mais c'est quand même suffisant.


Effectivement à mon taf on a des chaises de qualité (6 mois avant le confinement, j'aurai à peine pu en profiter  ::cry::  ) et il y a un gap important avec une Langfjall.

Pour autant c'est pas non plus une catastrophe qui va te provoquer des scolioses sur 5 générations...
Je ne sais plus si je l'avais achetée avant ou après le confinement, mais en tout cas c'est de loin la meilleure chaise que j'ai eu pour mon bureau à domicile.  ::siffle:: 

Après à chacun de voir selon ses critères et ses attentes c'est comme pour tout... il y a des gens qui ont besoin d'un gros monospace à l'arrivée du premier enfant, et d'autres qui commencent à trouver la 206 un peu étroite à partir du 3ème.  ::P:

----------


## ursule15

Hello,

Je veux renvoyer un truc a Amazon. Quand je regarde la procedure, il y a:
_Commercial Invoice
Affix this to the outside of your return package._

Et cette partie contient le nom de l'expediteur, l'adresse a laquelle on envoie, OK.
Mais aussi clairement le libelle de l'objet retourné. Et c'est un truc qui, je sens, pourrait bien facilement faire des envieux (genre un iphone  :;):  ).

C'est bien la procedure a suivre ou je loupe un truc?

----------


## Fastela

En général avec les retours Amazon il y a deux parties : une partie que tu colles sur l'extérieur du colis et qui contient uniquement les coordonnées de l'expéditeur / destinataire (une étiquette prépayée Colissimo standard en somme), et une partie avec un code barre (et effectivement le libellé de l'article) à mettre *à l'intérieur* du colis. Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas ça ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Bizarre, je n'ai jamais eu la liste du contenu sur l'étiquette à accoler à l'extérieur, toujours sur le bout de papier à laisser à l'intérieur du colis.

Edit : grilled

----------


## pseudoridicule

> En général avec les retours Amazon il y a deux parties : une partie que tu colles sur l'extérieur du colis et qui contient uniquement les coordonnées de l'expéditeur / destinataire (une étiquette prépayée Colissimo standard en somme), et une partie avec un code barre (et effectivement le libellé de l'article) à mettre *à l'intérieur* du colis. Tu es sûr que ce n'est pas ça ?


Voui voilà. La partie à coller sur l'extérieur de la boite à toujours été à découper du reste du document pour moi.

----------


## ursule15

Dans la description de la procedure, j'ai 3 parties:
1. Return Mailing Label (Cut this label and affix to the *outside* of the return package) - c'est l'adresse de retour d'Amazon, ou je vais aussi apposer mon nom et adresse

2. Commercial Invoice
Ca c'est une facture, donc avec la liste des produits
Affix this to the *outside* of your return package.
Give this invoice to the carrier you select to ship your return package. The invoice is required for customs. The carrier will not be able to return your package to Amazon without it.

3. Return Authorisation Label - le code bar a mettre a l'interieur du colis.

Donc la partie 2, aucune idee de ce que c'est. Une facture, OK, mais a coller sur le colis ?
Mettre la liste des produits sur le colis... et donner une invoice au transporteur aussi, je ne pense pas que ca fasse partie des trucs standards.

C'est Amazon DE aussi, et je ne suis pas en Allemagne, le commercial invoice ca doit etre pour les douanes je pense ?

(j'ai trouve quelques posts sur reddit ou les gens sont un peu perdus par rapport a cette procedure, ca ne m'aide pas tellement, mais je me sens moins seul  :;):  )

edit:
Apres un chat avec Amazon, ils m'ont confirme que c'est bien la procedure. Je vais donc envoyer un colis, sur lequel sera ecrit: Iphone 12 (c'est pas un iphone, mais c'est tout aussi interessant a recuperer).
Le gars sur le chat m'a dit: ecrivez en petites lettres  :;):  ... (enfin c'est deja ecrit en dur sur l'etiquette - c'etait pour la petite dose d'humour)

----------


## Fastela

Ah c'est un retour à l'étranger. La facture c'est pour les douanes, ils en ont besoin pour pouvoir contrôler le type et la valeur du bien transité.

À ce moment tu dois faire confiance au transporteur. De toute façon, à partir du moment où tu as la preuve que le colis est envoyé, ce n'est plus ton problème. Avec le suivi électronique c'est beaucoup plus simple de prouver que tu n'es pas en faute quand c'est toi qui fait partir le colis.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Dans la description de la procedure, j'ai 3 parties:
> 1. Return Mailing Label (Cut this label and affix to the *outside* of the return package) - c'est l'adresse de retour d'Amazon, ou je vais aussi apposer mon nom et adresse
> 
> 2. Commercial Invoice
> Ca c'est une facture, donc avec la liste des produits
> Affix this to the *outside* of your return package.
> Give this invoice to the carrier you select to ship your return package. The invoice is required for customs. The carrier will not be able to return your package to Amazon without it.
> 
> 3. Return Authorisation Label - le code bar a mettre a l'interieur du colis.
> ...


Pour le 2, comme indiqué, c'est pour la douane. S'ils ne savent pas ce qu'il y a dans le  colis, ça peut bloquer.

----------


## ursule15

Oui j'ai capte ca plus tard, pas le meme pays de depart et d'arrivee = cette procedure.
Il n'y a pas Amazon dans les pays de l'Est, ils ont plutot l'habitude de passer par Amazon DE (je crois que c'est le seul qui traduit le site en anglais).
Moi du coup j'utilise Amazon DE ou FR ou IT ou ES. Enfin j'utilise Amazon une ou 2 fois par an max, du coup je ne suis pas trop au courant des procedures.

----------


## Praetor

T'es dans l'UE non? Donc on s'en fout pas un peu de la douane?

----------


## pseudoridicule

> T'es dans l'UE non? Donc on s'en fout pas un peu de la douane?


Je me suis posé la question. Mais vu que c'est Amazon DE, j'ai préféré qu'il ne prenne pas de risque avec l'adminisation allemande.  ::ninja::

----------


## ursule15

Oui UE. Mais Amazon demande ce papier sur le colis, je ne sais pas trop ce que la douane vient faire la-dedans, enfin je ne suis pas specialiste, et de toute facon, j'ai pas vraiment le choix, faut bien respecter le process (et croiser un peu les doigts),

----------


## Wulfstan

Question forum : comment fait-on pour voir qui sont les plus gros posteurs sur un topic ? J'ai déjà vu des screenshots de canards avec ce compteur, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver l'option.

----------


## Ruvon

Dans la liste des sujets, en face du sujet, tu as Réponses et Affichages. Tu cliques sur le nombre de Réponses et il va ouvrir un popup avec les posteurs classés du plus gros floodeur au plus petit.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Dans la liste des sujets, en face du sujet, tu as Réponses et Affichages. Tu cliques sur le nombre de Réponses et il va ouvrir un popup avec les posteurs classés du plus gros floodeur au plus petit.


Super, merci Ruvon !  :;): 

Je n'aurais vraiment jamais pensé à aller cliquer là.

----------


## Arteis

> Super, merci Ruvon ! 
> 
> Je n'aurais vraiment jamais pensé à aller cliquer là.


Tu pourras donc voir que les plus gros posteurs du topic Covid19 sont Tompalmer et Laya et comprendre que ce topic ne peux être qu’une vaste blague  ::siffle::

----------


## Anonyme220622

Et surtout voir tous ces pseudos de gens qui ne postent plus  :Emo:

----------


## sissi

> Faudrait que je mesure ou que j'enregistre pour le fun. Mais pour te donner une idée, je dois être à une quinzaine de mètres, fenêtres fermées, et quand j'ai un appel téléphonique, mon interlocuteur l'entend et il m'arrive de ne pas entendre ce qu'on me dit.
> 
> Il nettoie des échafaudages, des bétonnières, des machins divers et variés, c'est une boite de BTP qui stocke et prépare le matos nécessaire pour des chantiers.


Ton employeur doit mettre en œuvre des moyens de prévention et protection (les 9 principes généraux de prévention  https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...I000033019913/) même si il n’émet pas le bruit. Cela va le pousser à lancer une procédure contre ce voisin. 

La première démarche serait de proposer au CSE de demander à ta direction une mesure sonore des lieux exposés. Puis de contacter la Direccte (future Dreets ) qui interviendra, constatera ( et trouvera surement d’autres choses...) puis sommera l’entreprise voisine de respecter ses obligations. 


https://www.inrs.fr/risques/bruit/ex...on-risque.html

Code du travail : Article 4433-1 relatif à l’obligation de l’employeur d’évaluer et si nécessaire de mesurer les niveaux de bruit auxquels sont exposés les travailleurs 

Articles 4431-1 à 4 relatifs aux indicateurs utilisés et aux valeurs limites et aux valeurs de ces indicateurs déclenchant des actions de prévention de la part de l’employeur.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Tu pourras donc voir que les plus gros posteurs du topic Covid19 sont Tompalmer et Laya et comprendre que ce topic ne peux être qu’une vaste blague


T'es même pas dans le top10 du topic des métrocanards....
Tu me déçois tellement. ::unsure::

----------


## Arteis

> Et surtout voir tous ces pseudos de gens qui ne postent plus


Il suffit de voir que Maalak est l’un des plus gros posteurs du TOR pour voir que c’était mieux avant  :Emo: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> T'es même pas dans le top10 du topic des métrocanards....
> Tu me déçois tellement.


 ::trollface::

----------


## Ruvon

> Ton employeur doit mettre en œuvre des moyens de prévention et protection (les 9 principes généraux de prévention  https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes...I000033019913/) même si il n’émet pas le bruit. Cela va le pousser à lancer une procédure contre ce voisin. 
> 
> La première démarche serait de proposer au CSE de demander à ta direction une mesure sonore des lieux exposés. Puis de contacter la Direccte (future Dreets ) qui interviendra, constatera ( et trouvera surement d’autres choses...) puis sommera l’entreprise voisine de respecter ses obligations. 
> 
> 
> https://www.inrs.fr/risques/bruit/ex...on-risque.html
> 
> Code du travail : Article 4433-1 relatif à l’obligation de l’employeur d’évaluer et si nécessaire de mesurer les niveaux de bruit auxquels sont exposés les travailleurs 
> 
> Articles 4431-1 à 4 relatifs aux indicateurs utilisés et aux valeurs limites et aux valeurs de ces indicateurs déclenchant des actions de prévention de la part de l’employeur.


Alors ça commence à bouger, le voisin est réceptif, comprend le problème, va déplacer le poste du karcher et installer un mur de containers inutiles qui traînent au fond de son espace de stockage entre eux et nous pour voir si ça fait barrière au bruit.

On verra si ça marche, mais, va savoir pourquoi, le karcher n'a pas été utilisé de la journée, donc on peut ouvrir les fenêtres  ::lol:: 

Et si ça ne marche pas, il va voir pour trouver une autre solution. Tout espoir n'est pas perdu.

----------


## Wulfstan

La communication, ce fabuleux outil.  ::P:

----------


## sissi

> Alors ça commence à bouger, le voisin est réceptif, comprend le problème, va déplacer le poste du karcher et installer un mur de containers inutiles qui traînent au fond de son espace de stockage entre eux et nous pour voir si ça fait barrière au bruit.
> 
> On verra si ça marche, mais, va savoir pourquoi, le karcher n'a pas été utilisé de la journée, donc on peut ouvrir les fenêtres 
> 
> Et si ça ne marche pas, il va voir pour trouver une autre solution. Tout espoir n'est pas perdu.


Il a tout à y gagner en arrangeant la situation.
Et si rien ne se passe pour x raison et qu'il renacle, avertissez la direccte. Je serais étonné qu'il collecte et traite les eaux souillées...  ::trollface::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> T'es même pas dans le top10 du topic des métrocanards....
> Tu me déçois tellement.


"C'est ceux qui en parlent le moins qui en achètent le plus" ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> "C'est ceux qui en parlent le moins qui en achètent le plus" ?


 ::o: 
La blague de vieux ! 


 ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Je pense à récupérer mon ancien pc pour y mettre recalbox.
Mais si j'ai bien compris recalbox c'est un système d'exploitation, ca suppose que je vire windows 10 ? Est-ce que je pourrais faire un dual boot recalbox / win10 facilement ? C'est pas clair en googlant l'idée.

----------


## Calys

> Je pense à récupérer mon ancien pc pour y mettre recalbox.
> Mais si j'ai bien compris recalbox c'est un système d'exploitation, ca suppose que je vire windows 10 ? Est-ce que je pourrais faire un dual boot recalbox / win10 facilement ? C'est pas clair en googlant l'idée.


En effet ça a pas l'air vraiment conçu pour le dual boot recalbox, déjà les tutos indiquent qu'il faut avoir au moins deux disques durs et n'en brancher qu'un seul lors de l'installation sinon recalbox écrase tout  ::|: 

Question : pourquoi vouloir mettre recalbox en dualboot plutôt que d'installer les émulateurs sous windows avec un launcher style Launchbox ?

----------


## Nasma

Une petite question sur Discord.

Si un seul serveur a disparu de votre liste et qu'il y a une erreur pour vous reconnecter dessus.

C'est un ban ou il y a une autre option?

----------


## poneyroux

> Une petite question sur Discord.
> 
> Si un seul serveur a disparu de votre liste et qu'il y a une erreur pour vous reconnecter dessus.
> 
> C'est un ban ou il y a une autre option?


J'ai essayé avec le discord CPC dont je suis banlife ( ::ninja:: ), c'est juste marqué que je ne peux accepter l'invite. 
Avant c'était clairement indiqué que je n'étais pas le bienvenue mais ça a visiblement changé.

----------


## Nasma

> J'ai essayé avec le discord CPC dont je suis banlife (), c'est juste marqué que je ne peux accepter l'invite. 
> Avant c'était clairement indiqué que je n'étais pas le bienvenue mais ça a visiblement changé.


C'est exactement ça.

Ne peux pas accepter l'invitation.

Maintenant reste plus a me souvenir qu'elle bêtise j'ai bien pu dire pour dépasser les bornes.

----------


## Ventilo

> En effet ça a pas l'air vraiment conçu pour le dual boot recalbox, déjà les tutos indiquent qu'il faut avoir au moins deux disques durs et n'en brancher qu'un seul lors de l'installation sinon recalbox écrase tout 
> 
> Question : pourquoi vouloir mettre recalbox en dualboot plutôt que d'installer les émulateurs sous windows avec un launcher style Launchbox ?


Je ne savais pas ça possible, mais du coup je vais m'y intéresser  :;): 


Autre question qui n'a rien à voir : j'ai un SSD de 250 go avec win10 dessus, et des HDD.
Si je m'équipe enfin d'un SSD de 1 To, j'aimerais laisser uniquement win10 sur le 250 go.
uniquement win10 sans tout le fratras que j'ai actuellement, notamment quelques jeux steam, mais je ne me vois pas formater le SSD pour ca.

A part formater, comment je peux clean le disque de 250 go ? Je désinstalle au max et je vire manuellement tout ce qui survit ?

----------


## Xan

Pour l'avoir déjà fait, je dirais que tu irais plus vite en le reformatant avec l'outil de base de Windows. (Tu peux faire une réinstalle "propre" directement avec l'install windows) - Attention, prépare tes pilotes a l'avance si possible.
Sinon oui ton approche est bonne. Perso j'ai un fonctionnement à peu près similaire, sauf que je mets les utilitaires et autres sur le même SSD que windows. Mon autre SSD est dédié aux jeux, et les HDD aux docs

----------


## Anonyme220622

Tu as eu des soucis de pilotes avec une réinstall à neuf de win10 ? Des trucs spécifiques ?

----------


## Xan

Rien de dramatique, mais sans les pilotes de CG j'avais une résolution dégueu sur mon 27 pouces (je sais pas si c'était du 640*480 ou moins, mais ça piquait)
Et aller naviguer jusqu'à la bonne page Nvidia pour télécharges les bons pilotes ça m'a pris un (bon) petit moment que j'aurais pu m'épargner  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

étrange, tu as bien une édition classique non pirate de win10 ? Normalement le pilote générique fait bien l'affaire. Si il détecte un ancien pilote il va même le récupérer.

----------


## S0da

> Je ne savais pas ça possible, mais du coup je vais m'y intéresser 
> 
> 
> Autre question qui n'a rien à voir : j'ai un SSD de 250 go avec win10 dessus, et des HDD.
> Si je m'équipe enfin d'un SSD de 1 To, j'aimerais laisser uniquement win10 sur le 250 go.
> uniquement win10 sans tout le fratras que j'ai actuellement, notamment quelques jeux steam, mais je ne me vois pas formater le SSD pour ca.
> 
> A part formater, comment je peux clean le disque de 250 go ? Je désinstalle au max et je vire manuellement tout ce qui survit ?


Il me semble qu'il est possible de réinstaller windows 10 sans rien formater (sans même avoir de point de restauration ou de boot sur USB à créer).
J'ai du le faire il y a pas mal de temps sur mon pc pro mais je ne me souviens plus de la procédure  ::unsure:: .
(Il faut que j'essaye de retrouver ça, même pour moi  ::happy2:: )

----------


## Robix66

Paramètres ==> Mise à jour et sécurité ==> Récupération ==> Réinitialiser ce PC

----------


## Wulfstan

> Il me semble qu'il est possible de réinstaller windows 10 sans rien formater (sans même avoir de point de restauration ou de boot sur USB à créer).
> J'ai du le faire il y a pas mal de temps sur mon pc pro mais je ne me souviens plus de la procédure .
> (Il faut que j'essaye de retrouver ça, même pour moi )


J'ai ré-installé Windows 10 récemment et il te demande explicitement si tu veux formater ou non ton disque au début.

Il suffit d'aller dans Démarrer > Paramètres > Mise à jour & sécurité > Récupération :




> Réinitialiser ce PC : Si votre PC fonctionne mal, vous pouvez tenter de le réinitialiser. Vous avez alors le choix entre conserver vos fichiers ou les supprimer avant de réinstaller Windows.


Aujourd'hui réinstaller Windows 10 est simple comme bonjour.

----------


## S0da

Merci, je le note pour plus tard.

 :;):

----------


## cailloux

> Pour l'avoir déjà fait, je dirais que tu irais plus vite en le reformatant avec l'outil de base de Windows. (Tu peux faire une réinstalle "propre" directement avec l'install windows) - Attention, prépare tes pilotes a l'avance si possible.
> Sinon oui ton approche est bonne. Perso j'ai un fonctionnement à peu près similaire, sauf que je mets les utilitaires et autres sur le même SSD que windows. Mon autre SSD est dédié aux jeux, et les HDD aux docs



Je plussoie.
Ce qui rajoute du temps c'est de réinstaller les applis mais avant d'aller vérifier s'il n'y a pas un équivalent mieux qui soit sorti.

----------


## Xan

> étrange, tu as bien une édition classique non pirate de win10 ? Normalement le pilote générique fait bien l'affaire. Si il détecte un ancien pilote il va même le récupérer.


Ça doit venir de ça ... Mon expérience date de quelques années, je dirais de Vista ou un truc du genre  :;):

----------


## deathdigger

Pour ceux qui ont une bonne connexion internet, il vaut mieux formater et repartir d'une install clean. Ça ne prendra que quelques minutes de chopper les drivers qui vont bien.

----------


## fishinou

Est-ce qu'un expert arrive à me retrouver le topic des voitures radiocommandées ?

Il me semble qu'il existe, mais je n'arrive pas à mettre le bec dessus ...

----------


## MoTorBreath

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/54...-Radiocomandee

----------


## fishinou

Merci bien !

----------


## S0da

Bonjour les Coincoins, 

Je souhaiterai faire appel avec votre Google-Fu :
Je suis à la recherche de la notice du du jeu de construction Capsela Aqualander  

Au mieux; Je n'ai trouvé que des photos de la boite sur vinted... :ouaiouai: 
Donc à part demander au Vinteur de me scanner sa version  ::trollface::  ou bien de mailer le SAV de V-TECH, je ne dirais pas non à un petit coup de palme  :;): 

Bon après, le jeu est assez ancien (pré-notices-sur-pdf). Il est donc tout à fait possible que cela n'existe pas  ::unsure:: 

Merci beaucoup d'avance.

----------


## Souly

> Bonjour les Coincoins, 
> 
> Je souhaiterai faire appel avec votre Google-Fu :
> Je suis à la recherche de la notice du du jeu de construction Capsela Aqualander  
> https://i.ibb.co/2jk20T1/02-00e34-c-...y53c6a-MZP.jpg
> Au mieux; Je n'ai trouvé que des photos de la boite sur vinted...
> Donc à part demander au Vinteur de me scanner sa version  ou bien de mailer le SAV de V-TECH, je ne dirais pas non à un petit coup de palme 
> 
> Bon après, le jeu est assez ancien (pré-notices-sur-pdf). Il est donc tout à fait possible que cela n'existe pas 
> ...


Han, Capsela, c'était trop bien  :Emo: 
Pourquoi hésiter à demander au vendeur Vinted ?
Après, c'était quand même pas bien complexe à assembler, c'est pas du Lego.

----------


## poneyroux

> Han, Capsela, c'était trop bien 
> Pourquoi hésiter à demander au vendeur Vinted ?
> Après, c'était quand même pas bien complexe à assembler, c'est pas du Lego.


Demander à un type qui vend son produit de scanner gratos la notice, c'est pas très poli quand même  ::P:

----------


## Wulfstan

Tu peux toujours lui proposer une petite somme, genre 5 euros.

----------


## Souly

> Demander à un type qui vend son produit de scanner gratos la notice, c'est pas très poli quand même


C'est surtout le jouet qu'il vend, pas spécialement la notice. Et s'il vend du Capsela en 2021, on peut supposer un attachement à la gamme et qu'il sera bien disposé envers quelqu'un qui s'y intéresse.
Et S0da peut même proposer 5 balles contre le scan, si ça dérange  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

> Demander à un type qui vend son produit de scanner gratos la notice, c'est pas très poli quand même


Forcément si tu dis ni bonjour, ni merci.  ::ninja:: 

Moi je tenterais directement auprès de vtech.

----------


## Flad

Quelqu'un peut me redonner le nom/lien de l'appli youtube pour tel/tablette qui vire les pubs svp ?
Des bisous masqués.

----------


## Bah

Youtube vanced

----------


## Flad

> Youtube vanced


Merci !

----------


## Bah

De rien. Choppe le vanced manager avec pour gérer les mises à jour.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Et un bloqueur pour téléphone Android ?

Adblock semble bloquer queud, µblock ne fait pas android et je n'en connaît aucun autre  ::ninja:: .

----------


## coklicot

Blokada sur f-droid.
Fonctionnait nickel sur mon HTC, un peu plus laborieux sur mi9

----------


## Hippolyte

Sur mon android, j'ai firefox avec le combo µblock origin +video background play fix. 
Ça me permet d'écouter de la musique sur youtube et d'être sur d'autres onglets en même temps, sans pubs.

----------


## Wulfstan

> Blokada sur f-droid.


Je plussoie pour Blokada.

----------


## Illynir

Adguard

----------


## Arteis

Dites les coins vous gérez comment vos listes de souhaits de jeu vidéo tout support confondu ?

----------


## Bordeliec

J'attends TES 6. Sans support papier, ni numérique, encore moins d'app... Même, de temps en temps j'oublie complètement que c'est le contenu de ma liste.  ::o:

----------


## Flad

> De rien. Choppe le vanced manager avec pour gérer les mises à jour.


Yep c'est fait !

----------


## earthcake

Dites, je crois qu'il y a un topic des "documentaires et autres vidéos diablement intéressantes" mais impossible, j'arrive pas à le retrouver. Je l'ai rêvé ou je suis nul ?

----------


## MoTorBreath

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/60474-Reportages-et-documentaires-apprendre-plus-pour-savoir-plus-!

----------


## earthcake

Merci ! 

Mais très vicieux, salopard !

----------


## Jikob

Ça se fait plus depuis 2008 ça...
 ::(:

----------


## Sapro

Ça lui fera pas de mal.

----------


## cailloux

Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?

----------


## fishinou

Kiloutou !

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?


Toph.

----------


## cailloux

> Kiloutou !


C'est pour ça que j'ai bien précisé "faire" !

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?


Un artificier.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?


Trois ou quatre potes, autant de pioches et de pelles, deux brouettes, une remorque et quelques packs de bière.

Si c'est du béton armé, oublie.

----------


## cailloux

> Trois ou quatre potes, autant de pioches et de pelles, deux brouettes, une remorque et quelques packs de bière.
> 
> Si c'est du béton armé, oublie.


Merci pour toutes ces réponses à coté de la question, ça donne chaud au coeur !

----------


## Praetor

Entreprise de terrassement, non?

----------


## Xchroumfph

> Merci pour toutes ces réponses à coté de la question, ça donne chaud au coeur !


Rhôô désolé. "Terrassement" pour détruire, évacuer et remettre à plat comme l'indique Praetor et/ou "aménagement de cour et jardin" pour faire pareil et agrémenter derrière selon tes projets.

Après, ca vaut le coup de regarder le Boncoin, il y a souvent des particuliers auto-entrepreneurs qui sont équipés d'une mini-pelle et qui te font ce genre de boulot pour bien moins cher.

----------


## cailloux

> Rhôô désolé. "Terrassement" pour détruire, évacuer et remettre à plat comme l'indique Praetor et/ou "aménagement de cour et jardin" pour faire pareil et agrémenter derrière selon tes projets.
> 
> Après, ca vaut le coup de regarder le Boncoin, il y a souvent des particuliers auto-entrepreneurs qui sont équipés d'une mini-pelle et qui te font ce genre de boulot pour bien moins cher.


Pas de mal ça m'a fait rire. Pas de mini-pelle possible dans ma cour,  mais merci pour la piste LBC.

Okay pour terrassement.

----------


## Sapro

> Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?


Seymos.

----------


## Sharn

Seymos est un artiste !  :tired:

----------


## cailloux

> Seymos est un artiste !


On vise une cour artistique  :tired:

----------


## Sapro

> Seymos est un artiste !


Un artiste de précision chirurgicale, justement.

----------


## Arteis

> Un artiste de précision chirurgicale, justement.


Et puis si jamais tu fais une piscine à la place de la maison !

----------


## Ze Pompom

Salut les canards
J'aimerai pouvoir streamer à un groupe restreint de personnes (une vingtaine) pendant environ 2-3h mais avec quelques contraintes

- Si possible il faudrait qu'ils n'aient pas à créer de compte (sinon je passerais par discord)
- il faut que je puisse partager le son de l'application
- il faudrait que le partage soit privé.
- mon micro doit aller dans l'appli que je partage 

J'ai accès à Discord, donc, mais les viewers sont en partie vieux, et j'aimerai qu'ils n'aient pas de compte à créer
J'ai aussi accès à bigbluebutton, mais si je peux partager mon écran, je n'ai pas trouvé comment partager le son d'une application
Je pourrai créer une chaine twitch, mais ça rend le stream public et c'est un problème.


Est-ce que vous avez une solution ?

----------


## poneyroux

> Salut les canards
> J'aimerai pouvoir streamer à un groupe restreint de personnes (une vingtaine) pendant environ 2-3h mais avec quelques contraintes
> 
> - Si possible il faudrait qu'ils n'aient pas à créer de compte (sinon je passerais par discord)
> - il faut que je puisse partager le son de l'application
> - il faudrait que le partage soit privé.
> - mon micro doit aller dans l'appli que je partage 
> 
> J'ai accès à Discord, donc, mais les viewers sont en partie vieux, et j'aimerai qu'ils n'aient pas de compte à créer
> ...


Youtube, ça doit être le plus simple pour tout le monde.
Si j'en crois le support officiel, tu peux mettre ton stream en "non répertorié", donc seuls ceux qu'ont le lien y ont accès.

----------


## Calys

Jitsi meet avec le partage d'écran ?

Edit : je suis pas sûr, c'est du jeu que tu stream ou juste une application ? Parce que si c'est du jeu j'ai aucune idée si c'est opti niveau performances comme solution

----------


## Ze Pompom

Je voudrais pouvoir streamer une appli de discussion intégrée à une page web comme un bigbluebutton (mais c'est pas ça, c'est une autre appli dont j'ai pas le nom en tête)
il faudrait que mes "viewers" entendent ce qui se dit (de ma part et des autres participants). C'est pour ça qu'il faudrait que ça reste privé, je n'ai pas de droit de diffusion publique là dessus. Je précise que mes viewers ont le droit d'assister à la réunion (mais n'y seront pas). L'intérêt c'est qu'ils puissent écouter ce qui se passe, et me communiquer des infos et analyses juridiques en direct.

----------


## Ze Pompom

> Youtube, ça doit être le plus simple pour tout le monde.
> Si j'en crois le support officiel, tu peux mettre ton stream en "non répertorié", donc seuls ceux qu'ont le lien y ont accès.


Malheureusement, il y a un délai d'activation, visiblement de 24h.

----------


## Ze Pompom

Pour info, j'ai fini par trouver une solution en partage d'écran via bigbluebutton et en reroutant mon audio avec voicemeeter.

----------


## kilfou

Journaux.fr n'indique plus le présence d'un titre dans les presses d'une ville, est ce que vous auriez un autre site sous le coude qui le ferait ?

----------


## OMar92

> Question con : je pense (faire) démolir une partie de ma cour en béton pour retrouver un peu le sol, à quel artisans je dois faire appel ?


Une entreprise générale du bâtiment.

----------


## Olorin

> Journaux.fr n'indique plus le présence d'un titre dans les presses d'une ville, est ce que vous auriez un autre site sous le coude qui le ferait ?


Dans le temps Trouverlapresse faisait ca très bien. C'est zeens.fr qui a pris le relais, mais j'ai pas testé.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut,

Existe-t'il des (bons) jeux récents du style "Commandos" ? Un futur opus est-il annoncé ?

----------


## Sapro

> Salut,
> 
> Existe-t'il des (bons) jeux récents du style "Commandos" ? Un futur opus est-il annoncé ?


Shadow Tactics : Blades of the Shogun (2016).
Desperados 3 (2020).
C'est dans la lignée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ces deux là, dois-je préciser, je les ai  ::): . C'est le versant militaire/crochetage/furtif/bourrin que je n'ai pas.

Si seulement Mimimi faisait un Commando  :Mellow2: .

----------


## Sapro

Ouais t'aurais pu préciser avant que je me fasse chier à faire un post  :tired: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Guitou

Partisan 1941 :

----------


## S0da

> Partisan 1941 :


 j'espère que tu ne l'as pas déjà essayé celui-là non plus...
Qu'Ackboo ne se soit pas fait chier à faire un let's play pour rien...

 ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Yo,
vous vous souvenez de Dragonlance ? Paru chez fleuve noire en des temps mémoriaux


Ainsi que Les royaumes oubliés, la trilogie des avatars 




J'ai retrouvé les 6 premiers bouquins de chaque série chez mes parents, que j'ai du lire déjà plusieurs fois.

J'ai vu que Bragelonne a édité les bouquins de Dragonlance , mais est-ce que le contenu est le même  ? Fleuve noire pratiquait des coupes sombres pour tenir le format mais j'ai le même nombre de pages.

Et pour les séries des royaumes oubliés, est-ce qu'il y a eu une version française intégrale chez un autre éditeur ?

----------


## Bah

Dragonlance j'ai réessayé pour le facteur nostalgie et j'ai pas pu...

----------


## Lee Tchii

Les Royaumes Oubliés en ont peu de bons aussi.
Mais ya peut-être juste une mauvaise traduction derrière.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Par contre Weis & Hickman ont écrit l'excellent cycle des Portes de la Mort.

----------


## Flad

Question !
Mais un peu de contexte avant.
Mon fils  fait sa 1ère année de percussion. ca marche bien, il aime beaucoup et le prof nous dit qu'il apprend vraiment bien.
On est content. 
En parallèle, je lui fait écouter des musiques diverses et variées et de temps en temps il accroche bien sur un morceau.
On arrive à ma question. 
Il est à fond sur "March for koala" (tiré de l'ost de Cowboy bebop). Au point que ce soir, à la fin de son cours en visio' il a demandé à son prof s'il connaissait le morceau et s'il pouvait lui apprendre.
Le prof ne connaissait pas (ouais quel inculte hein ? je vous jure ^^). Je lui ai donné un line youtube et il faudrait que je trouve la partition.
La question donc : je trouve ça où ? (et non pas là, l'instrument est mal accordé).

----------


## Robix66

> Question !
> Mais un peu de contexte avant.
> Mon fils  fait sa 1ère année de percussion. ca marche bien, il aime beaucoup et le prof nous dit qu'il apprend vraiment bien.
> On est content. 
> En parallèle, je lui fait écouter des musiques diverses et variées et de temps en temps il accroche bien sur un morceau.
> On arrive à ma question. 
> Il est à fond sur "March for koala" (tiré de l'ost de Cowboy bebop). Au point que ce soir, à la fin de son cours en visio' il a demandé à son prof s'il connaissait le morceau et s'il pouvait lui apprendre.
> Le prof ne connaissait pas (ouais quel inculte hein ? je vous jure ^^). Je lui ai donné un line youtube et il faudrait que je trouve la partition.
> La question donc : je trouve ça où ? (et non pas là, l'instrument est mal accordé).


Typiquement, 911tabs

----------


## Flad

> Typiquement, 911tabs


Y a pas.
Mais je note le site pour ma guitare !

----------


## S0da

> Y a pas.
> Mais je note le site pour ma guitare !


Et ça ?
J'ai cherché "march for koala sheet".
En tout cas j'ai cru y reconnaitre certains passages.

----------


## kilfou

Y a pas mieux que le Chromecast à 40 balles pour caster OCS depuis une tablette vers une TV samsung.
Faut d'ailleurs vérifier si la tv est compatible ou pas ?

----------


## Sharn

Normalement pas besoin de savoir si c'est compatible. Un hdmi fonctionnel suffit. Sinon t'as la solution pc portable.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Et ça ?
> J'ai cherché "march for koala sheet".
> En tout cas j'ai cru y reconnaitre certains passages.


Nickel !
Merci S0da  :;):

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'ai cherché "march in koala shit".


 :Gerbe:

----------


## Stelteck

> Par contre Weis & Hickman ont écrit l'excellent cycle des Portes de la Mort.


Oui il est très chouette je le recommande aussi !!!

----------


## deathdigger

> Y a pas mieux que le Chromecast à 40 balles pour caster OCS depuis une tablette vers une TV samsung.
> Faut d'ailleurs vérifier si la tv est compatible ou pas ?


Pour un peu plus (55€), t'as une MiBox qui sera autonome.

----------


## Jikob

> Pour un peu plus (55€), t'as une MiBox qui sera autonome.


Ou moins cher, le Mi Stick, 39,90€ avec une petite télécommande, c'est le meilleur rapport qualité prix pour faire d'une télé non connectée une Android TV.
Kilfou, je l'utilise sur une ancienne TV depuis plusieurs mois et aucun souci.

----------


## OMar92

Question Word :
Lorsque je copie-colle un texte dans Word ou quand j'écris, il y a un espace supplémentaire qui se place entre chaque paragraphe, exemple :



(par exemple entre "Le Monde..." et "Publié...")

Outre le fait que je trouve ça très moche, c'est surtout que ça ne m’intéresse pas et je suis obligé de corriger tout ça. Ca je sais faire mais j'aimerais surtout à ne pas avoir à le faire, donc je me doute qu'il y a un paramètre par défaut et qu'il faut le changer, mais lequel? (et comment?)
 ::huh::

----------


## GrosDudule

Pareil en faisant un "collage de texte brut" ?

----------


## acdctabs

Ben c'est l'espace normal par défaut de word.
Donc ouais il faut changer le normal.dot (ou un truc comme ça) en supprimant l'espace après les paragraphes qui est mis par défaut.

----------


## OMar92

> Ben c'est l'espace normal par défaut de word.
> Donc ouais il faut changer le normal.dot (ou un truc comme ça) en supprimant l'espace après les paragraphes qui est mis par défaut.


Ça marche.
Merci  :;):

----------


## acdctabs

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...6-a9249a78b315

----------


## OMar92

> Pareil en faisant un "collage de texte brut" ?


Pareil.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/...6-a9249a78b315


Du coup j'ai changé directement le Normal.dotm  :;):

----------


## ducon

Ce n’est pas une bogue, c’est une friture.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben oui.
Si tu ne veux pas d'espace tu restes dans le même paragraphe et pour aller à la ligne tu fais shift+enter au lieu de juste enter.

----------


## OMar92

J'ai pas dit que c'était un bogue, j'ai dis que je n'en voulais pas.
Le shift+Entrée je l'utilisais bien sur, pas le choix (sauf à tout modifier à la fin), mais pourquoi s'emm... à le faire systématiquement alors qu'on peut ne pas avoir à le faire par défaut...

----------


## Jikob

Ça peut venir aussi du format en haut à droite, en normal t'as des interlignes mais en sans interlignes, ben t'as pas d'interlignes.  ::):

----------


## Anonyme220622

Tu peux aussi régler ça dans l'onglet "mise en page" rubrique "espacement". Et il doit y avoir quelque part dans les options de word un moyen d'avoir des paramètres par défaut.

----------


## Flad

Ctrl+A paragraphes sans interlignes

----------


## OMar92

Certes, tout ça marche, mais c'est de l'a posteriori, moi ce que je recherchais (et qui a été résolu par acdctabs), c'est de l'avoir dès le départ, ne pas à avoir ne serait-ce même que cliquer sur un seul bouton.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Question bête :
J'ai un ordinateur portable qui appartient à un ancien employeur (la Recherche, toussa, cherchez pas) sur lequel j'ai une configuration et des programmes dont j'ai besoin.
Mais l'ancien employeur voudrait le récupérer.
Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire LITTÉRALEMENT un copié/collé de la configuration ?
Qui me permettrait d'utiliser les programmes sans avoir à les réinstaller ?
Avec les bons paramètres et avec les liens entre les programmes existants ?
Vraiment une copie conforme quoi.

Et si c'est possible, je fais comment ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses !

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Question bête :
> J'ai un ordinateur portable qui appartient à un ancien employeur (la Recherche, toussa, cherchez pas) sur lequel j'ai une configuration et des programmes dont j'ai besoin.
> Mais l'ancien employeur voudrait le récupérer.
> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire LITTÉRALEMENT un copié/collé de la configuration ?
> Qui me permettrait d'utiliser les programmes sans avoir à les réinstaller ?
> Avec les bons paramètres et avec les liens entre les programmes existants ?
> Vraiment une copie conforme quoi.
> 
> Et si c'est possible, je fais comment ?
> ...


Tu clones la (les) partition du disque dur sur un autre.

Par contre ça risque d'être un poil le bordel si tu veux démarrer dans une autre machine vu que l'OS va subitement voir une config totalement différente.

Plus les potentiels soucis de secteur de démarrage, ça peut partir de travers même en restant sur la même config (déjà eu la blague en migrant une machine d'un HDD vers un SSD) ça peut demander du bricolage.

----------


## Ze Pompom

Petite remarque : si tes programmes sont soumis à license, ta question est possiblement hors charte (ça dépend si c'est à toi que la license est accordée, mais tu peux recevoir des réponses en MP, je pense).
Tu n'as pas précisé le système d'exploitation.
Tu as des programmes de clonage de disque qui existent (genre Macrium Reflect), pas sûr qu'ils passent toutes les protections si tu as un changement de configuration physique.

à noter que si tu clones un petit disque vers un plus gros disque, il faut souvent étendre le volume du gros disque après le clonage pour retrouver sa capacité.

----------


## Arteis

Licence, copyright et autre accord(s) de confidentialité(s), gaffe quand même à ce que tu récupères.

----------


## Praetor

> Mais l'ancien employeur voudrait le récupérer.


Mais enfin, tu leur as déjà rendu! Ils ne l'ont quand même pas perdu?

----------


## fishinou

Je dirais :

Si ce sont des logiciels "pro" dont tu as besoin pour du perso, t'es baisée.

Si ce sont des logiciels "pro" dont tu as besoin pour le boulot, ben tu rends le PC et tu demande à ton employeur actuel de te fournir de quoi bosser correctement !

Si ce sont des logiciels "perso", ben fallait pas les mettre sur un ordi pro  ::P:

----------


## Xan

> Mais enfin, tu leur as déjà rendu! Ils ne l'ont quand même pas perdu?


this.

L'élégance de la simplicité  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

> Tu clones la (les) partition du disque dur sur un autre.
> 
> Par contre ça risque d'être un poil le bordel si tu veux démarrer dans une autre machine vu que l'OS va subitement voir une config totalement différente.
> 
> Plus les potentiels soucis de secteur de démarrage, ça peut partir de travers même en restant sur la même config (déjà eu la blague en migrant une machine d'un HDD vers un SSD) ça peut demander du bricolage.


Non ça devrait le faire, même si la machine n'est pas la même. Si c'est sous Windows 10, il devrait se démerder à télécharger certains drivers, et pour d'autres faudra le faire manuellement. J'ai testé Acronis qui est fourni avec des SSD (Samsung de mémoire), et ça marche très bien. Sinon, y'a aussi Clonezilla en gratuit que j'ai testé il y'a très longtemps (mais de mémoire, fallait la même taille de disque totale, ça a peut-être changé depuis).

----------


## Wulfstan

> Je dirais :
> 
> Si ce sont des logiciels "pro" dont tu as besoin pour du perso, t'es baisée.
> 
> Si ce sont des logiciels "pro" dont tu as besoin pour le boulot, ben tu rends le PC et tu demande à ton employeur actuel de te fournir de quoi bosser correctement !
> 
> Si ce sont des logiciels "perso", ben fallait pas les mettre sur un ordi pro


Tu constateras que ce n'est absolument pas la question posée.

----------


## fishinou

> Tu constateras que ce n'est absolument pas la question posée.


C'est pas faux  ::ninja::

----------


## S0da

> Question bête :
> J'ai un ordinateur portable qui appartient à un ancien employeur (la Recherche, toussa, cherchez pas) sur lequel j'ai une configuration et des programmes dont j'ai besoin.
> Mais l'ancien employeur voudrait le récupérer.
> Est-ce qu'il y a moyen de faire LITTÉRALEMENT un copié/collé de la configuration ?
> Qui me permettrait d'utiliser les programmes sans avoir à les réinstaller ?
> Avec les bons paramètres et avec les liens entre les programmes existants ?
> Vraiment une copie conforme quoi.
> 
> Et si c'est possible, je fais comment ?
> ...


Pour répondre à la question  ::ninja:: 

Transformer votre ordinateur physique en machine virtuelle.

En demandant à google j'ai remarqué que je m'étais déjà posé cette question (et tombé sur ce site).
Par contre je ne me souviens plus si ça avait fonctionné  ::unsure::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Mais enfin, tu leur as déjà rendu! Ils ne l'ont quand même pas perdu?


Uhuh.
Ils sont déjà vachement sympas, je ne vais pas faire ça !

Et non, ya pas de soucis de licence et de copyright, car 1, si je clone, je le fais avec l'accord des propriétaires des licences (qui sont des licences communes), et 2, si l'ordinateur est récupéré, il sera complètement effacé et d'autres licences plus récentes seront installées.
C'est du pro, pour du pro, mais un ancien pro, qui est à distance, et non, pas de nouveau pro, je suis au chômage (et oui je bosse gratos je sais).

Et c'est du Windows 7.
En gros j'ai UN article à finir et ça va prendre quelques mois, et après je vais me débarrasser des licences, mais j'en ai besoin pour finir le taff.

Soit c'est faisable facilement, et je "copie" mon ordi sur un autre, soit ce n'est pas faisable et je garde l'ordi quelques mois encore (mais ils vont être obligés d'en commander un pour un nouveau et ça me fait ch...)

----------


## Illynir

Tu vires tous les pilotes existant pour le pc actuel (Fait un point de restauration avant pour revenir à avant avec les drivers pour quand tu rendras le PC portable ou tu les réinstalle après le clonage), tu clones le disque dur du pc portable vers un autre disque, tu fous le disque nouvellement cloné dans le PC cible, tu installes les bons pilotes correspondant au PC cible.

Enjoy.

----------


## S0da

> Soit c'est faisable facilement, et je "copie" mon ordi sur un autre, soit ce n'est pas faisable et je garde l'ordi quelques mois encore (mais ils vont être obligés d'en commander un pour un nouveau et ça me fait ch...)


As-tu testé ma solution juste au dessus ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu vires tous les pilotes existant pour le pc actuel (Fait un point de restauration avant pour revenir à avant avec les drivers pour quand tu rendras le PC portable ou tu les réinstalle après le clonage), tu clones le disque dur du pc portable vers un autre disque, tu fous le disque nouvellement cloné dans le PC cible, tu installes les bons pilotes correspondant au PC cible.


Je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris, mais au cas où je ne peux pas ouvrir aucun de ces portables (garanties, toussa).




> As-tu testé ma solution juste au dessus ?


Non pas encore, mais ça semble vraiment pas mal, et facile à tester.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> (mais ils vont être obligés d'en commander un pour un nouveau et ça me fait ch...)


Tu te poses trop de questions.

----------


## Ventilo

> .
> 
> Soit c'est faisable facilement, et je "copie" mon ordi sur un autre, soit ce n'est pas faisable et je garde l'ordi quelques mois encore (mais ils vont être obligés d'en commander un pour un nouveau et ça me fait ch...)


Tu animes un congrès une fois l'an avec Snot sur les meilleurs moyens de reporter les charges financières des entreprises sur les salariés ?

----------


## deathdigger

> Je n'ai peut-être pas bien compris, mais au cas où je ne peux pas ouvrir aucun de ces portables (garanties, toussa).
> 
> 
> 
> Non pas encore, mais ça semble vraiment pas mal, et facile à tester.


Tu peux aussi vérifier en copiant-collant les répertoires des applis sur le nouveau poste. Dans les façons de développer "modernes", on fait en sorte d'avoir tout dans le répertoire du programme.

----------


## Jikob

C'est quoi le jeu qu'on voit en fond pendant l’anecdote d'Ackboo s'il vous plait ?

----------


## deathdigger

A combien de minutes ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

A 3min48 ? l'espèce de commando ?

----------


## Wulfstan

Je vais essayer de deviner le moment... *Partisans 1941* ?

----------


## Jikob

Ah pardon, normalement la vidéo devait se lancer au bon moment.
A 29min30

----------


## poneyroux

Ca m'a bien l'air d'être Deep Rock Galactic, si c'est l'anecdote sur le mot boloss !

----------


## Wulfstan

Oui c'est ça.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Tu te poses trop de questions.


Quant on te prête un objet de valeur par courtoisie, perso j'essaie d'être courtoise.




> Tu animes un congrès une fois l'an avec Snot sur les meilleurs moyens de reporter les charges financières des entreprises sur les salariés ?


Nope. Snot est payé et employé, lui ...

----------


## Jikob

> Ca m'a bien l'air d'être Deep Rock Galactic, si c'est l'anecdote sur le mot boloss !


C'est ça, merci beaucoup !  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Quant on te prête un objet de valeur par courtoisie, perso j'essaie d'être courtoise.


C'est pas de la "courtoisie", même si des gens sont sympas ça reste un job et en plus tu dis toi-même que c'est pour finir un taf...



> C'est du pro, pour du pro, mais un ancien pro, qui est à distance, et non, pas de nouveau pro, je suis au chômage (et oui je bosse gratos je sais).
> 
> Et c'est du Windows 7.
> En gros j'ai UN article à finir et ça va prendre quelques mois, et après je vais me débarrasser des licences, mais j'en ai besoin pour finir le taff.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Certes, mais pour finir un taff avec un autre Institut !
Enfin bref, merci les canards, pour le moment je vais garder le portable.
Et tenter le coup de la machine virtuelle au plus vite.
Je suis bien embêtée mais je ne m'en sors pas ...

----------


## acdctabs

C'est quoi le siège de bureau conseillé par les canards ?
Le mien est foutu... Bref, faut que je change.

----------


## Tahia

> C'est quoi le siège de bureau conseillé par les canards ?
> Le mien est foutu... Bref, faut que je change.


Y'a un topic des sièges ! http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/74...-de-c%C5%93ur)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Même si ces temps ci on n'y voit plus beaucoup de post parlant du Markus d'Ikea (pas assez cher ?) il me semble que c'est une référence revenant assez souvent.

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais j'ai regardé le topic pour voir que les permiers posts ne sont pas mis à jour, alors j'ai pris la fin et je suis remonté, pour finalement attérir sur hardware.fr où en gros on t'explique qu'il faut vendre un rein et ne surtout pas prendre de siège gamer.

Bon bref, du coup j'ai fouillé un peu partout ailleurs (...) et je viens de commander un "Secretlab TITAN 2020 SoftWeave® Cookies & Cream".

----------


## Illynir

Annule tout de suite et prends une Ergochair 2.

Sérieusement.  ::|:

----------


## cailloux

> Même si ces temps ci on n'y voit plus beaucoup de post parlant du Markus d'Ikea (pas assez cher ?) il me semble que c'est une référence revenant assez souvent.


Avec aussi les sièges ergonomiques d'occasion via des boutiques spécialisées.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais j'ai regardé le topic pour voir que les permiers posts ne sont pas mis à jour, alors j'ai pris la fin et je suis remonté, pour finalement attérir sur hardware.fr où en gros on t'explique qu'il faut vendre un rein et ne surtout pas prendre de siège gamer.
> 
> Bon bref, du coup j'ai fouillé un peu partout ailleurs (...) et je viens de commander un "Secretlab TITAN 2020 SoftWeave® Cookies & Cream".


C'est cher un bon siège mais vu le temps que tu y passes dessus c'est dommage de megoter, comme les matelas en somme.

----------


## acdctabs

> Annule tout de suite et prends une Ergochair 2.
> 
> Sérieusement.





> Enfin dernier point concernant le design de cette ErgoChair 2, celle-ci est pensée selon nous pour des utilisateurs de taille petite ou moyenne et on ne la recommandera pas forcément aux joueurs mesurant plus de 1m85.


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Avec aussi les sièges ergonomiques d'occasion via des boutiques spécialisées.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> C'est cher un bon siège mais vu le temps que tu y passes dessus c'est dommage de megoter, comme les matelas en somme.


Ouais ben je mets 400 pas 150 dedans.

----------


## Illynir

Prends un truc équivalent mais pour grande taille alors si tu es trop grand, pas un siége gaming de chiasse qui sont tous équivalent et n'apporte rien en plus d'être malhonnête (Marque blanche reskinné).

Enfin je dis ça pour toi hein, après tu fais comme tu veux, mais dans 6 mois t'en auras marre de ton truc SecretLab qui n'est qu'un clone des autres.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben ouais je veux bien un autre truc moi. Je ne suis fermé sur rien, à part le prix ... 400 je trouve ça cher déjà.

----------


## fishinou

> Bon bref, du coup j'ai fouillé un peu partout ailleurs (...) et je viens de commander un "Secretlab TITAN 2020 SoftWeave® Cookies & Cream".


Rien que le nom et la gueule de la chaise on voit que c'est pas une bonne idée :-/

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ben ouais je veux bien un autre truc moi. Je ne suis fermé sur rien, à part le prix ... 400 je trouve ça cher déjà.


400-500€ pour un truc que tu vas utiliser tous les jours pendant des années, c'est pas si cher au final.

----------


## ducon

Annule tout et joue du piano debout.

----------


## Illynir

> Ben ouais je veux bien un autre truc moi. Je ne suis fermé sur rien, à part le prix ... 400 je trouve ça cher déjà.


Je ne fais que 1m80 perso donc je ne connais pas pour plus, vu que tous les fauteuils me vont. Mais fait ta recherche du côté des chaises ergonomiques en tout cas, pas sur les chaises gaming. J'imagine que dans ton cas ce qui compterait du coup c'est la hauteur max de la têtière pour que ce soit calé au bon endroit.

----------


## cailloux

> Ben ouais je veux bien un autre truc moi. Je ne suis fermé sur rien, à part le prix ... 400 je trouve ça cher déjà.


Oui ça fait mal au cul quand tu dois signer le chèque mais du bien à ton postérieur quand tu vois qu'au bout de 5 ans il est toujours impeccable et que ton dos est pas tout cassé.

Je pensais comme toi avant.

----------


## acdctabs

Je ne comprends pas le truc contre les sièges gaming.
J'en ai eu un pendant un peu + de 5 ans (la pièce métallique sous le siège a fendue), avant j'avais des trucs "normaux" (avec la plupart des défauts des sièges pas chers).
J'ai toujours été bien assis dedans. Je lis ça : https://forum.hardware.fr/hfr/Discus....htm#t41102348
Je suis surpris de tous les points négatifs qu'ils trouvent.
Vous avez de la chance si au taf vous avez des sièges de fou, moi ça a été rarement le cas et j'ai toujours préféré mon siège gaming (Arozzi TORRETTA).
Après j'imagine que si j'avais connu des trucs à 1200€ j'aurai un avis différent.

----------


## Illynir

Tu prends le problème à l'envers, c'est parce que tu es habitué aux chaises merdiques que tu es étonné de l'inverse. Et il ne faut pas 1200 boules pour avoir une chaise ergonomique correcte, c'est faux. Pour 400/500 boules tu as déjà un truc de très bonne qualité. Ce qui est le prix de tes chaises gaming "haut de gamme" soit dit en passant.

De plus, je ne sais pas quel âge tu as, mais crois moi que tes années de chaises gaming  ou autre merdes tu vas les sentir passer un moment donné.

Et pour couronner le tout c'est l'aspect malhonnête de marque blanche skinné qui a du mal à passer, ces fauteuils sont vendues hors de prix avec une marge de dingue. C'est de l'arnaque pure et simple.

Une vidéo (En anglais) qui explique très bien le problème:

----------


## Ventilo

Perso j'ai un markus, c'est un excellent siège pour son prix, mais je viens de faire 6 mois dessus, 8-10h par jour, j'ai pris un sacré mal de dos et même sans ce problème je sens bien ses limites.

----------


## Tahia

Allez dans les bureaux-vallée ou autres, cherchez les sièges ergonomiques. Posez votre derrière bien dodu dedans et kiffez la vibe. Ensuite signez le chèque et repartez avec un produit pas si cher que ça et qui vaudra le coup sur la durée.

----------


## acdctabs

> Une vidéo (En anglais) qui explique très bien le problème:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Yhc6mmdJC4


J'ai regardé et je suis d'accord avec ce qui se dit sur les chaises gaming d'entrée de game et le fait de coller des licences dessus.
Ca ne concerne pas vraiment le modèle que j'ai choisi (après avoir passer un peu de temps à lire des trucs et regarder les prix).




> Perso j'ai un markus, c'est un excellent siège pour son prix, mais je viens de faire 6 mois dessus, 8-10h par jour, j'ai pris un sacré mal de dos et même sans ce problème je sens bien ses limites.


Les accoudoirs sont arrondis. C'est éliminatoire pour moi.
Je veux poser ma tête aussi, ça enlève pas mal de sièges. 




> Allez dans les bureaux-vallée ou autres, cherchez les sièges ergonomiques. Posez votre derrière bien dodu dedans et kiffez la vibe. Ensuite signez le chèque et repartez avec un produit pas si cher que ça et qui vaudra le coup sur la durée.


Je vais essayer de faire ça dans la semaine.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Allez dans les bureaux-vallée ou autres, cherchez les sièges ergonomiques. Posez votre derrière bien dodu dedans et kiffez la vibe. Ensuite signez le chèque et repartez avec un produit pas si cher que ça et qui vaudra le coup sur la durée.


De mémoire, toutes les chaises "ergonomiques" de Bureau Valley, c'est de la sous qualité au prix de la qualité.
Un essai, c'est 15 jours, pas 2 heures ni 15 minutes (quoi que si tu as mal au dos dès 15 minutes, faut fuire).
T'as deux solutions, tu passes ta vie en essai et tu finis avec un siège à 600 euros minimum, ou tu achètes une gymball à 10 euros.

J'exagère à peine. Aucune chaise de bureau, même excellente, ne peut te garantir le développement de maux de dos si tu y passes 8-10 heures par jour.
Il faut se lever régulièrement, faire des petits exercices, etc.
Personne n'est fait pour rester une journée entière sans bouger.

----------


## acdctabs

Bon en tout cas, ma chaise IKEA a 4€ elle n'est vraiment pas terrible...
J'hésite à me prendre une amazon de base en attendant la livraison de l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Tahia

> De mémoire, toutes les chaises "ergonomiques" de Bureau Valley, c'est de la sous qualité au prix de la qualité.
> Un essai, c'est 15 jours, pas 2 heures ni 15 minutes (quoi que si tu as mal au dos dès 15 minutes, faut fuire).
> T'as deux solutions, tu passes ta vie en essai et tu finis avec un siège à 600 euros minimum, ou tu achètes une gymball à 10 euros.
> 
> J'exagère à peine. Aucune chaise de bureau, même excellente, ne peut te garantir le développement de maux de dos si tu y passes 8-10 heures par jour.
> Il faut se lever régulièrement, faire des petits exercices, etc.
> Personne n'est fait pour rester une journée entière sans bouger.


Bah écoute je suis assis sur le mien, un siége ergonomique avec basculement asynchrone décentré, je l'ai depuis au moins 3 ans. je l'ai payé 350€ et c'est top moumoute, aucun soucis de dos, et je suis bien évidement souvent assis dessus ! Donc soit ta mémoire te joue des tours, soit t'as pas du tester les bons sièges  :Indeed:  Une simple lecture du topic des sièges de bureau sur le forum HFR suffit pour ne pas se tromper.

----------


## Illynir

> J'ai regardé et je suis d'accord avec ce qui se dit sur les chaises gaming d'entrée de game et le fait de coller des licences dessus.
> Ca ne concerne pas vraiment le modèle que j'ai choisi (après avoir passer un peu de temps à lire des trucs et regarder les prix).


Je ne vois absolument rien concernant SecretLab qui soit différent dans sa gamme de prix avec d'autres fauteuils "gamerz" des concurrents avec ce même tarif. Et toujours à mille lieues d'une vraie chaise ergonomique.

Mais si ça te plait, vas y. Tu voulais un avis, je t'ai donné le mien, rien de plus.

----------


## acdctabs

Ben je prends en compte et je te remercie du temps que tu y a consacré.
Je vais tester et je verrais bien. Comme le suggère Tahia, je peux toujours essayer de tester autre chose dans une boutique.
L'avantage de l'achat en ligne c'est que je peux changer d'avis.

-edit-
Un test de la chaise que j'ai pour l'instant choisi (à part la couleur) : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/chaise...0469/test.html

----------


## Tahia

> Ben je prends en compte et je te remercie du temps que tu y a consacré.
> Je vais tester et je verrais bien. Comme le suggère Tahia, je peux toujours essayer de tester autre chose dans une boutique.
> L'avantage de l'achat en ligne c'est que je peux changer d'avis.
> 
> -edit-
> Un test de la chaise que j'ai pour l'instant choisi (à part la couleur) : https://www.lesnumeriques.com/chaise...0469/test.html


Pour info voici mon siège : https://www.bureau-vallee.fr/fauteui...oir-59712.html 
Peu de personne en parle ici, mais le type de basculement du dossier et/ou siège est un facteur non négligeable ( je te renvoie au topic HFR pour cela) mais c'est comme cela que j'ai choisis ce siège !

----------


## Illynir

Oui ce fauteuil est correct. Après selon la taille et le poids de la personne il faudrait peut être quelque chose de plus costaud pour lui.

----------


## deathdigger

Sinon, t'utilises Signal plutôt que whatsapp, et pas besoin de numéro de téléphone pour l'activer.

----------


## Praetor

D'ailleurs ta belle-mère préfèrera peut-être une tablette à un smartphone, c'est plus gros, plus lisible. Si en bons suisses  ::ninja::  vous avez des iPhone, l'iPad permet de faire du Facetime (faut juste un mail, pas besoin de SIM).

----------


## Minuteman

Top, effectivement l'abo à 2€ ferait très bien l'affaire, je pense qu'on va s'orienter vers cette option! Signal serait effectivement une solution sans SIM mais elle tient à avoir Whatsapp car le reste de sa famille a Whatsapp tout simplement.
Et oui, on va lui donner un vieux Android ou iPhone qui traine quelque part...

----------


## zifox

Notre mairie a décidé de mettre en place un badge pour accéder aux déchetteries de la communauté de communes, et demande un certificat d'immatriculation (je suppose pour controler les plaques). Je suis moyen chaud d'aller filer une copie de ma carte grise à un tiers (surtout vu les pinces qui s'en occupe...), je me demande si c'est bien légal ?
Accessoirement, comment je peux faire pour m'assurer qu'on va pas réutiliser ma plaque à des fins peu recommandables ?

----------


## Jikob

> Notre mairie a décidé de mettre en place un badge pour accéder aux déchetteries de la communauté de communes, et demande un certificat d'immatriculation (je suppose pour controler les plaques). Je suis moyen chaud d'aller filer une copie de ma carte grise à un tiers (surtout vu les pinces qui s'en occupe...), je me demande si c'est bien légal ?
> Accessoirement, comment je peux faire pour m'assurer qu'on va pas réutiliser ma plaque à des fins peu recommandables ?


Personnellement, j'aurais confiance, c'est une mairie, pas un voisin chelou.
Sans compter qu'ils ont sûrement d'autres moyens d'accéder à ces infos, simplement en connaissant ta plaque.
Pour le reste, aucune idée, désolé...

A moi, à moi pour la question :
Vous connaissez un bon site qui vend des produits japonais mais basé en France, donc avec des frais de ports corrects (donc pas Candysan ou ce genre de choses) ?
C'est pour acheter du vrai riz japonais pour faire des makis, histoire de voir s'il y a une vraie différence par rapport à celui qu'on trouve au Leclerc.
Merci !

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> A moi, à moi pour la question :
> Vous connaissez un bon site qui vend des produits japonais mais basé en France, donc avec des frais de ports corrects (donc pas Candysan ou ce genre de choses) ?
> C'est pour acheter du vrai riz japonais pour faire des makis, histoire de voir s'il y a une vraie différence par rapport à celui qu'on trouve au Leclerc.
> Merci !


J'imagine que si tu cherches en ligne tu as deja cherché et tu n'as pas de supermarché asiatique près de chez toi ? (Qui sera probablement moins cher)

Sinon y'a ça : https://www.lemarchejaponais.fr/

----------


## Manu71

> Notre mairie a décidé de mettre en place un badge pour accéder aux déchetteries de la communauté de communes, et demande un certificat d'immatriculation (je suppose pour controler les plaques). Je suis moyen chaud d'aller filer une copie de ma carte grise à un tiers (surtout vu les pinces qui s'en occupe...), je me demande si c'est bien légal ?
> Accessoirement, comment je peux faire pour m'assurer qu'on va pas réutiliser ma plaque à des fins peu recommandables ?


AH oui, c'est bizarre ça. Nous aussi on a ça, mais c'est juste un badge personnel, pas lié au véhicule. Parce que  là ça veut dire que t'es obligé d'aller  à la déchetterie avec ta voiture ? tu ne peux même pas louer  un camion en cas de gros volumes à déplacer ?
Je pense que la gène sera  plus de ce côté là que de celui d'une utilisation frauduleuse de la carte grise.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est ce qui est mis en place pour nos déchetteries. Ça permet un filtre automatique des véhicules.

Pour ce qui est des camions je ne sais pas si tu peux utiliser une déchetterie, en tant que particulier, avec un camion, si ?

----------


## Manu71

> C'est ce qui est mis en place pour nos déchetteries. Ça permet un filtre automatique des véhicules.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des camions je ne sais pas si tu peux utiliser une déchetterie, en tant que particulier, avec un camion, si ?


Je parlais des utilitaires qu'on peut conduire avec un permis B qu'on peut louer dans les grandes surfaces par exemple. Quand tu vides la maison de mémé, c'est pratique.

----------


## Wulfstan

> C'est ce qui est mis en place pour nos déchetteries. Ça permet un filtre automatique des véhicules.
> 
> Pour ce qui est des camions je ne sais pas si tu peux utiliser une déchetterie, en tant que particulier, avec un camion, si ?


C'est pas terrible, non ? Ici ils nous ont demandé un justificatif de logement pour obtenir notre carte, et il y a une borne où tu dois la passer pour entrer dans la déchetterie. Ça me semble plus simple et plus pratique.

D'ailleurs ça me fait marrer, je suis dans une commune de 60.000 habitants et ils viennent seulement de mettre en place le système d'accès par carte pour les déchetteries, alors que dans ma commune natale de 6000 habitants où ce système existait depuis 15/20 ans ils viennent de le supprimer. Désormais c'est gestion collective des déchetteries de tout l'ensemble de communes de la zone géographique (moitié du département ou un truc comme ça), et donc aucune raison de restreindre l'accès.

Le progrès n'arrive pas à la même vitesse dans toutes les régions de France.  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

C'est surtout très con de limiter l'accès aux déchetteries. Que croient-ils que les gens refoulés vont faire avec les trucs qu'ils veulent jeter? Au mieux ils trouveront une benne quelque part et balanceront leurs trucs dedans. Au pire ça fini sur un terrain vague ou dans la rivière (ou cramé si c'est un truc qui brûle). En quoi est-ce mieux que la déchetterie?

----------


## Wobak

> C'est surtout très con de limiter l'accès aux déchetteries. Que croient-ils que les gens refoulés vont faire avec les trucs qu'ils veulent jeter? Au mieux ils trouveront une benne quelque part et balanceront leurs trucs dedans. Au pire ça fini sur un terrain vague ou dans la rivière (ou cramé si c'est un truc qui brûle). En quoi est-ce mieux que la déchetterie?


Je pense, mais sans aucune donnée, que les déchetteries sont dimensionnées en fonction de l'agglomération dont elle dépende, et souvent sont en bordure de ville, pas loin d'autres villes et villages, et si tu prévois pour une déchetterie 2000 habitants mais qu'en réalité t'en as 5000 qui viennent poser leurs déchets, et que les villes ne participent pas au fonctionnement de la déchetterie, c'est "injuste".

----------


## Praetor

> Je pense, mais sans aucune donnée, que les déchetteries sont dimensionnées en fonction de l'agglomération dont elle dépende, et souvent sont en bordure de ville, pas loin d'autres villes et villages, et si tu prévois pour une déchetterie 2000 habitants mais qu'en réalité t'en as 5000 qui viennent poser leurs déchets, et que les villes ne participent pas au fonctionnement de la déchetterie, c'est "injuste".


Je comprend la logique, mais c'est plutôt aux communes de s'arranger dans ce cas. Les gens qui n'ont pas accès à une déchetterie ne vont pas magiquement ne plus rien avoir à jeter, ils vont juste se débrouiller autrement. Ce n'est pas une solution viable.

----------


## Minuteman

> C'est surtout très con de limiter l'accès aux déchetteries. Que croient-ils que les gens refoulés vont faire avec les trucs qu'ils veulent jeter? Au mieux ils trouveront une benne quelque part et balanceront leurs trucs dedans. Au pire ça fini sur un terrain vague ou dans la rivière (ou cramé si c'est un truc qui brûle). En quoi est-ce mieux que la déchetterie?


C'était le discours qu'avaient les gens vers chez moi il y a 10 ans quand les accès ont été mis en place (une carte par personne, 1 tonne par année "gratuite"). Au final ça n'est pas arrivé, les gens jouent le jeu. Limiter par véhicule c'est un peu con par contre...si tu empruntes le break du beau-père t'es baisé par exemple.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Et c'est surtout malin d'être la déchetterie la plus "casse-couille" de la région car les usagers et les professionnels se redirigent vers les autres et tes frais de fonctionnement baissent.

Et voilà comment on boucle un budget de com' com' les cocos.  :B):

----------


## fishinou

Ici les déchèterie sont "contrôlées" depuis l'année dernière.

Enregistrement de la plaque d'immatriculation sur le site de la communauté de communes (Pays d'Aix) avec justificatif de domicile. Pas de badge, y'a un truc qui bip directement la plaque et ouvre la barrière. Donc oui, tu ne peux y aller qu'avec la voiture enregistrée. Pas possible de louer quoi que ce soit. Et c'est limité à une fois par jour pour l'ensemble des déchèteries de la CC.

Du coup des fois il faut emprunter la voiture de beau papa pour faire un second voyage. Ou de mon père, ou de mon frère ...  ::ninja:: 

Mais bon c'est quand même rare d'avoir besoin d'aller vider la voiture/remorque 4 fois dans la journée. Pendant les travaux de la barraque j'allais vider la remorque tous les matins, ça se fait bien. De toute façon y'a pas le choix  ::P: 

A mon avis c'est clairement fait pour limiter les pros qui venaient vider des gravats 15 fois par jour sans vouloir payer la déchèterie pro :-/

----------


## Molina

> C'était le discours qu'avaient les gens vers chez moi il y a 10 ans quand les accès ont été mis en place (une carte par personne, 1 tonne par année "gratuite"). Au final ça n'est pas arrivé, les gens jouent le jeu. Limiter par véhicule c'est un peu con par contre...si tu empruntes le break du beau-père t'es baisé par exemple.


Nous on a pas de voiture, alors on jette dans la rue. La commune voulait qu'on aille en déchetterie pour jeter le sapin. Haha. En janvier, les rues étaient remplies de sapin du coup.

----------


## Praetor

> Nous on a pas de voiture, alors on jette dans la rue. La commune voulait qu'on aille en déchetterie pour jeter le sapin. Haha. En janvier, les rues étaient remplies de sapin du coup.


A Genève ils ont mis en place un service de collecte gratuit (on téléphone et les agents municipaux viennent chercher les déchets à domicile) car ils en avaient marre des décharges sauvages à chaque coin de rue  ::P:

----------


## Manu71

> A mon avis c'est clairement fait pour limiter les pros qui venaient vider des gravats 15 fois par jour sans vouloir payer la déchèterie pro :-/


Ouais, je pense que c'est ça également. J'ai déjà assisté  à quelques engueulades homériques entre les employés de la déchetterie et des "pros mais là je suis là en tant que particulier".

----------


## fishinou

> Nous on a pas de voiture, alors on jette dans la rue. La commune voulait qu'on aille en déchetterie pour jeter le sapin. Haha. En janvier, les rues étaient remplies de sapin du coup.


Et le sapin, il est arrivé chez toi comment ?  ::ninja:: 

Mais du coup y'a des communes en France qui ne prennent même pas la peine de mettre des points de collecte "sapin" en janvier ? Etonnant.

----------


## nefrem

> A Genève ils ont mis en place un service de collecte gratuit (on téléphone et les agents municipaux viennent chercher les déchets à domicile) car ils en avaient marre des décharges sauvages à chaque coin de rue


Oui mais en Licornie on a déjà pas d'argent pour l'éducation ou la santé, alors dans la gestion des déchets...

Chez moi c'est badge et pas de certif d'immat, par contre y'a un truc vraiment casse-couille : les périodes avec ou sans RDV. Depuis 6 mois on a eu des périodes full RDV, des périodes full pas RDV, et des périodes mixtes avec des jours sans et des jours avec. Et des fois selon les périodes c'est pas les mêmes jours avec ou sans. Et des fois c'est matin avec et aprem sans ou inversement.
Bref y'a foutrement intérêt a suivre pour savoir, et je me suis encore fait piner samedi, j'étais convaincu que c'était sans alors c'était avec.

Je veux dire on est une commune de 5000 habitant, avec ou sans RDV y'a jamais grand monde... je comprends pas le délire.

----------


## Manu71

C'est pas pour rien que quasi toutes les mafias du monde sont impliquées dans la gestion des déchets...

EDIT: Il y a  2-3 ans, la tournée de ramassage des ordures n'a pas  pu venir le jour prévu à cause d'un camion à l'entrée de mon lieu-dit qui bloquait la route d'accès et les éboueurs sont repartis. Comme c'était en été et que les poubelles étaient pleines, j'ai appelé l'organisme qui gère ça.
"Ok, on va détourner un camion d'une autre tournée demain, il passera...par contre ça sera 15 euros".
"Bon, ça va, on est  5 voisins, facturez-moi ça et je m'arrange".
"Ah non monsieur, ça sera 15 euros par foyer qui sera ramassé".
"Vous êtes en train de me dire que le camion fera de toutes manières le trajet au moins pour mes ordures, mais que si les autres ne paient pas, ils ne ramasseront pas leurs poubelles ? Alors qu'il y aura la même quantité à traiter que si ils les avaient ramassés hier"
"C'est ça monsieur...".

----------


## Molina

> Et le sapin, il est arrivé chez toi comment ? 
> 
> Mais du coup y'a des communes en France qui ne prennent même pas la peine de mettre des points de collecte "sapin" en janvier ? Etonnant.


Ben il est arrivé au carrefour à 10 m ... 

Non mais les déchets ici, c'est une blague. Il y a tout un tas de règles, mais vu que les éboueurs passent tous les jours (parce que centre historique blabla tourisme), c'est l'anarchie le soir à partir de 22h pour redevenir tout propre le matin à 7h. 
Mais bon tout le monde part du principe que tu as une caisse, donc y'a pas de système un peu chiadé comme permettre d'appeler pour collecter tes encombrants.

----------


## Bah

Souvent quand je vous lis j'ai l'impression que tout à l'air compliqué et chiant à faire.

----------


## nefrem

Ben pour la plupart on est français quoi...

----------


## Bah

Je suis persuadé que c'est une façade que vous maintenez spécialement pour induire les étrangers en erreur et qu'entre vous, vous êtes toujours jovial et arrangeant.

On me la fait pas à moi.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'était le discours qu'avaient les gens vers chez moi il y a 10 ans quand les accès ont été mis en place (une carte par personne, 1 tonne par année "gratuite"). Au final ça n'est pas arrivé, les gens jouent le jeu. Limiter par véhicule c'est un peu con par contre...si tu empruntes le break du beau-père t'es baisé par exemple.


Alors par contre c'est pas un bot qui filtre à l'entrée et refoulé tout ce qui ne va pas. 

J'ai déjà utilisé un véhicule de location, la barrière ne s'est tout simplement pas ouverte automatiquement, un employé est venu vérifier que j'habitais que la commune et basta.

La lecture de plaque permet de faciliter l'entrée, de gérer aussi certainement le nombre de véhicules sur site. En gros c'est tout.

N'allez pas forcément imaginer des problèmes et vous monter le bourrichon  ::): .

----------


## nefrem

> Je suis persuadé que c'est une façade que vous maintenez spécialement pour induire les étrangers en erreur et qu'entre vous, vous êtes toujours jovial et arrangeant.
> 
> On me la fait pas à moi.


Moi je pense qu'on est très cons et que la façade c'est de pas tout montrer aux étrangers. On est pire en vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## Molina

> Souvent quand je vous lis j'ai l'impression que tout à l'air compliqué et chiant à faire.


Bof. Je sais pas comment c'est en Suisse. Mais en France, y'a souvent des règles pour tout, mais certaines règles ne sont pas suivies et ça ne dérange personne. Mais personne ne te dit par avance que tu peux oublier cette règle. Et parfois, par manque de chance, tu tombes sur un policier municipal qui ne savait pas que tacitement il ne faut pas l'appliquer.

----------


## Minuteman

> Bof. Je sais pas comment c'est en Suisse. Mais en France, y'a souvent des règles pour tout, mais certaines règles ne sont pas suivies et ça ne dérange personne. Mais personne ne te dit par avance que tu peux oublier cette règle. Et parfois, par manque de chance, tu tombes sur un policier municipal qui ne savait pas que tacitement il ne faut pas l'appliquer.


Je te rassure, c'est pareil ici  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

> Ben pour la plupart on est français quoi...


Quand c'est moi qui dit ça je déclenche une shitstorm (vilinz expat qui crache sur la France toussa)  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je te rassure, c'est pareil ici


T'es en Valais toi, non?  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Souvent quand je vous lis j'ai l'impression que tout à l'air compliqué et chiant à faire.


Je te propose d'appeler la mairie de ton choix en France pour demander à quel jour et quelle heure est ramassée la poubelle pour jeter le plastique.

Il y a 20 ans au Royaume-Uni, ça m'a pris 5 minutes.
Il y 18 ans En Espagne, ça m'a pris 10 minutes car on m'a fait patienter au téléphone.

Je n'ai toujours pas l'info officielle dans la ville où je réside depuis 13 ans en France. J'ai demandé aux voisins depuis...

----------


## fishinou

C'est le jeudi matin  :;):

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Il me manque l'heure ! ::P:

----------


## Minuteman

> Quand c'est moi qui dit ça je déclenche une shitstorm (vilinz expat qui crache sur la France toussa) 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> T'es en Valais toi, non?


Ouais, les lois c'est a géométrie variable  ::P:

----------


## Molina

> Je suis persuadé que c'est une façade que vous maintenez spécialement pour induire les étrangers en erreur et qu'entre vous, vous êtes toujours jovial et arrangeant.
> 
> On me la fait pas à moi.


j'avoue que dans mon club de chasse, c'est un peu l'ambiance ouai.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Souvent quand je vous lis j'ai l'impression que tout à l'air compliqué et chiant à faire.


Non c'est juste que ce sont des chieurs.  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> A Genève ils ont mis en place un service de collecte gratuit (on téléphone et les agents municipaux viennent chercher les déchets à domicile) car ils en avaient marre des décharges sauvages à chaque coin de rue





> Oui mais en Licornie on a déjà pas d'argent pour l'éducation ou la santé, alors dans la gestion des déchets...


Bah en France c'est la même chose dans la plupart des villes d'une certaine taille, c'est juste que les gens ne sont globalement pas au courant.

Mon canapé que je voulais jeter et qui n'entrait pas dans ma bagnole, j'ai appelé le service de collecte des déchets de ma commune, on a fixé un jour et une heure ensemble, à partir de là j'ai laissé mon canapé en bas de chez moi dans un endroit qui ne gêne pas la circulation sur le trottoir et maxi 1h ou 2h avant leur passage (c'est pas plus mal de laisser un mot dessus pour que les passants ne s'inquiètent pas), et basta.

Faut juste se renseigner.

----------


## Bah

> Je te propose d'appeler la mairie de ton choix en France pour demander à quel jour et quelle heure est ramassée la poubelle pour jeter le plastique.
> 
> Il y a 20 ans au Royaume-Uni, ça m'a pris 5 minutes.
> Il y 18 ans En Espagne, ça m'a pris 10 minutes car on m'a fait patienter au téléphone.
> 
> Je n'ai toujours pas l'info officielle dans la ville où je réside depuis 13 ans en France. J'ai demandé aux voisins depuis...


Ici le plastique c'est uniquement à la déchetterie. Mais si on mettait ça en place, probablement que vous seriez pas content non plus...

----------


## fishinou

> Il me manque l'heure !


Mais pour quoi faire ?!?
Tu sors la poubelle et ils passent quand ils passent non ? Tu prends un PV si ta poubelle est dans la rue en dehors des horaires de passage ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ici le plastique c'est uniquement à la déchetterie. Mais si on mettait ça en place, probablement que vous seriez pas content non plus...


Si on mettait ça en place la totalité du plastique irait aux ordures ménagères ...

----------


## Bah

> Si on mettait ça en place la totalité du plastique irait aux ordures ménagères ...


Ça marche effectivement mieux si tu fais payer une taxe lors de l'achat des sacs poubelles. Mais là je pense que le pays est à feu et à sang deux heures après l'annonce.

----------


## zifox

> Personnellement, j'aurais confiance, c'est une mairie, pas un voisin chelou.


Vu le niveau des mecs qui s'occupent de la déchetterie, je préfère être prudent. Je me suis déjà fait avoir avec un magasin dans lequelle j'avais fait mes plaques.

----------


## fishinou

> Ça marche effectivement mieux si tu fais payer une taxe lors de l'achat des sacs poubelles. Mais là je pense que le pays est à feu et à sang deux heures après l'annonce.


Si tu fais ça la totalité des ordures ménagères sera en vrac dans la poubelle sans sac  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> Si tu fais ça la totalité des ordures ménagères sera en vrac dans la poubelle sans sac


 ::lol::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Mais pour quoi faire ?!?
> Tu sors la poubelle et ils passent quand ils passent non ? Tu prends un PV si ta poubelle est dans la rue en dehors des horaires de passage ?


Parce que si je laisse traîner ma poubelle dans la rue plus de quelques heures après avoir été vidée, elle a été entre temps re-remplie par les gens de passage. Donc je pars pour une semaine avec poubelle une déjà pleine.

Et je ne parle pas des fois où j'ai osé la mettre la veille au soir et où elle a été renversée et donc ignorée par les éboueurs pour une raison qui n’appartient qu'à eux.

C'est pas grave en soi, c'est juste un peu chiant.

----------


## fishinou

> Parce que si je laisse traîner ma poubelle dans la rue plus de quelques heures après avoir été vidée, elle a été entre temps re-remplie par les gens de passage. Donc je pars pour une semaine avec poubelle une déjà pleine.
> 
> Et je ne parle pas des fois où j'ai osé la mettre la veille au soir et où elle a été renversée et donc ignorée par les éboueurs pour une raison qui n’appartient qu'à eux.
> 
> C'est pas grave en soi, c'est juste un peu chiant.


 ::O:

----------


## Ruvon

Là où j'habitais avant, à 800m de là où je suis maintenant, ils ont mis des conteneurs enterrés. Deux de déchets, un de recyclage, et une benne à verre (non-enterrée) juste à côté.

Plus de poubelle à mettre sur le trottoir le jour qu'il faut, tu peux vider tes poubelles quand tu veux. Un camion passe toutes les semaines ou deux semaines pour changer les bennes, et hop.

Bon, ça pue la mort mal digérée l'été, mais c'est pratique  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

Je viens consulter des réponses sur de la gastronomie nippone, je trouve deux pages de poubelles...  ::sad:: 

Pour égailler un peu :












> J'imagine que si tu cherches en ligne tu as deja cherché et tu n'as pas de supermarché asiatique près de chez toi ? (Qui sera probablement moins cher)
> Sinon y'a ça : https://www.lemarchejaponais.fr/


Effectivement je n'ai pas d'épicerie asiatique à proximité.
Et j'ai cherché oui, des sites j'en ai trouvé plein, d'accord, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?
Blague à part, j'aurais voulu un truc sur lesquels quelqu'un a déjà une expérience et être sûr que ce sont bien des trucs imports, pas du mytho japonais.

----------


## Awake

> Effectivement je n'ai pas d'épicerie asiatique à proximité.
> Et j'ai cherché oui, des sites j'en ai trouvé plein, d'accord, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?
> Blague à part, j'aurais voulu un truc sur lesquels quelqu'un a déjà une expérience et être sûr que ce sont bien des trucs imports, pas du mytho japonais.


J'ai beaucoup utilisé  https://www.kimchi-passion.fr/ a une epoque, ils avaient de l'import coréen et japonais de qualité, emballage toujours reçu nickel. Mais le covid a été très difficile pour eux, et ils n'ont quasiment plus de stock  ::(:

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J
> Et j'ai cherché oui, des sites j'en ai trouvé plein, d'accord, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?
> Blague à part, j'aurais voulu un truc sur lesquels quelqu'un a déjà une expérience et être sûr que ce sont bien des trucs imports, pas du mytho japonais.


Pour l’authenticité de TOUS les produits je ne saurais pas te dire, mais une grosse partie des produits semblent être les mêmes que ce que j’achète à mon super asiatique. Demande peut être sur le topic des canards qui cuisinent pour plus de chances de retours pendant que les gens ici débattent de leur poubelles  :;):

----------


## S0da

> [...]pas du mytho japonais.


On dit mothra pas mytho  :X1:

----------


## poneyroux

> Parce que si je laisse traîner ma poubelle dans la rue plus de quelques heures après avoir été vidée, elle a été entre temps re-remplie par les gens de passage. Donc je pars pour une semaine avec poubelle une déjà pleine.
> 
> Et je ne parle pas des fois où j'ai osé la mettre la veille au soir et où elle a été renversée et donc ignorée par les éboueurs pour une raison qui n’appartient qu'à eux.
> 
> C'est pas grave en soi, c'est juste un peu chiant.


Vous êtes vraiment des sauvages de l'autre côté des Bauges  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Question : A t-on un expert es eau et restriction d'arrosage ?

Ma commune est depuis le 1er juillet soumis à restriction d'eau, niveau "Alerte renforcée". Soit, je note. Si j'en crois le petit tableau des "mesures de restriction" en annexe de l'arrêté préfectoral :

J'ai le droit d'arroser mon potager entre 20h et 8h.
J'ai pas le droit d'arroser la pelouse ou les massifs fleuris. Soit, je me demande bien qui respecte ça ici tient  ::siffle::  Je vais pouvoir délationner les voisins dans la plus pure des tradition française  :Bave: 
Mais pour les arbres et arbuste, je cite : "Interdiction (sauf arrosage de manière réduite sur *ressource maitrisée* de 20h à 7h)."

Donc après avoir cherché sans succès, ma question sera la suivante : qu'est qu'on appelle "ressource maitrisée" ?!?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Question : A t-on un expert es eau et restriction d'arrosage ?
> 
> Ma commune est depuis le 1er juillet soumis à restriction d'eau, niveau "Alerte renforcée". Soit, je note. Si j'en crois le petit tableau des "mesures de restriction" en annexe de l'arrêté préfectoral :
> 
> J'ai le droit d'arroser mon potager entre 20h et 8h.
> J'ai pas le droit d'arroser la pelouse ou les massifs fleuris. Soit, je me demande bien qui respecte ça ici tient  Je vais pouvoir délationner les voisins dans la plus pure des tradition française 
> Mais pour les arbres et arbuste, je cite : "Interdiction (sauf arrosage de manière réduite sur *ressource maitrisée* de 20h à 7h)."
> 
> Donc après avoir cherché sans succès, ma question sera la suivante : qu'est qu'on appelle "ressource maitrisée" ?!?


https://www.bouches-du-rhone.gouv.fr...5C3%25B4ne.pdf




> 1Une « ressource maîtrisée » correspond à une ressource en eau qui n’est pas issue de prélèvements dans les eaux superficielles ou souterraines du département


Donc comme ça, je dirais récupérations d'eau de pluie.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ton fournisseur d'eau, c'est la Société du Canal de Provence ?




> Donc comme ça, je dirais récupérations d'eau de pluie.


Pas seulement, c'est aussi l'eau issue d'aménagements humains, et en l'occurrence l'expression "ressource maîtrisée" revient dans beaucoup de documents spécifiques aux Bouches du Rône et concerne "_des ressources en eau issues principalement de transferts d’eau du Verdon, de la Durance ou de Saint Cassien, sécurisées par des réserves importantes notamment dans les retenues de Bimont, Sainte Croix et Castillon, qui se remplissent à l’automne et l’hiver, et qu’à ce titre, elles bénéficient d’un statut particulier._"

----------


## fishinou

Ah ben super, c'est dans la doc et je l'ai raté comme un gland  :Facepalm: 

Et ben merci.

Me reste plus qu'à remplir mes cuves avec l'eau du robinet alors  ::ninja::  Plus sérieusement, je me demande si y'a vraiment des gens qui vont vérifier que toutes ces mesures sont respectées tient. Déjà que personne n'est au courant tellement c'est bien communiqué ...

Je me demande combien de piscine seront vides fin aout tient  ::siffle::

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Effectivement je n'ai pas d'épicerie asiatique à proximité.
> Et j'ai cherché oui, des sites j'en ai trouvé plein, d'accord, mais est-ce les meilleurs ?
> Blague à part, j'aurais voulu un truc sur lesquels quelqu'un a déjà une expérience et être sûr que ce sont bien des trucs imports, pas du mytho japonais.


Perso, j'ai un technique infaillible pour avoir des produits japonais authentiques: je me les fais envoyer par la belle-mère.  ::ninja:: 
C'est pas 'achement pratique depuis quelques mois par contre.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai beaucoup utilisé  https://www.kimchi-passion.fr/ a une epoque, ils avaient de l'import coréen et japonais de qualité, emballage toujours reçu nickel. Mais le covid a été très difficile pour eux, et ils n'ont quasiment plus de stock


Covid + guerre en Ukraine aussi non? C'est la raison principale qui empeche l'envois de produits du Japon pour nous.

----------


## fishinou

> Ton fournisseur d'eau, c'est la Société du Canal de Provence ?


Nope. Le Canal de Provence c'est particulier, ça fournit de l'eau "brut" pour l'extérieur et les piscines principalement.

----------


## Seymos

> Nope. Le Canal de Provence c'est particulier, ça fournit de l'eau "brut" pour l'extérieur et les piscines principalement.


L'utilité principale du canal de Provence ça reste quand même les arnaques à la voiture volée  ::ninja:: 

Même si des fois on retrouve le conducteur menotté au volant voire dans le coffre  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Je n'ai pas la ref  ::unsure::

----------


## Seymos

Tu ne l'as jamais vu vidé ?  ::o: 

Il passait dans ma ville (Manosque), à chaque vidange (tous les 10 ans je crois), on retrouve des bagnoles dedans, parfois avec le conducteur...

----------


## Clad

> Donc comme ça, je dirais récupérations d'eau de pluie.


Ferait beau voir qu'on empêche les gens d'utiliser leur eau de pluie comme bon leur semble. Tu te fais chier avec un système de récupération de l'eau de pluie, après elle est à toi tu peux bien arroser ce que tu veux quand tu veux avec.

----------


## fishinou

> Tu ne l'as jamais vu vidé ? 
> 
> Il passait dans ma ville (Manosque), à chaque vidange (tous les 10 ans je crois), on retrouve des bagnoles dedans, parfois avec le conducteur...


Ah ok ^^

Non, je ne l'ai jamais vu vide, et je ne connaissais pas sa réputation de bonne cachette  ::P:

----------


## Jikob

Merci à tout le monde pour vos réponses !
Je vais tenter  https://www.lemarchejaponais.fr/ ça a pas l'air mal.

Sinon vous êtes plutôt poubelle à pédale dans le coin ou poubelle intégrée au meuble de cuisine ?

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Merci à tout le monde pour vos réponses !
> Je vais tenter  https://www.lemarchejaponais.fr/ ça a pas l'air mal.
> 
> Sinon vous êtes plutôt poubelle à pédale dans le coin ou poubelle intégrée au meuble de cuisine ?


Garde à l'esprit qu'il est fort probable qu'une bonne partie des produits japonais ne viennent pas directement du Japon. Surtout de nos jours avec les problèmes d'approvisionement. En effet, les grosses marques ont souvent des usines en Europe. Il y a aussi pas mal de produits se disant japonais mais produits en Chine. Je conseille donc de prendre des trucs dont la marque ne fait pas de doute (e.g., Kikkoman). Dans le pire des cas, tu te retrouves avec un truc un poil différent du produit original niveau gout, mais la qualité ne fera pas de doute au moins.

----------


## Praetor

Dans le supermarché asiatique où on allait en Autriche, beaucoup de produits étaient made in France, par Tang Frères  ::P:

----------


## Yasha

Je débarque peut-être un peu tard, mais j'ai déjà commandé plusieurs fois ici : https://www.satsuki.fr/, et j'ai jamais été déçu (principalement du riz "premium"). Les provenances des produits etc. sont détaillées.

----------


## tenshu

Je repense à un certain oyakodon que j'ai mangé à Kyoto avec le petit poivre sansho qui allait bien  :Bave: 

(5€85 les 12g sur le lien au dessus  :Emo: )

----------


## Jikob

> Je débarque peut-être un peu tard, mais j'ai déjà commandé plusieurs fois ici : https://www.satsuki.fr/, et j'ai jamais été déçu (principalement du riz "premium"). Les provenances des produits etc. sont détaillées.


Merci je vais jeter un œil.

----------


## golotolo

> Merci je vais jeter un œil.


En déchetterie ?

----------


## Jikob

> En déchetterie ?


 :^_^: 

C'est quel couleur de bac les abats ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> C'est quel couleur de bac les abats ?


Le bac jaune, y a du plastique.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Personnellement, j'aurais confiance, c'est une mairie, pas un voisin chelou.
> Sans compter qu'ils ont sûrement d'autres moyens d'accéder à ces infos, simplement en connaissant ta plaque.
> Pour le reste, aucune idée, désolé...


Ahahah. Bah si ça se trouve ton voisin chelou est élu dans cette mairie. Faut pas croire mais dans les listes d'élus y a pléthore de gonzes qu'ont rien à foutre là mais qui comblent des trous parce qu'ils étaient là au bon moment, parce que ce sont des emmerdeurs ou d'autres raisons qui font qu'on les a gardés (cousins du maire, femme du président de région)...




> A moi, à moi pour la question :
> Vous connaissez un bon site qui vend des produits japonais mais basé en France, donc avec des frais de ports corrects (donc pas Candysan ou ce genre de choses) ?
> C'est pour acheter du vrai riz japonais pour faire des makis, histoire de voir s'il y a une vraie différence par rapport à celui qu'on trouve au Leclerc.
> Merci !


Tu demandes à un canard parisien, y a des tas de magasin vraiment japonais ou tu achètes chez https://www.kinase-boutique.com/fr/riz le meilleur riz du Japon.




> C'est surtout très con de limiter l'accès aux déchetteries. Que croient-ils que les gens refoulés vont faire avec les trucs qu'ils veulent jeter? Au mieux ils trouveront une benne quelque part et balanceront leurs trucs dedans. Au pire ça fini sur un terrain vague ou dans la rivière (ou cramé si c'est un truc qui brûle). En quoi est-ce mieux que la déchetterie?


Pas mieux. 




> Je suis persuadé que c'est une façade que vous maintenez spécialement pour induire les étrangers en erreur et qu'entre vous, vous êtes toujours jovial et arrangeant. On me la fait pas à moi.


Non, non les français sont en grande majorité des connards. 




> Vu le niveau des mecs qui s'occupent de la déchetterie, je préfère être prudent. Je me suis déjà fait avoir avec un magasin dans lequelle j'avais fait mes plaques.


Ouais c'est parfois un peu relou de laisser des documents à des "organismes" ou des employés dont tu ne sais pas s'ils sont sérieux. J'ai par exemple peu apprécié le coup de l'empreinte de carte bleue pour la garantie dans un hôtel (bon pas un truc miteux mais quand même) car ne pas voir ma CB 1 minute m'a semblé directement une manœuvre suspecte. 




> Ferait beau voir qu'on empêche les gens d'utiliser leur eau de pluie comme bon leur semble. Tu te fais chier avec un système de récupération de l'eau de pluie, après elle est à toi tu peux bien arroser ce que tu veux quand tu veux avec.


Oh ça va venir la taxe sur les récupérateurs d'eau. Enfin qu'ils commencent par taxer les piscines, interdisent les canons à neige et fassent vraiment payer les gens qui gâchent de la ressource et on en reparle.

----------


## Sapro

Le mec passe faire son debriefing  :tired:

----------


## tenshu

Haha l'épicerie spécialisée en produits de Niigata. C'est quand même complètement fou la diversité et la spécialisation des commerces que permet la densité de Paris.

Genre un pote me dit qu'il s'est régalé chez son frère qui avait fait des croques monsieur avec du pain de mie japonais. Je lui demande où il en trouve et il me répond le plus naturellement du monde bah chez https://www.carrepaindemie.com/ 

Je pense que quand on est francilien et encore plus parisien on peut pas mesurer à quel point c'est ouf avant d'avoir quitter la région.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous êtes un peu paranos sur la lecture de plaques pour rentrer dans les déchetteries tout de même. C'est une pratique extrêmement répandue.

----------


## deathdigger

> Haha l'épicerie spécialisée en produits de Niigata. C'est quand même complètement fou la diversité et la spécialisation des commerces que permet la densité de Paris.
> 
> Genre un pote me dit qu'il s'est régalé chez son frère qui avait fait des croques monsieur avec du pain de mie japonais. Je lui demande où il en trouve et il me répond le plus naturellement du monde bah chez https://www.carrepaindemie.com/ 
> 
> Je pense que quand on est francilien et encore plus parisien on peut pas mesurer à quel point c'est ouf avant d'avoir quitter la région.


C'est valable quand t'es Parisien. Quand t'es Francilien, tu ne vas pas te taper 2 heures de transpires en commun pour du pain de mie.

----------


## Primopuelle

> C'est valable quand t'es Parisien. Quand t'es Francilien, tu ne vas pas te taper 2 heures de transpires en commun pour du pain de mie.


J'aurai déjà du mal à descendre deux étages pour du pain de mie.

----------


## Sharn

Il faut rétablir une vérité. Les piscines sont taxées.  ::P:

----------


## fishinou

> Il faut rétablir une vérité. Les piscines sont taxées.


Je ne sais pas à quoi tu te raccroches  ::P: 

Mais pour le coup, la taille compte, donc pas toutes les piscines ^^ Et pas les hors sols.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Genre un pote me dit qu'il s'est régalé chez son frère qui avait fait des croques monsieur avec du pain de mie japonais.


J'imagine déjà le genre de type. Je suis déjà agacé.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Je ne sais pas à quoi tu te raccroches 
> 
> Mais pour le coup, la taille compte, donc pas toutes les piscines ^^ Et pas les hors sols.


On va pas te taxer en sus sur un truc qui n'est pas fait pour durer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

> Ahahah. Bah si ça se trouve ton voisin chelou est élu dans cette mairie. Faut pas croire mais dans les listes d'élus y a pléthore de gonzes qu'ont rien à foutre là mais qui comblent des trous parce qu'ils étaient là au bon moment, parce que ce sont des emmerdeurs ou d'autres raisons qui font qu'on les a gardés (cousins du maire, femme du président de région)...


Vrai, mais là c'est pas le voisin qui demande, c'est la collectivité donc c'est dans le cadre d'une procédure officielle etc, donc moi j'aurais confiance.
Mais bon c'est mon avis, après zifox peut aussi balancer ses trucs dans le jardin du-dit voisin. 




> Tu demandes à un canard parisien, y a des tas de magasin vraiment japonais ou tu achètes chez https://www.kinase-boutique.com/fr/riz le meilleur riz du Japon.


Merci, mais là euh comment dire, 20 balles le kg de riz minimum, ça dépasse un peu mes ambitions !  ::): 
Finalement j'ai commandé sur le marché japonais.fr, j'ai pris du Akitakomachi à 7€ le kg, ça ira déjà.
Merci à tout le monde pour les réponses !

----------


## Playford

> C'est valable quand t'es Parisien. Quand t'es Francilien, tu ne vas pas te taper 2 heures de transpires en commun pour du pain de mie.


Quand tu es Francilien, tu as un restau près de chez toi qui fait des croques monsieur avec ce pain de mie.  ::trollface::   :Bave:

----------


## Molina

> Haha l'épicerie spécialisée en produits de Niigata. C'est quand même complètement fou la diversité et la spécialisation des commerces que permet la densité de Paris.
> 
> Genre un pote me dit qu'il s'est régalé chez son frère qui avait fait des croques monsieur avec du pain de mie japonais. Je lui demande où il en trouve et il me répond le plus naturellement du monde bah chez https://www.carrepaindemie.com/ 
> 
> Je pense que quand on est francilien et encore plus parisien on peut pas mesurer à quel point c'est ouf avant d'avoir quitter la région.


C'est tout l'aspect culinaire qui m'a frappé en quittant Paris. Toute la bouffe française est bien meilleure ailleurs (franchement, je prends n'importe quelle boulangerie de ma ville et ça vaut les bonnes boulangeries de mon ancien quartiers à Paris qui étaient une minorité). Par contre pour de l'exotisme... 
Et je te parle pas encore des trucs hyper spécialisé comme ton pain de mie (ma femme adorait aller chez un épicier suédois pour ses confiseries).

Et y'a le sport également. Les trucs un peu zarbe pratiqués par 30 personnes, sont souvent à Paris/proche banlieue.

Par contre ce qui pour moi est une fausse idée que j'avais, c'est la culture. En fait, mon petit théâtre a pas mal de bon acteur (parfois connu) sur scène et j'ai peut être plus l'occasion d'y aller qu'à Paris.

----------


## Sharn

En arrivant en Île de France j'ai observé le contraire. La subtile impression d'être des pouilleux niveau culture.  ::P:

----------


## Primopuelle

Une fois j'ai vu Fabrice Eboué au théâtre de Béthune, donc non franchement niveau culture on a rien à envier à Paris c'est sûr.

----------


## Bart

Vous avez acheté son premier PC à quel âge à votre enfant ? Fixe ou portable ? 
Le mien a bientôt 9 ans, n'est pas plus que ça collé aux écrans (25 min pour le DA quotidien du soir, pas de téléphone) et je commence à me dire qu'il serait bon de l'introduire, parce que à son âge j'en avais déjà un  ::P:  
Y a pas mal de jeux que je voudrais lui faire découvrir, mais à part ça l'intérêt de la chose serait vachement limité. Tout comme il l'était à nos âges pour nous qui en avons eu. 
Ou alors un vélo  :tired:

----------


## poneyroux

> Vous avez acheté son premier PC à quel âge à votre enfant ? Fixe ou portable ? 
> Le mien a bientôt 9 ans, n'est pas plus que ça collé aux écrans (25 min pour le DA quotidien du soir, pas de téléphone) et je commence à me dire qu'il serait bon de l'introduire, parce que à son âge j'en avais déjà un  
> Y a pas mal de jeux que je voudrais lui faire découvrir, mais à part ça l'intérêt de la chose serait vachement limité. Tout comme il l'était à nos âges pour nous qui en avons eu. 
> Ou alors un vélo


Pourquoi lui acheter son propre PC ? 
Si l'intérêt de la chose est "vachement limité", il pourrait pas juste être initié avec ton PC à toi ?

----------


## fishinou

> Pourquoi lui acheter son propre PC ? 
> Si l'intérêt de la chose est "vachement limité", il pourrait pas juste être initié avec ton PC à toi ?


Les gens raisonnables, c'est vraiment le cancer de notre société de consommation.

Tu me dégouttes, respecte toi un peu !


 ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

Parce que je laisse personne toucher à mon PC, tout logiquement, encore moins en mon absence vu mon taff. Ca n'a rien à voir avec être raisonnable ou anticapitaliste  ::O:   :ouaiouai:

----------


## Fastela

> Vous avez acheté son premier PC à quel âge à votre enfant ? Fixe ou portable ? 
> Le mien a bientôt 9 ans, n'est pas plus que ça collé aux écrans (25 min pour le DA quotidien du soir, pas de téléphone) et je commence à me dire qu'il serait bon de l'introduire, parce que à son âge j'en avais déjà un  
> Y a pas mal de jeux que je voudrais lui faire découvrir, mais à part ça l'intérêt de la chose serait vachement limité. Tout comme il l'était à nos âges pour nous qui en avons eu. 
> Ou alors un vélo


J'ai eu mon premier ordinateur vers 7 ou 8 ans (un Amstrad CPC 6128). 9 ans ça me paraît pas déconnant, par contre s'il doit être connecté à internet je serai ULTRA vigilent. OpenDNS possède un filtre parental plutôt bien fichu, je ne sais pas si c'est le meilleur, mais ça me paraît indispensable.

----------


## Seymos

> Vous avez acheté son premier PC à quel âge à votre enfant ? Fixe ou portable ? 
> Le mien a bientôt 9 ans, n'est pas plus que ça collé aux écrans (25 min pour le DA quotidien du soir, pas de téléphone) et je commence à me dire qu'il serait bon de l'introduire, parce que à son âge j'en avais déjà un  
> Y a pas mal de jeux que je voudrais lui faire découvrir, mais à part ça l'intérêt de la chose serait vachement limité. Tout comme il l'était à nos âges pour nous qui en avons eu. 
> Ou alors un vélo


Ma fille à 12/13 ans je crois. Portable, car elle voulait pouvoir le trimballer partout car elle l'utilise pour le dessin.

----------


## Grosnours

Ma fille a eu une tablette assez jeune (vers les 6 ans) puis un portable vers les 9-10 ans. C’était une entrée de gamme asthmatique donc l’intérêt était moindre. Il y a quelques je lui ai refilé mon ancien portable qui est une bête de course et elle l'utilise bien plus, entre autres avec sa tablette graphique pour dessiner.
Bref mon conseil serait de ne pas trop mégoter sur le portable sous prétexte qu'il est destiné à un enfant parce que si l'utilisabilité s'en ressent trop cela peut être contre productif.

----------


## cailloux

Salut les canards.
Juste sur mon mur ya une espèce de boitier électrique qui arrête pas de se casser la margoulette.

Qui dois je contacter  pour gérer le truc ?

----------


## fishinou

Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde ?!?

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Si c'est un boitier electrique dehors (on verrait mieux si t'avais la photo du couvercle mais y'a une fermeture en triangle) je dirais contacte EDF ? Au pire ils pourront te réorienter mais leur service client est plutot pas mal.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde ?!?


C'est écrit dessus : des fusibles 200A, donc du gros bébé. WARING !

----------


## Primopuelle

Faut contacter enedis non ? Tout simplement.

----------


## Eloso

Tu contactes ENEDIS et tu leur dis qu'il y a un coffret ouverte avec accès depuis la rue par n'importe qui. Généralement c'est le genre de précision qui fait que ta demande passe de suite à l'échelon "à traiter dans la journée". Personne ne veut être responsable si quelqu'un se retrouve coller aux pièces visibles sur la photo (comprendre: griller)

----------


## perverpepere

Tu mets les doigts dans la prise, les secours seront qui contacter.


Attention prend une bonne assurance vie avant, tes proches te remercieront.

----------


## salakis

> Qui dois je contacter  pour gérer le truc ?


Tant que toi, tu ne contacte pas le boitier.

----------


## cailloux

> C'est écrit dessus : des fusibles 200A, donc du gros bébé. WARING !


Effectivement : Après avoir reçu la photo : "houlala c'est dangereux ça, on vous envoie quelqu'un de suite, merci de nous avoir appelé."

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Effectivement : Après avoir reçu la photo : "houlala c'est dangereux ça, on vous envoie quelqu'un de suite, merci de nous avoir appelé."


Au moins ils sont rapides et ont pas laisser moisir le truc tout le weekend (tu me diras, vu les risques pour eux si quelqu'un touche à ça)

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette merde ?!?


C'est kloug.

----------


## Maga83

> Salut les canards.
> Juste sur mon mur ya une espèce de boitier électrique qui arrête pas de se casser la margoulette.
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/27/kruu.jpg
> Qui dois je contacter  pour gérer le truc ?


C'est un boitier électrique général qui gère un quartier résidentiel ou un immeuble... c'est EDF qui gère le truc.

----------


## deathdigger

Enedis.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le mec passe faire son debriefing


Hum c'est bien ça en effet.  ::trollface:: 




> Il faut rétablir une vérité. Les piscines sont taxées.


J'attends la démonstration pour rire.




> Vrai, mais là c'est pas le voisin qui demande, c'est la collectivité donc c'est dans le cadre d'une procédure officielle etc, donc moi j'aurais confiance.
> Mais bon c'est mon avis, après zifox peut aussi balancer ses trucs dans le jardin du-dit voisin.


Disons que je travaille pas mal avec les Comcom et autre CA, interco et bazar. On va dire que ça dépends d'où tu te situes mais clairement c'est pas mieux qu'ailleurs et c'est même souvent plus opaque et plus croquignolesque niveau gestion (genre la CC avec des tas de Vice-Président inutiles mais ayant accès à beaucoup trop de choses). Mais bon on a pas forcément le choix de toute façon étant donné les résultats des élections on a ce qu'on mérite.




> Merci, mais là euh comment dire, 20 balles le kg de riz minimum, ça dépasse un peu mes ambitions ! 
> Finalement j'ai commandé sur le marché japonais.fr, j'ai pris du Akitakomachi à 7€ le kg, ça ira déjà.
> Merci à tout le monde pour les réponses !


Pff. Sale pauvre. 

 ::ninja::  En vrai je comprend, autant je leur achète du saké autant j'ai pas encore osé passer le cap du riz. 




> Une fois j'ai vu Fabrice Eboué au théâtre de Béthune, donc non franchement niveau culture on a rien à envier à Paris c'est sûr.


Ah ouais... quand même... Y a du lourd.  :haha: 




> Vous avez acheté son premier PC à quel âge à votre enfant ? Fixe ou portable ? 
> Le mien a bientôt 9 ans, n'est pas plus que ça collé aux écrans (25 min pour le DA quotidien du soir, pas de téléphone) et je commence à me dire qu'il serait bon de l'introduire, parce que à son âge j'en avais déjà un  
> Y a pas mal de jeux que je voudrais lui faire découvrir, mais à part ça l'intérêt de la chose serait vachement limité. Tout comme il l'était à nos âges pour nous qui en avons eu. 
> Ou alors un vélo


15-16 ans aucun intérêt avant, on est plus dans les 90'.




> Salut les canards.
> Juste sur mon mur ya une espèce de boitier électrique qui arrête pas de se casser la margoulette.
> https://zupimages.net/up/22/27/kruu.jpg
> Qui dois je contacter  pour gérer le truc ?


Tu es pas prudent toi non ?  :nawak:

----------


## Bart

> 15-16 ans aucun intérêt avant, on est plus dans les 90'.


Je compte bien lui faire découvrir les LucasArts Doom et compagnie, ça me parait un peu trop tard 15/16 ans  :tired: 
Surtout quand les gosses reçoivent un laptop à l'école.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le laptop à l'école, une belle connerie de plus d'ailleurs.

Et arrêter de vouloir refourguer vos madeleines de Proust à vos gosses, vous les étouffer.

----------


## Awake

> Le laptop à l'école, une belle connerie de plus d'ailleurs.
> 
> Et arrêter de vouloir refourguer vos madeleines de Proust à vos gosses, vous les étouffer.


Franchement Augusto, j'ai scotché 2 bonnes minutes à observer ton message dans son ensemble. L'avatar, le sous-titre, la signature et le contenu.... quelle œuvre !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Merci c'est du boulot quand même.

----------


## Sapro

> Et *arrêter* de vouloir refourguer vos madeleines de Proust à vos gosses, vous les *étouffer*.


Peut-être que ça les aidera à avoir une meilleure orthographe/grammaire que toi  ::trollface::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Peut-être que ça les aidera à avoir une meilleure orthographe/grammaire que toi


Putain la fatigue et en plus tu me cites je peux pas changer ça discrétos. Enfoiré va !

----------


## fishinou

> Merci c'est du boulot quand même.


Là tu dois vraiment être sur les rotules !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais, j'ai passé 10 heures à dormir après ça !

----------


## Utharion

Je voudrais arrêter d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille.
J'habite à Rennes.

Il suffit juste d'acheter une carafe et des filtres en recharge ?
Certains se contente de laisser l'eau du robinet aérer pour que le chlore s'évapore (si j'ai bien compris). Est-ce pertinent ?
Ne faut-il pas ajouter des compléments que ne contient pas l'eau du robinet ?

J'ai lu des choses par ci par là, mais j'aimerais vos avis.  ::):

----------


## fishinou

> Je voudrais arrêter d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille.
> J'habite à Rennes.
> 
> Il suffit juste d'acheter une carafe et des filtres en recharge ?
> Certains se contente de laisser l'eau du robinet aérer pour que le chlore s'évapore (si j'ai bien compris). Est-ce pertinent ?
> Ne faut-il pas ajouter des compléments que ne contient pas l'eau du robinet ?
> 
> J'ai lu des choses par ci par là, mais j'aimerais vos avis.


Dans l'ordre :

Non.
Oui.
Non.

----------


## SilverPig

Tiens, enfin un sujet pas trop complexe dont je connais la réponse: La bouffe jap à la poubelle? Direct.


Mais bon, faudrait peut être que je m'y mette plus sérieusement vu que je suis végé/poisson depuis 2 ans. Peut être que je pourrai y découvrir certaines choses intéressantes.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Je voudrais arrêter d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille.
> J'habite à Rennes.
> 
> Il suffit juste d'acheter une carafe et des filtres en recharge ?
> Certains se contente de laisser l'eau du robinet aérer pour que le chlore s'évapore (si j'ai bien compris). Est-ce pertinent ?
> Ne faut-il pas ajouter des compléments que ne contient pas l'eau du robinet ?
> 
> J'ai lu des choses par ci par là, mais j'aimerais vos avis.


Le chlore s'évapore rapidement (c'est pour la même raison qu'on attend un peu avant de mettre de l'eau du robinet dans un aquarium, le chlore tuant les poissons).
Et l'eau du robinet est normalement 15 fois plus surveillée que l'eau en bouteille.

----------


## Jikob

> Je voudrais arrêter d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille.
> J'habite à Rennes.
> 
> Il suffit juste d'acheter une carafe et des filtres en recharge ?
> Certains se contente de laisser l'eau du robinet aérer pour que le chlore s'évapore (si j'ai bien compris). Est-ce pertinent ?
> Ne faut-il pas ajouter des compléments que ne contient pas l'eau du robinet ?
> 
> J'ai lu des choses par ci par là, mais j'aimerais vos avis.


On a eu la même démarche il y a 6 mois. On a acheté deux bouteilles en verre avec un bouchon genre bouteille de bière qu'on remplit au fur et à mesure.
On s'y fait très bien, le gout est identique et on n'est pas intoxiqué.  ::): 
Les Brita, c'est de la daube. Les filtres sont inutiles (l'eau du robinet est déjà très bonne sans ça) et si on les change pas très régulièrement, les merdes s'y accumulent et c'est pire que sans.
Et sii vraiment tu les changes comme prévu, ça coute cher.

Donc carafe ou bouteille en verre et c'est tout.

----------


## Praetor

Ouep, une simple carafe et c'est tout.

----------


## Yasha

> Pff. Sale pauvre. 
> 
>  En vrai je comprend, autant je leur achète du saké autant j'ai pas encore osé passer le cap du riz.


Presque 45 boules les 2 kg de koshihikari de Niigata alors que c'est 15 balles chez Satsuki, par exemple. J'y connais pas grand-chose mais y a pas comme un souci, là ?

----------


## Sapro

> Tiens, enfin un sujet pas trop complexe dont je connais la réponse: La bouffe jap à la poubelle? Direct.
> 
> 
> Mais bon, faudrait peut être que je m'y mette plus sérieusement vu que je suis végé/poisson depuis 2 ans. Peut être que je pourrai y découvrir certaines choses intéressantes.


Ouais donc non, tu ne connais pas la réponse...

----------


## tenshu

> Presque 45 boules les 2 kg de koshihikari de Niigata alors que c'est 15 balles chez Satsuki, par exemple. J'y connais pas grand-chose mais y a pas comme un souci, là ?


Un problème pas forcément, il y a pleins d'explications possibles : positionnement haut de gamme voire luxe, import spécifique, petite production, rareté/demande, ...

On est juste pas la cible, ils fournissent probablement des restaurants haut de gamme.

----------


## SilverPig

> Ouais donc non, tu ne connais pas la réponse...



Disons que jusqu'ici j'ai été extrêmement déçu, voir malade. Je rafolle pas du poisson pas cuit tousa tousa....donc, non, je n'y connais, rien, mais c'est pas comme ci j'vais pas essayé.

----------


## fishinou

> On a eu la même démarche il y a 6 mois. On a acheté deux bouteilles en verre avec un bouchon genre bouteille de bière qu'on remplit au fur et à mesure.
> On s'y fait très bien, le gout est identique et on n'est pas intoxiqué. 
> Les Brita, c'est de la daube. Les filtres sont inutiles (l'eau du robinet est déjà très bonne sans ça) et si on les change pas très régulièrement, les merdes s'y accumulent et c'est pire que sans.
> Et sii vraiment tu les changes comme prévu, ça coute cher.
> 
> Donc carafe ou bouteille en verre et c'est tout.


Lee tchii likes this !

----------


## Yasha

> Un problème pas forcément, il y a pleins d'explications possibles : positionnement haut de gamme voire luxe, import spécifique, petite production, rareté/demande, ...
> 
> On est juste pas la cible, ils fournissent probablement des restaurants haut de gamme.


C'est courant de vendre un produit (que tu trouves ailleurs, donc) trois fois son prix sous couvert d'un positionnement luxe ? (J'affirme pas que c'est le cas ici, mais le peu d'infos sur le site joue pas trop en sa faveur AMHA.) C'est pas une question réthorique, hein. Je peux le concevoir dans un contexte particulier (ex: hôtel de luxe où tu paieras un coca 15 euros) mais sur un site de vpc, c'est juste de l'arnaque à mes yeux.

edit: boh, je dis de la merde, j'avais pas vu l'onglet description sur la page du riz incriminé. Je laisse malgré tout ma bouse pour la postérité (et j'ai envie de goûter ce foutu riz, maintenant).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Je voudrais arrêter d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille.
> J'habite à Rennes.
> 
> Il suffit juste d'acheter une carafe et des filtres en recharge ?
> Certains se contente de laisser l'eau du robinet aérer pour que le chlore s'évapore (si j'ai bien compris). Est-ce pertinent ?
> Ne faut-il pas ajouter des compléments que ne contient pas l'eau du robinet ?
> 
> J'ai lu des choses par ci par là, mais j'aimerais vos avis.





> Dans l'ordre :
> 
> Non.
> Oui.
> Non.





> Le chlore s'évapore rapidement (c'est pour la même raison qu'on attend un peu avant de mettre de l'eau du robinet dans un aquarium, le chlore tuant les poissons).
> Et l'eau du robinet est normalement 15 fois plus surveillée que l'eau en bouteille.





> On a eu la même démarche il y a 6 mois. On a acheté deux bouteilles en verre avec un bouchon genre bouteille de bière qu'on remplit au fur et à mesure.
> On s'y fait très bien, le gout est identique et on n'est pas intoxiqué. 
> Les Brita, c'est de la daube. Les filtres sont inutiles (l'eau du robinet est déjà très bonne sans ça) et si on les change pas très régulièrement, les merdes s'y accumulent et c'est pire que sans.
> Et sii vraiment tu les changes comme prévu, ça coute cher.
> 
> Donc carafe ou bouteille en verre et c'est tout.


Franchement bravo, on voit clairement qu'on a des experts ici ! La différence principale pour ceux qui ont "peur" de l'eau du robinet c'est que, en cas de souci sanitaire... tu le sais parfois trop tard.  ::trollface::  Je conseille désormais d'installer une appli qui s'appelle "mon eau" et qui permet de suivre la qualité de l'eau partout en France il me semble mais aussi de trouver des points d'eau, des zones de baignades, etc. C'est pas encore foufou mais ça marche pas mal. Pour les contrôles qualités c'est préciser aussi et en l'occurrence ici c'est 21 contrôles les 6 derniers mois et du coup j'ai aussi vérifié celle où je vais en vacances dans 8 jours. 





> Tiens, enfin un sujet pas trop complexe dont je connais la réponse: La bouffe jap à la poubelle? Direct.
> 
> 
> Mais bon, faudrait peut être que je m'y mette plus sérieusement vu que je suis végé/poisson depuis 2 ans. Peut être que je pourrai y découvrir certaines choses intéressantes.


Si tu cherches tu vas forcément trouver. La cuisine japonaise c'est plein d'autres choses que les sushi, les karaage et les ramen. Et dans les temples bouddhistes par exemple, les repas sont, à ma connaissance, exclusivement végé. C'est très vaste et ça m'étonnerait que tu ne puisses pas y trouver ton bonheur. Bon ce n'est pas ma spécialité le végé donc je te conseillerai pas de bouquin mais on a des canards japonais ou mariés à des japonaises je crois donc ils devraient pouvoir te renseigner si ils passent ici.





> Presque 45 boules les 2 kg de koshihikari de Niigata alors que c'est 15 balles chez Satsuki, par exemple. J'y connais pas grand-chose mais y a pas comme un souci, là ?





> C'est courant de vendre un produit (que tu trouves ailleurs, donc) trois fois son prix sous couvert d'un positionnement luxe ? (J'affirme pas que c'est le cas ici, mais le peu d'infos sur le site joue pas trop en sa faveur AMHA.) C'est pas une question réthorique, hein. Je peux le concevoir dans un contexte particulier (ex: hôtel de luxe où tu paieras un coca 15 euros) mais sur un site de vpc, c'est juste de l'arnaque à mes yeux.
> 
> edit: boh, je dis de la merde, j'avais pas vu l'onglet description sur la page du riz incriminé. Je laisse malgré tout ma bouse pour la postérité (et j'ai envie de goûter ce foutu riz, maintenant).


Ahah, j'ai failli sortir le lance-flammes, mais c'est bon tu as trouvé tout seul. Et moi aussi j'ai envie de goûter la différence entre ce riz et mon habituel.

----------


## Eloso

> Le chlore s'évapore rapidement (c'est pour la même raison qu'on attend un peu avant de mettre de l'eau du robinet dans un aquarium, le chlore tuant les poissons).
> Et l'eau du robinet est *normalement* 15 fois plus surveillée que l'eau en bouteille.


Oui. En gros, tu achètes de l'eau minérale/de source en bouteille, alors que la société qui assure l'alimentation eu eau du robinet doit délivré une eau potable. Qui a des seuils de surveillance à respecter bien plus drastique que les eaux en bouteilles.

Et on en revient à l'ironie de la chose selon moi: quand l'eau n'est pas considéré "potable", la société en question doit limiter la distribution, alerter sur la non-consommation et fournir les abonnés des communes concernés avec de l'eau en bouteille. Qui serait considéré comme non-potable si elle sortait du réseau exploité par la société  :ouaiouai:

----------


## Sapro

> ...


Il continue avec ses debriefs journaliers  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Oui. En gros, tu achètes de l'eau minérale/de source en bouteille, alors que la société qui assure l'alimentation eu eau du robinet doit délivré une eau potable. Qui a des seuils de surveillance à respecter bien plus drastique que les eaux en bouteilles.
> 
> Et on en revient à l'ironie de la chose selon moi: quand l'eau n'est pas considéré "potable", la société en question doit limiter la distribution, alerter sur la non-consommation et fournir les abonnés des communes concernés avec de l'eau en bouteille. Qui serait considéré comme non-potable si elle sortait du réseau exploité par la société


Et puis il y a le prix. Si les gens réfléchissent un minimum... Disons que tu paies ton eau 5 € le m3 (assainissement compris mais je prends un cas que je connais) eh bien ça fait le litre à 0,005 cents. Alors bon pour ce prix tu peux acheter une belle carafe pour la remplir.  ::P: 




> Il continue avec ses debriefs journaliers


Que nenni, ce n'est que le hasard du calendrier M. Pro. Sah quel plaisir.

----------


## Enyss

> Oui. En gros, tu achètes de l'eau minérale/de source en bouteille, alors que la société qui assure l'alimentation eu eau du robinet doit délivré une eau potable. Qui a des seuils de surveillance à respecter bien plus drastique que les eaux en bouteilles.
> 
> Et on en revient à l'ironie de la chose selon moi: quand l'eau n'est pas considéré "potable", la société en question doit limiter la distribution, alerter sur la non-consommation et fournir les abonnés des communes concernés avec de l'eau en bouteille. Qui serait considéré comme non-potable si elle sortait du réseau exploité par la société


Tu as un exemple ou ça a été effectivement été le cas en France? Je veux dire, hormis les quelques eaux minérales qui sont trop chargées en minéraux pour être considérés comme potables.

----------


## Utharion

Bon ben merci à tous pour vos réponses.
Il ne nous reste plus qu'à acheter lesdites bouteilles!  ::): 

Edit : combien de tout l'évaporation pour une bouteille de 1 litre avec petit goulot ?

----------


## deathdigger

> Tu as un exemple ou ça a été effectivement été le cas en France? Je veux dire, hormis les quelques eaux minérales qui sont trop chargées en minéraux pour être considérés comme potables.


C'est arrivé chez ma darone.
Détection potentielle de légionellose ou je ne sais pas quoi dans sa ville, elle a été tenue au courant dans les médias locaux 2-3 jours après la détection du problème (qui a duré une bonne semaine). Ce qui est cocasse, c'est qu'elle habite juste en face d'un organisme qui est censé gérer ce genre de cas, organisme où elle a bossé toute sa vie jusqu'à la retraite  ::P: 
Après, ça va dépendre de ton fournisseur d'eau. Avec Veolia, s'il y'a coupure ou autres, on reçoit un texto.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je crois que Enyss voulait plutôt un cas où les eaux minérales étaient parfois de mauvaise qualité.

Il me semble avoir vu passer un reportage en ce sens il y a quelques mois.

----------


## Eloso

> Tu as un exemple ou ça a été effectivement été le cas en France? Je veux dire, hormis les quelques eaux minérales qui sont trop chargées en minéraux pour être considérés comme potables.


Quand je dis de "mauvaise qualité", c'est par rapport à la norme qui est appliqué pour l'eau "potable".
_Edit:_ ok, je m'aperçois après écriture que c'est pas clair. Une eau de source vient la majorité du temps d'un forage ou d'une source affleurante qui doit être protégé de la pollution et ne doit pas subir de traitement. Donc quasi-tout le temps d'un forage. L'eau du robinet vient.... d'un forage ou d'une source affleurante qui aura  des périmètres de protection contre la pollution, et elle subira un traitement pour traiter les éventuels résidus et ou composants dangereux pour la santé, ainsi que pour bien vivre le trajet dans les loooooongues (et souvent percées ) canalisations qui l'amèneront jusqu'au consommateur. Donc une eau de source en bouteille c'est souvent la version premium et avec marque de l'eau du robinet. Si on commence à regarder la dégradation du plastique des bouteilles la contenant, niveau santé, c'est pas forcément l'idéal (les grosses bouteilles de 5l d'eau de source est un concept qui fait hurler pas mal de gens bossant dans le milieu). En revanche, elle aura toujours un goût égal, et pas d'arrière goût de chlore.

Fun-fact quand au chlore: c'est à cause/grâce à Vigipirate que c'est parfois un peu chargé!
En effet pour parer à toute attaque concernant la distribution d'eau potable, pour que le niveau de chlore dans l'eau du robinet la rende non potable, il faudrait que ce soit des doses dangereuses pour ta santé. Donc après, suivant la taille du contrat qui te dessert en eau potable, tu auras des systèmes de chloration plus ou moins précis/efficace/surveillé. Ce qui peut parfois entraîné une eau assez chloré pour que tu ressentes le goût.

Allez, dernier fait peu connu: quand tu fais un prélèvement d'eau du robinet, tu ne prends jamais celle qui sort immédiatement à l'ouverture. Tu fais couler pendant 1 min, ensuite tu prélèves (donc si tu veux vraiment l'eau la plus saine possible, il faudrait faire couler un peu ton robinet avant de remplir ta carafe)

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Allez, dernier fait peu connu: quand tu fais un prélèvement d'eau du robinet, tu ne prends jamais celle qui sort immédiatement à l'ouverture. Tu fais couler pendant 1 min, ensuite tu prélèves (donc si tu veux vraiment l'eau la plus saine possible, il faudrait faire couler un peu ton robinet avant de remplir ta carafe)


Ouais enfin ça ça date des vieilles installations et si jamais l'eau n'a pas coulé récemment. En réalité, au quotidien, ça n'a pas d'impact.

----------


## Eloso

> Ouais enfin ça ça date des vieilles installations et si jamais l'eau n'a pas coulé récemment. En réalité, au quotidien, ça n'a pas d'impact.


Tu serais surpris par l'âge moyen des réseaux d'adduction d'eau potable  ::trollface::

----------


## Nazedaq

> Bon ben merci à tous pour vos réponses.
> Il ne nous reste plus qu'à acheter lesdites bouteilles! 
> 
> Edit : combien de tout l'évaporation pour une bouteille de 1 litre avec petit goulot ?


Une demi-heure environ.
En gros ça va de quelques minutes pour un verre d'eau à 24 heures pour un aquarium pour te donner une idée.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu serais surpris par l'âge moyen des réseaux d'adduction d'eau potable


Non je ne serai pas surpris  ::rolleyes::  mais l'eau stagnante c'est pas l'eau qui reste dans les derniers mètres. Une installation utilisée au quotidien c'est pas la peine de faire couler l'eau pour faire passer d'éventuelles micro-suspensions.  ::):  Sinon après on va parler des installations plombs, de l'âge moyen des parcs compteurs, des régies qui font pas le boulot de maintenance et de renouvellement... Et on va finir par dire du bien de Véolia et ça je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée.  ::XD::

----------


## Eloso

> ... Et on va finir par dire du bien de Véolia et ça je ne crois pas que ce soit une bonne idée.


J'ai une ligne dans mon contrat qui me l'interdit  ::siffle::

----------


## fishinou

> Une demi-heure environ.
> En gros ça va de quelques minutes pour un verre d'eau à 24 heures pour un aquarium pour te donner une idée.


Juste pour être sûr, on est d'accord qu'on parle de l'évaporation du chlore est pas de l'eau ?

 ::P:

----------


## Nazedaq

Loule...pour évaporer naturellement une bouteille d'eau va falloir attendre des mois  ::P:

----------


## Utharion

Ah oui !
30 mn pour le clore de ma bouteille de 1L ? C'est du rapide ! Merci !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> J'ai une ligne dans mon contrat qui me l'interdit


Oui, je dois en avoir une équivalente.  ::ninja:: 




> Loule...pour évaporer naturellement une bouteille d'eau va falloir attendre des mois


Bof avec les projections du GIEC ça sera bientôt possible en quelques heures.  ::ninja:: 

Bref, préparez vos gosses (en regardant le dessin animé le Lorax par exemple), la guerre de l'eau arrive bien plus vite qu'on l'imaginait et les sociétés privées vont bien vous la vendre vous inquiétez pas.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Bof avec les projections du GIEC ça sera bientôt possible en quelques heures.


 ::XD::

----------


## Nilsou

Pas tout à fait vrai. Le monde sera chaud ET très humide. Ce qui empêchera l'évaporation naturelle (rappel : dans un environnement à saturation d’humidité, il n'y a plus vraiment d'évaporation naturelle). Et c'est d'ailleurs le plus gros problème pour la santé humaine (l'évaporation naturelle de la sueur est ce qui permet au corps de se refroidir quand il fait chaud. Si on est trop humide on meurt de chaud très vite.
En bref : Dans les prédictions du GIEC : les bouteilles d'eau ne s'évaporent plus du tout, et c'est bien le problème principal. 

Ceci étant dit, une bouteille en été n'a actuellement pas besoin de mois pour s'évaporer, ça se compte plutôt en jours/heures ^^.

----------


## Nazedaq

Pour l'instant on plafonne à 40% d'humidité en plein cagnard, donc ça va on a encore quelques siècles de marge avant le climat tropical. C'est même carrément la tendance inverse, mais c'est normal, c'est mécanique.
Où as-tu lu des trucs pareils ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ceci étant dit, une bouteille en été n'a actuellement pas besoin de mois pour s'évaporer, ça se compte plutôt en jours/heures ^^.


Pardon ????
Si chez toi une bouteille s'évapore en quelques heures faut fuir, vite....t'es dans le four.

----------


## Nilsou

Ben, dans tout les rapports du GIEC.  ::rolleyes:: 
On a en parlé 20 fois environs sur le topic de l'environnement, c'est un sujet régulièrement abordé à la télévision, à la radio, à l'assemblée, au sénat etc.

Donc je te retournes la question, comment as-tu pu ne pas en entendre parler ?  ::ninja:: 

Je vais pas résumer des paaaaaaages complètes de sources, commentaires et cartes prédictives du topic de l'environnement. Mais en gros plus la chaleur augmente, plus l'évaporation des océans aussi, plus l'humidité augmente un peu partout, en atteignant des seuils critiques humidité+chaleur pour la vie humaine (et globalement la vie de tout les mammifères). En commençant évidemment par là ou c'est déjà humide (Asie, Afrique, Amérique du sud et tuti quanti), puis en remontant doucement.

L'échelle temporelle c'est plus 50 ans environs que « des siècles ». De mémoire chez nous dans certaines régions côtières que ça va commencer, avec, toujours de mémoire, quelques jours par ans « mortel » dans quelques décennies.

Quelques sources pour commencer à creuse pour ceux, qui découvrent le sujet :


Spoiler Alert! 



https://www.nature.com/articles/nclimate3322
https://www.ouest-france.fr/ledition...0-cf71bdac0569
https://www.researchgate.net/publica...of_deadly_heat
https://global-climat.com/2018/01/09...par-lhumidite/
https://www.cnews.fr/monde/2021-07-2...s-inhabitables
https://www.futura-sciences.com/plan...ci-2100-87739/




Après ce ne sont que des simulations, régulièrement mises à jour etc. le constat peut changer (souvent en pire ceci dit  ::P:  )

----------


## Tremex

L'avis d'un expert :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XItd_13Y6Zg

 ::trollface::

----------


## Nazedaq

> Ben, dans tout les rapports du GIEC. 
> On a en parlé 20 fois environs sur le topic de l'environnement, c'est un sujet régulièrement abordé à la télévision, à la radio, à l'assemblée, au sénat etc.
> 
> Donc je te retournes la question, comment as-tu pu ne pas en entendre parler ? 
> 
> Je vais pas résumer des paaaaaaages complètes de sources, commentaires et cartes prédictives du topic de l'environnement. Mais en gros plus la chaleur augmente, plus l'évaporation des océans aussi, plus l'humidité augmente un peu partout, en atteignant des seuils critiques humidité+chaleur pour la vie humaine (et globalement la vie de tout les mammifères). En commençant évidemment par là ou c'est déjà humide (Asie, Afrique, Amérique du sud et tuti quanti), puis en remontant doucement.
> 
> L'échelle temporelle c'est plus 50 ans environs que « des siècles ». De mémoire chez nous c'est évidemment dans le sud que ça va commencer, avec, toujours de mémoire, quelques jours par ans « mortel » dans quelques décennies.


En tous cas pour le moment on installe et on vend bien plus d'humidificateurs que l'inverse...les industries concernées par une maîtrise de l'hygrométrie luttent contre l'air sec (bien plus qu'avant).
La situation actuelle est exactement opposée à ta théorie (ou celle du GIEC donc). A un moment va quand même falloir chercher la frontière entre science et voyance ou simplement éviter d'affirmer des trucs qui "devraient" se vérifier dans 50 ans quand on parle d'une bouteille d'eau en 2022.
Pour le moment ce n'est pas la tendance, du tout.

----------


## Nilsou

Je vois qu'on en est toujours au négationnisme de base sur le changement climatique. Avec les classiques arguments confondant météo et climat, événements à l'échelle planétaire sur 50 ans et événements local à un instant t. Mépris des scientifiques du domaine etc.
Ne change rien.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Nazedaq

> Je vois qu'on en est toujours au négationnisme de base sur le changement climatique. Avec les classiques arguments confondant météo et climat, événements à l'échelle planétaire sur 50 ans et événements local à un instant t. 
> Ne change rien.


Ou alors tu n'y connais strictement rien et tu veux t'en sortir en mettant une étiquette à l'autre quand ça t'échappe.
Négationnisme...mais quelle bêtise sans fond.

----------


## Nilsou

Bah à partir du moment ou je te parles d'un phénomène planétaire prévu sur 50 ans et même actuel dans certaines régions qui est une énorme augmentation d'humidité due au réchauffement. Qui va poser de gros problèmes pour la vie humaine dans de nombreuses régions. Un problème en plus parfaitement documenté, qui a fait couler des pages et des pages d'articles scientifiques dans les meilleurs journaux du monde, a donné des débats à l'assemblée nationale, au sénat etc. (et même sur notre merveilleux forum CPC).

Et que tu viens me répondre à une échelle ultra-locale à base de vente d'hygromètre dans une zone à un instant t par un argument climato-sceptique tellement classique que ça pourrait être inscrit en lettre de feu dans un petit dictionnaire du climato-sceptisme (_« A un moment va quand même falloir chercher la frontière entre science et voyance »_), ben ... difficile de ne pas y voir un certain déni de réalité. Enfin bon.

----------


## Nazedaq

Retourne sur le topic du réchauffement climatique, ici on parlait juste d'une bouteille d'eau et ne parle pas scepticisme et autres conneries sans queue ni tête.

----------


## Sapro

Ah mais oui c'est les vacances, plus besoin d'attendre le vendredi  :Bave:

----------


## Sharn

> Ou alors tu n'y connais strictement rien et tu veux t'en sortir en mettant une étiquette à l'autre quand ça t'échappe.
> Négationnisme...mais quelle bêtise sans fond.


Je te présente Nilsou. Toujours à aller contre l'avis majoritaire et/ou scientifique.  :;):

----------


## Nilsou

> Retourne sur le topic du réchauffement climatique, ici on parlait juste d'une bouteille d'eau et ne parle pas scepticisme et autres conneries sans queue ni tête.


Pas moi qui ai commencé, page précédente Augusto Giovanni parlait du futur de la dites bouteille d'eau dans le futur du GIEC. En illustrant son propos ainsi pour dire que ce sera une évaporation rapide.
J'ai juste répondu que c'était une méconnaissance des détails des rapports du GIEC, qui prédisent de gros problèmes d'évaporation due à une humidité qui explosera dans de nombreuses zones.
Si le futur de la bouteille d'eau dans 50 ans ne t'intéressait pas, ce qui est parfaitement concevable, suffisait de ne pas rebondir.

Il faut noter que ce dédain est bien triste pour cette pauvre bouteille d'eau, qui espérait qu'on s’intéresse un peu à elle.  ::cry::  . Mais c'est ton droit le plus strict d'être méchant.  :Indeed:

----------


## Sapro

Non mais arrêtez de suite.
On sait tous que c'est toujours Augusto qui vient foutre la merde.
Ne tombez pas dans son piège. C'te troll.

----------


## Petit Patapon

En l'occurrence, c'est plutôt Nilsou qui a raison. Les régions où il fait déjà très chaud ne deviennent pas inhabitables parce qu'il y fait encore plus chaud, mais parce qu'il y fait plus humide.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Pas tout à fait vrai.


Dire que c'était juste une boutade... It's escalated quickly !




> Non mais arrêtez de suite.
> On sait tous que c'est toujours Augusto qui vient foutre la merde.
> Ne tombez pas dans son piège. C'te troll.


Alors quoi on peut plus parler de la fin du monde (qui sera du fait que vous ne fassiez pas pipi sous la douche) sans que ça mette le dawa ? On se croirait sur Twitter merde.  ::XD::

----------


## Sapro

Euhh tu veux vraiment qu'on parle de Twitter ? 
J'ai été obligé de me désabonner de toi  ::trollface::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Tu es trop gentil pour ce réseau social.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour l'instant on plafonne à 40% d'humidité en plein cagnard, donc ça va on a encore quelques siècles de marge avant le climat tropical. C'est même carrément la tendance inverse, mais c'est normal, c'est mécanique.
> Où as-tu lu des trucs pareils ?


Non, on n'a pas quelques siècles. Par contre, vous ne vous comprenez pas parce que vous parlez pas de la même chose.

Nazedaq et les gens avant parlent de la bouteille d'eau en Europe - oui on a un bon paquet de décades, peut-être quelques siècles en effet.

Nilsou parle des rapports du GIEC et de ce qui se passe sur la planète (qui devrait à ce stade faire partie d'un socle commun de connaissance, vraiment). En l'occurence, les régions équatoriales & tropicales vont devenir littéralement invivable à cause de la combinaison température+humidité. Si toutes ces régions deviennent littéralement invivable, c'est à dire qu'être dehors sans clim te tue, je me demande bien ce qui va se passer à nos frontières et dans nos outre-mers.  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Sharn

Ils feront comme aux États-Unis dans les États désertiques.  ::ninja::  Full voiture et climatisation.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Par contre, vous ne vous comprenez pas parce que vous parlez pas de la même chose.
> 
> Nazedaq et les gens avant parlent de la bouteille d'eau en Europe - oui on a un bon paquet de décades, peut-être quelques siècles en effet.
> 
> Nilsou parle des rapports du GIEC


Voilà merci, il n'y a donc aucun rapport entre une bouteille d'eau que l'on pose une demi-heure pour évacuer le chlore et le rapport du GIEC. Aucun.
Le GIEC c'est autre chose, personne n'a contesté quoi que ce soit, c'est juste pas le débat ici, c'est tout.

----------


## Elma

Salut les canards.
Dans notre nouvelles maison en rénovation, on a un acces dans le jardin par un portail en PVC, mais dans la rue y'a une place de parking juste devant. Et souvent ça nous emmerde d'attendre que la personne parte ou de rester coincer. Je comprend pas pourquoi ils ont fait une place ici et à la mairie ma nana à eu comme réponse ( c'est évasif parce que c'est ma nana qui m'a raconté vite fais) que la place etait publique et que c'etais du bon sens de pas se garer devant et qu'on avait qu'a, en gros, faire la police gentiment en demandant aux gens de bouger. 
J'ai mis un vieux panneau interdit de stationner qui trainait dans l'atelier de l'ancien proprio, sur mon portail, mais ma nana dit que c'est interdit. 

Du coup j'ai laissé mais je me demande, c'est pas un peu con d'avoir une place juste en face d'un portail bien visible ? J'ai d'autre recours à part me facher direct avec la mairie d'un petit bled de à peine 1K habitants?

----------


## OMar92

Laisse ta poubelle dessus, c'est pas imparable, mais ça limitera peut-être les risques.

----------


## ExPanda

Un petit coup de bombe de peinture noire sur le marquage de la place ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Primopuelle

> J'ai mis un vieux panneau interdit de stationner qui trainait dans l'atelier de l'ancien proprio, sur mon portail, mais ma nana dit que c'est interdit.


Il ne me semble pas que ce soit interdit, simplement ça n'a pas de valeur, il faut une décision du Maire via un arrêté. Pour autant, il est de toute façon interdit de se garer devant une allée de garage, qu'une place soit matérialisée devant ou non.
Tu devrais peut-être faire une demande formelle auprès du maire en exposant ton problème et en demandant au moins un marquage au sol.

----------


## Goji

Une connerie pareille (une place de parking matérialisée devant un portail d'habitation), il faut la prendre en photo pour la postérité.

----------


## fishinou

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable pour la forme :

Est-ce qu'on est sûr que le dit portail est en règle et/ou qu'il n'est pas postérieur à la dite place de parking ? Parce que la tournure "on a un accès dans le jardin par un portail en PVC" me laisse penser que ce n'est pas le seul accès à la maison, et peut être même pas l'accès principal. Imaginons que l'ancien proprio ai fait cet accès en plus parce que ça l'arrangeait alors que la place de parking était déjà là ...

Donc je demande plus de détail !

----------


## perverpepere

Voilà, parceque du coté de chez mes parents t'as un mec qui a gentillement construit un garage sans autorisation, avec accès à la rue par des places de parkings matérialisé au sol.
Et après il a demandé à ce que les places soient supprimées.

----------


## fishinou

Ben j'espère qu'il a pris une carotte ^^

----------


## Bah

Je pense que serait un peu long pour faire un garage.

----------


## perverpepere

> Ben j'espère qu'il a pris une carotte ^^


C'est le beau frere du maire.  ::siffle::

----------


## fishinou

Ah ben forcément ... Donc les places de parking ont sautées ^^

On a les élus qu'on mérite il paraît  ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

Pour répondre à vos questions, il y a bien à un tres vieux garage dans la maison mais il ne donne pas sur la meme rue, est à l'autre bout du terrain, et n'est même pas utilisable comme vrai garage car trop petit pour les voitures modernes. 
Le portail amène à l'allée principale et la maison est attenante au portail. Il n'a pas l'air si vieux que ça mais quand meme. La voirie aussi à l'air plutôt récente. 

Je vois que la lettre au maire. 

Ce qui m’énerve le plus c'est que en face de chez moi y'a 2 parking municipale gratuit d'une bonne vingtaine de places chacun.

----------


## perverpepere

> La voirie aussi à l'air plutôt récente.


Y'a un bateau au niveau de ton portail ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Laisse ta poubelle dessus, c'est pas imparable, mais ça limitera peut-être les risques.


Hé ho tout de suite dans les préjugés faciles, c'est pas parcequ'il a un avatar de keupon qu'il roule forcément dans une poubelle !  :Tap:

----------


## ExPanda

> Y'a un bateau au niveau de ton portail ?


Non, une voiture. Suis un peu.

----------


## fishinou

> Pour répondre à vos questions, il y a bien à un tres vieux garage dans la maison mais il ne donne pas sur la meme rue, est à l'autre bout du terrain, et n'est même pas utilisable comme vrai garage car trop petit pour les voitures modernes.


Du haut de ma haute expérience CPC, ceci ne me semble pas une excuse valable :-/

Vous avez déjà acheté à priori. Ce point n'a pas été discuté avec le vendeur ? Agence ? Notaire ? Le notaire aura peut être plus d'info (ou toi peut être dans toute la paperasse de vente).

Sinon y'a pas une sorte de service de l'urbanisme dans ton bled ?

----------


## tenshu

Comme quelqu'un l'a dit avant moi, ne lance pas les formalités auprès de la mairie si tu n'es pas certain que ta sortie de propriété est bien en règle. Sinon tu peux prendre un petit retour de bâton inatendu de type : nope et démonté moi ce portail au passage et rapido.

Contacte ton ou ta notaire, tu auras la réponse rapidement. *




(* Offre soumise à conditions)

----------


## Ze Venerable

Salut !

Question vol/fraude carte bancaire.
Heureusement rien n'est arrivé encore, mais je dois choisir lors de ma demande de CB à ma banque si je veux ou non une assurance contre les fraudes.
Ma banque me dit qu'en cas de fraude, les remboursements sont plafonnés à 500 euros.

Or ce site indique que légalement dans cette situation on est remboursé en intégralité (moyennant éventuellement une franchise de 50 euros).

J'ai mal lu un truc, ou bien cette assurance que me propose la banque est superflue ?

----------


## Elma

Ok merci pour vos réponses je vais d'abord contacter le notaire. Effectivement c'est un petit bled et la mairie est à 10 metres, ça serais con de se brouiller tout de suite. 
Par contre si le notaire me donne une date antérieur à la voirie je fais une lettre au maire. D'ailleurs je vais tout de suite aller voir sur google street view depuis quand la place et là et le portail si y'a des images antérieurs. 

C'est pas un keupon, c'est un amér-indien Iroquois. Mais effectivement les keupons ont repris la crête  ::P: .



Bon on va voir demain avec le notaire, mais j'ai la preuve par google street view que le portail est existant avant 2009 et avant les travaux de voiries et qu'a l'époque il n'y avait pas de place mise juste devant mais bien un creux dans la place. Elle a été rajouté quand ils ont refais toute la rue.

----------


## Melc

> Salut !
> 
> Question vol/fraude carte bancaire.
> Heureusement rien n'est arrivé encore, mais je dois choisir lors de ma demande de CB à ma banque si je veux ou non une assurance contre les fraudes.
> Ma banque me dit qu'en cas de fraude, les remboursements sont plafonnés à 500 euros.
> 
> Or ce site indique que légalement dans cette situation on est remboursé en intégralité (moyennant éventuellement une franchise de 50 euros).
> 
> J'ai mal lu un truc, ou bien cette assurance que me propose la banque est superflue ?


Vu comment tu présentes, l'assurance de la banque te sera inutile. Surtout que ton site, étatique, écrit bien : "Aucune assurance spécifique n’est nécessaire pour bénéficier de cette disposition légale."
Ce type de produits, c'est des assurances qui vont couvrir plus que de la simple fraude, avec des compléments type "On vous rembourse le portefeuille qui vous a été volé avec la carte", donc ça passe auprès du régulateur. Après, la présentation, c'est du marketing "classique" à dire que l'on te vend un truc qui est une obligation légale, type garantie 2 ans sur une machine à laver.

----------


## Ze Venerable

Merci !

----------


## SuperLowl

Salut,

question achat sur internet : Ubaldi, c'est plutôt un site de confiance ou c'est une merde à fuir ?
Je compare les prix sur de l'électroménager et chez les vendeurs connus (But, Conforama, etc.), c'est juste la foire aux vendeurs partenaires. Et je refuse absolument de passer par eux, trop de mauvais retours.
Par contre, je regarde Ubaldi et ils ont un stock pas mal, des prix tout à fait corrects et je n'ai pas vu spécialement d'alerte sur eux.

Un avis ?

----------


## Getz

J'ai déjà passé plusieurs commandes chez eux, dont du gros électroménager et je n'ai jamais eu aucun souci. Par contre, c'était il y a déjà un moment, donc je ne sais pas si cela a changé ou non.

----------


## tenshu

Idem, ça date d'il y a un paquet d'années mais toujours impeccable. Je pense que tu peux considérer ce revendeur comme fiable.

----------


## bec

Ubaldi vends principalement des appareils normalement destinés au marché de l'Europe de l'est et n'achète pas via le réseau classique des marques. 
Sinon pas eut de mauvais retours, ils limitaient cependant la garantie à 1 an à une époque.
Après moi je conseille toujours d'aller voir ton magasin au coin de la rue, il y a souvent un vrai dépanneur et il te livrera et installera ton électroménager gratuitement si c'est pas un margoulin !

----------


## OMar92

Pareil que les autres Canards : j'ai acheté une télé chez Ubaldi (par correspondance), mais ça date (2015), j'ai eu un problème avec (le cadre en plastique était mal monté), ils sont venus la rechercher pour échange.
La nouvelle télé avait également un problème (un câble(?) visible derrière les leds), ils m'ont dit de le renvoyer à mes frais ce coup-ci, frais qui seraient remboursés si la panne était avérée, et comme c'était le cas, j'ai reçu une nouvelle télé (sans soucis ce coup-ci, d'ailleurs je l'ai toujours) et les frais m'ont bien été remboursés.

----------


## fishinou

> Salut,
> 
> question achat sur internet : Ubaldi, c'est plutôt un site de confiance ou c'est une merde à fuir ?
> Je compare les prix sur de l'électroménager et chez les vendeurs connus (But, Conforama, etc.), c'est juste la foire aux vendeurs partenaires. Et je refuse absolument de passer par eux, trop de mauvais retours.
> Par contre, je regarde Ubaldi et ils ont un stock pas mal, des prix tout à fait corrects et je n'ai pas vu spécialement d'alerte sur eux.
> 
> Un avis ?


Il me semble qu'on en a déjà discuté sur je sais plus quel topic  ::P: 

J'ai pris tout mon électro chez Ubaldi, et 2-3 potes aussi. 0 soucis. Livraison avec RDV, et même les trucs que j'ai commandé "out of stock" on été livrés dans les délais annoncés.

Donc tu peux y aller sans problème, sauf a vouloir faire bosser un indépendant comme dit par BEC, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne niveau prix et choix.

----------


## Clad

> Salut,
> 
> question achat sur internet : Ubaldi, c'est plutôt un site de confiance ou c'est une merde à fuir ?


Tiens je savais pas qu'ils faisaient de la vente en ligne. C'est une grosse chaine de magasins physiques sur la côte provençale, c'est vieux et c'est serieux, mais c'est du chinoisium.

Dans les années 90, ils cassaient les prix sur les PC (générations K6, Pentium MMX...) ça faisait un carton: ils ont lancé la mode des PC à 4000F à eux tout seul, et du même coup tué le concept de magasin d'ordinateur d'occasion. (oui à l'époque les assembleurs vendaient des composants et PC d'occasion, quand on mettait à jour il y avait des offres de reprise et tout comme les voitures)

----------


## Getz

> Tiens je savais pas qu'ils faisaient de la vente en ligne. C'est une grosse chaine de magasins physiques sur la côte provençale, c'est vieux et c'est serieux, mais c'est du chinoisium.
> 
> Dans les années 90, ils cassaient les prix sur les PC (générations K6, Pentium MMX...) ça faisait un carton: ils ont lancé la mode des PC à 4000F à eux tout seul, et du même coup tué le concept de magasin d'ordinateur d'occasion. (oui à l'époque les assembleurs vendaient des composants et PC d'occasion, quand on mettait à jour il y avait des offres de reprise et tout comme les voitures)


Du chinoisium ? Pas du tout, ils ont des marques connues et de toutes origines en stock, d'ailleurs mis en avant sur la page d'accueil:

----------


## OMar92

> Du chinoisium ? Pas du tout, ils ont des marques connues et de toutes origines en stock, d'ailleurs mis en avant sur la page d'accueil:
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/yQfdhwC/2022-07-17-...ccfbf6c39f.jpg


D'ailleurs la télé que j'ai achetée est une Sony.

----------


## Praetor

> D'ailleurs la télé que j'ai achetée est une Sony contrefaite.


 ::trollface:: 

Nan c'est une blague hein, je ne connais pas ce site  ::P:

----------


## OMar92

> Nan c'est une blague hein, je ne connais pas ce site


Sony?  ::huh:: 
C'est pourtant connu.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je suis actuellement dans un camping avec wifi disponible avec connexion par code 

Avec mon téléphone Android, j'ai repéré le signal, quand je me suis connecté dessus la page du camping s'est ouverte pour que je rentre le code, je l'ai fait, tout va bien 

Avec ma tablette Android également (pas très récente), je repère le signal, me connecte dessus, la tablette affiche "connecté", mais n'essaye d'accéder à la page d'authentification, je ne peux pas me connecter au net, et l'icône du wifi est présent avec un point d'interrogation 

Comment puis je forcer la tablette à aller sur la page d'authentification ?
J'ai tenté d'oublier le signal wifi puis de m'y reconnecter ça a fait queud.

----------


## LeLiquid

copier l'URL ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne la connais pas.

----------


## Seymos

1.1.1.1 ?

----------


## LeLiquid

> Je ne la connait pas.


Regarde l'URL sur ton tel.  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il ne me demande plus rien sur le tel même en oubliant et remettant le signal wifi concerné.

----------


## LeLiquid

Historique ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

OK j'ai réussi sur la tablette en rentrant le mot clef "portail" dans la barre d'adresse.

Ma fille est maintenant devant Tintin, une soirée tranquille s'annonce.

----------


## SuperLowl

Merci à tous pour vos réponses. Donc Ubaldi rentre dans la course.




> Après moi je conseille toujours d'aller voir ton magasin au coin de la rue, il y a souvent un vrai dépanneur et il te livrera et installera ton électroménager gratuitement si c'est pas un margoulin !


C'est une possibilité que j'ai envisagé. Le problème, c'est la foire aux références. Chez une même marque, tu peux avoir un modèle de bonne qualité (silencieux, avec une bonne ergonomie, efficace) et un modèle qui y ressemble mais qui fait tout un peu plus mal. Donc dans mes recherches, je m'appuie sur quelques tests (UFC Que Choisir et LesNumériques, si vous en avez d'autres...). Et je cherche donc les références que eux recommandent.
C'est chiant parce que 9 fois sur 10 le produit n'est dispo que sur un marketplace. Mais souvent, il est dispo chez Ubaldi.

Ajoute à ça que dans mon entourage, personne n'est capable de me recommander un revendeur local justement. Donc le risque de tomber sur un margoulin comme tu dis, je le trouve trop élevé. Mais je peux regarder effectivement, et je le ferais.  :;):

----------


## fishinou

Je sais pas ou poster alors je mets ça ici, c'est une question après tout  ::P: 

Est-ce qu'il y a des canards ou des cannetons qui mangent des Pitchs et qui n'utilisent pas les codes du jeu "Pitch génération" ? Si oui et que vous voulez bien me les mettre par MP, mes enfants vous remercient  :;):

----------


## Nazedaq

Trafic de codes Pitch, ton compte est bon.

----------


## fishinou

C'est pour les enfants monsieur l'agent !

----------


## Bah

C'est contre les règles d'utilisation que tu signes automatiquement en mangeant des pitch (elles sont clairement indiquées juste après les ingrédients). T'es tellement dans la merde !!!

----------


## Nazedaq

Ça me dégoûte.

----------


## Clad

> Du chinoisium ? Pas du tout, ils ont des marques connues et de toutes origines en stock, d'ailleurs mis en avant sur la page d'accueil:
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/yQfdhwC/2022-07-17-...ccfbf6c39f.jpg


Ils sont peut être monté en gamme j'en sais rien, mais le fait de proposer des marques connus en soi c'est pas la garantie que ce soit pas fabriqué en véritable saloprite de merdyle.

Les grosses marque ont souvent à la fois des gammes moins cher peu fiable et des gammes avec de la qualité. Par exemple je continue d'acheter des Thinkpad malgré le rachat par Lenovo, mais je prend bien soin de ne prendre que la gamme "T", pas mal plus cher, gros, lourd et moche, mais fiable et résistant. Les aures (les X, les I, les J...) c'est la même camelote consommable et jetable qu'ailleurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> saloprite de merdyle.


 ::o: 
 ::wub::

----------


## SuperLowl

> Ils sont peut être monté en gamme j'en sais rien, mais le fait de proposer des marques connus en soi c'est pas la garantie que ce soit pas fabriqué en véritable saloprite de merdyle.
> 
> Les grosses marque ont souvent à la fois des gammes moins cher peu fiable et des gammes avec de la qualité. Par exemple je continue d'acheter des Thinkpad malgré le rachat par Lenovo, mais je prend bien soin de ne prendre que la gamme "T", pas mal plus cher, gros, lourd et moche, mais fiable et résistant. Les aures (les X, les I, les J...) c'est la même camelote consommable et jetable qu'ailleurs.


D'où le fait de ne pas simplement acheter une marque mais surtout de rechercher des modèles particuliers qui ont été testés.
Parce que sinon, toutes les marques sont dispo chez But, Darty etc. Mais souvent justement, pas les modèles que je vois recommandés.

----------


## fishinou

> D'où le fait de ne pas simplement acheter une marque mais surtout de rechercher des modèles particuliers qui ont été testés.
> Parce que sinon, toutes les marques sont dispo chez But, Darty etc. Mais souvent justement, pas les modèles que je vois recommandés.


Mais il me semble que je t'avais fait un post détaillé avec tout ce que j'avais pris l'année dernière quand j'ai fait la cuisine non ?

J'avais fait pareil, LesNums, Que Choisir ... Pendant des soirée entières  ::P: 

Te fatigue pas et prends la même choses  ::ninja::

----------


## Lupuss

> 


La même!  :Clap:

----------


## SuperLowl

> Mais il me semble que je t'avais fait un post détaillé avec tout ce que j'avais pris l'année dernière quand j'ai fait la cuisine non ?
> 
> J'avais fait pareil, LesNums, Que Choisir ... Pendant des soirée entières 
> 
> Te fatigue pas et prends la même choses


Ah, pas retrouvé...  ::unsure:: 

Je me rappelle que tu m'avais dit avoir effectivement utilisé LesNum et Que Choisir mais pas d'une liste de modèle. Je recherche ça, merci.  :;): 

Après, le petit twist, c'est que je peux avoir des réductions non négligeables grâce à mon CE chez certains vendeurs. Donc je compare comme un idiot.

----------


## kilfou

Question abo téléphonique

Je suis actuellement chez SFR pour internet, j'avais une offre couplée pas mal pour le téléphone avec mais là ça commence à faire trop cher pour ce que je m'en sers.
J'aimais bien pouvoir partager des gigas sur le compte de ma femme qui n'avait pas de data propre à elle.
Et là avec le grand qui rentre au collège et qui va sûrement avoir son téléphone aussi, je me demandais s'il existait des offres familles raisonnables ?

----------


## Clad

Faut être à l'affut des soldes, surtout celles avec des prix "à vie" pour pas s'emmerder à devoir changer tout le temps avec des "la promo dure que 12 mois mais c'est sans engagement après".

Bon, même les "à vie" ils finiront par les monter au bout de quelques années, mais enfin on est tranquille un moment.

Perso je paye €13/mois chez RED pour la fibre fixe (abonné à €10/mois, mais eu une augmentation non refusable au bout de 3 ans), €9/mois pour le tel illimité + 100 gigas 4G chez cdiscount mobile (avant j'étais chez Bouygue à €5, et puis j'ai eu 2 augmentations de €3 chacunes donc fini par changé il y a quelques mois), et ma femme pareil €9/mois chez free (tel illimimité + 4G illimité). Free sont moins escrocs que les autres, elle a toujours payé €8.99 depuis le début, c'était plus cher que mon €4.99 de chez Bouygue à l'époque mais en 5 ans ils ont jamais essayé de faire passer une augmentation en douce.

Toutes les promos interessantes font généralement la une de lesnumeriques

----------


## LeLiquid

Ça vaut quoi les écouteurs sans fils qu'on voit partout ?

J'ai paumé mes ecouteurs normaux ( filaire, sony, intra oriculaire). Et j'hésite entre reprendre les mêmes  ( enfin des sony entre 30 et 50e) et des sans fils.. j'en ai vu a 30e d'une marque que je connais pas.

Y'a une grosse différence de qualité à l'écoute ? Jimagine qu'a prix similaire les trucs blutooth doivent etre a chier nan ( recepteur, batterie pour le meme prix..)

----------


## Ventilo

Perso a 30€ je ne vois pas de diff entre les filaire et les BT, c'est de l'entrée de gamme, c'est pas pire que le hp du téléphone, et la batterie tient relativement longtemps.

----------


## Bah

Ça vaut la peine de chercher des comparatifs et de regarder ce qui est soldé. Ca m'a permis de trouver 2 types d'enceintes très différentes (une nomade et une grosse que je laisse à la même place) de bonne qualité pour pas énorme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Salut, petite question débit.

Lorsque j'utilise un outil comme speedtest pour contrôler mon débit, est ce qu'il donne le débit mesuré au niveau de la box, ou au niveau du PC ?

La motivation derrière la question étant de contrôler que ma carte réseau ne bride pas la fibre (si celle ci arrivé un jour).

----------


## Verygromf

du PC (de l'appareil sur lequel tu exécutes l'outil)

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pour voir le débit mesuré au niveau de la box je peux utiliser quoi ? Le logiciel de celle ci (pour moi la page Livebox, qui me donne tous les renseignements de celle ci) ?

----------


## tenshu

> La motivation derrière la question étant de contrôler que ma carte réseau ne bride pas la fibre (si celle ci arrivé un jour).


Une carte réseau "classique" c'est 100mb/s soit 12.5mo/s (maximum hein).
Pour dépasser ça il faut que tu sois connecté via une liaison gigabit à ton routeur (ta box quoi).

Pour ça il faut que tout tes équipements soient gigabit :
- ta box (ce qui sera le cas si tu as la fibre)
- tes câbles ethernet (cat5e minimum)
- ta carte réseau

Si tu as tout ça, en consultant les paramètres réseau tu dois pouvoir constater que tu es en gigabit. Sinon c'est qu'un des éléments au dessus est à remplacer.

Si tu as une liaison gigabit tu ne sera pas limité pour la fibre.

----------


## Jikob

> Pour voir le débit mesuré au niveau de la box je peux utiliser quoi ? Le logiciel de celle ci (pour moi la page Livebox, qui me donne tous les renseignements de celle ci) ?


Télécharge Orange & moi sur mobile (ou Ma Livebox si tu n'as pas la LB6).
Tu te connectes avec ton compte et tu as un outil qui te donne en temps réel ce qui arrive à la box et ce qui arrive sur ton mobile.
Tu pourras comparer avec ce que tu as eu sur le speedtest.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci à vous deux !

----------


## Wobak

> Merci à vous deux !


Sinon plus simplement : entre 2 PC, tu transfères un gros fichier sur Windows, ça te donnera une indication de la qualité de ton réseau local.

----------


## Silick

Est-ce que les prise réseau pour être limitant sur une installation ? J'ai la fibre chez moi et entre la box et mon pc, je passe de 400 mb à 100 Mb. J'ai un câble réseau qui passe dans le mur et qui transite via un Switch ( installation un peu à la con mais bref ...).
Les câbles dans le mur sont du cat6, les câbles réseaux aussi. Et je constate une perte après chèques câbles. Le seul point qui est certifié 100 Mb sont les prises réseaux donc je sais pas si ça peut limitant ou pas.

----------


## deathdigger

Ça ne serait pas ton switch qui te limiterait ?
C'est bien un gigabit ?

----------


## Silick

Oui, je l'ai changé expres. 

J'ai la box au sous sol relié avec un cable cat 6  qui est relié à une prise réseau puis un cable réseau dans le mur qui m'amene au switch gigabyte.
Déjà, à la sortie du cable j'ai une perte.
Donc soit c'est un problème de prise soit un problème de cable qui ne serait pas du cat  comme prévu ...

Edit : j'ai rajouté ce que je croyais que c'était comme cat ^^

----------


## tenshu

Cat quoi ?
On parle de quoi comme perte ? La connexion est établie en 100mb/s ou en gigabit ?

----------


## Enyss

Oui, les prises peuvent dégrader le signal si elles sont de mauvaise qualité, ou un raccordement un peu foireux. Pareil avec les fiches d'ailleurs

----------


## Silick

Alors j'ai vérifié, le cable dans les murs c'est du cat 7. 

Au cul de la box, j'ai du 400 Mb. 
Au niveau du switch, j'ai du 250 et au niveau du pc, j'ai du 100 Mb.

Je crois que je vais devoir changer les 4 prises ...

----------


## Nazedaq

Vous n'êtes pas du tout inquiétants avec vos conneries là, purée je vais aller vérifier aussi  ::(:

----------


## Illynir

Moi ça va j'ai eu un appart neuf qui venait d'être construit, avec le réseau et la fibre déjà pré-installé, donc toutes mes prises sont certifié minimum 1GB.  :Bave: 

PS: Ce n'est pas assez vu que je peux avoir 10 GB.  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

> Alors j'ai vérifié, le cable dans les murs c'est du cat 7. 
> 
> Au cul de la box, j'ai du 400 Mb. 
> Au niveau du switch, j'ai du 250 et au niveau du pc, j'ai du 100 Mb.
> 
> Je crois que je vais devoir changer les 4 prises ...


Je sais qu'il y'a aussi une catégorie sur les prises, mais aucune idée de savoir si ça change réellement quelque-chose ou non. Après, si c'est mal câblé, ça peut avoir un impact sur ton débit (faut vérifier avec un testeur de prise ethernet).
Ici j'ai passé du cat6 (pas de super qualité)+prises cat6 et j'ai bien le Gb/s partout.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Genre ça peut être câblé suffisamment pour que ça marche bien, mais pas top ?

----------


## perverpepere

Oui.
Les pertes c'est en gros dans les connections par mauvais contact (contact pas franc, oxydation entre les points de contact, blindage imparfait à ce niveau), et ensuite dans le câble avec x% tous les 100m (si il est blindé et que le blindage est relié à la terre aux 2 extrémités.)

----------


## deathdigger

Egalement selon le nombre de brins câblés :



> Un câblage en 10/100 Mbits/s utilise quatre broches (1-2 et 3-6) alors que le 1 Gbit/s utilise les 8 broches.


https://www.cbouba.fr/le-cable-ether...ma-de-cablage/

Dans le doute : https://www.amazon.fr/Incutex-Testeu...a-549219055162 (y'a des modèles beaucoup plus cher, mais ça c'est ce qui est utilisé par la plupart des électriciens et ça suffit largement)

----------


## Jeckhyl

*Question Karcher*

Et précisément question concernant la brosse rotative T5.



Celle-ci est-elle utilisable en intérieur (sur un sol de cuisine encrassé) sans en foutre de partout ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Oh ça sent la tentative de ponçage de tomettes ça...amha ça va envoyer beaucoup trop d'eau.

----------


## Neo_13

> Ça vaut quoi les écouteurs sans fils qu'on voit partout ?
> 
> J'ai paumé mes ecouteurs normaux ( filaire, sony, intra oriculaire). Et j'hésite entre reprendre les mêmes  ( enfin des sony entre 30 et 50e) et des sans fils.. j'en ai vu a 30e d'une marque que je connais pas.
> 
> Y'a une grosse différence de qualité à l'écoute ? Jimagine qu'a prix similaire les trucs blutooth doivent etre a chier nan ( recepteur, batterie pour le meme prix..)


Les leclerc à 7,90€ font le job à un prix imabttable.
Ma vision, c'est qu'entre les Leclerc à 7,90 et les Sony/Bose/... à plus de 100€, il n'y a rien d'utile. Mais je sais pas s'il y a encore les versions Leclerc.

EDIT : https://www.e.leclerc/fp/ecouteurs-s...-3601028508973 Ils sont passés à 9,90.

Perso, j'ai un certain nombre de machins que j'ai essayé, et au final ils ont tous fini par merder plus au moins, sauf les machins Leclerc et les Bose QC Earbuds. Oui j'utilise les deux, notamment pour les moment où j'ai pas besoin de réduction active de bruit et/ou je pourrais les paumer/endommager. Et je me demande si je vais pas prendre un Shockz pour le vélo, mais je comprend pas bien leur gamme.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Est-ce  qu'il y a une raison technique expliquant que tous les trois mois, je doive appeler Orange parce que mon débit a diminué d'un tiers, et pouf pouf ils me le rétablissent ?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Est-ce  qu'il y a une raison technique expliquant que tous les trois mois, je doive appeler Orange parce que mon débit a diminué d'un tiers, et pouf pouf ils me le rétablissent ?


C'est normal, ils sont obligé de faire ramoner la fibre à cause des suies...


 ::ninja::

----------


## Silick

J'aurais tendance à dire que tu dois être en limite au niveau de la limite de bruit ou de stabilité pour ton débit et qu'automatiquement ils te repasse en dessous pour stabiliser la ligne.
Quand tu appels le service technique, ils changent ton débit pour te remettre à la gamme au dessus et comme ils doivent redémarrer ta connexion qui redevient stable mais cela ne tient pas dans le temps.

----------


## Nazedaq

Jeckhyl pose beaucoup de questions aujourd'hui.

----------


## perverpepere

Il doit s'ennuyer.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Il doit s'ennuyer.


C'est la puberté.
Son corps change...

----------


## Flad

Il en profite parce qu'aujourd'hui il a tout son débit !

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Jeckhyl pose beaucoup de questions aujourd'hui.


C'est comme ExpertCPC, y a un quota ?  :tired:

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Questions aux Experts déménageurs: on a trouvé une offre intéressante pour matelas + sommier 160*200.
Problème classique: on se pose la question de savoir si on va pouvoir le monter, sachant qu'on a un escalier qui fait un angle droit après quelques marches...C'est à l'entrée que ça va être délicat, à l'étage on pourra utiliser les ouvertures des autres pièces.
Y'a un moyen d'estimer ça sans passer par le test en nature ?

PS: si certains ont réussis à monter un lit de cette taille avec un escalier de ce genre, je veux bien les dimensions de leur escalier / du passage  ::ninja::

----------


## Xan

Ouais là ça passe  :Cigare: 








Le matelas no souci, c'est mou donc tu y arriveras. Le sommier par contre ça dépend de pas mal de paramètres, est-ce que ton escalier est muré ou tu peux utiliser l'espace au dessus des rambardes? Si c'est un angle droit complètement muré, il faut voir la pente de l'escalier et sinon rien de tel qu'une bonne mesure  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Ouais mais franchement je ne suis pas certain de savoir comment utiliser ces mesures.  ::unsure::  Je cherchais sur le net voir si je trouvais un genre d'appli qui permettrait de simuler le passage d'un volume dans un espace, mais je ne trouve pas mon bonheur.
Sinon oui c'est muré, pas le choix faudra du pivot  ::P:

----------


## LeLiquid

Sommier ça peut merder. C'était le cas chez moi en tout cas. Mais un sommier c'est léger. Tu le passes par l'extérieur avec une corde.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Même par l'extérieur ça risque d'être un peu chaud, même si normalement vu la diagonale des fenêtres çà passe.
.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est comme ExpertCPC, y a un quota ?


Attends, on tient un concept !



```
Est-ce qu'il y a une raison technique expliquant que tous les trois mois, je doive appeler Orange parce que mon débit a diminué d'un tiers, et pouf pouf ils me le rétablissent ? #poete
```

----------


## fishinou

> Même par l'extérieur ça risque d'être un peu chaud, même si normalement vu la diagonale des fenêtres çà passe.
> .


Prends 2 sommiers de 80 au lieu d'un seul de 160  :Bath:

----------


## OMar92

> Prends 2 sommiers de 80 au lieu d'un seul de 160


C'est ce que j'ai chez moi : 2 sommiers à latte de 80. Le matelas, s'il est en mousse, il sera livré comprimé, donc peu d'espace, et le cadre ben si une planche de 2m de long passe, ça doit passer.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Prends 2 sommiers de 80 au lieu d'un seul de 160


Sauf que la promo super-intéressante ne concerne pas deux sommiers à 80 mais le 160 + matelas  :tired: 
Et selon ma femme ce genre de promos sur des sommiers à 80 c'est moins courant/avantageux.

Bref on verra, sinon on reprendra un 140, on sait que ça passe (mais on ne sait plus si ça passait crème ou difficilement, ça nous aurait aidé pour estimer avec 20cm de plus  ::P:  )

----------


## Tremex

> *Question Karcher*
> 
> Et précisément question concernant la brosse rotative T5.
> 
> Celle-ci est-elle utilisable en intérieur (sur un sol de cuisine encrassé) sans en foutre de partout ?


On a décrassé un garage entier juste avec ça il y a quelques mois (j'avais suggéré de louer une autolaveuse mais bon...) et ça l'a pas mal fait mais oui, il y a de la flotte à couler. En plus du lanceur de boule de curling donc  ::P: , il y avait toujours un ou deux brosseurs avec raclettes pour repousser l'eau vers le regard le plus proche.

Mais il s'agissait d'un grand sous-sol mal foutu, pas d'une cuisine. Peut-être pas à craindre une telle inondation, mais prévoir des serpillères a minima.

----------


## Jeckhyl

OK d'ac.

Merci !

----------


## Xan

> Sauf que la promo super-intéressante ne concerne pas deux sommiers à 80 mais le 160 + matelas 
> Et selon ma femme ce genre de promos sur des sommiers à 80 c'est moins courant/avantageux.
> 
> Bref on verra, sinon on reprendra un 140, on sait que ça passe (mais on ne sait plus si ça passait crème ou difficilement, ça nous aurait aidé pour estimer avec 20cm de plus  )


J'imagine que tu as toujours ton sommier chez toi. Tu peux te faire un test grandeur nature (-20cm)  :;):

----------


## La Mimolette

Question Passeport - Voyage :

Hello,
Je pars du 2 Janvier au 18 Janvier 2023 au Mexique.
Mon passeport actuel est valide jusqu'au 6 Janvier 2023.

J'ai pris rdv sur le site de ma mairie - Rendez vous le 28 Octobre 22 - pour le renouvellement.
J'ai procédé au préallable à une pré demande sur le site du gouvernement avec achat du timbre électronique.

Je vais acheter le billet d'avion demain pour le départ mais je dois renseigner mon numéro de passeport.
Ai je un moyen de m'éviter un refus d'embarquement par AirFrance si j'ai renseigner le numéro de passeport de l'ancien? Dois conserver l'ancien dûment perforé par la mairie pour faire preuve en terme de numéros.

----------


## Ventilo

Bonus, est-ce que tu aura le nouveau passeport avant de partir ?  ::ninja:: 

Ma belle mère a demandé le sien en février elle attend toujours  ::P:

----------


## Xan

Euh ça c'est une bonne question, je serais toi j'appelerai le service client AirFrance. Ils sont assez réactifs et accessibles normalement, tu fait bien de pas partir avec Ryanair  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Ça mérite un petit coup de fil à la compagnie aérienne à mon avis. Vu que c'est Air France et pas du low cost no name, tu devrais pouvoir parler à quelqu'un.




> Bonus, est-ce que tu aura le nouveau passeport avant de partir ? 
> 
> Ma belle mère a demandé le sien en février elle attend toujours


Il faut poser la question lors du rendez-vous en mairie, mais ça peut aller assez vite. Pour mon dernier renouvellement (2019) je l'avais eu dans la semaine.  :WTF:

----------


## Xan

Ouais mais c'était il y a 2 ans. Il y a un gros goulot d'étranglement en ce moment, les délais sont hyper longs. Rien que pour avoir un rdv c'est plusieurs semaines.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Pas faux, le covid a dû bien mettre le bordel.

----------


## La Mimolette

En gros : c'est pas AirFrance mais Air Caraibe, donc là je vais essayer de les appeller pour le coup.
Et les demandes de Passeport ont bien explosés, on parle de 4 à 5 mois d'attente.

----------


## pseudoridicule

> Ouais mais c'était il y a 2 ans. Il y a un gros goulot d'étranglement en ce moment, les délais sont hyper longs. Rien que pour avoir un rdv c'est plusieurs semaines.


Je peux faire un passeport en quelques semaines à mon ambassade locale perso.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La question du jour, parce que je suis feignant, comment vous catégoriseriez ces romans en langue étrangère, avec sur une page le texte, et sur la page opposée un lexique monolingue ? 

Ou si vous connaissez vous-même une collection, mais de très faible niveau, pour des enfants.

----------


## poneyroux

> Je peux faire un passeport en quelques semaines à mon ambassade locale perso.


Merci pour l'info !
Du coup La Mimolette tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire : déménager dans un autre pays et aller dans l'ambassade de celle-ci pour avoir un passeport plus rapidement.

----------


## Praetor

Consulat, pas ambassade. Pour renouveler mon passeport je ne peux pas aller à l’ambassade à quelques arrêts de bus de chez moi, faut que j’aille à Zürich, et ce n’est bien sûr pas au centre-ville.

----------


## JPh60

> Consulat, pas ambassade. Pour renouveler mon passeport je ne peux pas aller à l’ambassade à quelques arrêts de bus de chez moi, faut que j’aille à Zürich, et ce n’est bien sûr pas au centre-ville.


Tu oserais sortir de ton canton sans passeport valide? ::):  ::blink:: 

 ::ninja::  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

Ca n'a pas l'air fun les passeport en ce moment. Les réductions d'effectif en préfecture ca se paie. 
https://www.tf1info.fr/societe/video...t-2227698.html

----------


## La Mimolette

J'ai réussi à avoir ma Mairie, 2 semaines pour faire le passeport, ils m'assurent que c'est rapide ici car ils sont émetteurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> En gros : c'est pas AirFrance mais Air Caraibe, donc là je vais essayer de les appeller pour le coup.
> Et les demandes de Passeport ont bien explosés, on parle de 4 à 5 mois d'attente.


En Australie, ils ont réglé le problème à l'Australienne. Au moment du paiement, on te demande si tu veux l'option express ou la voix normale. Voie normale, 2 mois d'attente en moyenne, $300. Express ?
3 jours-1semaine, mais $600.
(Bon y a aussi eu beaucoup de problèmes pour le récupérer, mon pote a fait la queue de 04:00 à 17:00 pour récupérer son passeport, y a 1 mois, et ça, c'était pas lié au prix. Mais je pense que ça a fait tellement scandale que ça a été réglé depuis, parce que moi, 2 semaines plus tard, j'ai fait la queue à peu près 30 secondes)
((Oui oui, 4 heures du matin, il avait tenté d'y aller à 8h la première fois mais il l'a pas eu))

----------


## Chiff

> Question Passeport - Voyage :
> 
> Hello,
> Je pars du 2 Janvier au 18 Janvier 2023 au Mexique.
> Mon passeport actuel est valide jusqu'au 6 Janvier 2023.
> 
> J'ai pris rdv sur le site de ma mairie - Rendez vous le 28 Octobre 22 - pour le renouvellement.
> J'ai procédé au préallable à une pré demande sur le site du gouvernement avec achat du timbre électronique.
> 
> ...


Sauf si Visa en cours sur ton ancien passeport tu n'as pas le droit de le garder. Donc t'as pas trop le choix de toute façon. Mais j'ai jamais eu de retour sur un usager qui aurait été  refoulé a cause de ça (et si c'était le cas il serait venu nous insulter copieusement).

----------


## Manu71

Question sécheresse: pourquoi est-ce que les arrêtés préfectoraux dans les zones en alerte sécheresse disent qu'on peut arroser les jardins après 20h00 ? Quand  y'a plus d'eau, y'a plus d'eau, quelle que soit l'heure, non ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Peut-être parce qu'au moins, tu dépense de l'eau pour quelque chose d'autre que pour cramer en plus ton herbe  ::): .

----------


## eluus

J'imagine parce qu'il vaut mieux arroser le soir à la nuit tombée qu'en plein cagnard.

----------


## Manu71

> J'imagine parce qu'il vaut mieux arroser le soir à la nuit tombée qu'en plein cagnard.


Ouais...ça ma paraitrait plus sain d'interdire d'arroser tout court.

----------


## Seymos

> Ouais...ça ma paraitrait plus sain d'interdire d'arroser tout court.


Peut être qu'un sol avec de la végétation qui retient l'humidité s'asseche moins qu'un sol où y a plus rien.

----------


## fishinou

> Ouais...ça ma paraitrait plus sain d'interdire d'arroser tout court.


Les ronds points, ok.

Mais les potagers, les champs ... heu ... Tu veux bouffer cette hiver ?

Edit : ok, j'avais pas vu "les jardins".
Y'a bien un niveau d'alerte qui interdit d'arroser tout court  :;):  Mais je te rassure, tout le monde s'en fout  ::siffle::

----------


## Manu71

> Les ronds points, ok.
> 
> Mais les potagers, les champs ... heu ... Tu veux bouffer cette hiver ?


Ben les pelouses des particuliers, ça ne se mange pas hein. Or leur arrosage n'est pas interdit.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Question sécheresse: pourquoi est-ce que les arrêtés préfectoraux dans les zones en alerte sécheresse disent qu'on peut arroser les jardins après 20h00 ? Quand  y'a plus d'eau, y'a plus d'eau, quelle que soit l'heure, non ?


C'est une surveillance des réserves, bien-sûr qu'il y a encore de l'eau mais il faut en limiter rapidement l'utilisation.
En plein cagnard seul 30% de l'eau liquide arrive aux racines de la végétation, le reste s'évapore. Ça fait 70% de gâchis.

----------


## fishinou

> Ben les pelouses des particuliers, ça ne se mange pas hein. Or leur arrosage n'est pas interdit.


J'ai édité  ::P:

----------


## Manu71

> C'est une surveillance des réserves, bien-sûr qu'il y a encore de l'eau mais il faut en limiter rapidement l'utilisation.
> En plein cagnard seul 30% de l'eau liquide arrive aux racines de la végétation, le reste s'évapore. Ça fait 70% de gâchis.


AH ben voilà, c'était ça que ne je savais pas..du moins, je ne connaissais pas les proportions (je savais quand même que l'eau s'évapore quand il fait chaud...   ::ninja:: )

----------


## fishinou

> En plein cagnard seuls 30% de l'eau liquide arrive aux racines de la végétation, le reste s'évapore. Ça fait 70% de gâchis.


This.

Je devrais tenir une liste des choses évidentes que le français moyen semble (re)découvrir depuis 2020 :

Il faut se laver les mains en sortant des chiottes.
Il faut fermer les portes d'un bâtiment qu'on climatise/chauffe.
Il ne faut pas arroser l'été à 14h.

Et après on dira qu'il ne faut pas infantiliser les français qui se comportent comme moi à 4 ans ...

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> AH ben voilà, c'était ça que ne je savais pas..du moins, je ne connaissais pas les proportions (je savais quand même que l'eau s'évapore quand il fait chaud...  )


Sous canicule c'est vraiment incroyable ! Par 35°C un asperseur qui arrose à 14h tu dois pas être loin du 100% gaspillage ^^

----------


## OMar92

Question : je souhaite mettre une clé usb sur ma box pour enregistrer des émissions* et/ou faire du timeshifting, quels sont les points à regarder (vitesse, type d'usb)?

* Le but de l'enregistrement c'est plus pour voir l'émission peu de temps après que pour conserver (donc moins de contrainte d'espace).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a bien un niveau d'alerte qui interdit d'arroser tout court  Mais je te rassure, tout le monde s'en fout


Ca me rappelle ma grand-mère qui arrosait ses plantes pendant l'interdiction en disant, non sans raison pour le coup : "Ils nous disent de ne plus arroser, mais ils arrosent leurs golfs et leurs terrains de foot"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Tremex

Pour la clé USB, déjà, une clé USB 3.0 sera préférable. Le débit en USB 2.0 devrait suffire pour de la vidéo mais le contrôleur interne risque d'être à la ramasse.

Ensuite, éviter le premier prix pour les mêmes raisons : il faut une clé avec une mémoire cache suffisante et un refroidissement correct. Disons marques plus réputées comme Sandisk, Lexar ou Cruzer, qui savent faire des modèles dits "rapides".

Mais un petit SSD externe serait sans doute plus performant si manipulation de plusieurs gigaoctets d'un coup. En écriture toutes mes clés finissent par accuser un certain "throttle" passé une certaine quantité de données inscrites en bloc. Alors qu'un petit SSD externe Emtec qu'on m'a offert (et qui ne doit être qu'une grosse clé améliorée) tient de façon plutôt stable ses 100 Mo/s. Ce n'est pas énorme en lecture, on peut espérer au moins le double en SSD externe SATA, mais honnête en écriture.

Il doit bien y avoir quelques tests sur "Les Numériques" par exemple.

----------


## Nasma

> Les ronds points, ok.
> 
> Mais les potagers, les champs ... heu ... Tu veux bouffer cette hiver ?
> 
> Edit : ok, j'avais pas vu "les jardins".
> Y'a bien un niveau d'alerte qui interdit d'arroser tout court  Mais je te rassure, tout le monde s'en fout


On avait eu la discussion récemment et même au niveau max c'était de la restriction d'horaire pas de l'interdiction total.

Début de la discussion
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/12...1#post13851838

Mais j'avoue que ça en concernais qu'un région je sais pas si d'autre ont des régles plus dur.

Edit : J'ai une mémoire défaillante le niveau crise c'est bien interdis. Oubliez mes délires et reprenais une activité normal.

----------


## fishinou

> On avait eu la discussion récemment et même au niveau max c'était de la restriction d'horaire pas de l'interdiction total.


Pour les potagers.

Pour les pelouses et massif fleuris par contre, c'est bien de l'interdiction total au niveau "crise".

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Je sais pas si c'est déja passé mais il y a un site avec la carte des arrêtés de restriction d'eau pour ceux que ça intéresse :







> Légende de la carte
> 	DépartementsRestrictions par département
> gris : Vigilance : Information et incitation des particuliers et des professionnels à faire des économies d'eau
> 
> jaune : Alerte : Réduction des prélèvements à des fins agricoles inférieure à 50% (ou interdiction jusqu'à 3 jours par semaine), mesures d'interdiction de manœuvre de vanne, d'activité nautique, interdiction à certaines heures d'arroser les jardins, espaces verts, golfs, de laver sa voiture, ...
> 
> Orange : Alerte renforcée : Réduction des prélèvements à des fins agricoles supérieure ou égale à 50% (ou interdiction supérieure ou égale à 3,5 jours par semaine), limitation plus forte des prélèvements pour l'arrosage des jardins, espaces verts, golfs, lavage des voitures, ..., jusqu'à l'interdiction de certains prélèvements
> 
> Rouge : Crise : Arrêt des prélèvements non prioritaires y compris des prélèvements à des fins agricoles. Seuls les prélèvements permettant d'assurer l'exercice des usages prioritaires sont autorisés (santé, sécurité civile, eau potable, salubrité)
> Zone d'alerte spécifique aux eaux souterraines


http://propluvia.developpement-durab...aces/index.jsp


(p.s : Privas n'est toujours pas dans la Drôme  ::ninja:: )

----------


## gatsu

> Question sécheresse: pourquoi est-ce que les arrêtés préfectoraux dans les zones en alerte sécheresse disent qu'on peut arroser les jardins après 20h00 ? Quand  y'a plus d'eau, y'a plus d'eau, quelle que soit l'heure, non ?


Potentiellement des considérations de sécurité juridique des arrêtés. 

Les mesures de polices sont légales seulement si elles sont nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées. En gros, si l'administration adopte un acte administratif restrictif de liberté, elle doit spécifier le but poursuivi et le juge contrôle que la mesure est bien nécessaire pour atteindre ce but (sans cette mesure le but ne pourrait pas être atteint), qu'elle est adaptée (il n'existe pas une autre mesure qui pourrait permettre d'atteindre le but) et proportionnée (les modalités de la mesure ne pouvaient pas être moindres que celles qu'elles sont pour atteindre le but).

En adoptant une interdiction totale, ils s'exposent à une potentielle annulation de l'acte puisqu'un requérant pourrait soutenir que la sécheresse n'étant que potentielle ou que les risques n'étant pas suffisamment avérés, cette interdiction n'est pas proportionnée. 

Il se peut très bien qu'une interdiction d'arrosage pure et simple soit proportionnée, ça dépend de l'état de la sécheresse mais en n'interdisant qu'après 20 heures, il se laisse une belle marge de manœuvre contre ce moyen de droit en cas de recours puisque l'interdiction n'est ni générale ni absolue et il est beaucoup plus simple pour eux de démontrer qu'elle répond aux trois test et notamment à la proportionnalité.

Accessoirement, il doit déjà être compliqué d'assurer un contrôle d'une telle interdiction en journée, après 20 heures quels agents et moyens sont potentiellement mobilisables pour sanctionner une inobservation de l'arrêté ? Pas énormément je pense. Au final, inutile de prendre un arrêté qui peut être fragile juridiquement et dont au surplus tu ne peux que difficilement assurer l'exécution.

----------


## OMar92

> Pour la clé USB, déjà, une clé USB 3.0 sera préférable. Le débit en USB 2.0 devrait suffire pour de la vidéo mais le contrôleur interne risque d'être à la ramasse.
> 
> Ensuite, éviter le premier prix pour les mêmes raisons : il faut une clé avec une mémoire cache suffisante et un refroidissement correct. Disons marques plus réputées comme Sandisk, Lexar ou Cruzer, qui savent faire des modèles dits "rapides".
> 
> Mais un petit SSD externe serait sans doute plus performant si manipulation de plusieurs gigaoctets d'un coup. En écriture toutes mes clés finissent par accuser un certain "throttle" passé une certaine quantité de données inscrites en bloc. Alors qu'un petit SSD externe Emtec qu'on m'a offert (et qui ne doit être qu'une grosse clé améliorée) tient de façon plutôt stable ses 100 Mo/s. Ce n'est pas énorme en lecture, on peut espérer au moins le double en SSD externe SATA, mais honnête en écriture.
> 
> Il doit bien y avoir quelques tests sur "Les Numériques" par exemple.


OK merci pour ta réponse.

J'avais pas trop envisagé un DD à cause du prix, mais au final, c'est pas beaucoup plus cher qu'une clé USB à capacité égale.
Donc pourquoi pas.
Un DD comme celui-ci ferait l'affaire du coup?

----------


## Primopuelle

Bonjour,

Je cherche le nom d'un vieux jeu de l'époque windows 95/98. 
C'est en vue de dessus. ça se joue en versus. Le but est, je crois, de récupérer le drapeau dans une base adversaire. C'est une ambiance "militaire moderne" et on pouvais contrôler plusieurs véhicule (dans on souvenir tank, hélico, jeep entre autre).

Merci si vous trouvez !

----------


## perverpepere

Tu devrais demander là bas: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/5...e-perdu/page89

----------


## Tremex

> OK merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> J'avais pas trop envisagé un DD à cause du prix, mais au final, c'est pas beaucoup plus cher qu'une clé USB à capacité égale.
> Donc pourquoi pas.
> Un DD comme celui-ci ferait l'affaire du coup?


Je ne connais pas ce modèle spécifiquement mais 256 Go à ce prix, c'est pas trop mal si ça tient réellement un minimum de débit sur quelques Go (même mes SSD basiques, ou l’adaptateur, souffrent après 3-4 Go, ce qui doit correspondre à la mémoire cache).
Puis ça peut servir à d'autres usages, pour transférer ses films, une sauvegarde, etc.
Et en effet, la moindre clé USB correcte coûte plus cher que cela, même pour 32-64 Go.

Attention, malgré le port USB-C, c'est un USB 3 de base, donc 480 Mo/s en théorie. Mais j'attends toujours de voir un de mes SSD Sata arriver à ça. Et à moins de déplacer des Blu-Ray entiers ça suffira amplement.

----------


## poneyroux

> OK merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> J'avais pas trop envisagé un DD à cause du prix, mais au final, c'est pas beaucoup plus cher qu'une clé USB à capacité égale.
> Donc pourquoi pas.
> Un DD comme celui-ci ferait l'affaire du coup?


C'est pas un disque dur  :Fouras:

----------


## Primopuelle

> Tu devrais demander là bas: https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/5...e-perdu/page89


Merci.

Finalement j'ai trouvé, c'était ça : https://www.jeuxvideo.com/jeux/jeu-56235/

----------


## Jikob

Bonjour,

Je cherche à faire tourner une appli qui nécessite Android 9 sur ma tablette qui est Android 8 et ne sera jamais mise à jour vers le 9.
En tentant d'installer le apk à la main ça passe pas.
Donc je me suis dit, j'installe l'appli sur mon mobile et avec un partage d'écran ça peut le faire. Teamviewer fonctionne bien mais sur la tablette il m'affiche l’écran du smartphone à la même taille, donc aucun intérêt.
Je cherche donc soit une appli de prise de contrôle qui affiche l'aperçu en plein écran, même étiré, soit une solution miracle pour que mon appli tourne sur ma tablette.

Quelqu'un a une idée en stock s'il vous plait ?

Merci !  :Mellow2:

----------


## acdctabs

Ouais il faut mettre un android + récent sur ta tablette (ou LineageOs).
Il y a des sites qui expliquent comment faire, suivant la tablette (ou le téléphone), mais le site de référence est : https://forum.xda-developers.com/

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Quelqu'un a une idée en stock s'il vous plait ?
> 
> Merci !


Pour le partage d'écran non, mais as-tu envisagé d'installer une version d'android alternative sur ta tablette (genre Lineage OS si ton matos est pris en charge, mais je pense qu'il y en a d'autre). J'imagine que si ton android ne sera jamais mis à jour, la tablette n'est plus sous garantie de toute facon ?

Je te propose ça parce que c'est ce que j'avais fait sur une vieille Galaxy tab E qu'on m'avait donné y'a quelques années et ca lui avait donné une seconde vie (non seulement version d'android plus récente que celle supportée officiellement, mais aussi c'est beaucoup plus léger donc ca avait rendu la tablette plus rapide (donc utilisable dans mon cas)). Bon je viens de la remplacer car la batterie était vraiment morte mais elle m'a bien servi pendant 4-5 ans.  :;): 

Edit: grillée.

----------


## OMar92

> Je ne connais pas ce modèle spécifiquement mais 256 Go à ce prix, c'est pas trop mal si ça tient réellement un minimum de débit sur quelques Go (même mes SSD basiques, ou l’adaptateur, souffrent après 3-4 Go, ce qui doit correspondre à la mémoire cache).
> Puis ça peut servir à d'autres usages, pour transférer ses films, une sauvegarde, etc.
> Et en effet, la moindre clé USB correcte coûte plus cher que cela, même pour 32-64 Go.


Je ne connais pas non plus la marque, mais bon, soit il marche, soit il marche pas (et s'il marche pas, avec Amazon, c'est rapidement réglé).
Sinon il y a un Emtec (à 5€ de plus chez Amazon, ou 5 de moins chez un revendeur).
Pour les autres usages, je vais tenter de mettre mes films dessus pour les avoir directement sur ma télé, si le résultat est convenable, je m'en achèterais peut-être un deuxième à dessein.




> Attention, malgré le port USB-C, c'est un USB 3 de base, donc 480 Mo/s en théorie. Mais j'attends toujours de voir un de mes SSD Sata arriver à ça. Et à moins de déplacer des Blu-Ray entiers ça suffira amplement.


OK, mais de toutes façons, il n'y a que du port USB sur ma box, donc même s'il avait été USB-C, il aurait été contraint par la vitesse du port de la box.
Merci pour tes réponses.  :;):

----------


## Jikob

> Ouais il faut mettre un android + récent sur ta tablette (ou LineageOs).
> Il y a des sites qui expliquent comment faire, suivant la tablette (ou le téléphone), mais le site de référence est : https://forum.xda-developers.com/





> Pour le partage d'écran non, mais as-tu envisagé d'installer une version d'android alternative sur ta tablette (genre Lineage OS si ton matos est pris en charge, mais je pense qu'il y en a d'autre). J'imagine que si ton android ne sera jamais mis à jour, la tablette n'est plus sous garantie de toute facon ?
> 
> Je te propose ça parce que c'est ce que j'avais fait sur une vieille Galaxy tab E qu'on m'avait donné y'a quelques années et ca lui avait donné une seconde vie (non seulement version d'android plus récente que celle supportée officiellement, mais aussi c'est beaucoup plus léger donc ca avait rendu la tablette plus rapide (donc utilisable dans mon cas)). Bon je viens de la remplacer car la batterie était vraiment morte mais elle m'a bien servi pendant 4-5 ans. 
> 
> Edit: grillée.


Merci beaucoup ! 
Effectivement, installer un os alternatif ce serait génial mais j'avais lu qu'il fallait rooter la tablette.
C'est une Huawei Mediapad T5 et il parait que c'est pas évident.
Si vous pouvez m'en dire plus, je serais ravi !  ::): 

EDIT : wow, j'ai trouvé un pas à pas : https://forum.xda-developers.com/t/l...2-xxx.4291431/
Merci, je vais tenter le coup !

----------


## Autiste Redding

Question con : le forum a chopé la COVID ?
Je ne dois pas être le seul à devoir systématiquement modifier chaque message posté...

----------


## deathdigger

Ouais, ça merde depuis ce matin.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Question con : le forum a chopé la COVID ?
> Je ne dois pas être le seul à devoir systématiquement modifier chaque message posté...





> J'ai fait un peu de ménage et reboot le serveur, à surveiller.

----------


## Autiste Redding

Merci  :;):

----------


## Jikob

> Ouais il faut mettre un android + récent sur ta tablette (ou LineageOs).
> Il y a des sites qui expliquent comment faire, suivant la tablette (ou le téléphone), mais le site de référence est : https://forum.xda-developers.com/





> Pour le partage d'écran non, mais as-tu envisagé d'installer une version d'android alternative sur ta tablette (genre Lineage OS si ton matos est pris en charge, mais je pense qu'il y en a d'autre). J'imagine que si ton android ne sera jamais mis à jour, la tablette n'est plus sous garantie de toute facon ?
> 
> Je te propose ça parce que c'est ce que j'avais fait sur une vieille Galaxy tab E qu'on m'avait donné y'a quelques années et ca lui avait donné une seconde vie (non seulement version d'android plus récente que celle supportée officiellement, mais aussi c'est beaucoup plus léger donc ca avait rendu la tablette plus rapide (donc utilisable dans mon cas)). Bon je viens de la remplacer car la batterie était vraiment morte mais elle m'a bien servi pendant 4-5 ans. 
> 
> Edit: grillée.


J'ai réussi !!  :Beer: 
Merci à vous deux pour m'avoir motivé.
Je sais pas si c'est très CLUF friendly, mais sachez que j'ai du physiquement chuinter le bazar avec un trombone pour la rooter (et donc démonter la tablette). Je vous dis pas les sueurs froides !
Mais après deux essais c'est bon, j'ai installé Lineage OS avec les GAPPS, tout fonctionne 10 fois mieux qu'avant et je suis en Android 11.
J'ai l'impression d'être Néo !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai l'impression d'être Néo !


On a déjà eu un Anderson sur le forum.

----------


## Eloso

> On a déjà eu un Anderson sur le forum.


Et de ce que j'ai compris, les "Agents" ont eu sa peau  ::rolleyes:: 


_et un bisou sincère à notre super équipe de modos, qui souffre pour que l'on garde un forum fréquentable_

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> J'ai réussi !!


Félicitations, profites bien de la nouvelle vie de ta tablette  :Beer:

----------


## Zepolak

> Potentiellement des considérations de sécurité juridique des arrêtés. 
> 
> Les mesures de polices sont légales seulement si elles sont nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées. En gros, si l'administration adopte un acte administratif restrictif de liberté, elle doit spécifier le but poursuivi et le juge contrôle que la mesure est bien nécessaire pour atteindre ce but (sans cette mesure le but ne pourrait pas être atteint), qu'elle est adaptée (il n'existe pas une autre mesure qui pourrait permettre d'atteindre le but) et proportionnée (les modalités de la mesure ne pouvaient pas être moindres que celles qu'elles sont pour atteindre le but).
> 
> En adoptant une interdiction totale, ils s'exposent à une potentielle annulation de l'acte puisqu'un requérant pourrait soutenir que la sécheresse n'étant que potentielle ou que les risques n'étant pas suffisamment avérés, cette interdiction n'est pas proportionnée. 
> 
> Il se peut très bien qu'une interdiction d'arrosage pure et simple soit proportionnée, ça dépend de l'état de la sécheresse mais en n'interdisant qu'après 20 heures, il se laisse une belle marge de manœuvre contre ce moyen de droit en cas de recours puisque l'interdiction n'est ni générale ni absolue et il est beaucoup plus simple pour eux de démontrer qu'elle répond aux trois test et notamment à la proportionnalité.
> 
> Accessoirement, il doit déjà être compliqué d'assurer un contrôle d'une telle interdiction en journée, après 20 heures quels agents et moyens sont potentiellement mobilisables pour sanctionner une inobservation de l'arrêté ? Pas énormément je pense. Au final, inutile de prendre un arrêté qui peut être fragile juridiquement et dont au surplus tu ne peux que difficilement assurer l'exécution.


Super cette réponse éclairante, merci !

----------


## Jikob

> Félicitations, profites bien de la nouvelle vie de ta tablette


Yep, merci encore.
Bon Netflix passe pas sur les appareils rootés, c'est dommage mais pas grave.
Et une appli ou deux qui déconnent, je vais voir à installer une autre version en apk.

----------


## acdctabs

Ah bizarre ça pour Netflix. Ça enlève un peu l'intérêt. Tu es sûr de toi ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Accessoirement, il doit déjà être compliqué d'assurer un contrôle d'une telle interdiction en journée, après 20 heures quels agents et moyens sont potentiellement mobilisables pour sanctionner une inobservation de l'arrêté ? Pas énormément je pense. Au final, inutile de prendre un arrêté qui peut être fragile juridiquement et dont au surplus tu ne peux que difficilement assurer l'exécution.


Accessoirement les connaissant ils doivent compter sur une "qualité" bien française : la délation.




> Et de ce que j'ai compris, les "Agents" ont eu sa peau 
> 
> 
> _et un bisou sincère à notre super équipe de modos, qui souffre pour que l'on garde un forum fréquentable_


Bah de mémoire Lt. Anderson n'était pas un sinistre perturbateur !

----------


## Jikob

> Ah bizarre ça pour Netflix. Ça enlève un peu l'intérêt. Tu es sûr de toi ?


L'appli n'apparait pas dans le Play Store, quand j'installe l'apk à la main, ça tourne en boucle à la page de démarrage sans aller plus loin, et même sur le site web, rien à faire, ça mouline mais ça veut pas lancer le menu.
A priori ça viendrait d'une histoire de safetynet qui ne passe pas sur les appareils rootés. Je continue mes investigations...

----------


## Sharn

> Accessoirement les connaissant ils doivent compter sur une "qualité" bien française : la délation.
> 
> Bah de mémoire Lt. Anderson n'était pas un sinistre perturbateur !


Tu confonds avec la dénonciation d'infraction.  ::trollface::

----------


## Olorin

> L'appli n'apparait pas dans le Play Store, quand j'installe l'apk à la main, ça tourne en boucle à la page de démarrage sans aller plus loin, et même sur le site web, rien à faire, ça mouline mais ça veut pas lancer le menu.
> A priori ça viendrait d'une histoire de safetynet qui ne passe pas sur les appareils rootés. Je continue mes investigations...


Liste d'exclusion Magysk + éventuellement le module Universal Safetynet fix et normalement tout passe.

----------


## perverpepere

> _et un bisou sincère à notre super équipe de modos, qui souffre pour que l'on garde un forum fréquentable_


Mais quel faux cul!

Tu cherches à gagner un bon de remise de ban ? Laisse tomber ils sont Incorruptibles.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Dites les infirmièr(e)s ou un éventuel docteur, tout à l'heure au lac j'ai vu des gamins sauter de la berge et j'ai eu l'impulsion de faire comme eux.

Commencez pas à vous foutre de moi.

Bref en arrivant dans l'eau, comme Archimède j'ai inventé une loi : tout corps de 85 kilos sautant de deux mètres de haut dans 80 centimètres de flotte se fracasse le talon. J'ai un énorme hématome sous un des talons, on est d'accord qu'il n'y a rien à faire qu'à attendre que ça passe ?

----------


## Enyss

A ta place, j'irai quand même voir le médecin et qu'on te fasse une radio de contrôle. Parce que y'a pu y avoir de la casse...

----------


## Seymos

> Dites les infirmièr(e)s ou un éventuel docteur, tout à l'heure au lac j'ai vu des gamins sauter de la berge et j'ai eu l'impulsion de faire comme eux.
> 
> Commencez pas à vous foutre de moi.
> 
> Bref en arrivant dans l'eau, comme Archimède j'ai inventé une loi : tout corps de 85 kilos sautant de deux mètres de haut dans 80 centimètres de flotte se fracasse le talon. J'ai un énorme hématome sous un des talons, on est d'accord qu'il n'y a rien à faire qu'à attendre que ça passe ?


 :haha: 

Tu as eu du bol de pas faire une bombe et atterrir sur le cul au lieu du talon.

----------


## Praetor

T'aurais pu littéralement te casser le cul!

----------


## Enyss

N'empèche ça aurait été bad ass  ::ninja::

----------


## Franky Mikey

J'ai pas de conseil d'infirmier ou de blague rigolote, mais soigne-toi bien. (Et effectivement, j'aurais tout de même le réflexe de montrer ça à quelqu'un.)

----------


## Knardenville

Pas de conseil digne d'intérêt non plus, mais dans ton cas je me dirais que si je suis pas en train de hurler c'est qu'il n'y pas d'os ou autres machins utiles de cassé et que donc, il suffit d'attendre que l'hématome se résorbe.
La politique de l'autruche dans toute sa splendeur quoi.  ::lol:: 

Edit : Remarque, la dernière fois j'ai utilisé cette technique ancestral suite à un coup de marteau sur le pouce et j'ai commencé par perde mon ongle (prévisible) mais depuis, j'ai une boule, qui d'après le medecin, serait une excroissance osseuse qui ressort de mon pouce.
Ca fait pas mal à moins de taper/cogner dessus mais contrairement à toi, c'est pas situé sur le talon, qui est une partie du corps constamment en contact contre une surface dur, donc à bien surveiller quand même.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est un peu mon raisonnement aussi.

Je reprends le travail (dans un l'hôpital) jeudi, je crois que  je vais  attendre.

Il faudra peut-être que je surjoue un peu la douleur d'ici là, histoire de me faire plaindre par ma femme, tiens.

----------


## fycjibe

> Il faudra peut-être que je surjoue un peu la douleur d'ici là, histoire de me faire plaindre par ma femme, tiens.


Avec la mienne ca serait clairement le contraire, en apprenant que je me blesse de la sorte je ferais mieux de faire profil bas et de dire que tout va bien sinon je vais clairement en prendre plein la gueule.

----------


## perverpepere

> J'ai un énorme hématome sous un des talons, on est d'accord qu'il n'y a rien à faire qu'à attendre que ça passe ?


J'ai eu une fissure du calcanéum, à part marcher en béquille pendant 15jours pour éviter de faire bouger le bordel y'avais rien à faire.

----------


## Molina

> C'est un peu mon raisonnement aussi.
> 
> Je reprends le travail (dans un l'hôpital) jeudi, je crois que  je vais  attendre.
> 
> Il faudra peut-être que je surjoue un peu la douleur d'ici là, histoire de me faire plaindre par ma femme, tiens.


Alors, je sais plus dans quel topic j'ai lu cette histoire de morsure de chat. Mais les chats ça a des dents longues et dégueulasses (ma chatte bouffe des araignées et des poils de poussières), donc je vous laisse imaginer les dégats que ça peut faire.*
Pour ton problème à toi, si j'ai bien compris, tu as sauté de plus haut que de hauteur d'homme, et tu as mal au talon. Ca vaut le coup d'aller voir un médecin surtout si tu as mal quand tu bouges ou si tu as des angles que tu ne peux plus atteindre. Personnellement, j'ai eu des micro fractures à des endroits incongrus au niveau de l'épaule en tombant de hauteur d'homme qui m'a demandé quelques semaines d'immobilisation. C'était à peine visible à la radio, et le médecin a failli les rater. Et j'avais pas mal à la mort non plus. Et maintenant, je suis certain d'avoir de l'arthrose quand je serais vieux. Bref, un doute => médecin. 

*Honnêtement, faut considérer les chats comme des dragons de komodo domestique.

----------


## docelche

Evidemment impossible de donner un avis médical sur un forum (et comment je serai payé en plus ?  ::ninja:: ), donc si tu as un doute, mieux vaut être examiné par quelqu'un en vrai !

----------


## Eloso

> Evidemment impossible de donner un avis médical sur un forum (et comment je serai payé en plus ? ), donc si tu as un doute, mieux vaut être examiné par quelqu'un en vrai !


Viens plus souvent aux IRL, on te payera en bière  :Beer:

----------


## Xchroumfph

> L'appli n'apparait pas dans le Play Store, quand j'installe l'apk à la main, ça tourne en boucle à la page de démarrage sans aller plus loin, et même sur le site web, rien à faire, ça mouline mais ça veut pas lancer le menu.
> A priori ça viendrait d'une histoire de safetynet qui ne passe pas sur les appareils rootés. Je continue mes investigations...


Dis toi que Neo ne regarde pas Netflix !

Mais oui, le root te ferme la porte à pas mal d'applis et services. Sans doute pour éviter le piratage ou un truc du genre. J'avais fini par lâcher à force et à revenir dans les rangs.

----------


## perverpepere

> Evidemment impossible de donner un avis médical sur un forum (et comment je serai payé en plus ? ), donc si tu as un doute, mieux vaut être examiné par quelqu'un en vrai !


Un medecin!

Bouge pas "insereruneinsultegentillettemaismechantequandmeme  "!

Comment on trouve un medecin traitant dans sa région ? C'est plus compliqué que de trouver un.e conjoint.e BORDEL.

----------


## docelche

> Viens plus souvent aux IRL, on te payera en bière


Avec plaisir  ::): 
Pour la question sur le MT, clairement ça va devenir une gageure... Après c'est comme pour la canicule : dis toi que vu la dynamique démographique, dans 10 ans tu regretteras l'année 2022 où ça n'était "pas si dur après tout"

----------


## Molina

> Un medecin!
> 
> Bouge pas "insereruneinsultegentillettemaismechantequandmeme  "!
> 
> Comment on trouve un medecin traitant dans sa région ? C'est plus compliqué que de trouver un.e conjoint.e BORDEL.


Tu peux échanger un kg de moutarde contre 3 consultations ? 

Sinon l'assurance maladie a un début de solution, selon où tu habites : https://www.ameli.fr/assure/droits-d...-territoriales

----------


## Enyss

> Personnellement, j'ai eu des micro fractures à des endroits incongrus au niveau de l'épaule en tombant de hauteur d'homme qui m'a demandé quelques semaines d'immobilisation. C'était à peine visible à la radio, et le médecin a failli les rater. Et j'avais pas mal à la mort non plus. Et maintenant, je suis certain d'avoir de l'arthrose quand je serais vieux.


Et l'arthrose de cheville, pour en faire quotidiennement l'expérience, je vous le déconseille...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ce serait possible de changer dans le titre le terme "jap" par japonais svp ?!  :<_<:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ce serait possible de changer dans le titre le terme "jap" par japonais svp ?!


Ca n'est pas péjoratif en Français ?

En Europe, on n'a pas été confronté à toute la propagande anti-japonaise de la 2e guerre mondiale, qui a créé le problème (aux USA, le terme "jap" est insultant, presque au niveau du n-word).

----------


## Jeckhyl

On a installé la fibre chez moi.

Qu'est-ce qui peut faire que sur le même câble ethernet le portable de ma femme a un débit de 11 Mo/s et mon PC de combat n'a que 1 Mo/s ?

----------


## salakis

> On a installé la fibre chez moi.
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui peut faire que sur le même câble ethernet le portable de ma femme a un débit de 11 Mo/s et mon PC de combat n'a que 1 Mo/s ?


L'inclinaison du PC.

Blague a part, la carte reseau, ses parametres, si t'as un routeur avec QOS ou pas... #SummonTPH

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il m'emmerde ce PC.

Dans un premier temps, du jour au lendemain j'ai perdu Internet.

Si je regarde ma connexion Ethernet, elle est marquée "limitée". Je vais voir dedans, la connexion limitée est pourtant désactivée. Mais tout de même j'ai dans le centre réseau la connexion Ethernet marquée "réseau non identifié ; limité". Et une consommation de données apparaît.

Putain. Sans déconner celui qui me dépanne ça je lui envois une bouteille de génépi des hautes Alpes.

Après avoir essayé de mon côté toutes les bidouilles trouvées sur internet, et me disant que peut-être j'ai un problème de contrôleur Ethernet sur la carte mère (au passage je n'ai jamais trouvé d'onglet de contrôleur Ethernet dans le gestionnaire de périphériques) j'achète une carte réseau. Ça me crée une connexion Ethernet 2. Mais quand je mets le câble Ethernet dessus visiblement le débit ne dépasse pas 1 Mo. C'est peut-être parce que j'ai acheté la carte trois francs six sous.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ca n'est pas péjoratif en Français ?
> 
> En Europe, on n'a pas été confronté à toute la propagande anti-japonaise de la 2e guerre mondiale, qui a créé le problème (aux USA, le terme "jap" est insultant, presque au niveau du n-word).


Non effectivement ça n'est pas péjoratif en français donc je vois pas trop le soucis avec le titre.

----------


## Jikob

> Il m'emmerde ce PC.
> 
> Dans un premier temps, du jour au lendemain j'ai perdu Internet.
> 
> Si je regarde ma connexion Ethernet, elle est marquée "limitée". Je vais voir dedans, la connexion limitée est pourtant désactivée. Mais tout de même j'ai dans le centre réseau la connexion Ethernet marquée "réseau non identifié ; limité". Et une consommation de données apparaît.
> 
> Putain. Sans déconner celui qui me dépanne ça je lui envois une bouteille de génépi des hautes Alpes.
> 
> Après avoir essayé de mon côté toutes les bidouilles trouvées sur internet, et me disant que peut-être j'ai un problème de contrôleur Ethernet sur la carte mère (au passage je n'ai jamais trouvé d'onglet de contrôleur Ethernet dans le gestionnaire de périphériques) j'achète une carte réseau. Ça me crée une connexion Ethernet 2. Mais quand je mets le câble Ethernet dessus visiblement le débit ne dépasse pas 1 Mo. C'est peut-être parce que j'ai acheté la carte trois francs six sous.


Alors à câble égal, ça ne peut venir que de la carte réseau anéfé.
Donc, 1Mo/s, ça fait du 8mb/s c'est très peu on est d'accord.
Logiquement ta fibre doit envoyer au moins du 500mb/s, donc tu devrais télécharger à environ 60mo/s.
Même avec une carte réseau limitée à 100mb/s, tu devrais être à 12mo/s, ce qui est à peu près le débit du PC de ta compagne, donc elle elle est dans les clous avec une carte 10/100.
A partir de là, tente déjà de désactiver/réactiver la carte et d'installer des pilotes autres que ceux installés d'office par windows.

C'est quoi le modèle et la référence de la nouvelle carte ?

PS : ouais j'adore le génépi !  ::):

----------


## Nazedaq

Redémarre la box ?

(ouais je suis bille en info mais je tente, pour le génépi).

----------


## deathdigger

> Il m'emmerde ce PC.
> 
> Dans un premier temps, du jour au lendemain j'ai perdu Internet.
> 
> Si je regarde ma connexion Ethernet, elle est marquée "limitée". Je vais voir dedans, la connexion limitée est pourtant désactivée. Mais tout de même j'ai dans le centre réseau la connexion Ethernet marquée "réseau non identifié ; limité". Et une consommation de données apparaît.
> 
> Putain. Sans déconner celui qui me dépanne ça je lui envois une bouteille de génépi des hautes Alpes.
> 
> Après avoir essayé de mon côté toutes les bidouilles trouvées sur internet, et me disant que peut-être j'ai un problème de contrôleur Ethernet sur la carte mère (au passage je n'ai jamais trouvé d'onglet de contrôleur Ethernet dans le gestionnaire de périphériques) j'achète une carte réseau. Ça me crée une connexion Ethernet 2. Mais quand je mets le câble Ethernet dessus visiblement le débit ne dépasse pas 1 Mo. C'est peut-être parce que j'ai acheté la carte trois francs six sous.


Tu es sûr que ta carte réseau est en 100/1000 ? Si t'es chaud, on peut tenter un dépannage à distance via teamviewer ou autres.
Je te laisse le génépi, en échange, le jour où je descend par chez toi, on ira se balader dans les cols  :Vibre:

----------


## Enyss

Après, si un canard nippon, ou qui a de la famille au japon est dérangé, c'est autre chose. 
Parce que perso, et dans un contexte franco-français, je n'ai jamais entendu «jap» dit avec des sous-entendu negatifs/insultant. C'est employé un peu comme «asiat'», qui est lui aussi neutre

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Même avec une carte réseau limitée à 100mb/s, tu devrais être à 12mo/s, ce qui est à peu près le débit du PC de ta compagne, donc elle elle est dans les clous avec une carte 10/100.
> A partir de là, tente déjà de désactiver/réactiver la carte et d'installer des pilotes autres que ceux installés d'office par windows.
> 
> C'est quoi le modèle et la référence de la nouvelle carte ?


La carte réseau c'est ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1




> Tu es sûr que ta carte réseau est en 100/1000 ? Si t'es chaud, on peut tenter un dépannage à distance via teamviewer ou autres.
> Je te laisse le génépi, en échange, le jour où je descend par chez toi, on ira se balader dans les cols


Ah putain de merde. La vitesse affichée est de 10 MBits/s.

Avec la fibrre il faut que je tape dans une carte 1000 MBits/s ?

Ou alors c'est un réglage à faire ? Pourquoi ils me mettent 10/100/1000 Mbps sur la carte ?

----------


## Manu71

> C'est employé un peu comme «asiat'», qui est lui aussi neutre


Voilà. Jap, c'est nippon ni mauvais.

----------


## LeLiquid

Clair. Pas de sushi avec ça.

----------


## Nazedaq

Bon si "jap" pose problème on peut aussi éviter de l'employer tout simplement. Ils vont finir par ne plus nous saké.

----------


## Illynir

> La carte réseau c'est ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Ah putain de merde. La vitesse affichée est de 10 MBits/s.
> 
> Avec la fibrre il faut que je tape dans une carte 1000 MBits/s ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est un réglage à faire ? Pourquoi ils me mettent 10/100/1000 Mbps sur la carte ?


https://www.windowsnoticias.com/fr/c...04d0dacacd4510

De rien.

PS: Et installe les derniers drivers de la carte réseau au passage si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> La carte réseau c'est ça : https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00...?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> 
> 
> Ah putain de merde. La vitesse affichée est de 10 MBits/s.
> 
> Avec la fibre il faut que je tape dans une carte 1000 MBits/s ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est un réglage à faire ? Pourquoi ils me mettent 10/100/1000 Mbps sur la carte ?


Bon j'ai fit le réglage. Il était en auto, j'ai passé à 1 Gbps  :Cigare: . Ca n'a rien changé  :Emo: .

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Ah putain de merde. La vitesse affichée est de 10 MBits/s.
> 
> Avec la fibrre il faut que je tape dans une carte 1000 MBits/s ?
> 
> Ou alors c'est un réglage à faire ? Pourquoi ils me mettent 10/100/1000 Mbps sur la carte ?


Du coup t'es sur que ca vient pas de ton cable la limitation ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Illynir



----------


## Jeckhyl

> Du coup t'es sur que ca vient pas de ton cable la limitation ?


J'ai des câbles cat 8.

Le vieux portable merdique de ma femme (qui lui doit avoir un port ethernet bien perrave) choppe les 100 Mbps sur le même câble.

J'ai changé la vitesse de ma carte réseau (qui était en auto) à 1 Gbits, ça ne change rien. J'ai testé à 100 Mbps, ça ne change rien. La vitesse indiquée quand je vérifie est toujours de 10 Mbps.

Soit ma carte est merdique, soit... Je ne sais pas.

Quand  le port ethernet de mon PC a possiblement rendu l'âme, me forçant à acheter une carte réseau, j'ai refusé de changer la CM. J'espère ne pas devoir en arriver là, vu  le prix du matos de nos jours ce serait pas possible.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

> Soit ma carte est merdique, soit... Je ne sais pas.


As-tu essayé de désactiver le cimetière indien sur lequel a été construit ta maison ?  :Sweat:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Là où j'ai les boules c'est que le PC ne ma femme qui est  tellement vieux qu'il faut patienter une minute pour qu'il ouvre internet, télécharge à un débit respectable sur le même câble, alors que mon PC de jeu ne le fait pas.

----------


## Illynir

Bah achète une autre carte réseau, test un autre cable au cas où, réinstalle windows, engage un Voodoo.

Je compatis quand même, j'ai eu le même probléme lors de mon passage en 10 GB, c'était pas évident.  ::ninja::

----------


## Souly

Juste au cas où... C'est bien à 11 Mo/s et pas 11 Mb/s qu'elle télécharge, ta femme ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Juste au cas où... C'est bien à 11 Mo/s et pas 11 Mb/s qu'elle télécharge, ta femme ?


Steam lui annonce du 11 Mo/s, je vois la barre de progression faire slrrrrrp. Je  mets mon orrdi à la place, la barre de progression fait krrrrrrrrrr à 1,1 Mo/s. Max.
Mes gosses regardent le projecteur sans plus aucune coupure.

Le seul con de l'affaire c'est moi   ::lol:: .

----------


## poneyroux

A titre personnel je trouve déjà fou qu'on puisse télécharger à 1mo/s à Gap.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je trouverais ça encore plus fou à 100Mo/s personnellement.

Surtout que dans la pratique, vu que ma femme ne se sert pas de son PC arthritique, je viens de signer pour payer 5 euros de plus par mois pour que les enfants regardent au projecteur Avatar the last Chose au final comme avant.

----------


## LeLiquid

C'est le principe de la fibre. Ça sert a rien.  ::P:

----------


## Lazyjoe

Ca sert à faire du télétravail dans de meilleures conditions qu'au boulot.  ::trollface::

----------


## deathdigger

> J'ai des câbles cat 8.
> 
> Le vieux portable merdique de ma femme (qui lui doit avoir un port ethernet bien perrave) choppe les 100 Mbps sur le même câble.
> 
> J'ai changé la vitesse de ma carte réseau (qui était en auto) à 1 Gbits, ça ne change rien. J'ai testé à 100 Mbps, ça ne change rien. La vitesse indiquée quand je vérifie est toujours de 10 Mbps.
> 
> Soit ma carte est merdique, soit... Je ne sais pas.
> 
> Quand  le port ethernet de mon PC a possiblement rendu l'âme, me forçant à acheter une carte réseau, j'ai refusé de changer la CM. J'espère ne pas devoir en arriver là, vu  le prix du matos de nos jours ce serait pas possible.


Faut pas la passer en 1Gb mais en auto, normalement elle devrait se connecter à la vitesse maximale de ton installation. Essaie déjà de brancher le PC directement sur la box avec un câble court (qui supporte le GB/s) tu seras fixé.

----------


## LeLiquid

> Ca sert à faire du télétravail dans de meilleures conditions qu'au boulot.


Oui c'est bien ce que je dis.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca va attendre alors, ça veut dire déménager tout le bordel d'un étage  ::): . 

Mais cela dit ça n'expliquerait pas que sur la même connectique, le portable de Mme ait un bon débit.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Oui c'est bien ce que je dis.


Avoir twitch fluide sur le deuxième écran c'est tout sauf inutile !

----------


## C4nard

Si tu as une clé USB, tu peux essayer de lancer Linux et de faire un test de téléchargement depuis un vrai autre système d'exploitation pour éliminer tout problème logiciel ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Tu as mal lu, c'est une solution que je cherche, pas d'autres problèmes  ::trollface:: .

Plus sérieusement, ça doit se voir que je suis un gros noob, ne me demande pas de commencer à tripatouiller Linux  ::P: .

----------


## LeLiquid

> Avoir twitch fluide sur le deuxième écran c'est tout sauf inutile !


Pas besoin de la fibre pour ça !s ^^

----------


## Nazedaq

> Avoir twitch fluide sur le deuxième écran c'est tout sauf inutile !


Tu regardes autre chose que des JV sur twitch ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Pas besoin de la fibre pour ça !s ^^


Si je veux que ma connection avec le boulot soit fluide, si !  ::P:

----------


## Zonderziel

Télécharger en quelques minutes n'importe quoi. 

Rentabiliser la 4k de la tv en streaming.

Et surtout bon sang, la rapidité d'upload. 

C'est indispensable la fibre en fait surtout  ::P:

----------


## Xan

Tu as pas un reliquat de machine qui traîne pour tester ta carte réseau ?
Si tu élimines toutes les pistes matérielles il ne te restera qu’à formater  :;):  
Et franchement aujourd’hui ça se fait hyper bien

----------


## Jikob

Il faut reconnaitre que si un PC est au taquet et l'autre à 10 fois mois, ça doit venir du PC...
Tente quand même d'installer les pilotes de cette page : https://www.tp-link.com/fr/support/download/tg-3468/
C'est ceux de ton modèle de carte.

----------


## C4nard

> Tu as mal lu, c'est une solution que je cherche, pas d'autres problèmes .
> 
> Plus sérieusement, ça doit se voir que je suis un gros noob, ne me demande pas de commencer à tripatouiller Linux .


Pour le coup c'est simplement pour tester un téléchargement, ça devrait être dans tes cordes  ::ninja:: .

1. Télécharger Fedora.exe, qui va permettre d'installer Fedora sur une clé USB
2. Redemarrer le PC --> ça va démarrer Fedora directement
3. Ouvrir un navigateur (l'étape la plus compliquée  ::lol:: ), télécharger un gros fichier, et valider si le débit est identique ou non à Windows

Si *oui*, alors en profiter pour passer sous Linux.
Si *non*, en profiter pour passer sous Linux quand même  ::ninja:: .

ps : cette procédure est moins compliquée que de réinstaller les drivers de ta carte réseau  :;):

----------


## Sharn

> Il m'emmerde ce PC.
> 
> Dans un premier temps, du jour au lendemain j'ai perdu Internet.
> 
> Si je regarde ma connexion Ethernet, elle est marquée "limitée". Je vais voir dedans, la connexion limitée est pourtant désactivée. Mais tout de même j'ai dans le centre réseau la connexion Ethernet marquée "réseau non identifié ; limité". Et une consommation de données apparaît.
> 
> Putain. Sans déconner celui qui me dépanne ça je lui envois une bouteille de génépi des hautes Alpes.
> 
> Après avoir essayé de mon côté toutes les bidouilles trouvées sur internet, et me disant que peut-être j'ai un problème de contrôleur Ethernet sur la carte mère (au passage je n'ai jamais trouvé d'onglet de contrôleur Ethernet dans le gestionnaire de périphériques) j'achète une carte réseau. Ça me crée une connexion Ethernet 2. Mais quand je mets le câble Ethernet dessus visiblement le débit ne dépasse pas 1 Mo. C'est peut-être parce que j'ai acheté la carte trois francs six sous.


T'as essayé de brancher ton smartphone dessus pour qu'il serve de récepteur wifi ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Je viens de passer du temps avec lui en remote, ses drivers de carte réseau sont maintenant à jour, son Windows aussi et la carte est correctement configurée.

Mais le problème n'est pas réglé. En désinstallant et réinstallant le carte réseau PCI, Ethernet passe en 100 Mbit/s. Mais le réglage ne survit pas à un redémarrage.

Donc je lui ai demandé de brancher le PC au cul de sa box, pour éliminer tout risque que ses câblages et prises soit en cause.

Pour moi son Windows ou sa carte mère sont en cause.

----------


## Illynir

Une carte reseau 1GB ça vaut 10/15 balles sinon au pire.

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

Il a déjà acheté une carte réseau à 10/15 balles qu'il a mis en PCI, elle plafonne à 10 Mbit/s.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Apparemment même les esprits les plus affûtés de  ce forum se cassent les dents sur cette machine primitive  ::): .

Samedi je  déménage tout le bordel pour voir ce que ça donne au cul de la box, histoire d'éliminer cette inconnue là.

Racheter une CM et un proc et de la RAM j'ai pas trop envie, si j'en arrive là ça attendra quelques mois.

----------


## Sharn

T'as essayé mon idée wifi ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Apparemment même les esprits les plus affûtés de  ce forum se cassent les dents sur cette machine primitive .
> 
> Samedi je  déménage tout le bordel pour voir ce que ça donne au cul de la box, histoire d'éliminer cette inconnue là.
> 
> Racheter une CM et un proc et de la RAM j'ai pas trop envie, si j'en arrive là ça attendra quelques mois.


C'est ton Windows selon moi, et le tester ne coutera que du temps.

Ensuite seulement on dépense.

----------


## Illynir

> Il a déjà acheté une carte réseau à 10/15 balles qu'il a mis en PCI, elle plafonne à 10 Mbit/s.


Alors pourquoi pense-tu que ça vienne de la carte mère ? Même le plus pourris des PCI peut gérer 1 GB quand même.  ::ninja:: 

C'est soit son Windows, soit sa carte réseau du coup.

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est moi qui influence avec la carte mère, ne m'écoutez pas  ::): .

S'il faut reformater ça sera pas un souci, il faut juste que je me refasse une clef USB avec W10 dessus je suppose.

----------


## Wobak

> Apparemment même les esprits les plus affûtés de  ce forum se cassent les dents sur cette machine primitive .
> 
> Samedi je  déménage tout le bordel pour voir ce que ça donne au cul de la box, histoire d'éliminer cette inconnue là.
> 
> Racheter une CM et un proc et de la RAM j'ai pas trop envie, si j'en arrive là ça attendra quelques mois.


Truc simple à tester : un livecd ubuntu. Tu sauras si le matériel est en faute ou non.

----------


## Sharn

Je vois que les posts sont transparents.

----------


## tenshu

Sinon une idée : utilise une clef USB avec un os live de ton choix et testes ton débit.




 ::ninja::

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> Alors pourquoi pense-tu que ça vienne de la carte mère ? Même le plus pourris des PCI peut gérer 1 GB quand même. 
> 
> C'est soit son Windows, soit sa carte réseau du coup.


Je cite la carte mère par volonté de laisser une chance à ce 1 % des cas. Mais c'est Windows. Il y a même fort à parier que son formatage règle le problème initial du chipset ethernet de sa carte mère. Et qu'il ait du coup deux cartes réseaux.  :^_^: 

Par contre je n'ai aucune idée de comment tester si c'est Windows ou pas. Il faudrait demander à un vrai Expert CPC.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah, euh, je savais pas si c'était une connerie Sharn  ::): . J'aimerais autant tout dépanner en filaire  ::): .

Pour ubuntu et autres techniques diaboliques, oubliez  ::): .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je cite la carte mère par volonté de laisser une chance à ce 1 % des cas. Mais c'est Windows. Il y a même fort à parier que son formatage règle le problème initial du chipset ethernet de sa mère.


Fixed pour refléter l'état d'esprit.

----------


## Wobak

> Pour ubuntu et autres techniques diaboliques, oubliez .


Alors pour le coup c'est ULTRA simple, c'est une manip qui permettra de dédouaner beaucoup de choses.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous êtes deux à me dire ça et c'est certainement vrai, mais vous n'avez pas conscience que pour les profanes qui n'ont jamais touché Linux, c'est comme si vous me disiez "tu fais une petite invocation d'Astatoth en suivant le troisième rituel de Phtang, c'est bête comme chou, un enfant y arriverait !". Pour vous c'est simple, mais je préfère encore formater si nécessaire que toucher à un OS dont je ne connais rien.

----------


## Wobak

> Vous êtes deux à me dire ça et c'est certainement vrai, mais vous n'avez pas conscience que pour les profanes qui n'ont jamais touché Linux, c'est comme si vous me disiez "tu fais une petite invocation d'Astatoth en suivant le troisième rituel de Phtang, c'est bête comme chou, un enfant y arriverait !". Pour vous c'est simple, mais je préfère encore formater si nécessaire que toucher à un OS dont je ne connais rien.


OK et toi tu réponds ça parce que tu penses que Linux c'est un concept abscons et que si tu appuies sur la mauvaise touche du clavier tu vas effacer l'intégralité des photos de ta maison et d'Internet réuni. 

Le fameux phénomène de "mamie avec une télécommande de smart TV". 

Tu suis cette procédure pas à pas, tu démarres ton ordi et c'est réglé. Si tu veux je peux même t'aider pas à pas pour te montrer à quel point c'est plus simple que tu ne penses.

----------


## Illynir

Au pire tu lui fais un Windows Live USB hein, comme ça il sera pas perdu le papy.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

> Télécharger en quelques minutes n'importe quoi. 
> 
> Rentabiliser la 4k de la tv en streaming.
> 
> Et surtout bon sang, la rapidité d'upload. 
> 
> C'est indispensable la fibre en fait surtout



Le seul truc utile pour l'utilisation lambda dans ce que tu listes c'est la 4K. J'imagine.  ::P:

----------


## Clad

> Vous êtes deux à me dire ça et c'est certainement vrai, mais vous n'avez pas conscience que pour les profanes qui n'ont jamais touché Linux, c'est comme si vous me disiez "tu fais une petite invocation d'Astatoth en suivant le troisième rituel de Phtang, c'est bête comme chou, un enfant y arriverait !". Pour vous c'est simple, mais je préfère encore formater si nécessaire que toucher à un OS dont je ne connais rien.


C'est *vraiment* simplissime.

Tu graves le CD, tu boot dessus, tu as zero bouton à toucher.

Au bout d'un moment, tu vas arriver sur une fenetre toute conne avec deux boutons : "essayer Ubuntu" et "Installer".




Tu cliques sur "essayer" et t'as un bureau fonctionel parfaitement utilisable sous les doigts.

Ça fonctionne à peu près pareil et c'est très intuitif, là ce que tu dis ça revient à dire "j'ose pas conduire une Renault parce que j'ai jamais conduit que des Peugeot".

----------


## Jikob

> Apparemment même les esprits les plus affûtés de  ce forum se cassent les dents sur cette machine primitive .
> 
> Samedi je  déménage tout le bordel pour voir ce que ça donne au cul de la box, histoire d'éliminer cette inconnue là.
> 
> Racheter une CM et un proc et de la RAM j'ai pas trop envie, si j'en arrive là ça attendra quelques mois.


Après j'ai un i5 2500K et une carte mère kivaavec à refourguer à super prix canard...  ::siffle:: 
C'est pas une foudre mais pour un PC qui fait du multimédia, ça pourrait largement faire l'affaire.

----------


## deathdigger

Y'a un truc tout con qui parfois marche, c'est lancer la réparation. Tu vas dans l'aide Windows, tu te laisses guider et en gros il va réinitialiser les paramètres du matériel et parfois réinstaller les drivers.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Après j'ai un i5 2500K et une carte mère kivaavec à refourguer à super prix canard... 
> C'est pas une foudre mais pour un PC qui fait du multimédia, ça pourrait largement faire l'affaire.


Ça reste quand même un PC de jeu  ::): . Vous pouvez vous foutre de ma gueule parce que j'ai pas envie de toucher à Linux mais ça empêche pas que mon PC ne me sert pas juste à faire la compta, bande d'affreux.

Je garde l'offre dans un ceux de la tête si rien d'autre ne marche.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Votre discussion entière me rappellera toujours ceci :





(Après je suis aussi d'accord que booter sur linux c'est simplissime, mais je comprends aussi pourquoi Jeckhyl n'a pas forcément envie d'essayer).

----------


## Knardenville

> Y'a un truc tout con qui parfois marche, c'est lancer la réparation. Tu vas dans l'aide Windows, tu te laisses guider et en gros il va réinitialiser les paramètres du matériel et parfois réinstaller les drivers.


Donc c'est pas juste une légende le réparateur Windows ? Tu veux dire que, parfois, il arrive _vraiment_ à réparer des trucs ??!!!  ::o: 
Tu as surement du avoir un bug, c'est pas possible.


De mon côté il s'est toujours contenté de dire, "Ok tout va bien, RAS", alors que vraiment non, il y avait pleins de chose AS.

----------


## Zepolak

> Votre discussion entière me rappellera toujours ceci


Sauf que c'est pas ce que les canards lui propose. Si ça avait été "Grave CCCleaner sur un CD (ou fait une clef USB bootable) et redémarre le PC puis suit les instructions à l'écran", est-ce que ça aurait été la même ?

Après, bon, si Jeckhyl se sent plus à l'aise de rester dans sa zone de confort, c'est pas moi qui vais le blâmer.

----------


## tenshu

> Votre discussion entière me rappellera toujours ceci :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Après je suis aussi d'accord que booter sur linux c'est simplissime, mais je comprends aussi pourquoi Jeckhyl n'a pas forcément envie d'essayer).


Non mais on lui dit pas d'installer et d'utiliser un autre OS, on lui dit de tester rapidos avec un autre OS sur une clef USB qu'il peut formater 3 minutes plus tard.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Non mais je sais hein, je disais que ca me rappellait ca. Et je plussoie que la solution de boot sous linux et voir ce que fait la carte serait la solution la plus facile vu qu'on a épuisé toutes les autres idées à part tester la carte sur un autre pc (qui en soit est "plus compliqué").  :^_^:

----------


## Silick

Y aurait pas un pc éteint sur le même réseau ?

J'ai eu un problème similaire chez moi. Dès que j'éteignais mon PC, la télé d'Orange merdait.
Ben en fait, la télé d'Orange et le PC était relié au même Switch et mon PC était configuré avec le Wake-on-Lane avec une limite réseau de 10 MB/s.

Résultat, la box télé était elle aussi limité en 10 Mb/s.
Il y a une option dans les paramètres de la carte pour virer ça.

----------


## Flad

> Alors pour le coup c'est ULTRA simple, c'est une manip qui permettra de dédouaner beaucoup de choses.


Tu ferais pas une vidéo du truc ? 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

> Non mais je sais hein, je disais que ca me rappellait ca. Et je plussoie que la solution de boot sous linux et voir ce que fait la carte serait la solution la plus facile vu qu'on a épuisé toutes les autres idées à part tester la carte sur un autre pc (qui en soit est "plus compliqué").


Merci de l'avoir mis, car à la lecture du sujet, c'est exactement le ressenti que j'avais.

----------


## Clad

> Merci de l'avoir mis, car à la lecture du sujet, c'est exactement le ressenti que j'avais.


Il s'agit juste de l'utiliser 5mn comme outil de diagnostic rapide, pas de convaincre quelqu'un de changer son système.

Si tu arrive pas à accéder à un écrou avec une clef plate et que je te dis que ce serait peut être plus facile avec une clef à pipe, ça fait de moi un ayatollah de la clef à pipe ? J'ai pourtant pas dit qu'il fallait jeter tout le jeu de clef plate et ne jamais plus en utiliser.

----------


## Eloso

> Il s'agit juste de l'utiliser 5mn comme outil de diagnostic rapide, pas de convaincre quelqu'un de changer son système.
> 
> Si tu arrive pas à accéder à un écrou avec une clef plate et que je te dis que ce serait peut être plus facile avec une clef à pipe, ça fait de moi un ayatollah de la clef à pipe ? J'ai pourtant pas dit qu'il fallait jeter tout le jeu de clef plate et ne jamais plus en utiliser.


Vu que Jeckhil a clairement dit qu'il voulait pas tenter avec une clé à pipe, je trouve que lui dire que c'est le syndrome du "manchot" est un peu excessif.

De la même façon que je pense que ce serait débile de répondre à quelqu'un disant "je cherche des bons jeux récents pour jouer sous Linux, car je tiens à cet OS" que la solution c'est de "passer à Windows/acheter une console". Alors qu'il suffirait de lui dire "va suivre le topic de Tchey"

----------


## Sharn

Alors qu'un smartphone branché en usb pour un partage de connexion.  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

Tout ça alors qu'au final c'est Pvpp qui a niqué le PC de Jeckhyl après avoir niqué sa femme  ::ninja::  #crosstopic

----------


## Eloso

> Tout ça alors qu'au final c'est Pvpp qui a niqué le PC de Jekyll, et sa femme  #crosstopic


Zeugma  ::love::

----------


## Wobak

> Tu ferais pas une vidéo du truc ?


Oh non je ferais une vidéo d'une install moi ça le rendrait confus et on dira que c'est ma faute après !  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Oh non je ferais une vidéo d'une install moi ça le rendrait confus et on dira que c'est ma faute après !


"-A quel moment tu as décroché ?
 -Salut c'est Wobak !...."

----------


## Flad

> Oh non je ferais une vidéo d'une install moi ça le rendrait confus et on dira que c'est ma faute après !


Wobak lance "install linux" sur Jeckhyl, c'est très efficace. Jeckhyl est maintenant confus.

----------


## perverpepere

Un truc tout con que j'ai vu nul part, monsieur Jeckhyl avez vous tenté de desinstaller le driver de la carte reseau, puis de redemarrer le pc? Normalement après ca windows va réinstaller les pilotes.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je tiens quand même à préciser qu'il n'y a aucun ayatollah ici, juste des gars sympas qui m'ont proposé une aide que je refuse par flemme et aussi parce que si un jour je dois m'aventurer sur territoire linuxien ce sera quand tout ira bien, pas quand il y a déjà un problème stressant.

Donc voilà je remercie vraiment tout le monde, même les sorciers du logiciel libre, en échange merci de ne pas me refiler directement une réputation de vieux con rétrograde  ::trollface:: .

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un truc tout con que j'ai vu nul part, monsieur Jeckhyl avez vous tenté de desinstaller le driver de la carte reseau, puis de redemarrer le pc? Normalement après ca windows va réinstaller les pilotes.


Bonjour Monsieur Pépère, oui avec Blind c'est finalement ce qui a donné le plus de résultats. On a désinstallé le driver (le plus récent soit disant, depuis 2014...) et réinstallé (un driver récent, juillet 2022 de mémoire). Puis on a en fait supprimé la carte dans le gestionnaire de périphérique avant de faire rechercher du nouveau matos.

Là surprise le débit est monté à 100 Mbps, ce qui n'est pas folie mais est quand même 10 fois plus qu'avant, au moment où on allait déboucher le Champomy la connexion est devenu très instable, on a redémarré PC et box... tout s'est recalé à 10 Mbps.

----------


## perverpepere

M. Hyde,
C'est quoi cette carte mere qui n'a pas de port Eternt et t'oblige à passer par une carte tierce ? Si t'es encore sur un bus Isa cherche pas t'aura jamais 100Mbps. Essayez de passer sur un port AGP.

PLus sérieusement si y'a un port eternet sur la cm mais que tu veux/peux pas t'en servir va le desactiver dans le bios si ce n'est pas déjà fais.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah ça c'est pas con.

J'en avais parlé dans un épisode précédent, le port Ethernet de la CM s'est mis à déconner du jour au lendemain (un truc dont je n'arrive pas à me sortir. Le gestionnaire de réseau considère qu'il s'agit d'un réseau limité, et d'autre part me marque qu'il n'y a pas de connexion. Au passage la vitesse affichée sur ce port quand je l'essaye est également de 10 Mbps, même s'il ne fonctionne pas).

J'ai supprimé le port du gestionnaire de réseau mais je n'ai pas pensé à le virer dans le BIOS.

C'est parce que le port Ethernet s'est mis à déconner dans un premier temps que Blind s'oriente de plus en plus, par défaut, sur un problème de Windows.
C'est pour la même raison que je m'oriente sur un problème de CM défaillante, mais c'est juste parce que je suis plus défaitiste que Blind

----------


## Knardenville

Question : Il n'y a pas de topic type "horloge parlante" sur le forum CPC ?

Pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas ça consiste à poster l'heure, suivi de son humeur/activité du moment. 
A l'époque, il y a fort longtemps, ou je postais sur les forum de Mad Movies c'est un des topic les plus populaire.

Exemple :
_13:22 
Je digère un repas qui devrait être interdit par 37°_

----------


## Sapro

Ouais c'est Facebouc quoi...

----------


## C4nard

> Donc voilà je remercie vraiment tout le monde, même les sorciers du logiciel libre, en échange merci de ne pas me refiler directement une réputation de vieux con rétrograde .


C'est un peu loupé  ::trollface:: . Ce n'était qu'une solution parmi d'autre et j'avoue que c'est intéressant de voir un blocage psychologique aussi puissant : le même blocage s'applique lorsque tu utilises un téléphone Android, une smart TV, ta freebox, un Mac/iPhone/iPad, voir une voiture connectée  ::wacko::  ?

----------


## Knardenville

> Ouais c'est Facebouc quoi...


L'horloge parlante existait déjà que l'ami Marco en était encore à harceler son ex sur le net. :tired: 

Après oui, au même titre que les réseaux sociaux on y raconte une partie de notre vie qu'on est prêt à partager sur le net. (comme une bonne partie des autres topic de cette section d'ailleurs)

Dans les faits c'est surtout souvent une occasion de faire rire ses petits camarades, se plaindre de X truc comme tout bon français ou partager un moment cool.

----------


## Manu71

> C'est un peu loupé . Ce n'était qu'une solution parmi d'autre et j'avoue que c'est intéressant de voir un blocage psychologique aussi puissant : le même blocage s'applique lorsque tu utilises un téléphone Android, une smart TV, ta freebox, un Mac/iPhone/iPad, voir une voiture connectée  ?


Linux c'est un peu à part quand même. J'ai eu des expériences similaires à celle de Jeckhyl, et ça commençait toujours par "Mais si, c'est devenu user friendly, installe une Ubuntu et fais comme ça..." pour continuer par "Ah ben ouais, t'as pas les bons paquets en fait ....t'as été sur quel dépot ? Tu sais pas ????? Attends, je vais te filer les lignes de commande pour vérifier ça, ouvre un terminal et connecte toi root...".
(Bon, je ne garantis pas l'exactitude du vocabulaire).

En gros, il y a  une phase où on te le vend en mode "C'est pas compliqué", et ensuite t'as la phase "Ouais, mais faut quand même t'impliquer  un minimum, c'est pas Windows".

----------


## Wobak

> Linux c'est un peu à part quand même. J'ai eu des expériences similaires à celle de Jeckhyl, et ça commençait toujours par "Mais si, c'est devenu user friendly, installe une Ubuntu et fais comme ça..." pour continuer par "Ah ben ouais, t'as pas les bons paquets en fait ....t'as été sur quel dépot ? Tu sais pas ????? Attends, je vais te filer les lignes de commande pour vérifier ça, ouvre un terminal et connecte toi root...".
> (Bon, je ne garantis pas l'exactitude du vocabulaire).
> 
> En gros, il y a  une phase où on te le vend en mode "C'est pas compliqué", et ensuite t'as la phase "Ouais, mais faut quand même t'impliquer  un minimum, c'est pas Windows".


Encore une fois, on parle pas d'utiliser Linux pour remplacer Windows dans son cas. On est dans une situation de diagnostic d'un problème, et ça permettrai d'accuser ou de dédouaner l'OS en littéralement 5 minutes.

----------


## Zonderziel

Ah linux, c'est le truc dont le noyau est intégré dans windows maintenant , c'est ça ?  ::ninja:: 

En vrai oui, ce serait pas long et intéressant de booter sur une clef avec linux pour vérifier si le problème y est aussi.
j'ai pas vu il a testé de se connecter via un tel qui a le wifi ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu graves le CD


2022.  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> Ah linux, c'est le truc dont le noyau est intégré dans windows maintenant , c'est ça ?


Sérieux ?  ::o:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Sérieux ?


Non pas vraiment, c'est l'interprêteur de commande bash qui est intégré, et une couche de fonctionnalités pour la compatibilité.

Je ne sais pas trop ce que ça implique dans les détails, mais clairement il n'y a pas de noyau linux directement impliqué.  ::P:

----------


## Illynir

Si si, il y a un noyau linux, et c'est WSL2 son nom au passage si vous voulez tester.

----------


## Zonderziel

Oui, y'a le full maintenant, très bien intégré. Je m'en servais pour du python qui manipulait de la video via un programme linux

----------


## Lazyjoe

::O: 

"Le 6 mai 2019, Microsoft a lancé WSL 2, qui propose un tout nouveau backend basé sur une machine virtuelle (basée sur un sous-ensemble de fonctionnalités Hyper-V) au lieu de la couche de compatibilité antérieure."

Bon ça va j'ai que 3 ans de retard.  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

Way ça tourne bien depuis la version 2, on peut même installer une distribution complète comme Ubuntu pour avoir encore plus de possibilités et de performances. J'utilise ça tout les jours pour mon taff.

Les prochaines versions devraient même permettre de pouvoir lancer des applications linux avec interfaces et pas simplement en ligne de commande.

----------


## Zonderziel

Du coup y'a plus de débat sur quel OS est le meilleur, vu que l'un intègre l'autre nativement  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

> Du coup y'a plus de débat sur quel OS est le meilleur, vu que l'un intègre l'autre nativement


Reste plus qu'à tout foutre dans un OSX à l'intérieur d'un Android (lui même dérivant de Linux).

----------


## Sharn

Il y a un site qui établi la différence réelle entre le temps horloger solaire et celui de nos montres ? C'est pour un argument avec ma femme.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il y a un site qui établi la différence réelle entre le temps horloger solaire et celui de nos montres ? C'est pour un argument avec ma femme.


Mhhh le joli anglicisme involontaire  ::): .

----------


## Jeckhyl

Question *Youtube*

Quand on ouvre une playlist spécifique, on se retrouve avec la vidéo la plus récente en lecture (ce qui est bien quand on est à jour).
Je n'ai pas trouvé comment inverser l'ordre  de lecture (pour lire dans l'ordre chronologique de parution au sein d'une playlist, comme on peut le faire pour les vidéos en général).

----------


## Zepolak

> Mhhh le joli anglicisme involontaire .


Actuellement, je vois pas ton point.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense (peut-être à tort) que argument était employé non dans le sens "un argument à employer dans la discussion" mais dans le sens anglais "the act or process of arguing, reasoning, or discussing especially : oral argument". Peut-être me goure-je mais ça m'a fait sourire  ::): .

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que... Si j'avais mis un smiley...

Ou avec un chapeau peut-être ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Je pense que si tu avais mis à l'affirmation plutôt que la négation, ça aurait juste fait sens.

 ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> Question *Youtube*
> 
> Quand on ouvre une playlist spécifique, on se retrouve avec la vidéo la plus récente en lecture (ce qui est bien quand on est à jour).
> Je n'ai pas trouvé comment inverser l'ordre  de lecture (pour lire dans l'ordre chronologique de parution au sein d'une playlist, comme on peut le faire pour les vidéos en général).


T'as le plugin "enhancer for youtube" pour FF ou chrome qui a des outils de ce style.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Est-ce qu'il y a un jeu sympa avec des voiliers, un peu simu mais pas forcément. Et pas des jeux de pirates mais avec des voiliers modernes ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Est-ce qu'il y a un jeu sympa avec des voiliers, un peu simu mais pas forcément. Et pas des jeux de pirates mais avec des voiliers modernes ?


Les experts de la question se trouvent ici : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...mandez-quoi-v2

Une demande assez similaire y a d'ailleurs été traitée il y a quelques jours : https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...1#post13889117

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ah ouais carrément ! Merci pour la direction (je ne vais que sur les sujets que j'ai déjà en suivi car je ne veux pas retomber dans l'addiction totale au forum mais forcément je loupe des choses).

----------


## Jeckhyl

> T'as le plugin "enhancer for youtube" pour FF ou chrome qui a des outils de ce style.


Merci !

----------


## Sharn

> Il y a un site qui établi la différence réelle entre le temps horloger solaire et celui de nos montres ? C'est pour un argument avec ma femme.


Et sinon personne pour me répondre ?  :tired:

----------


## Seymos

> Et sinon personne pour me répondre ?


Demande à ta femme ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Demande à ta femme ?


J'en ai qu'une c'est limité.  :tired:

----------


## Enyss

Si tu es a la longitude 0° Est (ou Ouest), le soleil est au zenith a 12h00 UTC.

Pour chaque degré, tu rajoutes (ou soustrait) 4 minutes. 

Du coup, à Paris, 2°19'E, le soleil est au zénith a 11h51 UTC (environ hein), soit 13h51 heure française d'été.

A Brest, 4°28′W, le soleil est au zénith à 12h18, soit 14h18 heure française d'été.
A Nice, 7°15'E, le soleil est zénith à 11h31, soit 13h31 heure française d'été

----------


## OMar92

Il n'a pas demandé la réponse, il a demandé si un site le faisait  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

On fait un site vite fait et on met un BOT IA D'Enyss dessus, ça devrait le faire.  ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

En fait l'application Météo France le fait très bien. Mais merci les canards.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous vous souvenez de mon souci de réseau, que je ne choppais que 10 MBps/s avec la fibre ?

Et vous avez été un certain nombre à me casser les couilles pour que je descende mon PC directement au cul de la box histoire de vérifier que le souci ne vienne pas des prises ?

Ca y est, je l'ai fait. 

Et là je choppe 1 GBps/s.

Je télécharge 35 fois plus vite.

Bordel de merde, vous aviez raison.

Il va falloir que je démonte mes prises éthernet et revoie les câblages.

D'ailleurs au passage, une prise qui a été montée, on peut la démonter ?

J'avais suivi les câblages constructeur (dessinés sur la prise), il va falloir que je revoies ma copie.

----------


## Sharn

Qui a des cailloux ?  :Cell:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Vous pouvez pas me jeter cailloux dessus, il n'a rien fait le pauvre.

----------


## Silick

Je vais peut-être passé pour un lourd mais tu n'as pas de PC éteint sur le même réseau (branché au même port de la box ) ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Peut-être mon souci de prise vient-il du fait suivant : je suppose que normalement, quand il y a un étage d'écart entre box et PC, il y a un câble éthernet entre box et prise RJ45, un câble mural entre les deux prises RJ45, et un câble entre la prise RJ45 et le PC.

Dans mon cas, un câble de 10 mètres de long part directement de la box, dans le mur, jusqu'à la prise RJ45 sur laquelle est branché le PC.

Est-ce que ça change quelque chose dans le câblage ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je vais peut-être passé pour un lourd mais tu n'as pas de PC éteint sur le même réseau (branché au même port de la box ) ?


Chacun des appareils est sur un port différent.

----------


## Ventilo

> Vous vous souvenez de mon souci de réseau, que je ne choppais que 10 MBps/s avec la fibre ?
> 
> 
> 
> Il va falloir que je démonte mes prises éthernet et revoie les câblages.
> 
> D'ailleurs au passage, une prise qui a été montée, on peut la démonter ?
> 
> J'avais suivi les câblages constructeur (dessinés sur la prise), il va falloir que je revoies ma copie.


Avant de tout démonter trouve un testeur de prise (20 balles le kit chez mamazon) si ça se trouve t'as juste 1 cable qui est mal enfoncé.

Moi en général je mets 1h30 à installer une prise : 20-30 mn pour tirer le cable, 30 mn pour mettre chaque prise correctement  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Juste histoire que mon histoire de câblage soit clair :



Je ne sais pas si ça a un impact.

----------


## Illynir

Ah parce qu'il avait pas testé ses prises avant ?  :tired:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Il avait du débit, au max de ce qui était autorisé en ADSL, donc il partait du principe que les prises étaient OK.

Il avait tort.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Juste histoire que mon histoire de câblage soit clair :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/8Nr9zbS/c-blage-RJ45.png
> 
> Je ne sais pas si ça a un impact.


Ca ne devrait pas. Techniquement, chaque raccordement fait perdre un peu de signal mais on est dans le négligeable (quand c'est bien branché  ::trollface::  ).
10m en cat6 ou 7 c'est que dalle.

Maintenant pour l'erreur ou le mauvais câblage c'est une piste. En ethernet tu as une possibilité de fonctionner avec seulement 4 fils, mais ça limite à du 10 Mbps. Donc peut-être que le signal passe pas/mal sur un fil et du coup la carte bascule sur ce mode.

Dans tous les cas attention à la norme de cablage A ou B. Entre deux prises murale c'est pas important tant que tu utilises le même schéma sur les deux prises, mais là avec une fiche qui sort tu es obligé de faire le même raccordement sur ta prise que sur la fiche.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Ca ne devrait pas. Techniquement, chaque raccordement fait perdre un peu de signal mais on est dans le négligeable (quand c'est bien branché  ).
> 10m en cat6 ou 7 c'est que dalle.
> 
> Maintenant pour l'erreur ou le mauvais câblage c'est une piste. En ethernet tu as une possibilité de fonctionner avec seulement 4 fils, mais ça limite à du 10 Mbps. Donc peut-être que le signal passe pas/mal sur un fil et du coup la carte bascule sur ce mode.
> 
> Dans tous les cas attention à la norme de cablage A ou B. Entre deux prises murale c'est pas important tant que tu utilises le même schéma sur les deux prises, mais là avec une fiche qui sort tu es obligé de faire le même raccordement sur ta prise que sur la fiche.


OK je suppose que le testeur me dira ça. Genre d'un côté ça va s'allumer 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8 et de l'autre... correctement sur 4 slots, et dans le désordre sur les 4 autres.
Si visuellement rien n'est mal branché sur ma prise, je switcherai du câblage A au câblage B.

----------


## Nazedaq

C'est quand même un paint de qualitance, techniquement.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Vous vous souvenez de mon souci de réseau, que je ne choppais que 10 MBps/s avec la fibre ?
> 
> Et vous avez été un certain nombre à me casser les couilles pour que je descende mon PC directement au cul de la box histoire de vérifier que le souci ne vienne pas des prises ?
> 
> Ca y est, je l'ai fait. 
> 
> Et là je choppe 1 GBps/s.
> 
> Je télécharge 35 fois plus vite.
> ...


Mais ça mérite carrément un ban !  ::XD::

----------


## MoTorBreath

Mais il n'y avait pas une histoire d'autre PC qui lui avait le max du débit ? Il n'était pas branché sur le même câble que le PC du haut ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> OK je suppose que le testeur me dira ça. Genre d'un côté ça va s'allumer 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8 et de l'autre... correctement sur 4 slots, et dans le désordre sur les 4 autres.
> Si visuellement rien n'est mal branché sur ma prise, je switcherai du câblage A au câblage B.


OK euh...

Au départ : 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
A l'arrivée : 6-1-4-5-2-7-8-3

En fait la question n'est plus "pourquoi ça marche pas", la question est "comment est-ce que ça a pu fonctionner même de travers".

----------


## Blind_God_W@D



----------


## Neo_13

> OK euh...
> 
> Au départ : 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
> A l'arrivée : 6-1-4-5-2-7-8-3
> 
> En fait la question n'est plus "pourquoi ça marche pas", la question est "comment est-ce que ça a pu fonctionner même de travers".


Pour 10M, il suffit d'une seule paire OK.

----------


## Seymos

> Pour 10M, il suffit d'une seule paire OK.


Ben là je la vois même pas !?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pour 10M, il suffit d'une seule paire OK.


C'est chelou parce qu'en fait le câblage était bon. Je veux dire, je l'ai démonté, j'ai tout refait de zéro et... j'ai atterri avec exactement le même câblage, mais qui fonctionne.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Jeckhyl qui dépanne son internet :

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je serais bien curieux de venir jeter un coup d'oeil à l'installation moi-même, et voir s'il y a du câble droit ou du câble croisé dans l'histoire.
Tes mesures de départ et d'arrivée, c'est de où à où ? C'est juste le câble vert, ou ce que tu as en testant de bout en bout (câbles vert + rouge de ton schéma) ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bout à bout, forcément. 



Le câble vert, il fini côté box par une fiche mâle, et de l'autre côté par la prise RJ45. J'ai d'abord vérifié le câble rouge allant de la prise à l'ordi,  et une fois assuré qu'il ne présentait pas de problèmes, il m'a servi à vérifier le câblage de la prise.

Au final les fils étaient au bon endroit sur la prise, en refaisant tout de zéro avec le testeur j'arrive exactement au câblage d'origine, celui marqué sur la prise... et exactement celui qui me donnait des mesures fantaisistes. Je n'ai pas d'explication. Peut-être que je n'avais pas correctement fait cheminer les fils correctement dans la prise (vous savez, il y  a de petits chemins pour guider) et m'était contenté de les faire sortir au bon endroit. Je ne vois que ça comme explication.

La seule vraie morale de mon histoire, c'est que quand tu montes des prises RJ45 dans ta maison, tu t'équipe _au préalable_ d'un testeur de prise au lieu de faire chier tout le monde.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Pour ta culture perso, les différents types de câbles croisés RJ45 :


Le problème, c'est qu'après une vérif rapide, et sauf faute d'inattention de ma part, je ne vois pas comment ça peut marcher  ::huh:: 
Ou alors, tu as du Auto MDI-X sur ta box qui teste les 8 brins fil par fil, mais de mémoire le MDI-X peut juste détecter si tu as du droit ou du croisé, pas tester individuellement chaque fil et ajuster. Et puis si c'était le cas, à la base tu n'aurais pas été bloqué à 10M je pense.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Ou alors c'est le testeur qui n'est pas bon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Le problème, c'est qu'après une vérif rapide, et sauf faute d'inattention de ma part, je ne vois pas comment ça peut marcher


Je pige pas  trop ton message en fait. Le testeur m'indique initialement des erreurs ; me fiant à ce qu'il me dit, je reprends le câblage de zéro, je remonte sans prendre en compte ce qui pouvait être marqué sur la prise, une fois que le testeur me dit que tout est OK, et que vérification faite mon PC vérifie parfaitement, je regarde la prise, oh surprise c'est le montage initial, celui marqué par Legrand... 

Les câbles utilisés en  vert et rouge sont les mêmes, de longueur différente forcément. https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B08...?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------


## TheProjectHate

Je reprends, au cas où j'aurais sauté une étape :
Tu vérifies ton câblage au testeur, et en vérifiant de bout en bout (càd en testant de l'embout sur ta box à ton embout sur ton PC) tu as 


> Au départ : 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
> A l'arrivée : 6-1-4-5-2-7-8-3


Tel que c'était, à ce moment tu avais que 10M.

Tu dis que "tu reprends le câblage de zéro", en fait tu fais quelle opération exactement à ce moment ? Tu démontes ta prise murale pour vérifier et/ou refaire le câblage, histoire que sur la prise murale le 1 soit en face du 1 de ta box, etc. ?
Et donc, quand tu dis que tu es de retour sur le montage initial, tu veux dire qu'en re-testant le câblage de bout, tu es à nouveau dans la même situation ? C'est ça que j'ai du mal à saisir dans la description de ton intervention.

EDIT : super, Amazon précise même pas si c'est du câble droit ou croisé sur leur site  :^_^: 
Re-EDIT : ah, je suppose que tu as eu le câble avec la fiche modulaire pour pouvoir sertir toi-même et changer l'ordre des fils ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> C'est ça que j'ai du mal à saisir dans la description de ton intervention.


Oui, c'était pas très clair.
Donc au début, j'avais les chiffres bizarres que tu as mis en citation. Je démonte la prise, je vois quel  fil va dans quel emplacement, je repère le fil qui arrive en 6 pour le foutre en 1, celui qui arrive en 1  pour le foutre en 2, ainsi de suite. Tout fier de moi, je remonte : affolement du testeur. Je recommence la même opération de repérage , et là  ::o:  il me fait revenir sur le branchement prise.

Sauf que là tout de suite, à la rédaction de ce post, je réfléchis à ton intervention, et je décèle que j'ai peut-être dit une connerie. Je ne suis peut-être pas revenu au branchement _initial_ qui suscite ton incompréhension.

Regarde ma lecture initiale.




> Au départ : 1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8
> A l'arrivée : 6-1-4-5-2-7-8-3


Si on décale d'un chiffre, genre "l'autre gros con n'a pas eu le rythme correct en lisant le testeur" ça donne un truc vachement mieux, non ? Avec 4 paires correctement montées.

Donc, au festival des erreurs et des révélations, qui vont finir mon histoire :

Il aurait fallu que je lise sur le testeur 




> Au départ : 1-2-3-*4-5*-6-*7-8*
> A l'arrivée : 3-6-1-*4-5*-2-*7-8*


Et en refaisant le câblage  la seconde fois j'ai dû tout connement passer du montage B au montage A ou vice-versa.

Je ne vois que ça de possible.

----------


## TheProjectHate

Aaaaah bah oui, avec ce décalage de 1 on a bien les paires 1/3 et 2/6 qui sont croisées, là on est bon !  ::): 

Merci d'avoir pris le temps de reprendre et d'expliquer, j'étais en train de me faire des noeuds au cerveau pour essayer de comprendre ce qui m'échappait !

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Aaaaah bah oui, avec ce décalage de 1 on a bien les paires 1/3 et 2/6 qui sont croisées, là on est bon ! 
> 
> Merci d'avoir pris le temps de reprendre et d'expliquer, j'étais en train de me faire des noeuds au cerveau pour essayer de comprendre ce qui m'échappait !


C'est surtout que je n'avais pas compris non plus, avant que tu ne m'interroge et me force à réfléchir.

----------


## Illynir

Et dire qu'on file la fibre a des gens comme ça.  ::ninja:: 

Blague à part, enjoy maintenant.  ::lol::

----------


## ian0delond

En quoi c'est mieux de fermer à double tour que de faire un tour avec la clef?

----------


## Elma

J'imagine que ça augmente le temps de crochetage et du coup le temps où le voleur est vunérable. Sauf si c'est une porte où y'a pas moyen que des gens passe devant. 
Donc en vrai bof bof comme sécu.

----------


## OMar92

Du coup pourquoi ne pas avoir créé des serrures à triple tour?  ::huh::

----------


## Elma

> Du coup pourquoi ne pas avoir créé des serrures à triple tour?


Parce qu'au bout d'un moment ca va etre chiant à ouvrir pour toi aussi. Et puis si tu es sure qu'on va tenter de te cambrioler autant partir direct sur des serrures et des portes de sécu bien plus efficaces.

Enfin depuis le début je suppute mais ça me paraitrais logique.

----------


## Illynir

Quand tu fermes à double tour, tu augmentes par deux le crochetage qui doit être fait, vu qu'il faut faire... deux tours au lieu d'un.

Autre astuce pour les paranos, vous pouvez mettre aussi un verrou prévu pour la gauche d'une porte en l'installant à droite, du coup il faudra tourner la clé dans le sens anti-horaire, ce qui n'est pas DU TOUT naturelle, même pour un cambrioleur.

Autre effet de cette astuce, si vous ne fermez que d'un tour sur ce type d'installation, du coup le cambrioleur qui viendrait crocheter le truc sera en fait en train de... la fermer à double tour à la place.  ::ninja:: 
Et donc il devra le re-crocheter deux fois de suite en sens inverse pour l'ouvrir.

Bien entendu, si le mec se pointe avec une perceuse et un bélier, serrure ou pas, à moins d'une porte blindé c'est pas votre serrure qui fera le gros du boulot.  ::trollface::

----------


## Nazedaq

C'est pas plutôt dans les films qu'on crochète des serrures ?

----------


## Bah

Ouais j'ai pas trop l'impression que les cambriolages se fassent par crochetage.

----------


## OMar92

Chez moi ce fut en forçant les volets (côté cour, donc sans personne pour voir).
A force de surprotéger la porte, les cambrioleurs passent par le point le plus faible (Cf. la pyramide de Khéops)

----------


## Elma

> C'est pas plutôt dans les films qu'on crochète des serrures ?


Ouai j'ai du mal à imaginer un cambriolage de cette manière aujourd'hui, mais c'est peut etre l'époque qui a changé et les serrures avec les doubles tours seraient un vestige d'une lointaine époque où les cambrioleurs avaient moins le choix, étaient moins bourrin, ou devais peut etre, etre plus discret ?

----------


## Enyss

Hello, I'm the lockpickinglawyer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Elma

Puis on avait pas acces à des meuleuses ou autre outils, bien puissant en portatif sur batterie.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouai j'ai du mal à imaginer un cambriolage de cette manière aujourd'hui, mais c'est peut etre l'époque qui a changé et les serrures avec les doubles tours seraient un vestige d'une lointaine époque où les cambrioleurs avaient moins le choix, étaient moins bourrin, ou devais peut etre, etre plus discret ?


Les serrures et les marques sur les clés sont aussi souvent bien plus sophistiquées aujourd'hui, genre les clés de bagnole avec un chemin découpé au laser dans la clé. 

Je pense qu'il y a toujours des vols avec crochetage, sur les antivols de vélos. Là, la serrure est souvent un peu bidon, et la meuleuse pas simple à utiliser en public.

----------


## Tremex

Et en musique :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vafEjZ23EpU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen>

Sinon en films, "Le casse" avec Bébel, ou "Du rififi chez les hommes".

Un extrait un peu pourri : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygTZHbSkTqM

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

A double tour le formant rentre deux fois plus loin dans la gâche donc enfoncer la porte est plus compliquée qu'à simple tour, tout bêtement.

----------


## ian0delond

Vu le passage dans l'étage de mon immeuble, un x2 sur le temps de crochetage change pas grand chose. J'ai pas l'impression que ça change grand chose d'avoir 4cm ou 2cm de la pêne sortie, vu que quand on force la porte c'est la gâche dans le cadre qui saute. Mais j'ai zéro notion de mécanique, je suis prêt à croire qu'il y a une force au carré à appliquer pour forcer.

Je vais continuer à écouter la sagesse populaire même si ca me coute une seconde supplémentaire quand je veux ouvrir ma porte un peu ivre  ::P:

----------


## deathdigger

> Puis on avait pas acces à des meuleuses ou autre outils, bien puissant en portatif sur batterie.


Bof. Généralement, c'est un ou deux tournevis coincés entre la porte et l'encadrement, un grand coup dessus, et ça suffit à ouvrir.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ou si ton barillet dépasse d'à peine 3/4mm de ta plaque, une simple pince-bloc suffit, ça prend 3 secondes.

----------


## fishinou

En 2022, il existe quand même des cylindre anti-casse.

----------


## Nazedaq

Heureusement oui, mais combien de maisons ont encore une porte de cave ou une porte latérale avec ces serrures simples. Un paquet.
C'est toujours bien d'en discuter, ça peut provoquer un déclic chez l'un ou l'autre (ah merde, ma mère vit seule et faut que je change ça).

----------


## Enyss

Après, un peu osef d'avoir des bonnes serrures si ils passent par la fenêtre  :^_^:

----------


## Nasma

Voila il ne sert a rien d'avoir 



En porte principale si il existe un autre accès plus facile a forcer.

----------


## Poon

Salut les canards,

Question assez alambiquée :
Je remarque une référence bien précise chez Ikéa (une porte de placard) qui est introuvable en France mais achetable en Belgique (plus précisément à l'Ikéa de Mons).
Ikéa Belgique ne livre qu'en Belgique.
C'est point grave me dis-je naïvement, je vais essayer de trouver un service de réexpédition de colis', en ayant déjà utilisé de manière professionnelle (mais uniquement dans le sens Irlande/UK=> France et inversement ou alors pour feinter les entreprises qui ne livrent pas dans les DOM-TOM). 
Sauf que (j'ai bien dû chercher une demie-heure pour l'instant), aucune d'entre elles ne proposent de réceptionner le colis en Belgique puis de l'envoyer vers la France. Me voici bien eu.
Est-ce que vous auriez connaissance d'un service qui proposerait ce genre de prestations de manière fiable ?

Il serait peut-être plus simple de contacter un Belge et de s'arranger mais 1) je ne connais malheureusement pas de Belge (personne n'est parfait ^^) et 2) c'est typiquement le genre de demande faite à un inconnu qui sera arnaquogène au possible.

Merci pour votre aide  ::): .

----------


## Seymos

Y a pleins de Belges ici. Y a même un topic de la Belgique.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai le même problème mais pour la toile de parasol SEGLARÖ dispo.... aux USA. Et vu le prix d'un shipito, autant acheter un parasol neuf. C'est très con.

----------


## Sharn

Question bouffe: du lait Uht à peine ouvert conservé 15 jours au frigo ça vous semble comestible ?  ::ninja::  Aucune odeur bizarre, aspect et goût normal.  ::P:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

15 jours ça me semble long quand même.

----------


## Sharn

C'est ce que me dis l'intérêt mondial.  ::P:  Mais ce ne sont pas des expertCPC. :Indeed:

----------


## Sapro

> 15 jours ça me semble long quand même.


En même temps il l'a déjà bu donc bon, on verra bien.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> En même temps il l'a déjà bu donc bon, on verra bien.


Ouais, ou on verra rien et si Sharn ne revient plus on aura toujours un doute.

----------


## Sapro

Ca fera une énième légende CPCesque.

----------


## tenshu

> Question bouffe: du lait Uht à peine ouvert conservé 15 jours au frigo ça vous semble comestible ?  Aucune odeur bizarre, aspect et goût normal.


Ça me semble long aussi mais normalement du lait qui a tourné tu le sais direct à l'odeur et au goût.

Aussi l'avantage du lait c'est que tu peux le pasteriser en le faisant bouillir.

----------


## Manu71

> C'est ce que me dis l'intérêt mondial.  Mais ce ne sont pas des expertCPC.


Je connais qu'un gars qui  a fait ça, de mon club de sport...il a juste passé son nez au dessus de la bouteille, on ne l'a jamais revu  à la salle.
Le lendemain il s'achetait "Qi Gong Magazine, le magazine des arts martiaux chinois", et  il prenait une licence dans  un club de Wing Chun.
A toi de voir...

----------


## Sharn

> Je connais qu'un gars qui  a fait ça, de mon club de sport...il a juste passé son nez au dessus de la bouteille, on ne l'a jamais revu  à la salle.
> Le lendemain il s'achetait "Qi Gong Magazine, le magazine des arts martiaux chinois", et  il prenait une licence dans  un club de Wing Chun.
> A toi de voir...


 ::XD::  Tu me connais tellement bien.  :Emo:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça a déjà marché, dans l'histoire de la téléphonie ou plus précisément dans votre expérience, l'appel à un opérateur pour dire "voilà vous me faites payer 47 euros, si je vais à la concurrence pour un service supérieur je payerai 32 euros, il va falloir faire un geste non vulgaire pour vous aligner" ? 

Pour savoir si ça vaut le coup que je m'impose le stress de la négociation demain.

----------


## Fareeha

Pour avoir bossé chez SFR, oui. Mais cela dépends de ce que tu as comme contrat(s), éligibilité aux offres & l'engagement qu'il te reste (éligible loi châtel ou non) mot d'ordre commercial de l'opérateur sur le moment, si le conseiller est impliqué ou à envie d'aller se faire son sandwich triangle de midi et la façon dont tu le demandes. 

En gros dans mon expérience tu peux en parler, mais si tu vois que de l'autre côté ça ne mords pas ne t'arrache pas les cheveux et part chez quelqu'un d'autre.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah un avis de l'intérieur ! Du coup c'est plutôt le genre de truc à tenter tôt en début de service plutôt qu'avant le pause repas si j'ai bien compris.

----------


## Illynir

> Ça a déjà marché, dans l'histoire de la téléphonie ou plus précisément dans votre expérience, l'appel à un opérateur pour dire "voilà vous me faites payer 47 euros, si je vais à la concurrence pour un service supérieur je payerai 32 euros, il va falloir faire un geste non vulgaire pour vous aligner" ? 
> 
> Pour savoir si ça vaut le coup que je m'impose le stress de la négociation demain.


J'ai testé il y a quelques mois, ils m'ont gentiment dit d'aller me faire mettre.  ::ninja:: 

Mais faut dire que je paye très peu cher avec déjà une réduc a vie dessus, donc j'étais un peu en mode rat.  ::trollface::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Après pour 15 euros par mois ce ne sera pas du bluff de ma part, c'est au moins une certitude.

----------


## Fareeha

> Ah un avis de l'intérieur ! Du coup c'est plutôt le genre de truc à tenter tôt en début de service plutôt qu'avant le pause repas si j'ai bien compris.


Oui, tu auras plus de chance de tomber sur des personnes fraîches et qui feront au moins semblant d'être intéressé par ton dossier. Bon après comme dit tu as les règles d'éligibités aux offres qui s'appliquent et autant il y a 5 - 6  ans quand j'y étais on pouvait les tordre un peu en fonction du client, autant ça ne doit plus être le cas maintenant. Donc c'est pour ça que si tu vois que d'emblée on ne te propose rien tu peux gaiement aller vers ton nouvel opérateur.

----------


## Illynir

Après franchement, un changement d'opérateur avec le code RIO ça se fait tout seul de nos jours, c'est super facile et rapide donc bon. Si vraiment c'est plus avantageux, n'hésite pas en effet.

Vérifie quand même le réseau du nouvel opérateur dans ton coin au cas où.

----------


## Sharn

Qui se souvient de cette période sur le forum où on sortait des variations de la réalisatrice de "La Rafle"? Qui avait sorti un truc du genre :



> L'indifférence à cette souffrance qui s’accroit annonce le fascisme du futur.


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/7...=1#post6678382

----------


## Sapro

Elle est où la question ?

----------


## Sharn

Là.  ::P:

----------


## Sapro

Ouais j'aurais dû quoter.

----------


## Robix66

> Qui se souvient de cette période sur le forum où on sortait des variations de la réalisatrice de "La Rafle"? Qui avait sorti un truc du genre :
> 
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/7...=1#post6678382


J'ai un vague souvenir que c'était Lt Anderson.
Et que ça avait notamment finit en sous-titres d'un film de boules.

----------


## Sharn

> J'ai un vague souvenir que c'était Lt Anderson.
> Et que ça avait notamment finit en sous-titres d'un film de boules.


 :Cafe1:  Il me faut une source pour le film de boules.  ::lol::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Qui se souvient de cette période sur le forum où on sortait des variations de la réalisatrice de "La Rafle"? Qui avait sorti un truc du genre :
> 
> 
> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/7...=1#post6678382


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/3...=1#post3149760




> Cette indifférence à la souffrance qui s'accroît annonce le fascisme du futur.
> La vie humaine n'est plus que valeur d'une force travail qui sortie du cadre du marché ne trouve plus grâce aux yeux des exploiteurs.


Il y avait de l'ambiance.  :WTF:

----------


## deathdigger

> Il me faut une source pour le film de boules.


The_wamburger si je me souviens bien.

----------


## Sharn

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/3...=1#post3149760
> 
> 
> 
> Il y avait de l'ambiance.


T'as connu le sujet de l'actu ?  ::P:

----------


## Franky Mikey

Du tout. À voir le nombre de grisés dans les vieux fils, je suis arrivé après les grandes purges.

----------


## Sharn

Disons que c'est pas pour rien qu'on a interdit l'actu. ::P:

----------


## OMar92

> Disons que c'est pas pour rien qu'on a interdit l'actu.


Et les quelques survivants (Guerre, USA), font de temps en temps l'objet de sanctions (bans, fermeture temporaire du topic).

----------


## Sapro

> Du tout. À voir le nombre de grisés


Ça te donne une idée du nombre de multis actuellement sur le forum  ::trollface::

----------


## deathdigger

> T'as connu le sujet de l'actu ?


Bof, c'était pas si terrible l'actu. Ce qui foutait la merde, c'était la mare. Y'avait un effet d'entrainement des "vieux" qui se mettaient à harceler certains (et c'est parfois allé très loin).

----------


## Sapro

Yep.
La mare  :Mellow2: 

 ::ninja::

----------


## Sharn

> Bof, c'était pas si terrible l'actu. Ce qui foutait la merde, c'était la mare. Y'avait un effet d'entrainement des "vieux" qui se mettaient à harceler certains (et c'est parfois allé très loin).


Jamais connu la mare. Du coup c'était pas mieux avant ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

> Jamais connu la mare. Du coup c'était pas mieux avant ?


Ou alors c'était mieux avant que l'avant qu'on considère mieux, mais je suis plus sur de comprendre ce que j'écris là  ::huh::

----------


## Bah

Je dirais que ca n'a jamais été ce que c'était.

----------


## Sapro

Ça n'a même jamais existé.

----------


## Sharn

> Ça n'a même jamais existé.


Ça a vraiment existé ?

----------


## Flad

> Ce qui foutait la merde, c'était la mare.


Nope.

----------


## Jeckhyl

À un repas de famille où les gens ont des opinions différentes sur les sujets d'actualité, ça part vite en couille.
Alors si tu rajoute l'anonymat et l'impunité d'internet, ça va partir encore plus vite, pas besoin de chercher la mare ou qui que ce soit d'autre.

----------


## tenshu

Surtout quand la modération est passée en service minimum par rapport à l'époque O Boulon. Globalement les droitards pouvaient venir dire les pires trucs tant que c'était en langage châtié.

Le pic ça a été aux alentours du gamegate, j'ai bloqué plusieurs fois le forum dans mon host pour éviter le ban.

----------


## OMar92

> Jamais connu la mare. Du coup c'était pas mieux avant ?


Non.
La seule chose qui était mieux avant, c'est les moulins...  ::ninja::

----------


## Eloso

> Non.
> La seule chose qui était mieux avant, c'est les moulins...


Les instruments aussi  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Bah

Et les pistes de ski.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le regretté Topic du Cœur a aussi valu quelques bans je crois (pas celui de la course à pied dont l'hommage est tout de même bien venu).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Coucou les canards !

Question à ceux qui ont déjà fait les démarches pour un *Crédit Immobilier*.
Est-ce que vous auriez des noms à me donner d'organismes qui donnent facilement une réponse rapide, sans avoir à donner son ADN ?

Contexte : je suis au chômage, je m'attends donc à un non.
Mais j'ai besoin de faits.
Certains comprendront.
Donc, si je pouvais obtenir un ou plusieurs refus de prêt pour ce motif, sans avoir à exposer mon dossier médical, impliquer la famille ou je ne sais quoi qu'ils inventeraient, ça m'arrangerait beaucoup !
Merci par avance.

----------


## Illynir

Bonne chance.

Ce n'est pas constructif, je sais, mais je n'en connais pas perso. Surtout avec du chômage.

----------


## Xan

> Coucou les canards !
> 
> Question à ceux qui ont déjà fait les démarches pour un *Crédit Immobilier*.
> Est-ce que vous auriez des noms à me donner d'organismes qui donnent facilement une réponse rapide, sans avoir à donner son ADN ?
> 
> Contexte : je suis au chômage, je m'attends donc à un non.
> Mais j'ai besoin de faits.
> Certains comprendront.
> Donc, si je pouvais obtenir un ou plusieurs refus de prêt pour ce motif, sans avoir à exposer mon dossier médical, impliquer la famille ou je ne sais quoi qu'ils inventeraient, ça m'arrangerait beaucoup !
> Merci par avance.


Hello, tu peux commencer par Bourso. Pour mon achat récent j'ai fait une demande de financement 100% en ligne chez eux. Bon ils m'ont refusé direct en moins de 5mn, j'ai pris mon prêt ailleurs mais du coup ça semble bien correspondre à ce que tu cherches  :;): 

J'ai fait la demande en ayant déjà un compte, je sais pas trop ce qu'ils demandent dans le cas ou tu n'est pas client. Au pire tu peux toujours créer un compte gratuit

----------


## Neo_13

> Coucou les canards !
> 
> Question à ceux qui ont déjà fait les démarches pour un *Crédit Immobilier*.
> Est-ce que vous auriez des noms à me donner d'organismes qui donnent facilement une réponse rapide, sans avoir à donner son ADN ?
> 
> Contexte : je suis au chômage, je m'attends donc à un non.
> Mais j'ai besoin de faits.
> Certains comprendront.
> Donc, si je pouvais obtenir un ou plusieurs refus de prêt pour ce motif, sans avoir à exposer mon dossier médical, impliquer la famille ou je ne sais quoi qu'ils inventeraient, ça m'arrangerait beaucoup !
> Merci par avance.


Au Credit mutuel, ils ont été penible, mais infiniment moins que tous les autres.

----------


## deathdigger

> Nope.


Carrément si. Y'a quand même des histoires où une des victimes des "Oh ça va, c'est qu'une blague" a dû porter plainte. Pour ça que le "c'était mieux avant", mouais...
Ce qui est dommage, c'est le départ de certaines personnes (bannies ou parties d'elles-mêmes), mais bon, c'est la vie des forums. J'espère juste que ceux qui sont partis brusquement (parce que ça n'allait pas forcément bien dans leurs vies) vont bien.




> Surtout quand la modération est passée en service minimum par rapport à l'époque O Boulon. Globalement les droitards pouvaient venir dire les pires trucs tant que c'était en langage châtié.


C'est vrai que c'est pénible les mecs qui ont des opinions contraires  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Je suis d'accord avec la première partie de ton message et évidemment pas avec la seconde. On a un peu trop tendance en ce moment à faire passer n'importe quoi pour de la liberté d'expression alors qu'en réalité on est dans le délit. Pas encore ici (ou alors j'ai eu la chance de ne pas le constater) mais sur d'autres réseaux et en particulier - il est inutile de le nier - chez les "gamers" et autres "geeks" ça va parfois assez loin.

Bon, j'ai une question un peu tordue moi. J'aimerai une solution facile et pas trop chère pour permettre que mes 3 enfants puissent, en voiture, regarder le même film mais sur 3 écrans afin de ne pas se démonter la tête. Genre y aurait un appareil principal qui envoie la sauce/source et deux écrans secondaires qui ne font "que" projeter. Et disons sur au moins du 10" ?

----------


## Tahia

> Je suis d'accord avec la première partie de ton message et évidemment pas avec la seconde. On a un peu trop tendance en ce moment à faire passer n'importe quoi pour de la liberté d'expression alors qu'en réalité on est dans le délit. Pas encore ici (ou alors j'ai eu la chance de ne pas le constater) mais sur d'autres réseaux et en particulier - il est inutile de le nier - chez les "gamers" et autres "geeks" ça va parfois assez loin.
> 
> Bon, j'ai une question un peu tordue moi. J'aimerai une solution facile et pas trop chère pour permettre que mes 3 enfants puissent, en voiture, regarder le même film mais sur 3 écrans afin de ne pas se démonter la tête. Genre y aurait un appareil principal qui envoie la sauce/source et deux écrans secondaires qui ne font "que" projeter. Et disons sur au moins du 10" ?


Bah 3 tablettes et tu fais du screen mirroring non ? Bon après faut voir le coup des tablettes  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais niveau coût c'est pas terrible mais je pensais pas pouvoir le faire avec 2 écrans secondaires. C'est quand même à envisager. Mais techniquement il faut pas des tablettes trop pourries j'imagine ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Ouais niveau coût c'est pas terrible mais je pensais pas pouvoir le faire avec 2 écrans secondaires. C'est quand même à envisager. Mais techniquement il faut pas des tablettes trop pourries j'imagine ?


Tu prends 3 ecran HDMI sur aliexpress, un HDMI splitter et tu vois pour la source.
Genre https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/10000...d=C3vhq5pr0b1h

Et bon chance pour l'intégration :D

(il y a aussi des écrans "normaux" 10 pouces avec hdmi et un cadre pour fermer tout ça).

----------


## tenshu

> C'est vrai que c'est pénible les mecs qui ont des opinions contraires


Depuis le temps que je le dis !
C'est pas pour rien qu'on a créé la *ＬＩＳＴＥ*  ::trollface::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Une question tout bête : Comment je fais aujourd'hui pour choper des MP3 tout propres, bien taggués comme il faut, pour nourrir mon baladeur numérique ?

Je sais qu'il est toujours possible de ripper ses CDs. Je l'ai fait d'ailleurs mais ma collection est très vieillissante.
Je suis abonné à Spotify mais je ne vois aucune option d'export ou autre. Idem sur Youtube music ou encore Amazon d'ailleurs.
J'ai vraiment (mais vraiment) pas envie d'aller chercher du torrent ou autre parce que c'est chia... euh illégal.

Il me reste quoi ? Est ce qu'il existe une solution simple et légale ? Sinon je dois demander à un pote s'il a gardé sa vieille collection de MP3 ?

Un canard sympa aurait une proposition honnête ?  ::ninja:: 

Merci !  :;):

----------


## Jeckhyl

Amazon tu peux télécharger la musique achetée (donc pas celle en accès grâce à l'abonnement, celle dont tu as payé l'album) si c'est là ta question.

----------


## OMar92

> Je suis abonné à Spotify mais je ne vois aucune option d'export ou autre. Idem sur Youtube music ou encore Amazon d'ailleurs.


Ben sur Amazon, tu peux, non?  ::huh:: 



(je ne connaissais pas l'option "autorip", mais ça semble faire l'affaire aussi).

----------


## Xchroumfph

Ah oui pardon, je cherche à choper des singles pour une tracklist, pas des albums entiers. J'aurai dû le préciser.

Je vais retourner voir du côté d'Amazon.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (je ne connaissais pas l'option "autorip", mais ça semble faire l'affaire aussi).


Aucune trace de l'option chez moi. Bizarre ?

----------


## tenshu

Bah le magasin de référence ça reste iTunes.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Et clairement tu auras aucun export depuis tes services de stream, c'est absolument pas l'idée.
Par contre sur n'importe quel smartphone tu peux me mettre de la musique "hors ligne".

----------


## Xchroumfph

Oui mais l'idée c'est d'utiliser un lecteur MP3, pas un smartphone.

----------


## Olorin

TU as Qobuz sinon, qui propose du lossless, voire de la haute résolution, en plus du mp3 lossy.

(sinon, il existe des solution pour exporter les morceaux depuis Deezer, Spotify ou youtube, mais ca sort des conditions d'utilisation...)

----------


## Elma

> Oui mais l'idée c'est d'utiliser un lecteur MP3, pas un smartphone.


Un quoi ? Un ghetto blaster ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Xchroumfph

Si seulement...  :Bave: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> (sinon, il existe des solution pour exporter les morceaux depuis Deezer, Spotify ou youtube, mais ca sort des conditions d'utilisation...)


J'ai vu oui mais en plus du point que tu soulignes, j'ai de gros a priori sur la sécurité de ce type d'applications.

----------


## Sapro

> Si seulement... 
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> J'ai vu oui mais en plus du point que tu soulignes, j'ai de gros a priori sur la sécurité de ce type d'applications.


Sinon tu as des baladeurs mp3 dédiés à Spotify et Amazon Music.
Mighty Vibe par exemple.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Tu prends 3 ecran HDMI sur aliexpress, un HDMI splitter et tu vois pour la source.
> Genre https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/10000...d=C3vhq5pr0b1h
> 
> Et bon chance pour l'intégration :D
> 
> (il y a aussi des écrans "normaux" 10 pouces avec hdmi et un cadre pour fermer tout ça).


Eh bah ça m'a donné des pistes en tous les cas.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sinon tu as des baladeurs mp3 dédiés à Spotify et Amazon Music.
> Mighty Vibe par exemple.


Ah oui, 150 balles quand même...  ::o: 
Bon ceci dit, ça a le mérite d'exister. Merci pour la RDJ.

----------


## Sapro

> Ah oui, 150 balles quand même... 
> Bon ceci dit, ça a le mérite d'exister. Merci pour la RDJ.


Oui clairement le prix est abusé.
Il doit y avoir des sous-marques peut etre, j'y connais rien.

----------


## Goji

"Je suis abonné à une plateforme de streaming de musique, mais je voudrais la télécharger afin de l'écouter sur des appareils non connectés".

Non, car ce n'est pas du tout le principe !

Si tu veux """posséder""" de la musique, il faut l'acheter. Et je conseille fortement, lorsque c'est possible (cad lorsque l'artiste y est représenté) d'acheter sur Bandcamp, où l'artiste (ou le label) est rémunéré directement.
Profitons de ce magasin de musique en ligne avant que Epic Games n'en fasse... on ne sait pas trop encore quoi, mais sûrement de la merde comparé à la simplicité de la démarche actuelle de Bandcamp.

----------


## fishinou

> Ah oui, 150 balles quand même... 
> Bon ceci dit, ça a le mérite d'exister. Merci pour la RDJ.


Mais y'a vraiment un marché pour ça ?

Bon y'a une offre, donc j'imagine que oui, mais j'ai du mal à imaginer ...

----------


## nefrem

Question : un bon site pour trouver en ligne une bague de fiançailles ?
Pas un truc a 100 balles, mais pas un truc a 4000 balles non plus.

----------


## Illynir

Franchement, j'oserai pas perso. Trop de thune en jeu.

Sinon va sur des enseignes très connues qui ont pignon sur rue, je pense que c'est un peu la base de la base.

----------


## deathdigger

> Question : un bon site pour trouver en ligne une bague de fiançailles ?
> Pas un truc a 100 balles, mais pas un truc a 4000 balles non plus.


On a pris nos alliances sur Etsy avec ma femme.
C'est du fait main (attention, y'a quelques arnaques), tu as un plus large choix de matériaux qu'en boutique (on a pris des alliances en titane) et ça coute BEAUCOUP moins cher qu'en boutique :

163$ en 2015 (les deux)

----------


## kikoro

Regarde du côté de gemmyo  :;): 
C'est français et la fondatrice est notamment connu pour faire pas mal interview super intéressant en podcast.

----------


## Flad

> Question : un bon site pour trouver en ligne une bague de fiançailles ?
> Pas un truc a 100 balles, mais pas un truc a 4000 balles non plus.


Edenly.

----------


## nefrem

> Edenly.


C'est fait et elle vient bien d'Edenly, merci !
Plus qu'a créer le moment et faire la demande. Misère  :Emo:

----------


## Lee Tchii

Faut mieux éviter le titane sur des bijoux.
C'est à coup à se faire découper le doigt par les secours en cas d'accident car le métal est supra-relou à trancher  ::ninja::

----------


## nefrem

> Faut mieux éviter le titane sur des bijoux.
> C'est à coup à se faire découper le doigt par les secours en cas d'accident car le métal est supra-relou à trancher


j'ai toujours su que je ce serait une bague or blanc et saphir  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

il y a déjà énormément de doigts sectionnés accidentellement par des bagues, lors de chutes au cours desquelles les bagues sont coincées quelque part  :Mellow2: .

----------


## LaVaBo

> il y a déjà énormément de doigts sectionnés accidentellement par des bagues, lors de chutes au cours desquelles les bagues sont coincées quelque part .


Hm hm, coincées "quelque part". 

Je me suis assis, et il y avait cet annulaire qui traînait, je ne comprends vraiment pas comment il est rentré.

----------


## Seymos

Arrêtez avec vos histoires de bagues perdues et de bagues de fiançailles or blanc saphir  :tired:

----------


## perverpepere

> Arrêtez avec vos histoires de bagues perdues et de bagues de fiançailles or blanc saphir


Elle est toujorus pas ressortie ?


Et féloche Nefrem, n'hésite pas à filmer et poster ton vent dans la LDJ  :;):

----------


## Roupille

On peut encore commander sur Amazon sans souscrire à l'insu de son plein gré à Amazon Prime ? 

Cela fait quelques années que je n'ai plus rien acheté chez eux et là j'ai regardé attentivement les options de livraison, que dalle à part "Amazon Prime"
Ca ressemble vraiment à une escroquerie leur truc.

----------


## Illynir

Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire, aucun problème sans amazon prime. Même si ils sont insistants dessus.

----------


## Roupille

J'ai pas réussi à trouver l'alternative. Je dois me faire vieux.

----------


## Bah

Passer 15 ans à essayer de réveiller Toubib, ça laisse des traces.

----------


## Clad

> Passer 15 ans à essayer de réveiller Toubib, ça laisse des traces.


Il est bien actif ne t'inquiètes pas: https://forum.canardpc.com/members/44860-Croaker

----------


## Roupille

> Passer 15 ans à essayer de réveiller Toubib, ça laisse des traces.


C'est du travail de gérer une compagnie noire  ::P:

----------


## tenshu

> On peut encore commander sur Amazon sans souscrire à l'insu de son plein gré à Amazon Prime ? 
> 
> Cela fait quelques années que je n'ai plus rien acheté chez eux et là j'ai regardé attentivement les options de livraison, que dalle à part "Amazon Prime"
> Ca ressemble vraiment à une escroquerie leur truc.


Sur la fiche d'un produit la mention "Amazon prime" ne veut pas dire que tu es obligé d'avoir prime pour te le faire livrer.
Juste que si tu l'as alors tu auras la livraison rapide.

De même qu'au moment de payer ils peuvent être insistant pour te faire "essayer" prime (et que tu oublies d'annuler. Mais hé Jeff a besoin de tes tunes pour ses fusées) mais c'est absolument pas obligé il y a toujours un petit lien non merci.

----------


## fishinou

Puisqu'une info en chasse une autre, et qu'il n'y a aucune suivi des dossiers sur ce forum, je m'y colle :

Flad a-t-il eu des nouvelles du tribunal ?

Madame nefrem à-t-elle dit oui ?

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## Flad

> Puisqu'une info en chasse une autre, et qu'il n'y a aucune suivi des dossiers sur ce forum, je m'y colle :
> 
> Flad a-t-il eu des nouvelles du tribunal ?
> 
> Madame nefrem à-t-elle dit oui ?
> 
> Répondez maintenant !


Que dalle, c'était donc bien une manœuvre de cowboy !

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je ne savais même pas que Flad avait saisi un Tribunal  ::o:

----------


## Nazedaq

Ben si, comme d'hab.
Faut pas le faire chier.

Jamais.

Gaffe.

----------


## Wobak

> Si ce n'est ni le clavier, ni Edge (à confirmer ce second point) j'en conclue que j'avais bidouillé dans W10. Est-ce qu'il y a un endroit dans Windows 10 qui permette de dire "alors quand j'appuie sur telle touche de fonction, pouf ça ouvre ce programme" ?



Si tu vas chercher l'exécutable de edge et que tu fais un clic droit dessus, il doit y avoir un onglet où tu peux spécifier un raccourci.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ah merde j'ai effacé en ninja mais tu étais déjà sur la question  ::):  et on voit le professionnel : j'avais bien mis un raccourci sur l'exécutable de Edge. 

Je me suis pris la tête plusieurs heures pour _ça_.

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour avoir pris le temps de me répondre  ::): .

----------


## fishinou

> Je ne savais même pas que Flad avait saisi un Tribunal


Flad a rien saisie du tout. Mais il a croisé un cow-boy et depuis il attend des nouvelles ^^

----------


## Elma

Petite questions aux electro du forum. 
Des forains ce sont installé à la demande del a mairie avec manege, et tout le tralala sur la place du village en face de chez moi. 
Soucis ça à commencé ce soir, j'ai toute mes lumières qui font le yoyo avec baisse d'intensité. 
J'imagine que la tension (chute de tension ?) est en cause mais y'a potentiellement un risque pour mon matos electrique plus important type frigo, micro onde ou autre ? 

Déjà que c'est relou d'avoir l'impression d'avoir un show lumière quand on mange, mais si en plus ça endommage le matos...

----------


## LeLiquid

Chrome semble me faire pop des pubs directement sur via windows (ou l'inverse) en bas à droite du bureau.. Quelqu'un sait comment desactiver cette merde ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

Si on parle de la même chose, tu ouvres les notifications (tout à droite de la barre de tâche), en haut à droite de la fenêtre "Gérer les notifications", et tu fais défiler vers le bas de "Obtenir les notifications de ces expéditeurs" jusqu'à trouver en expéditeur Chrome, et tu désactives.

----------


## LeLiquid



----------


## Jeckhyl



----------


## Bah

Vous savez comment ça s'appelle ces raccords ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

Raccord auto-dénudant (  :Red:  ) il me semble

----------


## perverpepere

Un truc pété ?

----------


## Bah

> Raccord auto-dénudant (  ) il me semble


Ah ouais ça marche et ça me donne aussi cosse rapide ou bornes électriques à épissure rapide. Merci !

----------


## Clad

On appelle aussi ça "les saloperies dans les tableau de bord Citroen qui font plein de faux contacts"

----------


## Phenixy

Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.

----------


## deathdigger

> Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.


IMDB ne le fait pas ?

----------


## Bah

> On appelle aussi ça "les saloperies dans les tableau de bord Citroen qui font plein de faux contacts"


Alors autant pour fixer le câble périphérique de ma tondeuse robot c'est limite mais ça passe, autant je comprends pas comment quelqu'un de sain d'esprit peut décider d'utiliser ça pour un bagnole.

----------


## S0da

> Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.


En effet  ::unsure:: 
En attendant mieux, c'est toujours en navigation privé Allociné...

----------


## poneyroux

Google me paraît être presque un moindre mal à ce niveau là.
En tout cas ça marche bien, leur trucs d'horaires de ciné.

(maintenant faut choisir entre la liberté Webediesque pour Allocine, la liberté Amazonienne pour imdb et la liberté Googlesque pour Google, on est bon là)

----------


## Shaunipul

> Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.


Google me le fait tout seul lorsque je tape le nom d'un film.

Edit: ah ben grilled^^

----------


## Kamasa

> Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.


Pas à ma connaissance.
Allocine fait parti de ces quelques sites que je ne visite qu'en navigation privée à cause de ça.
Sinon, si tu sais quelles salles sont autour de chez toi tu peux aller directement sur le site de l'exploitant.

----------


## Phenixy

Merci, ouais ça va être navigation privée dans Firefox à chaque fois, tant pis.  ::P: 

J'avais trouvé comment supprimer le pop-up bloquant avec uBlock Origin, mais ensuite je sais pas trop pourquoi j'ai la barre de scroll qui disparaît, je ne peux pas "descendre" dans la page...

----------


## Illynir

Vous vous prenez la tête pour rien les gars, des gens ont déjà créé une liste de filtre pour ce genre de merde dans uBlock Origin, c'est le filtre "EasyList cookie" dans l'onglet liste de filtres des options de l'extension. Si vous l'activez vous n'aurez plus le popup de chiasse.

Tester à l'instant pour vérifier mes dires au cas où et c'est toujours fonctionnel.

----------


## Phenixy

> Vous vous prenez la tête pour rien les gars, des gens ont déjà créé une liste de filtre pour ce genre de merde dans uBlock Origin, c'est le filtre "EasyList cookie" dans l'onglet liste de filtres des options de l'extension. Si vous l'activez vous n'aurez plus le popup de chiasse.
> 
> Tester à l'instant pour vérifier mes dires au cas où et c'est toujours fonctionnel.

----------


## Clad

> Alors autant pour fixer le câble périphérique de ma tondeuse robot c'est limite mais ça passe, autant je comprends pas comment quelqu'un de sain d'esprit peut décider d'utiliser ça pour un bagnole.


Les même qui se sont dit "on va faire une pieuvre gigantesque avec plein de tuyaux en plastoc fragile qui fondent si jamais ils chauffent un peu, on va les faire croiser partout la ligne d'échappement, et puis le circuit fera aussi la pression des freins comme ça au moindre truc de travers la bagnole freine plus".

C'est pour ça que Citroen a coulé en fait: ils avaient plus de clients. De clients vivant je veux dire.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Les même qui se sont dit "on va faire une pieuvre gigantesque avec plein de tuyaux en plastoc fragile qui fondent si jamais ils chauffent un peu, on va les faire croiser partout la ligne d'échappement, et puis le circuit fera aussi la pression des freins comme ça au moindre truc de travers la bagnole freine plus".
> 
> C'est pour ça que Citroen a coulé en fait: ils avaient plus de clients. De clients vivant je veux dire.


 ::XD:: 

Merci pour la rigolade.

Sérieux y a des gens qui voudraient acheter Citroën ? Au XXIème siècle ?

----------


## LeLiquid

Jean Claude vous juge.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Jean Claude vous juge.


 :^_^:  Ahah oui c'est vrai.

----------


## Elma

Ma ZX qui tournait trop bien vous juge. 

Bon, certes, j'avais des problèmes de freins. Mais bon ...  ::P:

----------


## Sharn

C'est un peu intime de parler de ça sur un forum.  ::unsure::

----------


## ian0delond

> Est-ce qu'il existe une alternative à Allociné pour pouvoir, en tapant le nom d'un film, avec les cinémas et les horaires de projections près de chez moi? C'est de pire en pire Allociné qui te force à accepter leurs cookies Webedia de chie ou à payer, j'aimerais trouver un site plus "libre" ou _user friendly_.


Si t'es à Paris s'il y a l'officiel des spectacles sinon va sur le site de l'exploitant de la salle.

----------


## Neo_13

> Merci pour la rigolade.
> 
> Sérieux y a des gens qui voudraient acheter Citroën ? Au XXIème siècle ?


Ma Xantia me manque parfois...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Ma Xantia me manque parfois...


Le problème des madeleines c'est que la réalité est loin du souvenir _comme_ même.

----------


## Neo_13

> Le problème des madeleines c'est que la réalité est loin du souvenir _comme_ même.


Oui, et quand on est assez vieux pour avoir posséder une Citroën à suspension hydropneumatique, on est probablement assez vieux pour avoir les fils qui se touchent.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Quand j'étais jeune, dans le quartier la mode était au BX, comme quoi.

----------


## Sharn

Dans 2 minutes on va parler de Renault Fuego ou de 103 SP.  ::ninja::

----------


## perverpepere

> Alors autant pour fixer le câble périphérique de ma tondeuse robot c'est limite mais ça passe, autant je comprends pas comment quelqu'un de sain d'esprit peut décider d'utiliser ça pour un bagnole.


C'était fréquent à l'époque où l'on montait encore l'attelage soit même pour récuperer les feux arrière de la voiture sur la remorque. Maintenant avec le multiplexage pas sur que ca marce.

----------


## cailloux

Bonjour.
Je viens de recevoir une lettre de recouvrement d'une amende automobile non payé. 
Amende que ne ne me rappelle pas avoir reçu ( la deuxième du genre) mais :
Pour l'autre ils n'avaient pas la bonne adresse, j'ai dût fair eune démarche pour payer le minimum et c'est passé)

Là dans la lettre de recouvrement il y a indiqué "saisie de vos meubles au [ancienne adresse]" donc je pense que le soucis est le même.

Comment est ce que je peux gérer ça à votre avis ?

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

En ne prenant pas d'amendes ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ventilo

> Bonjour.
> Je viens de recevoir une lettre de recouvrement d'une amende automobile non payé. 
> Amende que ne ne me rappelle pas avoir reçu ( la deuxième du genre) mais :
> Pour l'autre ils n'avaient pas la bonne adresse, j'ai dût fair eune démarche pour payer le minimum et c'est passé)
> 
> Là dans la lettre de recouvrement il y a indiqué "saisie de vos meubles au [ancienne adresse]" donc je pense que le soucis est le même.
> 
> Comment est ce que je peux gérer ça à votre avis ?


Déjà vérifier sur l'ANTS à quelle adresse est ta carte grise.

----------


## cailloux

> En ne prenant pas d'amendes ?


TU as parfaitement raison, en plus je crois bien que les deux ont été prises exactement au même endroit à la même vitesse, à la même heure et par un fixe que je connais. Faut vraiment être con.

----------


## burton

> Bonjour.
> Je viens de recevoir une lettre de recouvrement d'une amende automobile non payé. 
> Amende que ne ne me rappelle pas avoir reçu ( la deuxième du genre) mais :
> Pour l'autre ils n'avaient pas la bonne adresse, j'ai dût fair eune démarche pour payer le minimum et c'est passé)
> 
> Là dans la lettre de recouvrement il y a indiqué "saisie de vos meubles au [ancienne adresse]" donc je pense que le soucis est le même.
> 
> Comment est ce que je peux gérer ça à votre avis ?


J'ai eu le cas de figure il y a quelques années. Saisie sur compte bancaire de 187,50€. Il l'a fallu un moment et des talents d'enquêteur pour découvrir qu'il s'agissait du recouvrement d'une amende datant de 6 ans auparavant 

J'ai envoyé un courrier à l'officier en charge des amendes sur rennes il me semble. Avec un chèque de 68€ correspondant à l'amende en question

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> TU as parfaitement raison, en plus je crois bien que les deux ont été prises exactement au même endroit à la même vitesse, à la même heure et par un fixe que je connais. Faut vraiment être con.


AHah, bon je dis ça mais dans mon ancien boulot j'en ai pris 3 dans exactement ces mêmes conditions. À chaque fois je me suis dit PUTAIN MAIS QUEL CON. Mais ça passait par la boîte donc on payait mais on avait pas le retrait de 1 point.

----------


## Pelpel

J'ai un soucis avec le téléphone de mon fils, c'est un Redmi Note 10 pro et il est plein à craquer et je ne vois pas quoi supprimer pour gagner de la place.
Les photos et les vidéos sont (en majorité) sur la carte du téléphone.
L'analyse du téléphone ressort ça :



Ce que je ne comprends c'est les deux 'système' différents. 
Une idée de à quoi ça correspond et comment je pourrais libérer de la place ?

----------


## salakis

> J'ai un soucis avec mon fils, comment je pourrais libérer de la place ?


Ya un speedrun "DDASS" qui doit exister sur le net.

----------


## Sharn

> J'ai un soucis avec le téléphone de mon fils, c'est un Redmi Note 10 pro et il est plein à craquer et je ne vois pas quoi supprimer pour gagner de la place.
> Les photos et les vidéos sont (en majorité) sur la carte du téléphone.
> L'analyse du téléphone ressort ça :
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/0sBn7N1/308089566-1...65570144-n.jpg
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends c'est les deux 'système' différents. 
> Une idée de à quoi ça correspond et comment je pourrais libérer de la place ?


T'as fait tous les nettoyages dispo de base avec Redmi ? Mon Redmi 8 Note Pro m'avait fait pareil mais c'était du stockage de vidéo qui se faisait au mauvais endroit.

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai un soucis avec le téléphone de mon fils, c'est un Redmi Note 10 pro et il est plein à craquer et je ne vois pas quoi supprimer pour gagner de la place.
> Les photos et les vidéos sont (en majorité) sur la carte du téléphone.
> L'analyse du téléphone ressort ça :
> 
> Ce que je ne comprends c'est les deux 'système' différents. 
> Une idée de à quoi ça correspond et comment je pourrais libérer de la place ?


Soit comprendre le bug (mais là, comme ça on a n'a vraiment pas assez d'info), car je pense que le "système" le plus gros est un mensonge, c'est autre chose, soit un bon vieux reset factory des familles pour repartir sur des bases saines.

C'est possible que ce soit un truc un peu bête genre des quantité beaucoup trop importantes de données temporaires (mais en réalité permanentes). Exemple, des playlists spotify téléchargées (qui sont donc foutu dans des caches).

----------


## Clad

> Merci pour la rigolade.
> 
> Sérieux y a des gens qui voudraient acheter Citroën ? Au XXIème siècle ?


Bah moi.

Avec Citroen on ne s'ennuie jamais le week end.

Dimanche dernier, je dois changer une bricole sur la XM, je lis un guide sur un forum: "Alors vous enlevez ça, en dessous ya tel truc c'est pété c'est normal. Ensuite il y a un cache en plastique, il est soit fendu en deux soit manquant c'est normal. Après il y a 12 vis à enlever, ça tient que par 4 vis les 8 autres le pas de vis est pété il n'y a qu'à les tirer c'est normal". Effectivement le guide avait raison: tous ces trucs là (qui avaient probablement jamais été demonté par personne avant) étaient pété sur la mienne aussi.

Et aujourd'hui j'ai un jour off, je vais prendre le dremel et creuser un peu le plastique derrière la planche de bord. Pourquoi ? La sortie des cables arrive directement dessus à 90 degres. Le cable a pas assez de place pour faire un angle le truc est completement pressé genre comme si tu mettais un balladeur dans ta poche avec le cable de l'écouteur vers le bas. Le stress fait tout le temps casser le cable (c'est emmerdant, c'est celui du compteur de vitesse) et t'as beau le changer ça ne durera qu'un temps c'est une erreur de conception. La seule manière c'est de creuser un peu au dremel pour laisser à la boucle du cable la place de faire un angle plus large.

Problème connu et emmerdant déjà sur les phase 1. Resté tel quel sur ma phase 2.

----------


## Ventilo

Ca m'épate toujours de voir des gens avec de vieilles voitures moches. Elle a combien de km ta xm ?

----------


## Clad

Sais pas, le compteur est tombé en panne vers 180k.

Sachant que je fais 100km pour aller bosser, 5 fois par semaine 45 semaines par an et que le compteur est comme ça depuis fin 2016, je te laisse calculer. + Tous les trajets hors boulot.

Après les Citroën de toute façon ça coûte pas cher à réparer parce que les pièces détachées étant jamais dispo ça s'achète par paire

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'hésite à poser la question, la dernière fois que j'ai vu aborder le sujet, il fallait soit quelque chose du niveau de perfection d'un doctorat, soit... rien, visiblement, mais je me lance :

Si je cherche un magazine de vulgarisation historique à lire dans mes chiottes, il existe quoi de sympa ?

----------


## Illynir

Comme ça à vue de pif je dirais Historia perso: https://www.historia.fr/

Ou sinon Wikipedia.  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

> Ou sinon Wikipedia.


Ouais, mais tu peux pas te torcher avec...  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Je déconseille le téléphone comme papier toilette en tout cas, sauf si il est IP68.  ::ninja::

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Comme ça à vue de pif je dirais Historia perso: https://www.historia.fr/
> 
> Ou sinon Wikipedia.


Non. L'Histoire.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bonjour,

Ma copine, qui est l'utilisatrice principale de notre voiture, a l'impression qu'elle ne freine pas aussi bien qu'avant. Sachant qu'on ne partait pas forcément de très haut (taux d'efficacité global du freinage mesuré à 56% au CT l'an dernière, la limite légale étant 50%).
Je vais prendre un peu le volant tout à l'heure pour me faire une idée, mais si cela se confirme : quel est le diagnostic le plus probable, et quel est la réparation préconisée ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

C'est à côté le topic des voitures.  ::ninja:: 
Sinon il faut déjà voir l'entretien de base : état des plaquettes et disques, purge du liquide de frein.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> C'est à côté le topic des voitures. 
> Sinon il faut déjà voir l'entretien de base : état des plaquettes et disques, purge du liquide de frein.


Merci, donc l'idée serait tout simplement de la confier à un garage ou réparateur lambda en mode "regardez les freins, bisous" ?
Ils risquent pas me dire de changer tout le système avec un devis supérieur à la valeur de la caisse ?  :Sweat: 

(Oui, désolé je me méfie un peu de l'ambiance du topic à 150 peinard au compteur  ::ninja:: )

----------


## LeLiquid

> Merci, donc l'idée serait tout simplement de la confier à un garage ou réparateur lambda en mode "regardez les freins, bisous" ?
> Ils risquent pas me dire de changer tout le système avec un devis supérieur à la valeur de la caisse ? 
> 
> (Oui, désolé je me méfie un peu de l'ambiance du topic à 150 *en sécurité* au compteur )



Fixed.

----------


## LaVaBo

> J'hésite à poser la question, la dernière fois que j'ai vu aborder le sujet, il fallait soit quelque chose du niveau de perfection d'un doctorat, soit... rien, visiblement, mais je me lance :
> 
> Si je cherche un magazine de vulgarisation historique à lire dans mes chiottes, il existe quoi de sympa ?


Guerre et histoire est bien, mais pas généraliste, c'est orienté guerre comme affiché dans le titre.

----------


## fishinou

> Merci, donc l'idée serait tout simplement de la confier à un garage ou réparateur lambda en mode "regardez les freins, bisous" ?
> Ils risquent pas me dire de changer tout le système avec un devis supérieur à la valeur de la caisse ? 
> 
> (Oui, désolé je me méfie un peu de l'ambiance du topic à 150 peinard au compteur )


A priori tu te fera une idée en conduisant déjà.
Ensuite, enlever une roue pour ne serait-ce que regarder la plaquette ça ne demande pas de grande compétence.
Enfin, mettre au garage et demander un devis. Si t'as pas vraiment de garage de confiance (ou recommandé par une connaissance), reste a demander plusieurs devis (mais c'est chiant).

Edit :

Expertise CPC gratuite : frein ou disque ça se juge souvent à l'oreille. Donc si pas de bruit de frottement métallique particulier mais plutôt l'impression que ça "freine mou", plutôt un soucis de liquide de frein je dirais.

----------


## ExPanda

> Expertise CPC gratuite : frein ou disque ça se juge souvent à l'oreille. Donc si pas de bruit de frottement métallique particulier mais plutôt l'impression que ça "freine mou", plutôt un soucis de liquide de frein je dirais.


Pas mieux.
Disques en fin de vie ça vibre, plaquettes en fin de vie ça couine, freinage global qui ramollit ça peut être le circuit à purger. Plus rare mais qui peut arriver si la voiture est pas toute jeune, un étrier qui fait la gueule, mais là tu le sentirais à la conduite.

----------


## Bah

> (Oui, désolé je me méfie un peu de l'ambiance du topic à 150 peinard au compteur )


Non mais tu peux y aller, y'a pas que des mecs qui roulent tranquille là-bas.

----------


## Neo_13

> Merci, donc l'idée serait tout simplement de la confier à un garage ou réparateur lambda en mode "regardez les freins, bisous" ?
> Ils risquent pas me dire de changer tout le système avec un devis supérieur à la valeur de la caisse ? 
> 
> (Oui, désolé je me méfie un peu de l'ambiance du topic à 150 peinard au compteur )


Tu regardes l'usure des plaquettes (épaisseur de la garniture) et des disques (le "creux" entre les zones pas usées et les zones frottantes, vu que tu n'a probablement pas de matériel pour mesurer l'épaisseur) et la couleur du liquide de freins dans le bocal sous le capot. 

Il doit y avoir plus de 3mm de garniture, le disque doit avoir moins de 1,5mm de "creux" en gros (encore une fois, tu manques probablement de matériel pour faire mieux) sans fissure, et le liquide de freins doit avoir une couleur, pas être noir comme du pétrole. Et au dessus du niveau mini du bocal.

Si l'un des ces machins n'est pas rempli, il y a de la maintenance à prévoir (on ne remplit pas aveuglément un bocal où il manque du liquide, on cherche d'abord où il est parti).

----------


## Franky Mikey

Merci pour les réponses.

J'ai fini par la déposer chez Feu Vert pour un diagnostic ce matin. Je pense avoir bien fait : grosse fuite de liquide à l'arrière. 
On va demander la réparation direct, pas question de rouler comme ça.

----------


## perverpepere

Avant toute chose, ca freine droit ?
Freinage leger, freinage de trappeur même déviation du véhicule ?

Après roulage sur plusieurs km sans freinage violent les jantes ont à peu pret la même température à gauche et à droite ?

----------


## Blind_God_W@D

> J'hésite à poser la question, la dernière fois que j'ai vu aborder le sujet, il fallait soit quelque chose du niveau de perfection d'un doctorat, soit... rien, visiblement, mais je me lance :
> 
> Si je cherche un magazine de vulgarisation historique à lire dans mes chiottes, il existe quoi de sympa ?


Je te recommande également Guerres et Histoires. Je suis abonné depuis des années et je le lit dans mes Canard WC.

C'est sérieux, documenté et à part les Hors Séries, ça ne coupe pas les cheveux en 4. Achète-en un au kiosque pour voir si c'est trop léger ou trop profond pour toi. Ce que j'aime y trouver, c'est que ça va très souvent à l'encontre de ce que j'ai appris en cours d'Histoire Géo.

Par contre gaffe aux gosses, y a des photos assez dures en illustration à l'intérieur des fois.

----------


## kilfou

Question gmail qui arrive bientôt à saturation 

Y a til moyen de faire une recherche sur un mot dans l'intitulé du mail en ajoutant une date ?

genre je veux supprimer tous les mails contenant Suivi en intitulé envoyés avant le 1er janvier 2022, comment je fais ?

----------


## Nortifer

Comme ça : subject:suivi before:2022/1/1

Sinon tu peux cliquer sur les options de recherches avancées

----------


## kilfou

Ok, merci !
Et si je veux avoir la totalité en sélectionner puis supprimer et pas le faire 50 par 50 ?  ::):

----------


## Nortifer

Perso j'ai une phrase comme ça qui s'affiche quand je sélectionne les 50 premières : 
Les 50 conversations de cette page sont sélectionnées. Sélectionner toutes les conversations correspondant à cette recherche

----------


## kilfou

Super, merci !

----------


## Clad

> Ok, merci !
> Et si je veux avoir la totalité en sélectionner puis supprimer et pas le faire 50 par 50 ?


Pour tout ce genre de truc un peu avancé, quand j'ai besoin de faire un peu le tri et le ménage je lance thunderbird: il y a une version portable sans install qui écrit rien nul part dans le système, tu dezip, tu le lance (ou avec winrar on peut même le lancer sans le dezipper), tu renseigne juste ton mail (même pas besoin de mot de passe, tu vas juste devoir cliquer un numéro sur ton smartphone), tu fais le tri et la réorganisation dont tu as besoin, et quand tu as fini tu effaces le zip et le dossier depuis lequel tu l'avais exécuté.

Ça fait zéro changement sur ton PC et tu gagnes un temps fou par rapport au webmail.

----------


## fishinou

> Comme ça : subject:suivi before:2022/1/1
> 
> Sinon tu peux cliquer sur les options de recherches avancées


Top ça !

Y'a un mot clé qui permet de rechercher en fonction de l'expéditeur ? Genre "sender" ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

"from:"

Pour aller plus loin : https://www.igatamus.com/bgc/2018/01...fs-dans-gmail/

----------


## Marmottas

Je viens de découvrir que ce topic (que j’évitais jusqu'à présent) ne causait pas de cuisine mais de plein de sujets intéressants !

----------


## kilfou

::XD::

----------


## Clad

Merde les gars il l'a trouvé, faudra en créer un nouveau. Je crois que Marmottas avait dit qu'il était pas fan de point & click, on a qu'à le nommer "Topic des questions sur Monkey Island: Ron Gilbert au cachot ?".

----------


## fishinou

> "from:"
> 
> Pour aller plus loin : https://www.igatamus.com/bgc/2018/01...fs-dans-gmail/


Merci. Faut que je me sauvegarde ça dans un coin !

----------


## Flad

Question tècheunique : vous savez s'il est possible d'importer des sms d'un téléphone vers un autre ? (les 2 sous android).

----------


## Dux

> Question tècheunique : vous savez s'il est possible d'importer des sms d'un téléphone vers un autre ? (les 2 sous android).


Google ne semble pas être ton ami  ::P: 

Oui, beaucoup de marques le font en natif, sinon tu as des applis sur le playstore, ex: SMS Backup & Restore

----------


## Silick

Bonjour,

Mon beau père s'est fait renverser par une voiture alors qu'il était en vélo.
Il est maintenant à l'hosto et n'a pas rempli de constat.

vous savez comment ça va et doit se passer pour lui maintenant ? Il a déjà prévenu son assurance et les gendarmes mais doit-il porter plainte ? quelles seront les étapes ? Les obligations ? 

On entend un peu tout et rien la dessus ...

----------


## Seymos

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon beau père s'est fait renverser par une voiture alors qu'il était en vélo.
> Il est maintenant à l'hosto et n'a pas rempli de constat.
> 
> vous savez comment ça va et doit se passer pour lui maintenant ? Il a déjà prévenu son assurance et les gendarmes mais doit-il porter plainte ? quelles seront les étapes ? Les obligations ? 
> 
> On entend un peu tout et rien la dessus ...


Est ce qu'il y a eu délit de fuite de la personne qui l'a renversé ? Ou est-ce qu'elle lui a laissé ses coordonnées ?

Dans le cas où il y a délit de fuite, effectivement ne pas hésiter à porter plainte, la responsabilité de l'autre personne sera engagée.

Si il y a pas eu délit de fuite, et que ton beau-père est remonté sur ton vélo après avoir dit à la personne que tout allait bien, ça me semble délicat de porter plainte ensuite. Mais par contre il faut peut être recontacter la personne si possible, pour régler les questions d'assurance.

----------


## Silick

Ah non, pas de délit et pas de repartage en vélo.

Il est parti directement a l'hosto. La personne est resté en attendant les gendarmes et pompiers.

Il doit rester à l'hosto car il a des problèmes de santés à cause de l'accident.

Il est pas en forme du tout.

----------


## Dux

Blessures corporelles, les gendarmes vont auditionner les 2 parties et rédiger un PV d'accident, dont une copie devra être envoyée à l'assureur, normalement ça suffit.

Logiquement sur les lieux, le conducteur a subi un dépistage d'alcool et de stupéfiants, et si des témoins sont restés sur place les gendarmes les ont interrogé.
Une fois le PV en main, s'il apparait que le gus était bourré ou a cramé un feu, alors oui faut porter plainte.
Ne t'inquiète pas trop pour l'aspect "procédure", les gendarmes vont guider ton beau-père, ils l'auditionneront à l'hosto s'il ne sort pas rapidement.

----------


## Marmottas

> Merde les gars il l'a trouvé, faudra en créer un nouveau. Je crois que Marmottas avait dit qu'il était pas fan de point & click, on a qu'à le nommer "Topic des questions sur Monkey Island: Ron Gilbert au cachot ?".


Pas fan parce que je trouve jamais ce qu'il faut faire et je finis par regarder une soluce et j'assume pas...  ::P: 

Mais je m'intéresse au sujet et du coup, ça n'aurait pas marché (la preuve, je fréquente le " vrai " sujet qui en cause)

Par contre, si je réponds à la question contenue dans le titre de ce topic, va t'il changer de nom ? (Parce que je suis tellement heureux d'avoir enfin ma " trace " sur ce forum que j'hésite à y répondre  ::P: )
(et c'est une vraie question)

----------


## Silick

Ok, merci pour les infos.

Y a pas d'alcool mais y a un sacré refus de priorité.

----------


## OMar92

> Par contre, si je réponds à la question contenue dans le titre de ce topic, va t'il changer de nom ? (Parce que je suis tellement heureux d'avoir enfin ma " trace " sur ce forum que j'hésite à y répondre )
> (et c'est une vraie question)


C'est à l’appréciation du créateur du fil, c'est à dire Kilfou.
Autrement dit, il peut rester comme ça jusqu'au 10000ème message comme être changé dans l'heure qui suit.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Il est pas en forme du tout.


Bon courage à lui et à toi.  ::sad::

----------


## Silick

> C'est à l’appréciation du créateur du fil, c'est à dire Kilfou.
> Autrement dit, il peut rester comme ça jusqu'au 10000ème message comme être changé dans l'heure qui suit.
> 
> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Bon courage à lui et à toi.


Merci.
Enfin, pour rassurer, il est pas mourant hein  ::): 
Mais ça peut être préoccupant. et c'est surtout dur pour ma femme et ma belle famille.

Mais merci  ::):

----------


## Lupuss

Dans tous les cas, un gros *pat pat* des familles, copain!

----------


## amiral_slip

Question!

Hier, repas chez mon venerable prof de gratte et best friend. Il m'a vendu une gratte il y a des années, que j'ai toujours.

"Ahhh oui, mon ibanez grise".

"Bah non, elle est verte!!!"

"pas du tout, blabla......"

bref, impossible de se mettre d'accord. Vous vous souvenez de ce vague debat sur une robe? ben j'ai l'impression que c'est pareil pour cette gratte.

Alors chers canards, de quelle couleur la voyez vous?

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Elle est vert zwifi

----------


## Manu71

Gris foncé/noir pour moi.
Mais l'éclairage et le drap (jaune?) n'aident pas.

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Je dirais gris/anthracite mais d'accord avec Manu, l'éclairage/drap n'aident pas.  :Sweat:

----------


## Sorkar

Je vote gris également. Prise avec un éclairage / fond pour chercher la merde aussi.

----------


## amiral_slip

alors la balance penche pour gris?



Effectivement, en pleine lumiere de pres ca a l'air gris, mais des que l'eclairage change, et en main, ca tire vers un vert foncé a mes yeux.

----------


## poneyroux

Vert de gris.
 ::ninja::

----------


## Manu71

> alors la balance penche pour gris?
> 
> https://www.zupimages.net/up/22/39/sy5f.jpg
> 
> Effectivement, en pleine lumiere de pres ca a l'air gris, mais des que l'eclairage change, et en main, ca tire vers un vert foncé a mes yeux.


Ouais, là je dirai vert foncé aussi....

----------


## Evilblacksheep

Perso je vois toujours ca gris, donc je sais pas  :Sweat:

----------


## fishinou

> Vert de gris.


 ::lol:: 

Perso je vois ça plutôt noir sur les 2 photos ... Mais bon, entre l'éclairage, appareil photo et mon écran, probablement impossible de se faire une idée sans voir le truc en vrai  ::P:

----------


## Sorkar

Ah non mais c'est vrai que la dernière que tu as mise penche plutôt vers le verdâtre. Team Gris-vert, mais pas trop.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Griert.

----------


## Bart

> Vert de gris.


Et nous avons (techniquement) un winner  :^_^: 
Sachant qu'il y a effectivement la déformation due à la lumière ambiante + photographie, on obtient en l'état un pantone Black 3C.
Qui est bien un noir/gris tirant sur le vert.

----------


## amiral_slip



----------


## Ze Venerable

Hello,

Une petite question à propos de l'internet. Chez moi le débit wifi (d'après speedtest lancé sur mon tel) à 2 mètres de la box est de 5 Mo/s. On est d'accord qu'étant donné que j'ai la fibre, c'est plutôt décevant non ? 

Le débit en ethernet est ok, mais j'ai l'impression que de wifi ma box est pourri. Connecté en 5Ghz, qualité de réception 5/5, j'ai essayé de changer de canal, de passer en 2.4 GHz... 
Et ce n'est pas non plus  mon téléphone qui limite, car chez les autres j'ai déjà mesuré dessus un débit 10 fois supérieur.

----------


## Dux

Quelle box? t'as essayé des applis qui scannent tous les canaux pour identifier les moins utilisés par tes voisins?

----------


## Nortifer

Ca dépend aussi de la qualité du Wifi de ta box.
Idéalement il faut du Wifi 6 (ou Wifi ax), et bien resté sur la bande 5Ghz.

----------


## Ze Venerable

C'est une bbox miami. Non effectivement, j'ai testé 2 autres canaux au pif, sans me baser sur une cartographie de l'environnement. Je regarderai ça ce soir, merci pour la suggestion.

----------


## Illynir

Je suis sur Bbox aussi et j'ai du 250 MB avec mon wifi, le maximum que je peux atteindre avec le wifi 5 qui est installé à l'intérieur, même si ma connexion filaire est bien plus importante. Donc tu as surement un petit probléme quelque part effectivement.

----------


## Jikob

Moi je chercherais plutôt côté téléphone mobile.
C'est quoi le modèle sur lequel t'as fait le test ?

----------


## Ze Venerable

C'est un bidule assez récent, redmi note 10. Je ne l'avais pas précisé mais le débit wifi n'est pas meilleur sur un PC. 




> Quelle box? t'as essayé des applis qui scannent tous les canaux pour identifier les moins utilisés par tes voisins?


Du coup j'ai scanné le voisinage pour basculer sur un canal peu occupé, sans effet.




> Je suis sur Bbox aussi et j'ai du 250 MB avec mon wifi, le maximum que je peux atteindre avec le wifi 5 qui est installé à l'intérieur, même si ma connexion filaire est bien plus importante. Donc tu as surement un petit probléme quelque part effectivement.


Merci, ça confirme ce que je pensais.

----------


## Awake

Il y a plusieurs mois, mon médecin m'a dit de boire de l'eau bicarbonatée, pour combattre un acide urique légèrement élevé. Précisément de la badoit que je bois depuis. Est ce que ça ne serait pas possible d'arriver au même résultat avec un Sodastream et un petit peu de bicarbonate de sodium? J'ai de toute façon un Sodastream depuis peu, et ça m'éviterais d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille plastique qui pollue, tout en faisant des économies.

----------


## deathdigger

Tu peux aussi acheter du bicarbonate alimentaire, ça ne vaut pas grand chose.

----------


## Illynir

> Il y a plusieurs mois, mon médecin m'a dit de boire de l'eau bicarbonatée, pour combattre un acide urique légèrement élevé. Précisément de la badoit que je bois depuis. Est ce que ça ne serait pas possible d'arriver au même résultat avec un Sodastream et un petit peu de bicarbonate de sodium? J'ai de toute façon un Sodastream depuis peu, et ça m'éviterais d'acheter de l'eau en bouteille plastique qui pollue, tout en faisant des économies.


Si si. Tu n'as même pas besoin de Sodastream en plus si tu fais un mélange Bicarbonate + Citron, l'eau deviendra pétillante. Bon par contre il faut faire des essais en mélangeant au début parce que l'eau + bicarbonate seul bah c'est dégueulasse quoi, de l'eau salé. Donc si tu dois en boire réguliérement il vaut mieux le mixer à d'autres ingrédient. Généralement les gens font un mélange Bicarbonate + Miel + Citron, mais chacun ses goûts.

De toute façon le Bicarbonate de Soude alimentaire c'est utile pour énormément de chose donc c'est toujours bon d'en avoir chez soi. Et ça coute que dalle.

----------


## Tremex

Le tout est de ne pas confondre le bicarbonate et le sucre.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJnc4KT97pM

 ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

Salut les gens qui connaissent l'informatique. 
Depuis bien longtemps j'ai des déconnexions du wifi de ma box. Des trucs très courts mais je perds le signal (que ce soit ordi, téléphone etc.) et ensuite ça reprend.

Ce matin je vais regarder sur la page de ma box pour voir si y'a pas une mise à jour possible ou voir si je trouve des infos et je tombe sur une page de log bourrée d'erreurs. 

Je sais pas si ça a quelque chose à voir avec mon problème, mais ça ressemble à ça


Le truc étrange c'est que je reconnais pas les adresses. Ca me semble pas être des trucs sur lesquels je vais. Après, est-ce que ça pourrait être des adresses de pubs quand on consulte une page/app, je sais pas trop. Mais comme j'ai jamais compris ces histoires de DNS, je capte pas ce que ça représente comme problème. Si c'est juste un problème d'accès à un site particulier, c'est probablement pas lié à mon problème global de déconnexion. Si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer sur ce que ça veut dire, je suis preneur !

----------


## deathdigger

T'as peut-être un filtre anti-pub sur ta box qui bloque les DNS. Aucun lien avec ton problème, je pense.

----------


## Bah

Merci ! Je pensais aussi que ça semblait pas lié (ça sent effectivement très fort la pub). Maintenant que j'ai trouvé ce log je vais regarder la prochaine fois que j'ai une déconnexion si je trouve un truc qui ressort à la même heure.

----------


## Nortifer

C'est très probablement aussi des sites dans des signatures sur le forum, ou des liens sur des sites que tu visites qui sont cassés.
Par exemple "oderon-tactics" c'était un jeu en développement par Maximelene si je me trompe pas.
Et "todo" et "abc.dummy.server" ça ressemble fortement à des placeholder par des devs qui ont pas fini ou pas nettoyer leur site.

Ce log il veut donc dire que ta box a essayé de contacter ces différents serveurs, et elle n'a pas réussi.

Si c'était un très grand nombre de site impacté, ça pourrait pointer effectivement un problème à ce niveau, mais tu n'aurais pas de déconnexion, plutot des site qui s'affiche pas alors que normalement oui.
La ça veut juste dire que ponctuellement, elle tombe sur un site qui n'existe plus (ou n'est pas accessible parce qu'en travaux, etc.).
Donc rien a voir avec ton problème.

----------


## Bah

Oh ! Merci beaucoup pour l'explication. Du coup j'arrive même capter ce que ça veut dire tout ça.

J'en retiens surtout 

Spoiler Alert! 


 que c'est la faute de Maximelene

----------


## Bah

Mmmh, je crois avoir trouvé une piste. 10h52, je perds la connexion sur mon téléphone pendant quelques secondes

Logs :




> A device failed to connect to SSID [MAC adresse de mon téléphone] because it provided incorrect login information.


Ca a enregistré cette erreur 7 fois en 7 secondes.

----------


## deathdigger

Le DNS, c'est de la résolution de nom. Tu vas taper l'adresse pornbah.com dans ton navigateur, ton ordinateur va dire à ta box "trouver moi l'adresse IP de pornbah.com pour que j'affiche des vidéos iconoclastes" et ta box va interroger un serveur DNS (généralement ceux de ton FAI), pour demander "C'est quoi l'adresse IP de pornbah.com ?", le serveur répond, envoie l'info à ta box, qui l'envoie à ton PC pour faire la connexion sur l'adresse ip.
Par exemple, tu peux aller sur https://forum.canardpc.com mais tu peux aussi aller sur http://163.172.102.71/ (enfin tu pourrais si Wobak faisait correctement son boulot sur le serveur Apache  ::ninja:: )

Du coup, aucun rapport avec ton wifi.

----------


## Bah

Je vois ! Merci !

----------


## Wobak

> Le DNS, c'est de la résolution de nom. Tu vas taper l'adresse pornbah.com dans ton navigateur, ton ordinateur va dire à ta box "trouver moi l'adresse IP de pornbah.com pour que j'affiche des vidéos iconoclastes" et ta box va interroger un serveur DNS (généralement ceux de ton FAI), pour demander "C'est quoi l'adresse IP de pornbah.com ?", le serveur répond, envoie l'info à ta box, qui l'envoie à ton PC pour faire la connexion sur l'adresse ip.
> Par exemple, tu peux aller sur https://forum.canardpc.com mais tu peux aussi aller sur http://163.172.102.71/ (enfin tu pourrais si Wobak faisait correctement son boulot sur le serveur Apache )
> 
> Du coup, aucun rapport avec ton wifi.


Il fait exprès de ne répondre que sur l'URL du forum, donc oui, il a bien fait son boulot. Après je peux changer pour mettre "coucou Bah, on dit merci à deathdigger !"

----------


## Bah

Je préférerais "coucou, tu veux voir mon Bah ?"

----------


## fishinou

Ma bahte  :Bave: 

Sinon question : y'a bien une place spéciale en enfer pour les connos que se garent sur 2 places dans les parkings bondés ?

----------


## Awake

> Tu peux aussi acheter du bicarbonate alimentaire, ça ne vaut pas grand chose.





> Si si. Tu n'as même pas besoin de Sodastream en plus si tu fais un mélange Bicarbonate + Citron, l'eau deviendra pétillante. Bon par contre il faut faire des essais en mélangeant au début parce que l'eau + bicarbonate seul bah c'est dégueulasse quoi, de l'eau salé. Donc si tu dois en boire réguliérement il vaut mieux le mixer à d'autres ingrédient. Généralement les gens font un mélange Bicarbonate + Miel + Citron, mais chacun ses goûts.
> 
> De toute façon le Bicarbonate de Soude alimentaire c'est utile pour énormément de chose donc c'est toujours bon d'en avoir chez soi. Et ça coute que dalle.


Un peu en retard mais merci !

J'ai essayé avec quelques grammes de bicarbonate de soude alimentaire pour arriver à un dosage similaire à Badoit/St Yorre, ça passe sans soucis, le sel n'est pas trop prononcé (contrairement au post de fishinou juste au dessus).

----------


## deathdigger

> Il fait exprès de ne répondre que sur l'URL du forum, donc oui, il a bien fait son boulot. Après je peux changer pour mettre "coucou Bah, on dit merci à deathdigger !"


Je taquinais, c'est tout  ::P: 
À une époque, on virait la page standard, quitte à foutre une page blanche, pour éviter de donner des infos sur la config qui tourne (par sécurité). Aucune idée si ça servait vraiment à quelque-chose ou si c'est encore d'actualité.

----------


## Calys

> Aucune idée si ça servait vraiment à quelque-chose ou si c'est encore d'actualité.


Généralement les headers de la requête http comportent toujours les infos sur la version d'Apache/Nginx/etc. donc ça sert pas à grand chose, haha

----------


## Kulfy

> Il fait exprès de ne répondre que sur l'URL du forum, donc oui, il a bien fait son boulot. Après je peux changer pour mettre "coucou Bah, on dit merci à deathdigger !"


Pour info, ça répond avec l'adresse IP en https (https://163.172.102.71).
Par curiosité, il y a une raison de ne pas faire une redirection automatique http => https, sur ton apache ?

----------


## fishinou

> (contrairement au post de fishinou juste au dessus).


 ::P:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ma bahte 
> 
> Sinon question : y'a bien une place spéciale en enfer pour les connos que se garent sur 2 places dans les parkings bondés ?


En tout cas il y a des autocollants, style 
http://carfree.fr/index.php/2016/05/...omme-une-merde

----------


## fishinou

Ouai je connais.

Mais je suis une carpette, j'ose pas  :Emo:

----------


## LaVaBo

> Ouai je connais.
> 
> Mais je suis une carpette, j'ose pas


Salut à toi, jeune carpette,
Alors, si aujourd'hui je me permets de te contacter, c'est pour une raison très simple : savais-tu que 95% de la population détenait 5% de la force physique ? Alors, est-ce que tu veux en faire partie ?Il faut que tu te poses les bonnes questions.
Est-ce que tu préfères faire pitié, et laisser des gens prendre 2 places de parking tous les jours, ou commencer très rapidement à faire du muscle grâce à ton téléphone et pouvoir peut-être t'imposer physiquement face à un connard mal garé ?

Moi j'pense la question elle est vite répondue.Alors, soit tu m'suis, soit tu vas demander de l'aide à ta grand-mère pour impressionner les chauffards.

----------


## poneyroux

Ca m'rappelle une histoire à Genève ça.
La copine d'un pote qui, en rentrant de son taff un peu tard, gare sa voiture un peu à cheval sur 2 places. Pas cool, mais ça arrive de pas trop faire attention. Le lendemain à 10h, on va avec le pote en question récupérer la voiture, le parking est bondé et sur le pare-brise non pas un, ni même deux, ni même trois mais bien quatre mots de gens disant "vous êtes mal garés". (y avait une menace d'amende ou une amende dans le tas, il me semble).
Genre les Genévois sont tellement à fond dans les règles qu'ils voient un papier sur un pare-brise, ils se disent pas "ok, le message a déjà été transmis", ils en remettent un autre pour être sûr qu'eux aussi transmettent le message.

Et le PIRE, c'est que la voiture avait un soucis de batterie, elle démarrait plus. On ouvre le capot, on essaye de voir si on peut donner un peu de jus pour redémarrer la voiture, et pendant ces 20 minutes, non pas un, ni même deux, mais bien TROIS clampins qui nous font la remarque que la voiture prend trop de place. 
La voiture qui a le capot ouvert, avec 3 personnes devant qui avons les mains dans le moteur.

Genève, quoi.

----------


## Lupuss

> Salut à toi, jeune carpette,
> [...]
> Moi j'pense la question elle est vite répondue.Alors, soit tu m'suis, soit tu vas demander de l'aide à ta grand-mère pour impressionner les chauffards.


 :Clap:

----------


## Bah

> Ca m'rappelle une histoire à Genève ça.
> La copine d'un pote qui, en rentrant de son taff un peu tard, gare sa voiture un peu à cheval sur 2 places. Pas cool, mais ça arrive de pas trop faire attention. Le lendemain à 10h, on va avec le pote en question récupérer la voiture, le parking est bondé et sur le pare-brise non pas un, ni même deux, ni même trois mais bien quatre mots de gens disant "vous êtes mal garés". (y avait une menace d'amende ou une amende dans le tas, il me semble).
> Genre les Genévois sont tellement à fond dans les règles qu'ils voient un papier sur un pare-brise, ils se disent pas "ok, le message a déjà été transmis", ils en remettent un autre pour être sûr qu'eux aussi transmettent le message.
> 
> Et le PIRE, c'est que la voiture avait un soucis de batterie, elle démarrait plus. On ouvre le capot, on essaye de voir si on peut donner un peu de jus pour redémarrer la voiture, et pendant ces 20 minutes, non pas un, ni même deux, mais bien TROIS clampins qui nous font la remarque que la voiture prend trop de place. 
> La voiture qui a le capot ouvert, avec 3 personnes devant qui avons les mains dans le moteur.
> 
> Genève, quoi.


Vous êtes des voyous, on va pas vous récompenser quand même.

----------


## Franky Mikey

La plaque était française ?  :Cafe2:

----------


## Bah

> La plaque était française ?


Y'a plus d'une chance sur deux pour qu'ils aient fait péter un bancomat juste avant de (super) mal se garer.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

Un quoi ?

----------


## poneyroux

> La plaque était française ?


Même pas, par contre c'était immatriculé dans le Vaud. Ca jouait peut-être. (et madame est d'ailleurs Suisse)
On sait comment ils sont les Vaudois.

----------


## Bah

> dans le Vaud.


C'est pas comme ça que tu vas t'intégrer.

----------


## OMar92

> C'est pas comme ça que tu vas t'ingégrer.


T'es vache...  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> C'est pas comme ça que tu vas t'ingégrer.


Boh quoiqu'il arrive, j'aurais jamais pu m'ingégrer aux Vaudois. C'est pour ça que j'ai toujours préféré les Valaisans, d'ailleurs. Eux au moins, ils ont un pronom, comme tout le monde.

----------


## smokytoks

> Un quoi ?


Un distributeur de billets, on aurait pu penser qu'ils utilisent un vrai mot pour ce genre de choses...

----------


## Bah

> Boh quoiqu'il arrive, j'aurais jamais pu m'ingégrer aux Vaudois. C'est pour ça que j'ai toujours préféré les Valaisans, d'ailleurs. Eux au moins, ils ont un pronom, comme tout le monde.


Quand la France sera à feu et à sang parce que Seymos aura lancé son coup d'etat et que tu demanderas à devenir Suisse, j'irai personnellement dans ta commission d'intégration pour faire barrage

----------


## Seymos

> Quand la France sera à feu et à sang parce que Seymos aura lancé son coup d'etat et que tu demanderas à devenir Suisse, j'irai personnellement dans ta commission d'intégration pour faire barrage


Je sais pas ce qui m'excite le plus :
-la France à feu et à sang
-Le coup d'état 
-poneyroux en tenue traditionnelle suisse
-une commission d'intégration de poneyroux en tenue suisse avec bah en tenue de juge suisse
 :Mellow2:

----------


## poneyroux

C'est vraiment soupe au lait, un Suisse.
Plat qui fait probablement partie de leur gastronomie, d'ailleurs.

----------


## Bah

> Je sais pas ce qui m'excite le plus :
> -la France à feu et à sang
> -Le coup d'état 
> -poneyroux en tenue traditionnelle suisse
> -une commission d'intégration de poneyroux en tenue suisse avec bah en tenue de juge suisse




- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est vraiment soupe au lait, un Suisse.
> Plat qui fait probablement partie de leur gastronomie, d'ailleurs.


Deux ingrédients, beaucoup trop compliqué pour nous.

----------


## Ze Venerable

> Ca dépend aussi de la qualité du Wifi de ta box.
> Idéalement il faut du Wifi 6 (ou Wifi ax), et bien resté sur la bande 5Ghz.


Je ne percute que maintenant  :Facepalm:  : je suis en wifi 4 ... Il n'y a pas sans doute pas à chercher plus loin, par rapport à mon débit à la traine.
C'est simplement ma  box qui n'est plus toute jeune quoi.

----------


## perverpepere

> Ca m'rappelle une histoire à Genève ça.
> La copine d'un pote qui, en rentrant de son taff un peu tard, gare sa voiture un peu à cheval sur 2 places. Pas cool, mais ça arrive de pas trop faire attention. Le lendemain à 10h, on va avec le pote en question récupérer la voiture, le parking est bondé et sur le pare-brise non pas un, ni même deux, ni même trois mais bien quatre mots de gens disant "vous êtes mal garés". (y avait une menace d'amende ou une amende dans le tas, il me semble).
> Genre les Genévois sont tellement à fond dans les règles qu'ils voient un papier sur un pare-brise, ils se disent pas "ok, le message a déjà été transmis", ils en remettent un autre pour être sûr qu'eux aussi transmettent le message.
> 
> Et le PIRE, c'est que la voiture avait un soucis de batterie, elle démarrait plus. On ouvre le capot, on essaye de voir si on peut donner un peu de jus pour redémarrer la voiture, et pendant ces 20 minutes, non pas un, ni même deux, mais bien TROIS clampins qui nous font la remarque que la voiture prend trop de place. 
> La voiture qui a le capot ouvert, avec 3 personnes devant qui avons les mains dans le moteur.
> 
> Genève, quoi.


Mal garé et en plus avec une chiotte en panne  :Cell: 
Vous avez eu de la chande de pas finir au bucher.

----------


## Illynir

> Je ne percute que maintenant  : je suis en wifi 4 ... Il n'y a pas sans doute pas à chercher plus loin, par rapport à mon débit à la traine.
> C'est simplement ma  box qui n'est plus toute jeune quoi.


Le wifi 4 peut monter jusqu'à 288 MB, donc non.  ::ninja::

----------


## eSone

bonsoir les canards. J'ai un gros problème. Ma femme a changé de smartphone, et tout s'est bien passé sauf pour Facebook. Elle a mis un mot de passe (le dernier dont elle se souvient) et a ne semble pas être le bon. Donc mot de passe oublié etc, et là, on ne reçoit JAMAIS le mail pour réinitialiser... Tout renvoie à cet envoi de mail avec code de vérification. Donc on est complètement bloqué. Si vous avez des idées, une solution, etc, je suis carrément preneur... Merci à vous !

----------


## Sharn

Salut les canards, je cherche un dessin animé en 3d qui passait sur Canal + il y a fort longtemps. C'était un truc qui me paraissait très étrange à l'époque avec une 3D pas fameuse.
De mémoire c'était diffusé avant Cowboy Bebop ou Vision d'Escaflowne sur Canal+ donc potentiellement de 1998 à 2002.

J'ai plus aucun souvenir du synopsis du truc.  ::unsure::

----------


## Wulfstan

Ça correspond pas mal à tes critères, ça. Canal+, 3D, bizarre.




Il y a ça aussi :

----------


## Sharn

Merci mais c'est pas encore ça. Je me souviens d'environnement très éclairé. Mais ça commence à trop remonter.

----------


## Silick

Reboot ?

----------


## Clad

> Un distributeur de billets.


Quand j'étais tout gamin j'appelais ça une machine à sous. Ça me semblait logique: c'est une machine et elle donne des sous.

Je m'en souviens bien à cause de l'engueulade qui a suivi: mes parents étaient pas très content que je dise à la maîtresse qu'ils allaient à la machine à sous pour avoir de quoi faire les commissions.

----------


## Teocali

ok, ça bat mon gamin qui dit à la maîtresse  que le rhum c’est bon (parce qu’il y’en à dans les bugnes)

----------


## Jeckhyl

"Papa des fois il vole des desserts à l'hôpital"

(quand je ramène des yaourts avec la DLC dépassée plutôt que de les jeter)

----------


## Sharn

> Reboot ?
> 
> https://m.media-amazon.com/images/I/...AC_SL1500_.jpg


Non plus. Je me souviens d'une ville avec des habitants très bizarres avc des formes étranges et des couleurs criardes. Et des méchants qui attaquent la ville depuis un repère. Je suis même pas sûr que ça soit un dessin animé long (26 minutes).

----------


## amiral_slip

coin, quelqu'un peut JELB ceci?





cloudflare utilises des lava lamp pour generer des cles? ::wacko::

----------


## Awake

Oui, les ordinateurs ne sont pas capable de faire du vrai aléatoire, qui est capital en cryptographie. Cloudflare utilise les mouvements naturels et aléatoires des lava lamps en les filmant pour générer leurs nombres aléatoires.

A mon avis c'est juste pour faire le buzz cela dit.

----------


## nodulle

Un buzz qui dure depuis au moins 2017.   ::trollface::  https://nerdist.com/article/wall-of-...ernet-traffic/

Pour ceux qui veulent plus de détail, un article de Cloudflare eux-même.
Et ce qui est rigolo :



> Les deux autres bureaux principaux de Cloudflare se trouvent à Londres et à Singapour. Chaque bureau a sa propre méthode pour générer des données aléatoires à partir d'entrées du monde réel. Londres prend des photos d'un* système à double pendule* monté dans le bureau (un pendule connecté à un autre pendule dont les mouvements sont mathématiquement imprévisibles). Le bureau de Singapour *mesure la désintégration radioactive d'une boulette d'uranium* (une quantité suffisamment petite pour ne pas présenter de danger).


C'est surement une solution pas chère, efficace et en plus d'esthétique ça fait parler. Patrick Baud en parle dans une de ses Étranges escales : https://youtu.be/p3-ItsDlAiA?t=439

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonjour,

La plupart d'entre vous je suppose connaissent *Justwatch*, qui permet de savoir sur quelle plate-forme passe une série ou un flim.

L'équivalent existe-t'il pour les jeux vidéos ?

----------


## fishinou

Justplay  ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

Il y a moyen de trouver le propriétaire d'un bien en court-circuitant l'agence qui gère et se gave allègrement sur la commission ?

----------


## OMar92

Pas si l'agence a un mandat d'exclusivité.

----------


## deathdigger

Question réseau : ma carte réseau synchronise bien en gigabit, mais mon débit est plafonné à 100Mb, idem sur un autre PC sur le même switch. Si ma liaison entre ma box et ce switch est en 100Mb, il m'affiche 100Mb ou 1Gb au niveau des cartes réseaux des PC ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

Un switch c'est du point-à-point, si ta carte dit qu'elle est connectée à 1 Gbps c'est uniquement entre elle et le switch, elle ne sait pas ce qui se passe entre le switch et le reste du réseau.

----------


## Wulfstan

Faire attention également au débit max des câbles utilisés. Dans l'agence de ma boîte, on a un débit plus grand par wifi qu'avec les câbles qu'ils nous ont fourni pour utiliser avec les prises ethernet murales par exemple, justement à cause des-dits câbles.

----------


## deathdigger

Oui je pense que ça vient d'un câble, faut que je teste ça. Merci pour les réponses  ::):

----------


## Diwydiant

Coincoin, les amis  ::): 

Dites moi, existe t'il une application Android fiable qui permettrait de programmer l'arrêt du téléphone, s'il vous plaît ?

Il y a bien des méthodes sur Internet, mais les options nécessaires à manipuler ne sont pas dans les paramètres de mon téléphone.

Merci beaucoup, les copains  ::):

----------


## Wulfstan

Hello, y a-t-il une adresse générale pour les modérateurs ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Hello, y a-t-il une adresse générale pour les modérateurs ?


Je ne pense pas. En revanche : à ma connaissance, si tu signales un truc (modobell), ce sera lu par toute l'équipe. Sinon, tu peux contacter n'importe quel modo (orange) récemment actif et demander à ce que ta question ou ta remarque soit remontée aux autres.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ok, merci !  :;):

----------


## S0da

> Coincoin, les amis 
> 
> Dites moi, existe t'il une application Android fiable qui permettrait de programmer l'arrêt du téléphone, s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> Il y a bien des méthodes sur Internet, mais les options nécessaires à manipuler ne sont pas dans les paramètres de mon téléphone.
> 
> Merci beaucoup, les copains


Je ne crois pas que cela existe (sans passer par un rootage).
J'avais posé la question il y a quelques années sans résultat.
Au final, je passe le portable en mode avion tous les soirs pour être sûr de ne pas être dérangé  ::unsure:: .

----------


## kikoro

> Coincoin, les amis 
> 
> Dites moi, existe t'il une application Android fiable qui permettrait de programmer l'arrêt du téléphone, s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> Il y a bien des méthodes sur Internet, mais les options nécessaires à manipuler ne sont pas dans les paramètres de mon téléphone.
> 
> Merci beaucoup, les copains


Ta quoi comme téléphone?
Dans les paramétre accebilité ya pas moyen de paramétré?
Il me semble qu'avec mon ancien one plus je pouvais.

Par contre sur mon pixel 6 à partir de 23h par exemple je suis en pas déranger.

Sinon regarde du coté de l'aplication tasker.

----------


## Dyce

je ne sais pas trop sur quel topic poser cette question, donc je pose ça ici : 

Ma console (Xbox et switch) est branchée sur ma TV dans mon salon.

j'ai une TV dans ma chambre.


Est ce qu'il existe un moyen de jouer sur la TV de ma chambre, sans avoir à passer des fils un peu partout dans les pièces ou déplacer les appareils a chaque fois ?

----------


## Bart

C'est possible dans les hôtels, donc ça doit être faisable à domicile...

----------


## Dyce

> C'est possible dans les hôtels, donc ça doit être faisable à domicile...


La question est de savoir comment  ::): 


je vois pas quels appareils prendre pour caster ce genre de trucs.

----------


## Bart

Dans les hôtels t'as le wifi général et le wifi télés. 
Du coup en un clic tu castes sur la TV que tu veux de ta chambre. 
Un système similaire pour la maison il te faut...

----------


## Dragonsaure

Bonsoir, je cherche le titre d'un tube des années 90-2000 (je crois); c'était plutôt triste. 
Dans le clip tv, le chanteur avait des cheveux long noirs et une grosse voix grave. 
La chanteuse était couchée, inerte dans un étang et était très pale (parce que noyée je crois). 
Ils chantaient chacun à leur tour, sauf le refrain qu'ils chantaient ensemble.

Pour les paroles, je me souviens juste qu'il y avait "_On the first day_ quelque chose", "_On the second day_ quelque chose". Oui j'étais vachement bon en compréhension en anglais oral  ::P:

----------


## Bah



----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Impressionant.

----------


## amiral_slip

> C'est possible dans les hôtels, donc ça doit être faisable à domicile...


on peut jouer a une xbox demat dans un hotel?  ::huh:: 

J'imagine qu'il y a des solution de cast , mais qui doivent etre reservees aux pro et couter une blinde et demi.

----------


## Dragonsaure

*@bah*: merci beaucoup !

----------


## deathdigger

> on peut jouer a une xbox demat dans un hotel? 
> 
> J'imagine qu'il y a des solution de cast , mais qui doivent etre reservees aux pro et couter une blinde et demi.


Quand je bossais là-dedans, on passait par le câble d’antenne et oui, c’était des solutions pro. On peut aussi passer par des boîtiers qui diffusent en sans-fil, mais la qualité est bof. En plus, avec les normes de secu sur le HDMI, pas sûr que l’on puisse diffuser grand chose. Et puis il faut que le signal des manettes aille jusqu’à la console.

----------


## Bart

> on peut jouer a une xbox demat dans un hotel? 
> 
> J'imagine qu'il y a des solution de cast , mais qui doivent etre reservees aux pro et couter une blinde et demi.


Chépa, moi je me contentais de caster mon PC portable, jusqu'à ce que je tombe sur un collègue qui castait sa xbox  ::XD::

----------


## Nilsou

> Bonsoir, je cherche le titre d'un tube des années 90-2000 (je crois); c'était plutôt triste. 
> Dans le clip tv, le chanteur avait des cheveux long noirs et une grosse voix grave. 
> La chanteuse était couchée, inerte dans un étang et était très pale (parce que noyée je crois). 
> Ils chantaient chacun à leur tour, sauf le refrain qu'ils chantaient ensemble.
> 
> Pour les paroles, je me souviens juste qu'il y avait "_On the first day_ quelque chose", "_On the second day_ quelque chose". Oui j'étais vachement bon en compréhension en anglais oral





> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDpnjE1LUvE





> Impressionant.


Oui, très fort  ::o:

----------


## Bah

Sur ce coup là c'est vraiment simplement l'avantage d'avoir plein de gens sur le forum et donc d'avoir une assez grosse base de donnée humaine, qui plus est de l'époque. Je me rappelais très clairement du clip qui passait en boucle à la grande époque de MTV. J'étais quasi sûr que c'était Nick Cave (je pariais Nick Cave à 80% et Meat Loaf à 20%, en  checkant je viens de voir que Meat Loaf a effectivement fait un clip avec une autre artiste pour aussi une balade à la même époque, ce qui explique qu'il ait poppé en deuxième dans ma tête, mais loin derrière quand même) donc ensuite google et paf ! C'est vraiment le nombre qui a aidé là et même si c'était sommaire, le clip était finalement très bien décrit.

Le clip de Meat Loaf, cheesy as fuck




C'est pas vraiment un duo en fait, moins que dans mon souvenir.

----------


## Neo_13

> Je ne pense pas. En revanche : à ma connaissance, si tu signales un truc (modobell), ce sera lu par toute l'équipe. Sinon, tu peux contacter n'importe quel modo (orange) récemment actif et demander à ce que ta question ou ta remarque soit remontée aux autres.


Je me permet de préciser : ils les reçoivent tous. Qu'ils les lisent... En tout cas, à mon époque  :Fouras: , il a pu arriver que je n'en lise pas certains.

----------


## nodulle

Nick cave... Peaky Blinders...  :Bave:

----------


## Marmottas

Tiens puisqu'on cause clip, je vais corser l'affaire...

Au vu de l'actualité, j'ai " des " souvenirs d'un clip des années 80... Un mec qui se promène dans une ville et on sent que LA bombe va péter (et si ça se trouve, elle explose vraiment à la fin). Bref, il vit ses dernières heures et le truc est orienté sur ses derniers moments de vie (il doit surement tomber sur une nana et si ça se trouve ils finissent au lit mais mes souvenirs sont très très vagues)

Bref, si avec ça, vous avez des pistes (Non ce n'est pas la chanson d'Obispo et ce n'est pas Forever young d'Alphaville dont les paroles s'y prêtaient bien)   

Merci par avance !

----------


## salakis

> Tiens puisqu'on cause clip, je vais corser l'affaire...
> 
> Au vu de l'actualité, j'ai " des " souvenirs d'un clip des années 80... Un mec qui se promène dans une ville et on sent que LA bombe va péter (et si ça se trouve, elle explose vraiment à la fin). Bref, il vit ses dernières heures et le truc est orienté sur ses derniers moments de vie (il doit surement tomber sur une nana et si ça se trouve ils finissent au lit mais mes souvenirs sont très très vagues)
> 
> Bref, si avec ça, vous avez des pistes (Non ce n'est pas la chanson d'Obispo et ce n'est pas Forever young d'Alphaville dont les paroles s'y prêtaient bien)   
> 
> Merci par avance !

----------


## deathdigger

> on sent que LA bombe va péter (et si ça se trouve, elle explose vraiment à la fin).
> 
> Bref, si avec ça, vous avez des pistes (Non ce n'est pas la chanson d'Obispo et ce n'est pas Forever young d'Alphaville dont les paroles s'y prêtaient bien)   
> 
> Merci par avance !


Relax de Franky goes to Hollywood.

----------


## OMar92

> Tiens puisqu'on cause clip, je vais corser l'affaire...
> 
> Au vu de l'actualité, j'ai " des " souvenirs d'un clip des années 80... Un mec qui se promène dans une ville et on sent que LA bombe va péter (et si ça se trouve, elle explose vraiment à la fin). Bref, il vit ses dernières heures et le truc est orienté sur ses derniers moments de vie (il doit surement tomber sur une nana et si ça se trouve ils finissent au lit mais mes souvenirs sont très très vagues)
> 
> Bref, si avec ça, vous avez des pistes (Non ce n'est pas la chanson d'Obispo et ce n'est pas Forever young d'Alphaville dont les paroles s'y prêtaient bien)   
> 
> Merci par avance !


Ca me fait penser à "Ils s'aiment" de Daniel Lavoie (mais il n'y a pas de clip)

----------


## Diwydiant

> Coincoin, les amis 
> 
> Dites moi, existe t'il une application Android fiable qui permettrait de programmer l'arrêt du téléphone, s'il vous plaît ?


Avec un peu de retard, merci pour vos réponses, les Canards  ::):  On n'a pas réussi à trouver l'option, avec mon épouse, mais au final ça n'est pas dérangeant  ::): 

Du coup, hop, nouvelle question Android : savez-vous s'il existe une application qui remplace Aurasma (devenu HP Reveal par la suite), qui permettrait, en scannant avec une tablette une image ou un logo sur un document, de lancer une vidéo ou d'aller sur une page web ?
Le but serait de mettre en place un escape game semi-numerique pour mes 3eme  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

Bonsoir,

Je suis en quête d'une recommandation pour une bonne paire d'*écouteurs bluetooth* (ou casque, peu importe du moment que ça tient bien en place).
L'usage principal serait pendant des séances de sport (muscu).
Budget de 100€ environ.

Ce serait pour remplacer une paire de Skullcandy Indy Fuel qui n'ont pas tenu plus de 6 mois (soucis de faux contact et d'appairage). L'idéal serait de trouver un truc un peu plus fiable, quitte à y mettre le prix.

Merci !

----------


## deathdigger

> Avec un peu de retard, merci pour vos réponses, les Canards  On n'a pas réussi à trouver l'option, avec mon épouse, mais au final ça n'est pas dérangeant 
> 
> Du coup, hop, nouvelle question Android : savez-vous s'il existe une application qui remplace Aurasma (devenu HP Reveal par la suite), qui permettrait, en scannant avec une tablette une image ou un logo sur un document, de lancer une vidéo ou d'aller sur une page web ?
> Le but serait de mettre en place un escape game semi-numerique pour mes 3eme


Un lecteur de qrCode quoi. Si c’est un Android récent, y’a Google Lens par défaut. Je l’ai même vu utilisé dans un escape game pour faire des traductions (et ça marche vraiment bien).

----------


## Seymos

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis en quête d'une recommandation pour une bonne paire d'*écouteurs bluetooth* (ou casque, peu importe du moment que ça tient bien en place).
> L'usage principal serait pendant des séances de sport (muscu).
> Budget de 100€ environ.
> 
> Ce serait pour remplacer une paire de Skullcandy Indy Fuel qui n'ont pas tenu plus de 6 mois (soucis de faux contact et d'appairage). L'idéal serait de trouver un truc un peu plus fiable, quitte à y mettre le prix.
> 
> Merci !


Je te conseille l'Aftershokz d'Aeroflex, un casque à conduction osseuse, je trouve ça bien plus adapté pour courir car ça ne te coupe'pas de l'environnement. Je crois que le modèle de base est à 140, on en voit parfois sur les villages de départ des courses vers les 120 euros (la semaine dernière sur le 20km de paris par exemple).

https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=aftershokz...l_6xa4lkkisq_e

Édit : merde je viens de voir pour la muscu, du coup tu veux peut être s'isoler au contraire.. .

----------


## Diwydiant

> Un lecteur de qrCode quoi. Si c’est un Android récent, y’a Google Lens par défaut. Je l’ai même vu utilisé dans un escape game pour faire des traductions (et ça marche vraiment bien).


J'avais pensé à un lecteur de QrCode, mais ça fait moins joli. Aurasma permettait de scanner des images ou des dessins, ce qui etait plus discret et original.
Pour GoogleLens, c'est une idée, mais je ne sais pas si les tablettes du collège seraient compatibles (ce sont des Samsung d'il y a 3 ou 4 ans, je vais vérifier dans la journée)  ::):

----------


## Sharn

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis en quête d'une recommandation pour une bonne paire d'*écouteurs bluetooth* (ou casque, peu importe du moment que ça tient bien en place).
> L'usage principal serait pendant des séances de sport (muscu).
> Budget de 100€ environ.
> 
> Ce serait pour remplacer une paire de Skullcandy Indy Fuel qui n'ont pas tenu plus de 6 mois (soucis de faux contact et d'appairage). L'idéal serait de trouver un truc un peu plus fiable, quitte à y mettre le prix.
> 
> Merci !


https://m.boulanger.com/ref/1144795
Perso j'ai celui-ci depuis 10 mois environ.
Il entoure bien les oreilles sans trop chauffer, la réduction de bruit ambiant fonctionne bien et il reste plutôt bien en place.

Niveau son, je suis pas mélomane du coup je pourrais pas t'en dire plus et en terme de port pour le sport, la seule fois où je l'ai mis je me suis senti pas bien. Mais c'est peut-être uniquement personnel. Ah et point très positif il a une autonomie plutôt dingue.

----------


## Minuteman

Je ne sais pas si il y a un topic d'électroniciens, mais j'ai une question d'électronique. J'ai utilisé ma Dremel de manière assez soutenue (elle était bien chaude) et tout d'un coup en mettant un peu de force sur l'outil, la Dremel s'est arrêtée tout net.
Ça ressemble fort à un fusible qui a sauté donc j'ai commencé par laisser refroidir le tout afin de voir si par hasard c'était un fusible thermique qui se ré-armait tout seul: pas de bol c'est pas ça

Donc ouverture du bestiau et rien ne sent le brûlé et aucun composant ne montre un signe visible de suicide. Je ne trouve également pas de fusible "standard". Par contre j'ai un doute sur ce composant qui se met juste entre l'alimentation et la patte du moteur. Au multimètre il n'y a pas de continuité entre ses 2 bornes mais je ne sais pas vraiment de quel composant il s'agit...c'est un fusible thermique?

Une idée?

----------


## nodulle

A vu de nez ça ressemble à un condensateur. Il y a quoi d'écrit dessus ? Si c'est ça il doit y être écrit la capacité en micro farade (µF) et la tension en volt.

----------


## Lupuss

EN parlant d'électricité, j'aimerais trouver une prise qui fasse office de wattmètre. Vous avez des recommandations ?

----------


## vf1000f24

> EN parlant d'électricité, j'aimerais trouver une prise qui fasse office de wattmètre. Vous avez des recommandations ?


Il me semble avoir vu passer un truc là dessus dans un CPC Hardware...

----------


## Tremex

Il y a eu des tests mais ça commence à dater. J'ai acheté sur ces recommandations un Chacon EcoWatt (570) vers 2019 je crois, donc le test CPC doit avoir 3-4 ans maintenant. Appareil sympathique mais planqué dans un coin de pièce, affichage illisible. Je conseillerais maintenant un modèle à affichage déporté (comme ce qui avait été promis avec les Linky...). Il y a le Chacon 650 dans ce cas. De plus un modèle vertical peut être pratique, car dans mon cas si la prise avait été collée dans un angle de mur côté gauche, je ne pouvais pas placer le corps de l'appareil !

Il y en a des tonnes d'autres sur Mamazon par exemple, mais pour savoir ce qu'ils valent précisément... Il faut un modèle avec une précision correcte d'une part, et d'autre part capable de mesurer des faibles courants, idéalement inférieur à 1 W  (sinon on loupe les appareils en veille).

----------


## Minuteman

> A vu de nez ça ressemble à un condensateur. Il y a quoi d'écrit dessus ? Si c'est ça il doit y être écrit la capacité en micro farade (µF) et la tension en volt.


Alors après avoir démonté la pièce et l'avoir regardée à la loupe, c'est bien un fusible thermique à usage unique...classe les gars. Bref, une fois la pièce remplacée par un fusible thermique qui me restait de ma réparation d'autocuiseur, la Dremel fonctionne à nouveau  :Cigare:

----------


## Bah

Y'à des énormes champis dans mon jardin, par curiosité (parce que j'oserai de toute façon pas y toucher), une idée de ce que c'est ? Pour un noob comme moi ça ressemble à des chanterelles.

----------


## fishinou

Tient ça me fait penser que j'ai jamais testé si plant.net gérait les champignons !

----------


## Bah

J'ai testé et j'ai pas l'impression. Y'a champignouf qui fait ça, mais ça reste un peu vague.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ce ne sont pas des lactaires ?

----------


## Bah

Ceux que j'ai ils ont un anneau aux 2/3 du pied que je vois pas sur les photos de lactaires.

----------


## OMar92

Au pire tu les manges et on verra bien ce que dira le légiste...  ::ninja::

----------


## vf1000f24

> J'ai testé et j'ai pas l'impression. Y'a champignouf qui fait ça, mais ça reste un peu vague.


*WARNING* *CE NE SONT EN AUCUN CAS DES CHANTERELLES* 

Après, comme ça, sans connaître leur taille, savoir où, sous quoi et sur quoi ils poussent, savoir si ils ont une odeur particulière c'est impossible de savoir ce que c'est...

----------


## Bah

Je m'en doutais et je compte même pas les toucher.

----------


## perverpepere

On peu peut être pas dire ce que c'est, mais on est expert CPC donc on peut dire ce que ce n'est pas.
Donc c'est pas:
Un bolet
Une amanite tue mouche
Une mycose
Une langue de boeuf

----------


## Enyss

> Je m'en doutais et je compte même pas les toucher.


Après, faut arrêter la parano : y'a pas (dans nos contrées, ça doit sans doute exister en australie  ::ninja:: ) de champignons qui sont toxiques au point que de les toucher rende malade. Même en se léchant les doigts après.

----------


## Bah

> C'est une image, une expression


:vieux:

----------


## Jikob

> https://i.ibb.co/LQYB9L1/Capture.jpg
> 
> :vieux:


"C'est un p'tit cafard Rachid, là""

Sinon ça ressemble vachement à des Lactarius Rubidus tes champipis.
Si c'est ça c'est comestible. 
Bonne omelette !  :;):

----------


## Calys

J'ai demandé à un véritable expert :




> Envoyé par Calys
> 
> 
> Quels sont les énormes champignons qui poussent dans le jardin de Bah ?
> 
> 
> Des olives.


N'hésite pas à en mettre sur la prochaine pizza que tu feras  ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> "C'est un p'tit cafard Rachid, là""
> 
> Sinon ça ressemble vachement à des Lactarius Rubidus tes champipis.
> Si c'est ça c'est comestible. 
> Bonne omelette !


Ah tiens truc intéressant, j'ai lu qu'apparemment la majorité des intoxications dues aux champignons c'est pas à cause de leur toxicité intrinsèque, mais parce qu'ils sont cueillis trop tard et deviennent impropre à la consommation.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai demandé à un véritable expert :
> 
> 
> 
> N'hésite pas à en mettre sur la prochaine pizza que tu feras


Merde, il me manque juste l'ananas !

----------


## Dyce

> Après, faut arrêter la parano : y'a pas (dans nos contrées, ça doit sans doute exister en australie ) de champignons qui sont toxiques au point que de les toucher rende malade. Même en se léchant les doigts après.


De toute façon TOUS les champignons sont comestibles.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Certains seulement une fois !!

----------


## OMar92

Et, comme ça a déjà été dit sur ce forum, avec quelques amanites phalloïdes, tu peux nourrir une personne jusqu'à la fin de ses jours  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Après, faut arrêter la parano : y'a pas (dans nos contrées, ça doit sans doute exister en australie ) de champignons qui sont toxiques au point que de les toucher rende malade. Même en se léchant les doigts après.


Spoiler alert : en fait, en Australie, tu vas pas cueillir des champignons dans les bois. En fait. Tu le fais pas. Personne le fait.



Spoiler Alert! 


Bon, après, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire une rapide recherche Google pour tenter d'infirmer mes connaissances et on dirait qu'il y a quand même quelques fous. Ça me rend curieux mais j'oserai pas.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Spoiler alert : en fait, en Australie, tu vas pas cueillir des champignons dans les bois. En fait. Tu le fais pas. Personne le fait.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Bon, après, j'ai pas pu m'empêcher de faire une rapide recherche Google pour tenter d'infirmer mes connaissances et on dirait qu'il y a quand même quelques fous. Ça me rend curieux mais j'oserai pas.


En Australie ce sont les champignons qui viennent cueillir les humains la nuit tombée ?

----------


## Nilsou

En même temps en Australie, si tu vas cueillir des champignons dans les bois, vu toutes les bestioles agressives, tu reviens jamais de ta cueillette. Forcément, c'est pas un sport très prisé  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

Il y a encore des forêts en Australie? Elles n'ont pas toutes cramées?

----------


## Zepolak

> Il y a encore des forêts en Australie? Elles n'ont pas toutes cramées?


Non... C'est le principe de l'Australie en fait...  :WTF:   :Sweat: 

On le raconte, ça se lit sur un page Wikipédia, mais faut le vivre pour le comprendre  :^_^: 

Tu te ballades dans la forêt l'année après Black Summer. Et là, tu vois des trucs verts sortir des craquelures des branches de buissons qui semblent totalement cramés. Ou que les arbres noirs de suie sont pas tous morts. Et surtout, certains fruits/graines. Tu demandes au guide. "Ah oui, ça, c'est un fruit qui s'ouvre uniquement sous l'effet de la chaleur du feu. Du coup, dès que le feu est passé, les graines sont les premières sur un sol fertile."
J'veux dire. Le feu fait partie de l'écosystème.

----------


## perverpepere

C'est pas propre à l'Australie c'est même assez répandu comme phénomène https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cologie_du_feu

----------


## Molina

> C'est pas propre à l'Australie c'est même assez répandu comme phénomène https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C3%89cologie_du_feu


Yep, ça a foutu même la merde aux US avec une politique de 0 feu, ça a tué petit à petit une forêt californienne.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Après, faut arrêter la parano : y'a pas (dans nos contrées, ça doit sans doute exister en australie ) de champignons qui sont toxiques au point que de les toucher rende malade. Même en se léchant les doigts après.


Pas d'après une prof de biologie experte en champignons.
Enfin, ça ne devait concerner que LE champignon que j'avais ramené.
Bizarrement, ça n'a étonné personne dans la promo que je sois la seule à ramasser un champignon dangereux.

Sinon Bah, en France tu peux les montrer à un pharmacien.
En théorie.
En pratique ...

----------


## Nilsou

De moins en moins formés sur le sujet les pharmaciens.
Tout se perds ma pauvre lucette  :Sweat:

----------


## Enyss

> Pas d'après une prof de biologie experte en champignons.
> Enfin, ça ne devait concerner que LE champignon que j'avais ramené.
> Bizarrement, ça n'a étonné personne dans la promo que je sois la seule à ramasser un champignon dangereux.


Du coup je suis assez curieux : c'était quoi comme champignon?

----------


## OMar92

> Pas d'après une prof de biologie experte en champignons.
> Enfin, ça ne devait concerner que LE champignon que j'avais ramené.
> Bizarrement, ça n'a étonné personne dans la promo que je sois la seule à ramasser un champignon dangereux.
> 
> Sinon Bah, en France tu peux les montrer à un pharmacien.
> En théorie.
> En pratique ...


Moi j'ai montré mes champignons à ma pharmacienne, elle m'a foutu une baffe...  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Oh la belle phalloïde !

----------


## OMar92

Je ne suis pourtant pas un Annamite...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,

Par curiosité, c'est quoi cet entonnoir au dessus d'une chaudière gaz ?

----------


## Xchroumfph

De faire gouter l'eau qui pourrait s'accumuler dans le conduit à fumée ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

S'il s'était s'agit d'un tubage de poêle, j'aurais avancé que la partie basse sert à la chute naturelle de la suie afin que celle-ci n'obstrue pas le coude. Mais je suppose que les fumées de chaudière gaz ne produisent pas de suie. Ou alors c'était un tubage antérieur au gaz.

----------


## Enyss

Après, ça peut être pour faciliter le ramonage : c'est censé être fait pour les chaudières à gaz, même si en pratique une chaudière à gaz bien réglée ne fait pas vraiment de suie

----------


## OMar92

> De faire gouter l'eau qui pourrait s'accumuler dans le conduit à fumée ?


Ca semble être ça, puisque ça s'appelle une purge pour Té (le Té étant l'ensemble en forme de "T")



Edit :ça semble plus lié aux produits de la combustion, et c'est obligatoire.




> Ce té de purge permet de récupérer tous les dépôts de combustion, tout ce qui peut tomber dans le tubage, et d'en encrasser la chaudière. Donc d'augmenter la durée de vie de la chaudière.





> le té de tubage sert pour récupérer les condensats de la chaudière si elle est récente mais surtout à récupérer les suies qui peuvent tomber si la chaudière est mal réglée ou oiseau etc ..


En résumé, c'est pour que toutes les petites merdes se retrouvent pas dans la chaudière.

----------


## perverpepere

> Sinon Bah, en France tu peux les montrer à un pharmacien.
> En théorie.
> En pratique ...


En théorie tu peux aussi les montrer à n'importe qui, aucune loi n'interdis de montrer ses chamignons.

----------


## Seymos

> En théorie tu peux aussi les montrer à n'importe qui, aucune loi n'interdis de montrer ses chamignons.


Ça dépend où.

----------


## Eloso

> En théorie tu peux aussi les montrer à n'importe qui, aucune loi n'interdis de montrer ses chamignons.





> Ça dépend où.


Il paraît que ça marche super bien sur internet, de montrer des cha(t)mignons  ::trollface::

----------


## Zodex

> De faire gouter l'eau qui pourrait s'accumuler dans le conduit à fumée ?





> S'il s'était s'agit d'un tubage de poêle, j'aurais avancé que la partie basse sert à la chute naturelle de la suie afin que celle-ci n'obstrue pas le coude. Mais je suppose que les fumées de chaudière gaz ne produisent pas de suie. Ou alors c'était un tubage antérieur au gaz.





> Après, ça peut être pour faciliter le ramonage : c'est censé être fait pour les chaudières à gaz, même si en pratique une chaudière à gaz bien réglée ne fait pas vraiment de suie





> Ca semble être ça, puisque ça s'appelle une purge pour Té (le Té étant l'ensemble en forme de "T")
> 
> https://media.adeo.com/marketplace/M...b32449471.jpeg
> 
> Edit :ça semble plus lié aux produits de la combustion, et c'est obligatoire.
> 
> En résumé, c'est pour que toutes les petites merdes se retrouvent pas dans la chaudière.


Coucou,

Oui j'ai eu une réponse de Lazyjoe :




> Cette pièce sert à récupérer la condensation, pour éviter qu'elle retourne dans la chaudière. Théoriquement ça doit arriver dans un siphon d'évacuation.


Merci à vous pour les recherches !  :;): 
Faut juste que j'y raccorde à une évacuation maintenant. Encore que là, la chaudière elle n'est allumée que pour l'eau chaude, c'est pas le chauffage qui la fait turbiner...

----------


## OMar92

> Faut juste que j'y raccorde à une évacuation maintenant. Encore que là, la chaudière elle n'est allumée que pour l'eau chaude, c'est pas le chauffage qui la fait turbiner...


Chez moi y'a rien en dessous depuis le début, et y'a pas de dégat (en fait y'a un vieux rouleau de laine de verre en dessous, la partie en dessous de la purge est aussi nette que le reste.
J'imagine qu'un seau en dessous suffira.

----------


## Awake

Salut, vous auriez une bonne épicerie asiatique en ligne à recommander ? Tout est en rupture de stock dans mon habituelle. Je cherche plus spécifiquement des produits Coréens. Merci  ::):

----------


## Shurin

Hello, je cherche à offrir une trottinette électrique à ma copine pour ses trajets quotidiens (12km grosso modo), en ville uniquement (je précise car j'ai croisé ces engins du diable dans les contrées les plus reculées, genre Alès).
Y'aurait-il des retours d'expérience de canards? Je n'ai pas vraiment idée du budget/modèle sur lequel partir pour l'instant.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Hello, je cherche à offrir une trottinette électrique à ma copine pour ses trajets quotidiens (12km grosso modo), en ville uniquement (je précise car j'ai croisé ces engins du diable dans les contrées les plus reculées, genre Alès).
> Y'aurait-il des retours d'expérience de canards? Je n'ai pas vraiment idée du budget/modèle sur lequel partir pour l'instant.


Voici ce que j'utilise pour mes trajets quotidiens : https://www.mi.com/fr/mi-electric-scooter-Pro2/

Elle est assez répandue donc c'est pas mal pour la réparabilité et la disponibilité des pièces en cas de besoin (j'ai pas eu de panne, juste des petites bricoles d'entretien style béquille ou catadioptres).
Sinon c'est très bien pour mon usage (sur un trajet beaucoup plus court, mais si ta copine peut la recharger quotidiennement, l'autonomie affichée est largement dans les clous). Elle se plie/déplie effectivement en quelques secondes, se transporte facilement à bout de bras (je l'emmène toujours dans ma salle de cours pour éviter de la laisser dehors). L'utilisation est très simple, on se sent bien en équilibre dessus une fois lancé, il faut juste être prudent avec les aspérités de la route, les petites bordures etc. car ça n'a pas non plus la souplesse d'un vélo. Assurance obligatoire (une vingtaine d'euros par an de mémoire), casque recommandé.

----------


## Shurin

> Voici ce que j'utilise pour mes trajets quotidiens : https://www.mi.com/fr/mi-electric-scooter-Pro2/
> 
> Elle est assez répandue donc c'est pas mal pour la réparabilité et la disponibilité des pièces en cas de besoin (j'ai pas eu de panne, juste des petites bricoles d'entretien style béquille ou catadioptres).
> Sinon c'est très bien pour mon usage (sur un trajet beaucoup plus court, mais si ta copine peut la recharger quotidiennement, l'autonomie affichée est largement dans les clous). Elle se plie/déplie effectivement en quelques secondes, se transporte facilement à bout de bras (je l'emmène toujours dans ma salle de cours pour éviter de la laisser dehors). L'utilisation est très simple, on se sent bien en équilibre dessus une fois lancé, il faut juste être prudent avec les aspérités de la route, les petites bordures etc. car ça n'a pas non plus la souplesse d'un vélo. Assurance obligatoire (une vingtaine d'euros par an de mémoire), casque recommandé.


Je m'attendais effectivement à voir une Xiaomi sortir rapidement, j'ai l'impression que c'est vraiment la star du milieu.
Je pense que la recharge se fera à domicile (trop compliqué je pense de la laisser branchée à l'hosto) mais ça devait être largement suffisant oui.
Niveau protection, je vais sûrement lui faire un pack gilet jaune et casque car elle risque de rentrer tard et en tant que cycliste, je suis bien sensibilisé à la bonne visibilité  ::ninja:: 
Merci du retour en tout cas!

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Assurance obligatoire (une vingtaine d'euros par an de mémoire), casque recommandé.


Je plussoie le casque pour avoir ramassé un blessé de chute récemment.
Couvert de sang et sans casque, je le trouvais désorienté, j'avais peur que la tête ait cogné.

Qu'est-ce que tu penses des roues pleines pour éviter les crevaisons ?

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Qu'est-ce que tu penses des roues pleines pour éviter les crevaisons ?


Je n'ai pas testé, mais ma copine qui avait un modèle comme ça avant m'assure que les pneus avec chambre à air sont nettement plus confortables.
J'ai eu une crevaison en deux ans d'utilisation, mais c'est en traversant fréquemment un chantier (la rue devant mon boulot est en travaux) et en ayant été quelque peu négligeant sur le regonflage. Il y a un pneu de rechange inclus avec la trottinette.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Merci !

Edit : ah zut, j'étais venue pour poser une question aussi  ::P: 

Amis canards, connaissez-vous ici des *Sound Designer*s ?
Ou métiers approchants ?
Savez-vous où je peux les solliciter sur le forum ?

Le fils d'une amie galère à trouver sa première expérience professionnelle.
Son école de branques leur a sucré le stage en prenant le prétexte du Covid, et les a libéré dans la nature diplôme en main sans expérience avérée.
Laissez-moi vous dire que personne dans sa promotion n'a réussi à décrocher quoi que ce soit.
Le jeune en question en veut : il a gagné un prix dans un concours en ligne récemment, il travaille acharné, il a intégré deux projets (un jeu qui est tombé à l'eau, un autre en stand-bye), il postule à des stages et des offres d'emploi partout dans le monde. Il est prêt à partir à l'étranger. Il a même essayé de décrocher des contrats free-lance.
Il aurait bien besoin d'un petit coup de patte !

----------


## Neo_13

Les roues pleines, sur ce machin là, c'est une purge à installer, on perds en confort, par contre, ça crève plus.

Et ça fonctionne bien.

Et pour le son, bon chance.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Neo sur une trotinette Xiaomi  :Bave:

----------


## Nilsou

> Merci !
> 
> Edit : ah zut, j'étais venue pour poser une question aussi 
> 
> Amis canards, connaissez-vous ici des *Sound Designer*s ?
> Ou métiers approchants ?
> Savez-vous où je peux les solliciter sur le forum ?
> 
> Le fils d'une amie galère à trouver sa première expérience professionnelle.
> ...


Je connais un mec qui fais du son et de la musique en freelance pour les jeux-vidéo, les petits projets, ce genre de chose.
Éventuellement ... 

Mais si le fils de ton amie est déjà sur des projets de jeux vidéo etc, ça me semble plutôt bien parti en moyenne. De ce que je connais de mon contact dans ce métier, c'est quand même pas mal de petits contrats du genre le train train quotidien, faut se faire un bon portfolio de tout les projets sur lesquels on a bossé peu a peu, il n'y a pas vraiment d'autres recettes mystère.

----------


## Neo_13

> Neo sur une trotinette Xiaomi


En gros en 2017 et 2018, c'était mon principal véhicule.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Mais ton costume ?  ::cry::

----------


## perverpepere

Je m'inquieterais plus pour sa dignité.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Je m'inquieterais plus pour sa dignité.


Tu l'as donne pas en échange de la trottinette quand tu l'achètes ?

----------


## Phenixy

> Je m'inquieterais plus pour sa dignité.


 :^_^:

----------


## Neo_13

> Mais ton costume ?


Quand je me voyais dans le reflet des vitrines sur le chemin, en costume, avec une besace en bandoulière, ... mon moi de 20 ans m'aurait arrêté sur le chemin pour me mettre une grosse gifle dans ma mouille.

Temps de trajet porte à porte entre chez moi et le taff : la durée d'Alleluia de Jeff Buckley.

----------


## Clad

Tiens chere hivemind CPC j'ai une question:

J'ai acheté un truc sur ebay, le vendeur me demande que nous annulions la transaction, que je me fasse rembourser par ebay, et qu'on la refasse par leboncoin.

Legit ou arnaque connue ?

----------


## salakis

> Tiens chere hivemind CPC j'ai une question:
> 
> J'ai acheté un truc sur ebay, le vendeur me demande que nous annulions la transaction, que je me fasse rembourser par ebay, et qu'on la refasse par leboncoin.
> 
> Legit ou arnaque connue ?


Par defaut, je dirais que ca pue. Vous avez une transaction. C'est son probleme si ca lui plait plus.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Ouais. Chelou.

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quoi qu'est que c'est que ce quelque chose ?



Merci.  ::):

----------


## fishinou

Ça ressemble à des morceau de tournebroche pour four

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Tiens chere hivemind CPC j'ai une question:
> 
> J'ai acheté un truc sur ebay, le vendeur me demande que nous annulions la transaction, que je me fasse rembourser par ebay, et qu'on la refasse par leboncoin.
> 
> Legit ou arnaque connue ?


Si tu te fais rembourser par eBay il garde tes thunes ou eBay va ensuite les chercher chez lui ?

Tente le "ok mais envoyez moi le truc d'abord" pour voir ^^

----------


## Lee Tchii

> J'ai acheté un truc sur ebay, le vendeur me demande que nous annulions la transaction, que je me fasse rembourser par ebay, et qu'on la refasse par leboncoin.
> Legit ou arnaque connue ?


Il est possible que ça l'arrange par LeBonCoin dont les frais sont uniquement payé par l'acheteur.
Mais dans ce cas, il n'a qu'à annuler la transaction lui.

----------


## Zodex

> Ça ressemble à des morceau de tournebroche pour four


Aaah ok, plus qu'à trouver le reste, merci !

----------


## Bah

Perso j'annulerais pas la commande ebay. Comme tu le dis, tu sais pas ce que ça veut dire ce changement et si le mec voulait pas passer par ebay ben fallait pas qu'il poste là.

----------


## OMar92

> Coucou,
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire quoi qu'est que c'est que ce quelque chose ?
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/JKxDVcp/Death-Butterfly.jpg
> 
> Merci.


C'est une table en bois...  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

> Aaah ok, plus qu'à trouver le reste, merci !


Je confirme, c'est bien ça  :;): 

exemple : https://www.pieces-tout-electromenag...eos-listo.html

----------


## Zodex

> C'est une table en bois...


C'est pas une table, c'est un petit meuble d'entrée...  :tired: 




> Je confirme, c'est bien ça 
> 
> exemple : https://www.pieces-tout-electromenag...eos-listo.html


 ::o:  Ce topic est fou, t'as même fait des recherches sur un site spécialisé et tout ! Faut que je trouve la barre pour mettre dans le cul du poulet maintenant.  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Le site spécialisé s'appelle Google image  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Le site spécialisé s'appelle Google image


Je suis sur Firefox sans addons.  ::ninja::

----------


## Illynir

Toutes mes condoléances.

----------


## fishinou

> Je suis sur Firefox sans addons.


Et moi sur téléphone.
Google - Broche pour four - image.

----------


## docelche

Hello,
Petite question : j'ai un vidéoprojecteur BenQ W1090, et j'envisage de le mettre dans un meuble avec un abattant, de telle façon qu'il soit stocké verticalement la plupart du temps (un peu comme sur le lien : https://www.pinterest.fr/pin/1829656090090598/). Ma question c'est : est ce un problème de stocker le vidéoprojecteur verticalement ? Et si oui, pourquoi ? J'ai eu des avis divergents sur le risque d'abîmer la bête, alors je me tourne vers vos avis experts... Merci  ::):

----------


## Wobak

Question : J'ai un chèque en US$ qui a été fait à mon nom, et ma banque m'indique que le toucher coûtera 66€ environ (45€ de frais parce que c'est un chèque étranger + 18€ de frais de commission). J'aimerai éviter de payer un tel montant, et je me demande quelle solution je pourrais utiliser. 

J'ai déjà pensé à Revolut mais ils ne permettent pas de toucher un chèque.

----------


## Bah

Ca commence tellement comme un début de mail de brouteur.

----------


## Clad

Tu peux pas au moins ouvrir un compte en devise pour encaisser le chèque (et après utiliser un truc genre revolut pour la conversion ?)

Apres pour ce genre de montant ça commence à valoir le coup d'ouvrir un compte chez wise.

----------


## Seymos

> Question : J'ai un chèque en US$ qui a été fait à mon nom, et ma banque m'indique que le toucher coûtera 66€ environ (45€ de frais parce que c'est un chèque étranger + 18€ de frais de commission). J'aimerai éviter de payer un tel montant, et je me demande quelle solution je pourrais utiliser. 
> 
> J'ai déjà pensé à Revolut mais ils ne permettent pas de toucher un chèque.


Si tu avais utilisé du bitcoin, tu en serais pas là  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> ma banque m'indique que le toucher coûtera 66€ environ (45€ de frais parce que c'est un chèque étranger + 18€ de frais de commission).


C'est tellement cher que je vais de ce pas aller regarder quel est le tarif de ma banque  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Question : J'ai un chèque en US$ qui a été fait à mon nom, et ma banque m'indique que le toucher coûtera 66€ environ (45€ de frais parce que c'est un chèque étranger + 18€ de frais de commission). J'aimerai éviter de payer un tel montant, et je me demande quelle solution je pourrais utiliser. 
> 
> J'ai déjà pensé à Revolut mais ils ne permettent pas de toucher un chèque.


Pour le futur, si ça se reproduit, je suis d'accord avec Clad et conseille un truc comme Wise (que j'utilise très régulièrement).

Pour ce coup-ci, compliqué.
Si tu dégotes un canard aux USA, ça semble être possible d'avoir le chèque encaissé par autrui :



> Are you without a bank account?
> 
> It’s a bit more tricky to cash a check without a bank account, but you have options.
> 
> Whether you have an account or not, you must endorse the check. Cashing a check requires two signatures: one from the person that wrote the check and another from the person receiving the check. The endorsement area for the person receiving the funds is located on the back of the check.
> 
> After endorsing the check, it’s possible to sign the check over to a friend or relative who has an account with the bank or credit union. From there, the bank will cash the check, and they can give you the funds.


Ou sinon avec une app :



> To be clear, if you want to cash your check and get cold-hard cash in your hand, then you’ll need to go to a physical location.
> 
> However, there are online check cashing options available—like PayPal, Venmo, and Ingo Money. These three companies offer online check cashing services on checks between $5 and $5,000.
> 
> With these services, simply download their app on your smartphone and navigate to the check cashing option. From there, endorse the check, enter the amount into the app, and then it will prompt you to take a photo of the front and back of the check.


Source :
https://wise.com/us/blog/where-can-i-cash-a-check

----------


## Dyce

Petite question Discord et droits d'admin.

Comment récupérer des droits d'admin sur un serveur quand l'unique admin ne donne plus signe de vie depuis quasi un an ???


Pour precision : On était 4 joueurs a avoir monté un discord pour des parties durant le confinement, mais seule une personne était admin (je sais.....pas bien !!) .

L'admin ne donne plus signe de vie depuis bientôt un an, et avec les 3 restants, on souhaiterais continuer l'exploitation du serveur, tout en modifiant différentes choses dessus.......Donc est ce qu'il y'a un moyen de récupérer les droits d'admin de se serveur ??

----------


## Zepolak

Probablement que c'est impossible, mais enfin la seule réponse un peu censée que j'ai trouvé est : 



> contact discord’s community service team and request that the server ownership is transferred to them

----------


## Wobak

> Petite question Discord et droits d'admin.
> 
> Comment récupérer des droits d'admin sur un serveur quand l'unique admin ne donne plus signe de vie depuis quasi un an ???
> 
> 
> Pour precision : On était 4 joueurs a avoir monté un discord pour des parties durant le confinement, mais seule une personne était admin (je sais.....pas bien !!) .
> 
> L'admin ne donne plus signe de vie depuis bientôt un an, et avec les 3 restants, on souhaiterais continuer l'exploitation du serveur, tout en modifiant différentes choses dessus.......Donc est ce qu'il y'a un moyen de récupérer les droits d'admin de se serveur ??


On a eu un souci similaire, et on a préféré créer un nouveau discord, ç'a été plus rapide...

----------


## Sapro

Dites je cherche un petit projecteur pour IPhone ou autre.
Pas loin de 100 balles je dirais. Un truc pas dégueulass qui va bien pour une chambre d'ado.
Des idées.

----------


## Flad

Y aurait un topic de l'Ecosse (dans le genre de celui du Japon) sur le forum ?
A défaut un topic des voyages en général ?
On aimerait préparer un voyage (en Ecosse donc) avec madame et les enfants et j'aimerai prendre des avis/conseilles d'expert CPC.

----------


## fishinou

l'Écosse c'est trés bien, j'y ai fait mon Erasmus y'a bien trop longtemps.
Bon, c'était y'a tellement longtemps que je sais pas si je peux apporter quoi que ce soit d'utile a la discussion  ::P:

----------


## Bart

Les Ecossaises sont elles hot ? Sont-elles toutes rousses ? Y a t il une tradition du cosplay Highlander ? Toutes ces questions, tu peux y répondre  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Y aurait un topic de l'Ecosse (dans le genre de celui du Japon) sur le forum ?
> A défaut un topic des voyages en général ?


Alors après une recherche, il se trouve en fait que oui...!
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/69...oler-en-Ecosse

Apparemment, le "topic généraliste" ( ::mellow:: ) serait : 
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/37...yageurs-radins

----------


## Flad

> Alors après une recherche, il se trouve en fait que oui...!
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/69...oler-en-Ecosse
> 
> Apparemment, le "topic généraliste" () serait : 
> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/37...yageurs-radins


Tip top !
Merci  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Tip top !
> Merci


T'emballes pas trop, il a 5 pages  :Sweat:

----------


## Flad

> T'emballes pas trop, il a 5 pages


Ouais mais j'aime profaner des topics morts  :Bave:

----------


## Tahia

> Ouais mais j'aime profaner des topics morts


C'est pas un ban de cracher sur un mort ?  ::ninja::

----------


## perverpepere

> On aimerait préparer un voyage (en Ecosse donc)


Retour a tes racines de roukmoute ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> C'est pas un ban de cracher sur un mort ?


Si on crache dedans je crois que ca passe  :Halmet:

----------


## Endymion

Question PEE, départ d'une boîte et arrivé dans une nouvelle avec son PEE.

- J'ai quitté mon ancienne boîte fin octobre et démarré dans ma nouvelle le 14/11.
- J'ai encore mon PEE de mon ancienne boîte avec de l'argent dessus.
- J'aurais droit au PEE de ma nouvelle boîte au bout de 3 mois.

Je sais que je peux donc demander un déblocage de l'argent.
Mais je peux aussi faire un transfert entre les PEE (en plus c'est NATIXIS dans les deux cas).

Sachant qu'il y a un abondement très intéressant dans ma nouvelle boîte, que je ne pourrais peut-être pas alimenter totalement avec l'intéressement (je n'aurais pas fait une année complète), j'ai donc l'intention d'y mettre l'argent nécessaire jusqu'au maximum permettant de bénéficier de cet abondement.

Je suppose qu'une transfert entre PEE ne serait pas pris en compte pour le calcul de l'abondement et qu'il serait plus judicieux de récupérer la somme sur mon compte pour ensuite (en quelque sorte) m'en servir pour avoir l'abondement sur le nouveau PEE.

J'ai bon ?

----------


## Nortifer

Je suis en plein dedans, et si j'ai bien compris, tu peux déplacer ton PEE sans contrainte ni avantage.
Il ne sera pas pris en compte dans le calcul de l'abondemment, mais tu gardes ton ancienneté pour le déblocage.

Du coup si ta boite abonde un versement venant de tes fonds propre, je dirais que ça marche oui, mais tu relances le compteur à 0.

----------


## Endymion

> Je suis en plein dedans, et si j'ai bien compris, tu peux déplacer ton PEE sans contrainte ni avantage.
> Il ne sera pas pris en compte dans le calcul de l'abondemment, mais tu gardes ton ancienneté pour le déblocage.
> 
> Du coup si ta boite abonde un versement venant de tes fonds propre, je dirais que ça marche oui, mais tu relances le compteur à 0.


Mais comme je suis dans le cadre d'un rupture de contrat, je peux récupérer la somme sans attendre 5 ans.

----------


## Primopuelle

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème très étrange et très handicapant avec ma connexion (privé, maison wifi et cable). Une bonne partie des sites sont inaccessibles sans que je ne comprenne pourquoi. Par exemple Lemonde, Yahoo, Twitter, trictrac sont out pour moi alors que Canardpc, google fonctionne. Qu'est ce que je peux faire ? J'ai absolument rien changé à ma connexion.

----------


## deathdigger

Tes DNS qui merdent ? Change-les pour mettre ceux de google. (8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4) pour tester.

----------


## Primopuelle

Merci. Mais je sais pas comment on fait ça.  :^_^: 
Je viens de voir un message d'Orange disant "Des travaux de maintenance risquent d'impacter vos services."
Mais je suis étonnée que ça ne coupe que certains sites.

----------


## Shurin

C'est très facile et rapide, tout autant de revenir en arrière si ça t'inquiètes d'ailleurs. 
Une petite recherche Google et 4 clics ( sur Windows?) suffiront  :;):

----------


## Primopuelle

Mais si je le change sur les paramètres de mon pc alors que j'ai le même soucis sur mon tél ou ma console, ça changera rien en fait ? 
D'ailleurs chose étonnante, netflix ne fonctionne pas via navigateur mais fonctionne sur l'application de la playstation (alors que le psn ne fonctionne pas du tout lui).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Avant de changer quoi que ce soit je prendrais mon mal en patience, en me disant qu'il est probable qu'il y ait un incident sur le réseau, plus qu'une panne mystérieusement mystérieuse dans ma configuration.

----------


## Olorin

> Mais si je le change sur les paramètres de mon pc alors que j'ai le même soucis sur mon tél ou ma console, ça changera rien en fait ? 
> D'ailleurs chose étonnante, netflix ne fonctionne pas via navigateur mais fonctionne sur l'application de la playstation (alors que le psn ne fonctionne pas du tout lui).


Le but c'est de déjà tester si le problème est du côté des DNS de ton opérateur ou ailleurs. Comme dit plus haut, ca prend 4 clics pour le faire (et autant pour revenir en arrière) et ca permet déjà un bon diagnostic.
Après, selon le résultat il faudra aviser.
Mais a priori il y a bien un problème général de DNS chez orange : https://downdetector.fr/statut/orange/

----------


## Jeckhyl

Existe-t'il un équivalent à Momox (donc principalement produits culturels d'occasion) version américaine ?

J'aimerais me procurer certains livres en anglais en occase à vil prix (genre les BDs de Dresden Files, qu'on ne trouve pas à moins de 25 balles en occase chez Jeff, ou pas du tout sur Momox).

----------


## Olorin

Pour les bouquins tu as abebooks. Mais avec les frais de ports pas sûr que tu en sortes gagnant.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Pour les bouquins tu as abebooks. Mais avec les frais de ports pas sûr que tu en sortes gagnant.


Oui, ce que je cherche à 10,50$ + 31$ de frais de port effectivement...

----------


## Hippolyte

> Mais si je le change sur les paramètres de mon pc alors que j'ai le même soucis sur mon tél ou ma console, ça changera rien en fait ? 
> D'ailleurs chose étonnante, netflix ne fonctionne pas via navigateur mais fonctionne sur l'application de la playstation (alors que le psn ne fonctionne pas du tout lui).


Désolé, je n'ai pas de réponse pour toi mais j'ai vu passer sur reddit quelqu'un qui a un problème similaire au tiens.

----------


## perverpepere

> Merci. Mais je sais pas comment on fait ça. 
> Je viens de voir un message d'Orange disant "Des travaux de maintenance risquent d'impacter vos services."
> Mais je suis étonnée que ça ne coupe que certains sites.


Les DNS c'est un peu l'annuaire d'internet, par exemple toi tu cherche le site "forum.canard.com", ton pc lui va demander au DNS l'adresse IP de ce site, et ira voir au 163.172.102.71 ce qu'il ce passe et ce qu'il doit afficher.
Donc chez Orange il se peu qu'il manque des pages à l'annuaire du coup des sites fonctionnent et d'autre pas.

----------


## Primopuelle

Merci à tous. Tout s'est rétabli. Une fois que j'ai su que ça venait d'Orange j'étais surtout curieuse de savoir comment c'était possible d'avoir accès à certains sites et pas à d'autres ou via appli mais pas par navigateur etc. Merci pour les explications du coup.

----------


## Bah

> Oui, ce que je cherche à 10,50$ + 31$ de frais de port effectivement...


Regarde chez https://www.bookdepository.com/

J'ai commandé un jeu de plateau une fois et les frais de port étaient ridicules, ça vaut le coup de regarder.

Bon il était up y'a 1 minute et là il est down, mais ça devrait revenir.

Edit : de nouveau up, du coup j'ai pu vérifier





> We currently ship free of charge to the countries and regions seen below.
> 
> A - Andorra, Argentina, Australia, Austria
> 
> B - Bahamas, Bahrain, Barbados, Belgium, Bosnia and Herzegovina, Bulgaria
> 
> C - Canada, Canary Island, Cayman Islands, Channel Islands, Chile, Cocos (Keeling) Islands, Comoros, Croatia, Cyprus, Czech Republic
> 
> D - Denmark
> ...


Me demande pas comment ils font...

----------


## Jeckhyl

Mais oui comment j'ai pu oublier Thebookdepository ?  Merci.

----------


## Blackogg

> Me demande pas comment ils font...


Facile  ::ninja:: 




> An Amazon Company
> Book Depository was acquired by Amazon in 2011, and since then we have worked together to ensure the best possible experience for all our customers worldwide. By working with Amazon, we have improved our customer service and delivery, and increased our selection of books to more than 20 million, so not only will you find a great read, but we hope you'll find your experience with us is even better.
> 
> We still have a dedicated team at Book Depository working to maintain the personal experience that we know our customers love. All of us, from Customer Service right through to Marketing and Finance are very passionate about books. We love making recommendations for titles and sharing the books we've loved with you, and we don't plan on changing that anytime soon.

----------


## Bah

Aaaah ! Bien vu !

----------


## Ventilo

Nouveau mobile, chrome, comment on vire cette barre flottante qui pop pour me faire installer tapatalk?

----------


## OMar92

Ben t'as qu'à l'installer, comme ça ça t'emmerdera plus...  :;):   ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

Voilà bien le conseille de qqn qui se plaint de sa boite sans démissionner  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

Ben, si je démissionne, j'aurais plus de raison de m'en plaindre... réfléchis un peu...  :tired:   ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM



----------


## fishinou

Hello, j'ai une question, mais j'ai peur d'aller dans le topic des gens qui se touchent sur les casques et les amplis  ::ninja:: 

Bref, je cherche pour madame une platine vinyle pour "le fun". A savoir la déco, et mettre un disque qui craque de temps en temps  ::P: 

Qu'est-ce qu'il y'aurait de sympa et accessible pour faire un premier pas dans ce monde là ? Et si possible, un truc autonome qui fonctionne juste sur secteur ça existe ? Pas qu'il faille le brancher à 15 autres trucs avec des fils partout.

Merci les experts !

----------


## OMar92

Quand tu dis "autonome", c'est avec les enceintes?
Je me suis acheté une Audio-Technica (129€), elle respire la qualité pour une entrée de gamme (pour cette marque) elle possède un pré-ampli ce qui fait qu'il suffit de la brancher sur la prise "audio in" d'une chaîne, au total je n'ai que 2 fils : l'alimentation et la prise jack-jack (non fournie, mais une prise jack-RCA est fournie).
J'ai testé une platine premier prix avec des enceintes (dans la 50aine d'€), c'est objectivement médiocre : sans même parler du son, les 45T ne vont pas jusqu'au bout (le bras se relève avant), le bras saute, les finitions sont pas terribles, la taille est plus petite qu'un 33 tour (ce qui fait que le disque sort sur les côtés), bref, j'ai préféré mettre 50€ de plus et avoir une platine d'un peu meilleure qualité.  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> je cherche pour madame une platine vinyle pour "le fun".


Pour le fun, y a pas vraiment de critères du coup. Je te propose quand même cette vidéo, il y a quelques points à éviter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiyxt1YtPBo

----------


## fishinou

Quand je dis autonome, je veux dire "un seul objet". Tout-en-un, tous le bazar d'ampli et enceinte en une seule boîte si ça existe  ::P: 

Après pour le prix autour de 150€ ça peux aller  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Tout-en-un, tous le bazar d'ampli et enceinte en une seule boîte si ça existe


Ah bah justement, si mes souvenirs sont bons ça fait partie des trucs à éviter  ::ninja:: 
Parce que les membranes des hauts parleurs font des vibrations qui feront "sauter" le stylus.

----------


## deathdigger

J’en ai une, mais au final, on l’a branché sur un vieil ampli home-cinema, le son était vraiment trop mauvais avec les petites enceintes.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Sinon prendre la platine la moins cher sans ampli ni haut-parleur et diffuser l'album depuis deezify dans des enceintes bluetooth pendant que le disque tourne.  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Du coup on m'a recommandé la platine cité par OMar du 9-2 + des enceintes Edifier R1280DBs.

Vu le prix combiné je vais partir là dessus je pense !

Plus qu'à trouvé en vinyle The very Best of Franky Vincent et ce sera parfait  :;):

----------


## Nilsou

> Quand je dis autonome, je veux dire "un seul objet". Tout-en-un, tous le bazar d'ampli et enceinte en une seule boîte si ça existe 
> 
> Après pour le prix autour de 150€ ça peux aller


Je pense qu'il faudra de toute manière les enceintes séparées. Mais pourquoi ne pas investir dans des enceintes pour la musique en général, le PC ou télé ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Du coup on m'a recommandé la platine cité par OMar du 9-2 + des enceintes Edifier R1280DBs.


Bon ben voila  ::P:

----------


## Supergounou

> Plus qu'à trouvé en vinyle The very Best of Franky Vincent et ce sera parfait


C'est presque le prix de la platine  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

> Du coup on m'a recommandé la platine cité par OMar du 9-2


 :;): 
(pour info, elle est à 129€ chez Boulanger par exemple)

----------


## fishinou

Ouaip, c'est là-bas que je vais la prendre, retrait en magasin pas loin, tout nickel  :;):

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai une Rega RP1 c'est le minimum pour écouter un vynil dans de bonnes conditions de craquements.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

Questions suite aux histoire de délestages :
J'y connais rien perso, mais ça se stocke le courant ? Il y a des grosses batteries un peu partout pour en garder en réserve comme le gaz ou l'essence ou c'est en flux tendu ?
Et on peut isoler un seul logement quand on coupe le courant ? Ils parlent de laisser le courant chez les gens appareillés, etc, mais comment c'est possible ? Ou on leur met un générateur dans le salon ?  ::lol::

----------


## Lazyjoe

Le délestage, vision d'artiste :



Sinon c'est essentiellement un flux tendu oui, les moyens de stockage il y en a peu et ça va pas loin. Le plus développé en France ce sont les STEP, en gros des barrages hydrauliques "réversibles" qui peuvent pomper l'eau en aval pour la remonter dans le stock. Mais il n'y en a pas tant que ça, et de mémoire les quantités stockables restent assez faibles.

Pour de la coupure sélective, avec le linky en théorie c'est possible mais j'ai comme un doute que RTE ait l'infrastructure de contrôle capable de gérer ça correctement. 
C'est peut-être plus réaliste d'appliquer un délestage partiel en limitant la puissance au compteur pour tout le monde dans une zone donnée.

----------


## Bah

Alors en Suisse en tout cas c'est des zones complètes qui seraient coupées et ceux qui ont des besoins particuliers (hôpitaux etc.) doivent s'arranger pour pouvoir fonctionner sans. Les autorités locales gèrent ça avec des génératrices et des raccordements à plusieurs zones (genre la commune décide que son site de gestion de l'eau doit avoir le courant en permanence, alors elle s'arrange pour que quand la zone 1 sera coupée, il pourra chopper du jus sur la zone 2). La boîte dans laquelle je travaille a d'ailleurs fait son test de génératrice sur une journée (bonne idée, parce qu'ils ont dû en faire deux, le premier a été annulé avant de commencer pour cause de problème X non détecté avant).

----------


## Eloso

Pour compléter ce que dit Bah, en bossant sur une grosse station de traitement des eaux usées: le site a une double alimentation par deux branches distinctes du réseau, avec un système automatique pour basculer sur le second si jamais on avait une interruption d'alimentation par le premier. Cela ne protègerait pas d'un black-out total, mais protège d'un incident sur une partie du réseau (casse, malveillance, accident, etc)

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il me semble qu'en France, ce sera des quartiers entiers, sans distinction, à part cliniques, hôpitaux et prisons.

----------


## Arthropode

Le programme en France, c'est un délestage par zone. Et si on de la chance, on peut être branché dans la même zone qu'une infrastructure critique, et donc ne pas risquer de coupure. Typiquement, sur Paris il ne pourra y avoir que très peu de zones débranchées, vu la densité de trucs importants en tout genre.

----------


## deathdigger

A noter, truc totalement con mais logique :
Si vous avez des panneaux solaires reliés au réseau, vous pourriez vous dire que tranquille, si y'a délestage, les panneaux prendront le relais. Sauf que non  ::P: 
Les panneaux ont besoin d'électricité pour fonctionner. En fait, c'est une sécurité : si l'électricité est coupée, c'est que potentiellement il peut y'avoir une intervention sur les lignes. Du coup par sécurité, les panneaux se coupent également pour ne pas électrocuter le technicien. Pour pouvoir profiter de panneaux solaires en cas de coupure, il faut soit avoir une installation autonome, soit faire un branchement sauvage (ce qui est bien sûr interdit).
Pour ceux qui auraient des batteries, logiquement il faudrait couper le disjoncteur principal avant de les mettre en route.

----------


## kilfou

Je suis plus trop l'actu (je sais que c'est pas toléré par les modos cpc donc je prends aucun risque  :^_^: ) mais on est sensés être prevenus quand et comment si on va être coupés ?

----------


## OMar92

> Questions suite aux histoire de délestages :
> J'y connais rien perso, mais ça se stocke le courant ? Il y a des grosses batteries un peu partout pour en garder en réserve comme le gaz ou l'essence ou c'est en flux tendu ?


Oui et non.
L'électricité ne se stocke pas en tant que tel, si elle est produite, elle doit être consommée.
En revanche, il est possible de la stocker sous une autre forme, histoire de transformer l'électricité en production électrique potentielle future, et pour ça, il y a un moyen, c'est la méthode Shadock : il faut pomper ! Pomper de l'eau d'un bassin en aval vers un bassin en amont de façon à ce que le barrage dont il dépend puisse produire de l'électricité à nouveau.
On peut aussi jouer sur la fréquence du courant, mais là je m'y connais moins.

----------


## fishinou

> Je suis plus trop l'actu (je sais que c'est pas toléré par les modos cpc donc je prends aucun risque ) mais on est sensés être prevenus quand et comment si on va être coupés ?


3 jours avant pour le jour, la veille du jour J à 17h pour le créneau (8-10 - 10-12 ou 18-20). Si j'ai bien suivi  ::P:

----------


## OMar92

> Je suis plus trop l'actu (je sais que c'est pas toléré par les modos cpc donc je prends aucun risque ) mais on est sensés être prevenus quand et comment si on va être coupés ?


Ca dépend de la religion, non?  ::huh::   ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> A noter, truc totalement con mais logique :
> Si vous avez des panneaux solaires reliés au réseau, vous pourriez vous dire que tranquille, si y'a délestage, les panneaux prendront le relais. Sauf que non 
> Les panneaux ont besoin d'électricité pour fonctionner. En fait, c'est une sécurité : si l'électricité est coupée, c'est que potentiellement il peut y'avoir une intervention sur les lignes. Du coup par sécurité, les panneaux se coupent également pour ne pas électrocuter le technicien. Pour pouvoir profiter de panneaux solaires en cas de coupure, il faut soit avoir une installation autonome, soit faire un branchement sauvage (ce qui est bien sûr interdit).


J'ai regardé et apparemment pas mal d'onduleurs se coupent s'il y a coupure d'électricité.
C'est une installation sacrément autonome qu'il faut dans ce genre de cas  ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

Je vais redémarrer ma recherche d'un petit onduleur à batterie pour m'assurer les quelques mW de ma chaudière/chauffe eau sans accumulation. Voir une dizaine de Watts avec le circulateur, même si en moyenne (BBC) je peux me passer de chauffage pendant plusieurs heures sans soucis.

----------


## fishinou

Moi je me dis pareil. Je chauffe au gaz, mais en cas de coupure d'elec la chaudière gaz va tirer la gueule  ::P: 

Par contre pour des coupures de 2h planifiées je pense que c'est pas la peine de prévoir quoi que ce soit ^^

----------


## Awake

> 3 jours avant pour le jour, la veille du jour J à 17h pour le créneau (8-10 - 10-12 ou 18-20). Si j'ai bien suivi


Vu que je ne suis pas du tout l'actu non plus, j'aurais quelques questions supplémentaires..

Il y a déjà des infos sur quelles régions vont être les plus touchées ?
On sait par quel biais on va être prévenus ? (sms ? ou mail d'EDF ? signaux de fumées de la centrale nucléaire la plus proche ?)
Des mesures pour celles et ceux qui bossent en télétravail ? Je suppose que je peux toujours rêver  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Vu que je ne suis pas du tout l'actu non plus, j'aurais quelques questions supplémentaires..
> 
> Il y a déjà des infos sur quelles régions vont être les plus touchées ?
> On sait par quel biais on va être prévenus ? (sms ? ou mail d'EDF ? signaux de fumées de la centrale nucléaire la plus proche ?)
> Des mesures pour celles et ceux qui bossent en télétravail ? Je suppose que je peux toujours rêver


Ce que l'on sait à ce jour : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...2478_3244.html

----------


## LeLiquid

On était pas sensés être royal au bar avec notre stock de gaz ras la gueule ?  :tired:

----------


## Awake

> Vu que je ne suis pas du tout l'actu non plus, j'aurais quelques questions supplémentaires..
> 
> Il y a déjà des infos sur quelles régions vont être les plus touchées ?
> On sait par quel biais on va être prévenus ? (sms ? ou mail d'EDF ? signaux de fumées de la centrale nucléaire la plus proche ?)
> Des mesures pour celles et ceux qui bossent en télétravail ? Je suppose que je peux toujours rêver


Je me répond après quelques recherches google.

La météo et les alertes vont être sur https://www.monecowatt.fr/ . Toutes les régions seront touchées et les télétravailleurs n'ont aucun privilèges (ce qui semble normal vu que la plupart des entreprises seront aussi touchées).




> Ce que l'on sait à ce jour : https://www.lemonde.fr/planete/artic...2478_3244.html


Merci, au final j'étais tombé sur un article similaire  ::):

----------


## Franky Mikey

> On était pas sensés être royal au bar avec notre stock de gaz ras la gueule ?


C'est un plan au cas où ; il est encore possible que l'on parvienne à traverser la période critique sans l'activer.
C'est le prolongement de la maintenance du parc nucléaire qui complique la donne, apparemment.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Je vais redémarrer ma recherche d'un petit onduleur à batterie pour m'assurer les quelques mW de ma chaudière/chauffe eau sans accumulation. Voir une dizaine de Watts avec le circulateur, même si en moyenne (BBC) je peux me passer de chauffage pendant plusieurs heures sans soucis.


Si tu trouves une référence sérieuse et qui ne coûte pas un bras, je veux bien un retour  ::): 
J'ai passé quelques heures dessus ce matin, mais je pars de trop loin pour que ça soit efficace.




> C'est le prolongement de la maintenance du parc nucléaire qui complique la donne, apparemment.


Ou plutôt le fait que l’État français ne se donne pas les moyens de l'entretenir, ce parc.
Mais oui, continuons à obliger EDF de vendre de l'électricité à prix ultra-bradé et d'en acheter à prix exorbitant  ::lol::

----------


## LeLiquid

> C'est un plan au cas où ; il est encore possible que l'on parvienne à traverser la période critique sans l'activer.
> C'est le prolongement de la maintenance du parc nucléaire qui complique la donne, apparemment.


Ha ok. Je pensais que c'était plus ou moins acté que ça allait tomber.

Merci  ::):

----------


## deathdigger

> J'ai regardé et apparemment pas mal d'onduleurs se coupent s'il y a coupure d'électricité.
> C'est une installation sacrément autonome qu'il faut dans ce genre de cas


Je ne parle pas d'onduleurs, mais bien de batteries  ::): 
Ce n'est pas du tout le même but, les batteries sont intéressantes si t'as des panneaux solaires.
Et c'est un gros budget, genre 4K€ pour une belle bête : https://www.myshop-solaire.com/ecofl...saAqksEALw_wcB

----------


## Ventilo

Bon j'ai une question de wifi entre deux fantasmes de coupure de courant : l'iPad voit le wifi de l'hôtel, mais manifestement le fait qu'il n'y ait pas de clef (juste une acceptation des conditions) le perturbe dans son délire sécuritaire. Comment je peux connecter cette saloperie de tablette ?

----------


## Neo_13

> Si tu trouves une référence sérieuse et qui ne coûte pas un bras, je veux bien un retour 
> J'ai passé quelques heures dessus ce matin, mais je pars de trop loin pour que ça soit efficace.


https://www.amazon.fr/Eaton-Onduleur...04&sr=1-6&th=1

Un merdier du genre ferait probablement l'affaire.

----------


## ursule15

Hello, une question Boursorama

Je n'arrive pas a faire un export CSV de mes comptes, quand je clique sur le bouton j'ai le message "La page demandée n'existe plus !".
Quelqu'un peut-il faire le test et confirmer que ce n'est pas un probleme de mon cote?

Et truc qui m'enerve au passage, je ne peux pas les contacter :
- je n'ai pas de tel francais donc la fonctionnalite Rappelez-moi ne peut pas etre utilisee.
- l'envoi de mail via l'assistance m'a l'air deconnante, je ne recois pas de mail de confirmation (alors que je recois d'autres de leurs mails)

edit:
j'ai finalement recu un mail (j'avais pose la question hier, le mail a ete ujn peu lent  :;):  ).
Ils me disent qu'ils sont au courant, un incident a ete ouvert.

Mais le mail recu juste apres avoir ecrit ici... on a des gars du support Boursorama sur le forum qui m'ont lu ! (ou alors c'est une coincidence).

----------


## deathdigger

C'est une coïncidence, Julien  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> C'est une coïncidence, Julien


Ne fait pas attention à mon collègue, Piotr. Et désolé pour le délai !

----------


## Bah

J'ai une question réchaud à gaz. On veut s'équiper d'un petit machin 1 ou 2 feux au cas où l'électricité est coupée cet hiver. Je découvre ce monde et je constate qu'il y'a peu de trucs tout prêts. Du coup si j'ai bien capté, je dois acheter :

1° La plaque de cuisson. Ca c'est le plus simple. Elle va venir en 30 ou 50 mbar.
2° Un régulateur de pression 30 ou 50mbar selon 1° MAIS il semblerait que ce choix conditionne aussi le type de bonbonne de gaz. Y'a les bonbonnes universelles et les campingaz qui semblent avoir un raccordement différent. 
3° Un tuyau de raccordement. Il me semble n'avoir vu que du 1/4 filetage à gauche 6mm intérieur 12mm extérieur. 

Est-ce que j'ai bien compris le principe ? 
Est-ce qu'avec ces deux accessoire y'a tout pour relier à la bouteille de gaz adéquate ?
Question subsidiaire : y'a des réchauds avec ou sans protection allumage, c'est un truc important ?

----------


## fishinou

La Suisse à annoncée des trucs aussi ? Plus dures qu'en France ?

Parce que pour la France, qui annonce des coupures de 2h max, je trouve totalement incroyable ce rush Zerg sur les réchauds et les groupes électrogènes totalement incompréhensibles. Mais je pense que je suis HS donc désolé.

Pour ce qui est de la question, aucune idée malheureusement :-/

----------


## Seymos

> La Suisse à annoncée des trucs aussi ? Plus dures qu'en France ?
> 
> Parce que pour la France, qui annonce des coupures de 2h max, je trouve totalement incroyable ce rush Zerg sur les réchauds et les groupes électrogènes totalement incompréhensibles. Mais je pense que je suis HS donc désolé.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la question, aucune idée malheureusement :-/


Remember les rushs sur le PQ.

----------


## deathdigger

Évite camping gaz. Leurs produits sont bons, mais tout est propriétaire. Ensuite, faut voir ce que tu veux : soit tu achètes un truc pour une utilisation marginale, soit un truc plus gros.
La première solution est meilleure, vu qu’elle aura plus d’utilisation (randonnées, camping,bike-packing…). Par contre tu n’auras qu’un feu et tu ne l’utiliseras pas pour faire mijoter : https://francebikepacking.com/fr-acc...e-bikepacking/ Vu que t’es Suisse, j’émets l’hypothèse, pleine de préjugés, que t’as un service à fondu. Ben c’est le même principe, donc utilise-le.

Si tu veux plus, faut te tourner vers les plaques de cuisson de camping, genre ça : https://www.amazon.fr/Kemper-104982-...45662060&psc=1 avec une bouteille de gaz et son détendeur (fourni avec en France) et un tuyau adapté à la bouteille.

----------


## OMar92

> Remember les rushs sur le PQ.

----------


## Bah

> La Suisse à annoncée des trucs aussi ? Plus dures qu'en France ?


Ca fait longtemps qu'ils nous préparent à d'éventuelles coupures par tranches de 4h toutes les 8h. Si ça tenait qu'à moi, je m'équipperais pas plus que ça. Mais j'ai jamais trop regardé l'avenir et je suis pas seul dans mon ménage.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Évite camping gaz. Leurs produits sont bons, mais tout est propriétaire. Ensuite, faut voir ce que tu veux : soit tu achètes un truc pour une utilisation marginale, soit un truc plus gros.
> La première solution est meilleure, vu qu’elle aura plus d’utilisation (randonnées, camping,bike-packing…). Par contre tu n’auras qu’un feu et tu ne l’utiliseras pas pour faire mijoter : https://francebikepacking.com/fr-acc...e-bikepacking/ Vu que t’es Suisse, j’émets l’hypothèse, pleine de préjugés, que t’as un service à fondu. Ben c’est le même principe, donc utilise-le.
> 
> Si tu veux plus, faut te tourner vers les plaques de cuisson de camping, genre ça : https://www.amazon.fr/Kemper-104982-...45662060&psc=1 avec une bouteille de gaz et son détendeur (fourni avec en France) et un tuyau adapté à la bouteille.


Merci pour les infos ! Service à fondue tu en fais clairement pas une plaque de cuisson. Ca sert principalement à tenir un truc chaud. Raison pour laquelle tu prépares jamais ta fondue directement dessus.
Ici j'ai constaté que les détendeurs étaient quasi jamais livrés avec, il semblerait qu'on soit plus sur le modèle de l'Allemagne (pour le gaz, ça se tient...).

----------


## fishinou

Idem ici. Seul je chaufferais quasi pas la baraque  ::P: 

C'est sur que 4h toutes les 8h c'est déjà plus chaud mais avec un peu d'anticipation ça doit passer. Apres si c'est sur un jour ou un mois c'est pas la même chose  ::P: 

Edit : réchaud de camping tu en fait clairement une plaque de cuisson  :;):

----------


## Bah

Et cette histoire de protection d'allumage c'est gadget ou intéressant?

----------


## LeLiquid

Autant le groupe électrogène ma me semble completement too much par contre le réchaud c'est pas deconnant je trouve. Typiquement nous on cuisine a l'électricité, selon ça pourrait etre relou, surtout pour la petiote. Un petit rechaud a la con de camping ça serait pas forcément deconnant.

Après je dis ça mais j'en prendrais surement pas. ^^

----------


## fishinou

Non mais sur le principe je suis tout a fait d'accord, je suis pas con non plus.

Je trouve juste disproportionné le raisonnement actuel du français moyen. On annonce une * potentielle* coupure de courant une fois de temps en temps ET prévenu à l'avance, et ta direct rupture sur les réchauds et les groupes électrogènes.

Le jour où ce sera un peu plus sérieux que ça, les gens ils iront direct boire le sang chaud de leur voisin ?!?

Bref, la suite dans le topic de l'environnement si besoin.

Et toujours désolé Bah, je ne peux toujours aider :-/

----------


## LeLiquid

Ba si tu comprend le principe je pige pas pourquoi tu comprend pas le résultat.

Autant le pq la c'était turbo con, mais la beaucoup moins.

Et c'est pas parce qu'il y a rupture que ça signifie que des millions de gens en ont pris. Juste plus que d'habitude. Difficile de generaliser sur le français moyen a partir de ça quand même.

----------


## Bah

#jesuisfrançaismoyen

----------


## Jeckhyl

La rupture sur le PQ ou les pâtes ça a été documenté d'ailleurs.

Même si on a l'image des hurluberlus avec des caddies pleins, la rupture a réellement été causée par des gens tout à fait sensés, et vous, et moi, qui ont juste dit "allez, je prends juste un paquet de plus au cas où", doublant d'un coup la consommation.

----------


## deathdigger

> #jesuisfrançaismoyen


Déjà que vous volez nos réformes de l’orthographe, maintenant vous voulez voler notre nationalité  :Cell:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je pense que la Suisse rêve secrètement d'être française.

----------


## fishinou

> Ba si tu comprend le principe je pige pas pourquoi tu comprend pas le résultat.
> 
> Autant le pq la c'était turbo con, mais la beaucoup moins.
> 
> Et c'est pas parce qu'il y a rupture que ça signifie que des millions de gens en ont pris. Juste plus que d'habitude. Difficile de generaliser sur le français moyen a partir de ça quand même.


Ben écoute, qu'est-ce que tu veux que je te dise ? Que t'as raison.

Bon ok, t'as raisons. Mais ça me fume quand même.

Disons que je suis assez pessimiste pour le futur  ::ninja::

----------


## Neo_13

> Je trouve juste disproportionné le raisonnement actuel du français moyen. On annonce une * potentielle* coupure de courant une fois de temps en temps ET prévenu à l'avance, et ta direct rupture sur les réchauds et les groupes électrogènes.


Ben ajoute 1 ou plusieurs enfants de moins de 6 ans et des appartements urbains dans lesquels RIEN ne fonctionne sans électricité (pas même le chaufe eau à gaz sans accumulation) et qui n'ont pas vécu de coupure de courant depuis la 2e guerre mondiale,  et t'as là un flip réel et normal. A titre perso (et moi je viens de la cambrousse perdue, ie coupure tous les hivers, et pas seulement 2h, dans les années 80), sans ma gamine, je m'en foutrais pas mal d'une coupure de 2h prévenu 3j avant. Avec ma gamine (3 ans), je réfléchis à un petit onduleur juste pour pouvoir alimenter les 3 poupouilles d'électroniques de mon chauffe-eau (et je peux couper le chauffage, ie le circulateur, qui consomme quelques watts, donc c'est vraiment la carte électronique), pour avoir un peu d'eau chaude en cas de besoin.




> Le jour où ce sera un peu plus sérieux que ça, les gens ils iront direct boire le sang chaud de leur voisin ?!?


La SF est riche en exemple. Et oui, il y aura du dégât.

----------


## deathdigger

Ce n'est pas tout à fait le rôle d'un onduleur, je me demande si ça va bien marcher.

----------


## Bah

Tout ça ne me dit pas l'intérêt ou non d'une protection d'allumage  :tired:

----------


## deathdigger

> Tout ça ne me dit pas l'intérêt ou non d'une protection d'allumage


C'est quoi une protection d'allumage ? Si c'est le truc qui coupe le gaz quand il n'y a pas de flamme, je suppose que sur les plaques de cuisson, c'est normé, comme pour le matériel de cuisine.

----------


## Bah

Je sais pas, c'est jamais expliqué mais c'est quasi toujours marqué si y'en a une ou pas.

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Effectivement, ça doit être le truc qui coupe le gaz si pendant la cuisson la flamme est soufflée.

----------


## Gnafron

Dites, comment on cesse d'être traité d'attaché de presse ?

Bon je débarque, d'accord mais j'ai rien à vendre, promis.  ::P: 

Edit: ah ben ça a changé chuis noobzor maintenant  :Cigare:

----------


## LePoulpe

> C'est quoi une protection d'allumage ? Si c'est le truc qui coupe le gaz quand il n'y a pas de flamme, je suppose que sur les plaques de cuisson, c'est normé, comme pour le matériel de cuisine.


Je pensais que c'était une ceinture de chasteté.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Pour la petite histoire à la con, j'ai lu cet été "La route".
Du coup, très impressionnée, j'ai acheté un camping gaz en mallette sur LeBonCoin (L'occaz, c'est la vie !) et quelques bouteilles de gaz compatibles chez Action, vu qu'elles ont une durée de 1h15.
J'avais, étudiante, un réchaud sur bouteille, et j'avais de mauvais souvenir sur la stabilité d'une casserole sur le bouzin.
J'ai commandé une pièce chinoise pour adapter des tuyaux à gaz sur mon réchaud (pas pour brancher le gaz directement, mais une bouteille plus grosse si besoin), malheureusement le système ne se coince pas donc ça ne fonctionnera pas.
Voilà pour mon témoignage personnel.

C'est sûr qu'une coupure de 4h c'est beaucoup plus lourd que 2h. 
Faudrait presque qu'on dise merci au gouvernement  ::ninja::

----------


## Gnafron

> Tiens puisqu'on cause clip, je vais corser l'affaire...
> 
> Au vu de l'actualité, j'ai " des " souvenirs d'un clip des années 80... Un mec qui se promène dans une ville et on sent que LA bombe va péter (et si ça se trouve, elle explose vraiment à la fin). Bref, il vit ses dernières heures et le truc est orienté sur ses derniers moments de vie (il doit surement tomber sur une nana et si ça se trouve ils finissent au lit mais mes souvenirs sont très très vagues)
> 
> Bref, si avec ça, vous avez des pistes (Non ce n'est pas la chanson d'Obispo et ce n'est pas Forever young d'Alphaville dont les paroles s'y prêtaient bien)   
> 
> Merci par avance !


*Dancing with tears in my Eyes* par *Ultravox* époque Midge Ure. 



De la vraie New Wave qui déchire !  ::love:: 

Edit : Grmmbll balise youtube march'pô.

----------


## LePoulpe

> Pour la petite histoire à la con, j'ai lu cet été "La route".
> Du coup, très impressionnée, j'ai acheté un camping gaz en mallette sur LeBonCoin (L'occaz, c'est la vie !) et quelques bouteilles de gaz compatibles chez Action, vu qu'elles ont une durée de 1h15.
> J'avais, étudiante, un réchaud sur bouteille, et j'avais de mauvais souvenir sur la stabilité d'une casserole sur le bouzin.
> J'ai commandé une pièce chinoise pour adapter des tuyaux à gaz sur mon réchaud (pas pour brancher le gaz directement, mais une bouteille plus grosse si besoin), malheureusement le système ne se coince pas donc ça ne fonctionnera pas.
> Voilà pour mon témoignage personnel.
> 
> C'est sûr qu'une coupure de 4h c'est beaucoup plus lourd que 2h. 
> Faudrait presque qu'on dise merci au gouvernement


Excellent "La Route", l'adaptation au cinéma se regarde bien également.

Si tu veux prolonger d'avantage, tu as ça aussi : https://vermine2047.myshopify.com/

----------


## OMar92

> C'est sûr qu'une coupure de 4h c'est beaucoup plus lourd que 2h.


Y'a un petit truc qui me fait peur quand même : les 2h, c'est fait pour économiser l'électricité... mais à la fin des 2 heures, tous les appareils électriques (non éteint manuellement) vont se remettre à fonctionner et surtout toutes les chaudières vont se remettre à marcher en même temps, et les gens vont rattraper ce qu'ils n'ont pas pu faire pendant ces 2 heures, du coup ça risque pas de faire un pic de consommation pendant quelques dizaines de minutes?  ::huh::  (avec le risque de consommer autant que pendant les 2 heures).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Dites, comment on cesse d'être traité d'attaché de presse ?
> 
> Bon je débarque, d'accord mais j'ai rien à vendre, promis. 
> 
> Edit: ah ben ça a changé chuis noobzor maintenant


C'est en fonction du nombre de messages postés.




> *Dancing with tears in my Eyes* par *Ultravox* époque Midge Ure. 
> 
> 
> 
> De la vraie New Wave qui déchire ! 
> 
> Edit : Grmmbll balise youtube march'pô.


Il faut mettre uniquement le code youtube, comme ça :

[YOUTUBE]PSQWUZ8a2Ho[/YOUTUBE]

Du coup ça donne ça :

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> 


Oh putain c'est énorme. Comment on peut être aussi con ?  ::XD:: 




> Je pense que la Suisse rêve secrètement d'être française.


Comme tous les autres pays du monde non ?




> je suis pas con non plus.


Y a une étude qui le prouve ?  ::ninja:: 



> Le jour où ce sera un peu plus sérieux que ça, les gens ils iront direct boire le sang chaud de leur voisin ?!?


Je pense commander de quoi faire du boudin et ouais et ouais qu'est-ce tu vas faire ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Primopuelle

> (et moi je viens de la cambrousse perdue, ie coupure tous les hivers, et pas seulement 2h, dans les années 80),


Mais heu... Y'a que moi qui ait encore régulièrement des coupures de courant durant l'année ? Sans mentir en moyenne je dois être à plus de 24h cumulé par an. Certes j'habite à la campagne mais c'est pas non plus le coin le plus reculé de la Terre. ça me fait un peu halluciner d'être autant flippé pour 2 h de coupure (en plus prévenu à l'avance).

----------


## LeLiquid

> Y'a un petit truc qui me fait peur quand même : les 2h, c'est fait pour économiser l'électricité... mais à la fin des 2 heures, tous les appareils électriques (non éteint manuellement) vont se remettre à fonctionner et surtout toutes les chaudières vont se remettre à marcher en même temps, et les gens vont rattraper ce qu'ils n'ont pas pu faire pendant ces 2 heures, du coup ça risque pas de faire un pic de consommation pendant quelques dizaines de minutes? ]


Je suppose qu'il y aura un roulement. Quand A récupére le jus, ils coupent B et ainsi de suite. Jusqu'à atteindre les periodes de la journée où la consommation baisse.

----------


## Petit Patapon

Ben a la campagne, c'est pas étonnant non. 
Mais les gens flippés, c'est pas les gens de la campagne.
Les gens flippés, ce sont ceux qui postent en panique sur les groupes _wanted_ des grandes villes quand il trouvent un mulot dans leur jardin en demandant s'ils doivent bruler leur maison  :^_^: .

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais les gens flippés, c'est pas les gens de la campagne.


Clairement  :^_^: 

Hiver 99, on a pas eu d'électricité pendant 3 semaines. Alors oui ça a commencé à être bien pénible, mais enfin bon... Mais c'est vrai qu'il n'y avait pas de besoins vitaux comme les smartphones à l'époque :con:

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Mais heu... Y'a que moi qui ait encore régulièrement des coupures de courant durant l'année ? Sans mentir en moyenne je dois être à plus de 24h cumulé par an. Certes j'habite à la campagne mais c'est pas non plus le coin le plus reculé de la Terre. ça me fait un peu halluciner d'être autant flippé pour 2 h de coupure (en plus prévenu à l'avance).


Pour les autres je ne sais pas, mais je vis aussi à la campagne et à part lors des orages ou des coupures programmés à l'avance, je n'ai jamais de coupure.

Ma dernières grosse coupure, c'était 7 jours en novembre 2019 à cause des chutes de neiges qui ont eu lieu le 17 avec une neige lourde et collante.
Mais même là, j'ai mis en route le groupe électrogène (le faire démarrer régulièrement, c'est vraiment le meilleur conseil que ej pourrais donner) et tout rouler.

----------


## fishinou

> ça me fait un peu halluciner d'être autant flippé pour 2 h de coupure (en plus prévenu à l'avance).


C'est exactement mon propos oui  ::P:

----------


## Primopuelle

Le seul truc chiant chez moi, c'est qu'à force d'avoir des coupures je ne ferme plus mes volets car ils sont électriques (pire invention du monde ces conneries). Mais sinon, bon si tu sais que tu vas être coupé de 12 à 14h tu prévois des sandwich et tu sors des bougies si il fait un peu sombre en plus des plaides. La contrainte ne me parait pas folle. Après si la "peur" c'est que ces 2 heures se transforme en plusieurs jours, ça semble assez irrationnel.

----------


## Gnafron

> C'est en fonction du nombre de messages postés.


C'est ce que j'me suis dit juste après.  ::happy2:: 




> Il faut mettre uniquement le code youtube, comme ça :
> [YOUTUBE]PSQWUZ8a2Ho[/YOUTUBE]


Merci !!  ::lol::

----------


## Ventilo

J'ai une cheminée que je n'ai jamais fait ramoner et pas de bois, si je n'ai pas de courant 2h osef, mais 2 jours je prends la voiture et je me casse

----------


## Seymos

> J'ai une cheminée que je n'ai jamais fait ramoner et pas de bois, si je n'ai pas de courant 2h osef, mais 2 jours je prends la voiture et je me casse


Tu auras pas d'essence.

----------


## Jeckhyl

::lol::

----------


## punishthecat

> Tu auras pas d'essence.


Pas grave c'est une voiture électrique  ::ninja::

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Pas grave c'est une voiture électrique


Il pourra donc la brancher sur sa maison pour l'alimenter ?   ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Non, il la rechargera au groupe électrogène à essence :infiniteloop:.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Personnellement je ne suis pas inquiète, 2h de coupure (s'ils se tiennent à 2 heures) ça va.
J'espère juste que si j'ai un emploi d'ici là, mon patron ne rabote pas sur mes jours de télétravail et ne m'oblige systématiquement à aller travailler au siège à chaque coupure prévue chez moi.
(Parce que bon, je suis quasi sûre que dans le sens inverse, coupure sur site, on ne sera pas prévenu et on glandera pendant 2 heures).




> Pas grave c'est une voiture électrique


Avec le froid, la batterie sera kaput  ::ninja::

----------


## Seymos

> Personnellement je ne suis pas inquiète, 2h de coupure (s'ils se tiennent à 2 heures) ça va.
> _J'espère juste que si j'ai un emploi d'ici là,_ mon patron ne rabote pas sur mes jours de télétravail et ne m'oblige systématiquement à aller travailler au siège à chaque coupure prévue chez moi.
> (Parce que bon, je suis quasi sûre que dans le sens inverse, coupure sur site, on ne sera pas prévenu et on glandera pendant 2 heures).
> 
> 
> 
> Avec le froid, la batterie sera kaput


Je suis pas sûr que les plans de crise aillent jusqu'à cette extrémité, mais je vais me renseigner.

----------


## perverpepere

> #jesuisfrançaismoyen


Si tu étais motard, tu aurais :


- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Y'a un petit truc qui me fait peur quand même : les 2h, c'est fait pour économiser l'électricité... mais à la fin des 2 heures, tous les appareils électriques (non éteint manuellement) vont se remettre à fonctionner et surtout toutes les chaudières vont se remettre à marcher en même temps, et les gens vont rattraper ce qu'ils n'ont pas pu faire pendant ces 2 heures, du coup ça risque pas de faire un pic de consommation pendant quelques dizaines de minutes?  (avec le risque de consommer autant que pendant les 2 heures).


L'idée c'est de couper pendant un pic, par exemple le crenau 18-20h, pour lisser la consommation sur 18-22h

----------


## Bah

Pour faire chauffer le moteur ?

----------


## perverpepere

Le camping en moto faut trouver des trucs qui prennent pas de place.

----------


## deathdigger

> Je suis pas sûr que les plans de crise aillent jusqu'à cette extrémité, mais je vais me renseigner.


 ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

T'as vu comment il est dur ?  ::cry::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je le trouve bien en forme ce matin en effet  ::): .

----------


## punishthecat

Sinon il y a les petits rocket stove a pas cher chez decat qui permettent de faire cuire au bois avec très peu de bois.

----------


## LeLiquid

> T'as vu comment il est dur ?


Ce qui se passe aux irl reste aux irl.

----------


## deathdigger

> Sinon il y a les petits rocket stove a pas cher chez decat qui permettent de faire cuire au bois avec très peu de bois.


Pas en intérieur, par contre  ::P:

----------


## nephyl

> Y'a un petit truc qui me fait peur quand même : les 2h, c'est fait pour économiser l'électricité... mais à la fin des 2 heures, tous les appareils électriques (non éteint manuellement) vont se remettre à fonctionner et surtout toutes les chaudières vont se remettre à marcher en même temps, et les gens vont rattraper ce qu'ils n'ont pas pu faire pendant ces 2 heures, du coup ça risque pas de faire un pic de consommation pendant quelques dizaines de minutes?  (avec le risque de consommer autant que pendant les 2 heures).


Pour résumé très simplement : 

Dans les fait, des coupures en roulement ce n'est pas vraiment pour économiser de l'énergie mais surtout pour résoudre les problèmes de puissance disponible. 
En France, la consommation connait un pic entre 18 et 20h et si la consommation à un instant t dépasse la production tu peux avoir des pannes. 
En coupant une partie du réseau pendant le pic tu diminues la puissance demandée totale pendant ce pic et s'il y a rattrapage ensuite ce n'est pas forcement problématique.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Sinon il y a les petits rocket stove a pas cher chez decat qui permettent de faire cuire au bois avec très peu de bois.


Je suis amoureuse, il est trop mignon  ::love::

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ça aurait été cool de mettre en place des heures creuses hors de ces créneaux.

Avec un peu de com' tu fais passer ça pour un cadeau du gouvernement à cause du prix de l'énergie, et tout le monde est content. Bon, il est aussi possible que ça ne fasse qu'amplifier le problème  ::P: .

----------


## Neo_13

> Mais heu... Y'a que moi qui ait encore régulièrement des coupures de courant durant l'année ? Sans mentir en moyenne je dois être à plus de 24h cumulé par an. Certes j'habite à la campagne mais c'est pas non plus le coin le plus reculé de la Terre. ça me fait un peu halluciner d'être autant flippé pour 2 h de coupure (en plus prévenu à l'avance).


J'habitais "nulle part", et j'ai maintenant un mur mitoyen avec "Paris". L'ambiance en termes d'équipement pour vivre reclus quelques jours, c'est pas pareil.

Ne serait-ce que si je vois chez mes vieux, en (grosse) agglomération de province, entre la cheminée à bois qui deviendrait un peu moins "d'agrément" si le besoin apparaissait et le chauffe eau à gaz avec 200L de réserve d'eau chaude, ben en cas de coupure aucun problème, les use cases d'une vie à peu près moderne, quoiqu'un peu frugale, sont faciles à remplir.

----------


## perverpepere

> Ça aurait été cool de mettre en place des heures creuses hors de ces créneaux.
> 
> Avec un peu de com' tu fais passer ça pour un cadeau du gouvernement à cause du prix de l'énergie, et tout le monde est content. Bon, il est aussi possible que ça ne fasse qu'amplifier le problème .


Mouais, il suffit de dire attention et paf on arrive à gratter 10% sur la conso. Faudrait plutot mettre un gendarme dans chaque foyer pour controler l'utilisation d el'energie.

----------


## Lupuss

Le seul truc vraiment chiant ce serait pour les frigos et réfrigérateurs, car ça risque de couper la chaîne du froid. À moins que 2 heures ce soit trop court pour ça?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Le seul truc vraiment chiant ce serait pour les frigos et réfrigérateurs, car ça risque de couper la chaîne du froid. À moins que 2 heures ce soit trop court pour ça?


2 heures ça ne craint rien. C'est quand tu commences à avoir une coupure plutôt de l'ordre d'une journée entière que ça craint.

----------


## nephyl

> Le seul truc vraiment chiant ce serait pour les frigos et réfrigérateurs, car ça risque de couper la chaîne du froid. À moins que 2 heures ce soit trop court pour ça?


Beaucoup trop court. En le laissant fermé, ça tient ~6h pour un frigo moyennement rempli et + de 24h dans un congélateur. 
Les coupures sont surtout chiante pour tout ce qui est électronique/informatique (et l'horloge du micro-onde  ::ninja::  )

----------


## perverpepere

Et ta partie de Dwarf fortress.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mouais, il suffit de dire attention et paf on arrive à gratter 10% sur la conso. Faudrait plutot mettre un gendarme dans chaque foyer pour controler l'utilisation d el'energie.


Mais non, il suffit d'expliquer aux gens, voyons, on est des adultes. Regarde, le port du masque...

----------


## Seymos

> T'as vu comment il est dur ?


Qui aime bien châtie bien. C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite.

----------


## punishthecat

> Pas en intérieur, par contre


Oui, ou dans la cheminée, mais dans ce cas là a part économiser du bois c'est pas très intéressant  ::P: 
J'oublie un peu qu'il y a des gens qui sont obligés de cuisiner a l'intérieur  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis amoureuse, il est trop mignon


Tu parles de qui/quoi ?  ::P: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Beaucoup trop court. En le laissant fermé, ça tient ~6h pour un frigo moyennement rempli et + de 24h dans un congélateur. 
> Les coupures sont surtout chiante pour tout ce qui est électronique/informatique (et l'horloge du micro-onde  )


Tout a fait, a moins de l'ouvrir a chaque instant pendant ma coupure ou si tes joints sont morts (auquel cas faut penser à les changer car ça fait consommer a mort)

----------


## Lee Tchii

> (et l'horloge du micro-onde  )


Non, pas ça, noooooooooooon !




> Qui aime bien châtie bien. C'est tout le mal que je te souhaite.


En fait, ta réplique m'avait fait rire, mais il fallait bien que je trouve un truc à répondre à la pouscaille !




> Tu parles de qui/quoi ?


Mais du réchaud pardi !
Il est tout choupi !
On a envie de lui fourrer des branches dans l'âtre !
Ne le prend pas mal, mais en recherchant "réchaud Decathlon" on tombe dessus, pas sur ta photo  ::ninja::

----------


## punishthecat

Si c'est pour y fourrer des branches je préfère effectivement !

----------


## NeK

> Le seul truc vraiment chiant ce serait pour les frigos et réfrigérateurs, car ça risque de couper la chaîne du froid. À moins que 2 heures ce soit trop court pour ça?


Suffit de mettre le frigo dehors en ce moment, pas besoin qu'il soit branché  ::ninja::

----------


## Lupuss

> Beaucoup trop court. En le laissant fermé, ça tient ~6h pour un frigo moyennement rempli et + de 24h dans un congélateur. 
> Les coupures sont surtout chiante pour tout ce qui est électronique/informatique (et l'horloge du micro-onde  )


Ah, cool, merci  ::): 




> Suffit de mettre le frigo dehors en ce moment, pas besoin qu'il soit branché


Spa faux  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Suffit de mettre le contenu du frigo dehors et de se cacher à l'intérieur

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Il est tout choupi !
> On a envie de lui fourrer des branches dans l'âtre !


Attend, je vais faire une expérience.




> Il est tout choupi !
> On a envie de lui fourrer des branches dans l'âtre !


C'est fou, ça change complètement le sens du message !

----------


## Bah

Genre pvpp a trouvé la touche circonflexe sur son clavier et par un énorme miracle saurait quand l'utiliser...

----------


## Nazedaq

Bonne fête Pvpp !

----------


## Bah

Note qu'il avait une chance sur 10'000 de faire un â. 
C'est largement plus probable que de le mettre à la bonne place dans un mot.

----------


## punishthecat

Vous allez laisser mon âtre tranquille oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Toi je vais te fourrer des branches dans l'âtre tu vas voir.

----------


## Flad

À Pau, l'âtre est hideux.
(je reviens demain voir si vous l'avez).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> À Pau, l'âtre est hideux.
> (je reviens demain voir si vous l'avez).


Flad qui tente de faire de l'esprit....  :ouaiouai: 
C'est tout aussi contre-nature que si on donnait des arcs aux naines.

----------


## deathdigger

> Flad qui tente de faire de l'esprit.... 
> C'est tout aussi contre-nature que si on donnait des arcs aux naines.


D'une, t'es qui pour le juger ?

----------


## Flad

> Flad qui tente de faire de l'esprit.... 
> C'est tout aussi contre-nature que si on donnait des arcs aux naines.


 :Perfect: 



> D'une, t'es qui pour le juger ?


 :Perfect:

----------


## perverpepere

> Genre pvpp a trouvé la touche circonflexe sur son clavier et par un énorme miracle saurait quand l'utiliser...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
â, ê, î, ô, û
Grâce à mon extrême courage j'abîme l'orth du haut de mon trône ou depuis le fond d'un fût .

----------


## Gnafron

Trois fûts, six caisses !  ::happy2:: 

(oui ça fait pas avancer le schmilblick mais c'est un classique de l'album de la comtesse)

----------


## ursule15

Hi,

L'utilite des volets, c'est protection contre :
le froid
la chaleur
les intrusions
les regards
la lumiere

Alors savez-vous pourquoi il n'y a pas de volets en Europe du Nord ? Enfin, je n'ai pas verifie dans tous les pays, et toutes les maisons, mais ca semble quand meme peu repandu.
Il y a 2 jours chez moi, c'etait tempete de neige, avec vent fort (autour de 80 km/h), et je me dis que la maison serait bien plus isolee avec des volets (surtout quand on parle de vieille maison en bois qui a plus d'un siecle).
Et en ete, le soleil qui tape en plein sur mon lit a 4h du mat, c'est pas glop non plus (du coup faut des rideaux).

----------


## fishinou

Ah ... Moi en top 1 j'aurais mis la lumière  ::P: 

Et pour le froid je suis pas vraiment convaincu  ::unsure::  ou à la marge à peine.

----------


## ursule15

Oui, je viens de rajouter la lumiere aussi (et pas d'ordre specifique dans ma liste)
(desole, ton message perd de ton sens  :;):  ).
Effectivement, je pars du principe que ca protege contre le froid... j'ai pas vraiment verifie non plus, mais ca doit pas mal aider, non ? Enfin, maintenant que les fenetres ont fait des progres, c'est moins le cas, mais il y a plusieurs annees, la fenetre, c'etait quand meme un endroit ou il y avait pas mal de transfert thermique.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Autant pour la chaleur OK, pour le froid je pense que le volet protège que dalle.

----------


## Nilsou

Salut, alors j'ai eu exactement la même question que toi il fut un temps, et on m'a répondu ceci (je ne garantit absolument pas que la réponse ait un fond de vérité, mais ça avait l'air sérieux) : 
Mais en gros, en Europe du Nord, la tradition religieuse et philosophique est bien différentes de chez nous et il y a un gros fond, dans le protestantisme notamment, de _« je suis sérieux et propre sur moi, je n'ai rien à cacher, et comme je n'ai rien à cacher, tout est ouvert et transparent, si je mettais des trucs pour cacher, ce serait suspect »_. Ça expliquerait aussi les jardins souvent assez ouverts dans les pays de ces traditions, etc etc.

Voila voila. 

Si ce qu'on m'a dit est juste, et si je devais émettre une hypothèse, je dirais que c'est assez récent, je pense que sans double vitrage et verres solides, tu mets des volets sur tes fenêtres. Ça m'étonnerais que leurs fenêtres n'avait pas de volet en 1800 ...
Mais peut être qu'effectivement, depuis que la technologies à viré cette contrainte, il est devenu possible de coller au fond philosophique local ... 

Voila voila (bon, on m'avait fait un discours plus étendu sur le sujet, c'était des sociologues etc. en face, qui semblait connaitre leur sujet, mais j'ai plus toutes les subtilités ... )

----------


## Neo_13

> Alors savez-vous pourquoi il n'y a pas de volets en Europe du Nord ?


En Europe du Nord, je sais pas, mais pour la baraque de mon oncle au Quebec, sa réponse a été simple : au moins 2 mois par an, s'il avait des volets, il devrait choisir à un moment qu'ils fermés en permanence ou ouvert en permanence, parce qu'il a de la neige jusqu'à l'aplomb du chéneau du premier, voir au dessus. Et du coup, ouvert, parce qu'un peu de lumière, et finalement, avec 2m de neige, l'isolation vis à vis du -40°C extérieur est tout a à fait performante.

Par contre, en France, je ferme mes volets, parce que je peux les rouvrir le lendemain et effectivement c'est une isolation supplémentaire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Ça doit dépendre de la matière du volet, parce que personnellement, quand je laisse fermer mes volets (des monstres en métal à double panneaux) dans la pièce qui a le plus de problèmes d'isolement, la température oscille moins.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Oui, je viens de rajouter la lumiere aussi (et pas d'ordre specifique dans ma liste)
> (desole, ton message perd de ton sens  ).
> Effectivement, je pars du principe que ca protege contre le froid... j'ai pas vraiment verifie non plus, mais ca doit pas mal aider, non ? Enfin, maintenant que les fenetres ont fait des progres, c'est moins le cas, mais il y a plusieurs annees, la fenetre, c'etait quand meme un endroit ou il y avait pas mal de transfert thermique.


C'est toujours proportionnellement le cas, les meilleurs triples vitrages c'est une résistance thermique de 1 à 1,5 alors qu'un mur très bien isolé sera entre 5 et 10. 

En thermique d'hiver les volets c'est assez négligeable. Si le volet est fixé dans de la maçonnerie traditionnelle, tout le tour du volet est un pont thermique donc efficacité proche de 0. Pour le rayonnement c'est 0 aussi car il est à l'extérieur, pour empêcher la chaleur de la maison de rayonner il faudrait un volet intérieur (un rideau épais est plus pratique  ::P:  ). A la limite un volet roulant plaqué contre la fenêtre et à peu près étanche peut créer une lame d'air immobile qui donnera un petit bonus d'isolation mais ça reste léger. Dans les coins venteux ça donne un coup de pouce aussi.

Pour la thermique d'été par contre les volets (ou autre protection solaire) c'est vital pour bloquer le rayonnement du soleil à l'extérieur.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Salut, alors j'ai eu exactement la même question que toi il fut un temps, et on m'a répondu ceci (je ne garantit absolument pas que la réponse ait un fond de vérité, mais ça avait l'air sérieux) : 
> Mais en gros, en Europe du Nord, la tradition religieuse et philosophique est bien différentes de chez nous et il y a un gros fond, dans le protestantisme notamment, de _« je suis sérieux et propre sur moi, je n'ai rien à cacher, et comme je n'ai rien à cacher, tout est ouvert et transparent, si je mettais des trucs pour cacher, ce serait suspect »_. Ça expliquerait aussi les jardins souvent assez ouverts dans les pays de ces traditions, etc etc.


C'est plus la tradition le fond ouais, aux USA c'est très marqué aussi. Ils installent des volets décoratifs sur la façade mais c'est juste des panneaux de bois qu'on ne peut pas fermer.  ::XD:: 
Les anglais aussi sont assez étrangers au concept de volet.

----------


## ursule15

Merci pour les debuts d'explication.

@Nilsou
Pour cette histoire de : on a rien a cacher, issue du protestantisme si je te suis, possible. La ou j'habite, c'est pas a dominante protestant, mais bon, pourquoi pas.

@Jeckhyl
@Lazyjoe
Je pense au volet comme un moyen d'enfermer une couche d'air, qui elle fera un bon isolant.
C'est vrai que le volet n'est pas totalement etanche, mais quand il y a du vent, ca devrait aider un peu.
Surtout quand on a des fenetres passoires...

En tout cas, je retiens de ca que le volet n'est pas une super protection contre le froid. Et contre la luminosite (parce que c'est aussi un probleme dans le nord) on a les rideaux.
D'ailleurs, les rideaux aident aussi a limiter les courant d'air a l'interieur (oui, avec les fenetres passoires...).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> @Jeckhyl
> @Lazyjoe
> Je pense au volet comme un moyen d'enfermer une couche d'air, qui elle fera un bon isolant.


Tout à fait, mais pour qu'une couche d'air ait un effet elle doit être immobile et isolée. Immobile ça va dépendre de l'étanchéité (selon le type de volet c'est réaliste... ou pas), isolée = qu'il y ait continuité d'isolation avec la fenêtre. Cas classique : fenêtre sur la face intérieure du mur, volet battant sur l'extérieur, tout le tour de la lame d'air sera en contact direct avec le mur extérieur, tu peux considérer qu'elle sera du coup à la même température que l'air extérieur et donc efficacité 0.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Pour le vent ça évite surtout que du vent glacial vienne refroidir encore plus rapidement la fenêtre et ça "limite" légèrement le refroidissement (touchez les vitres et vous comprendrez vite où partent les calories ouais). La double fenêtre et le double rideau en intérieur ça permet certainement un meilleur rapport efficacité/luminosité/praticité.

----------


## punishthecat

Ça protège aussi pas mal des trucs qui volent pendant les cyclones/tempêtes.
Ici c'est l'inverse, tout le monde a des volets mais plus rarement des fenêtres.

----------


## fishinou

Ah ben voilà, l'expert Lazyjoe valide l'idée que je me faisais de la protection d'un volet contre le froid : +/- zéro  ::P: 

Et contre le chaud aussi. Mais ça vue où je vis, j'ai vite compris que le volet/store extérieur c'est indispensable contre la chaleur et le soleil qui tape sur les vitres  ::P:

----------


## OMar92

> Autant pour la chaleur OK, pour le froid je pense que le volet protège que dalle.


J'aurais tendance à dire qu'entre les volet et la vitre, il y a de l'air qui est relativement captif et qui limite les échanges de chaleur entre l'extérieur (au-delà du volet) et l'intérieur.

Edit : Apparemment c'est bien le cas.




> Moins le vitrage est performant, et plus la fermeture des volets se ressent positivement sur l’isolation: environ 30% de mieux pour du simple vitrage, 15% pour du double-vitrage posé il y a plus de 20 ans, et 5% pour du double- ou triple-vitrage moderne.

----------


## fishinou

> J'aurais tendance à dire qu'entre les volet et la vitre, il y a de l'air qui est relativement captif et qui limite les échanges de chaleur entre l'extérieur (au-delà du volet) et l'intérieur.


Cf réponse de Lazyjoe au dessus : pas vraiment. Ou alors j'ai rien compris ^^

----------


## hixe33

> Salut, alors j'ai eu exactement la même question que toi il fut un temps, et on m'a répondu ceci (je ne garantit absolument pas que la réponse ait un fond de vérité, mais ça avait l'air sérieux) : 
> Mais en gros, en Europe du Nord, la tradition religieuse et philosophique est bien différentes de chez nous et il y a un gros fond, dans le protestantisme notamment, de _« je suis sérieux et propre sur moi, je n'ai rien à cacher, et comme je n'ai rien à cacher, tout est ouvert et transparent, si je mettais des trucs pour cacher, ce serait suspect »_. Ça expliquerait aussi les jardins souvent assez ouverts dans les pays de ces traditions, etc etc.


J'ai entendu ça aussi (d'ailleurs j'ai eu des voisins qui tiraient pas souvent leurs rideaux  ::ninja:: ), et le fait que les fenêtres soient arrivées tardivement ici.

C'est un peu pénible quand le soleil se lève à 3h  :tired:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Cf réponse de Lazyjoe au dessus : pas vraiment. Ou alors j'ai rien compris ^^


J'ai dit : ça dépend.  ::ninja::  Un volet roulant bien plaqué contre le cadre de la fenêtre ça devrait y arriver.
Par contre dans un coin venteux la coupure du vent doit avoir un effet sensible (mais c'est difficile à quantifier précisément j'imagine).

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tu les veux mes relevés de températures pour le montrer  ::o: 
Mais j'ai des volets pas communs.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Tu les veux mes relevés de températures pour le montrer 
> Mais j'ai des volets pas communs.


Non mais toi tu as des fuites d'air partout déjà non ?  ::ninja:: 

Vu ta description c'est des persiennes métalliques à l'ancienne j'imagine ? C'est pas si rare dans le coin, et thermiquement c'est très nul mais après vu le vent qu'il y a fréquemment à Toulouse c'est sûr que le couper doit avoir un impact surtout si c'est la passoire derrière.  ::P:

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Non mais toi tu as des fuites d'air partout déjà non ? 
> Vu ta description c'est des persiennes métalliques à l'ancienne j'imagine ? C'est pas si rare dans le coin, et thermiquement c'est très nul mais après vu le vent qu'il y a fréquemment à Toulouse c'est sûr que le couper doit avoir un impact surtout si c'est la passoire derrière.


J'ai des fuites d'air partout, mais c'est temporaire (jusqu'à la réparation quoi).
Non, c'est un bâtiment récent, et les volets sont littéralement des portes métalliques à double paroi avec du vide dedans, qui roulent sur rail et viennent s'encastrer dans la façade.
Ce n'est pas handicapé friendly, mais ça semble efficace thermiquement (dans la mesure où ça peut l'être, évidemment).

----------


## Lazyjoe

> J'ai des fuites d'air partout, mais c'est temporaire (jusqu'à la réparation quoi).
> Non, c'est un bâtiment récent, et les volets sont littéralement des portes métalliques à double paroi avec du vide dedans, qui roulent sur rail et viennent s'encastrer dans la façade.
> Ce n'est pas handicapé friendly, mais ça semble efficace thermiquement (dans la mesure où ça peut l'être, évidemment).


Han ça a l'air trop bieng, on veut des photos !!!!  :Vibre:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Si c'est pas hermétique ça n'a aucun effet contre le froid c'est tout hein.

----------


## Zepolak

> Si c'est pas hermétique ça n'a aucun effet contre le froid c'est tout hein.


Le monsieur ci-dessus qui a l'air de s'y connaître un petit peu mieux a écrit ceci : ça dépend.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Si c'est pas hermétique ça n'a aucun effet contre le froid c'est tout hein.


Seuls les Siths sont aussi absolus.  :tired: 
Si on va par là, même une fenêtre n'est pas hermétique, elle n'assure qu'un certain niveau d'étanchéité (classement AEV qui dit dans quelle catégorie de performance se trouve la fenêtre).
Bref y a le bon volet, il crée une lame d'air pas parfaitement étanche mais qui a quand même un peu d'impact. Mais c'est un bon volet. Après il y a le mauvais volet, il créé une lame d'air pas parfaitement étanche...

Dans tous les cas l'impact le plus sensible et sur la coupure du vent (si il y en a). Et le vent augmente les échanges thermiques en surface donc diminue l'isolation même sur une fenêtre très étanche.

----------


## punishthecat

Oui instinctivement je dirait que ça limite le renouvellement de l'air contre la fenêtre, surtout si il y a du vent.
En tout cas moi je n'ai pas de fenêtre, je vois la différence volet ouvert ou fermé  ::P:

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Oui instinctivement je dirait que ça limite le renouvellement de l'air contre la fenêtre, surtout si il y a du vent.
> En tout cas moi je n'ai pas de fenêtre, je vois la différence volet ouvert ou fermé


C'est le moment d'inventer le double volet avec de bon joints d'étanchéité pour créer une vraie lame d'air isolante !  ::w00t::

----------


## fishinou

Dont un des 2 qui serait transparent ! Et que s'appelario : fenêtre  ::o:

----------


## Souly

> Dont un des 2 qui serait transparent ! Et que s'appelario : fenêtre


T'as une des deux vitres qui n'est pas transparente sur tes fenêtres ? C'est un drôle de concept.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> C'est le moment d'inventer le double volet avec de bon joints d'étanchéité pour créer une vraie lame d'air isolante !




C'est bon je crois que c'est étanche.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lazyjoe

> T'as une des deux vitres qui n'est pas transparente sur tes fenêtres ? C'est un drôle de concept.


Non mais ça c'est parce que tu vois le concept à l'instant T. Ce n'est qu'une étape du projet, pour aboutir à un produit idéal maintenant il faut qu'on invente le bois transparent !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Le monsieur ci-dessus qui a l'air de s'y connaître un petit peu mieux a écrit ceci : ça dépend.


Bah j'ai un peu bossé sur des appareils dont certaines caractéristiques étaient assez proches de celles de fenêtres/volets. Et donc oui je suis un peu péremptoire mais j'ai aussi dit, un peu au-dessus, qu'il y avait un effet -limité- sur l'impact du vent. Au-delà bah oui le froid c'est comme le liquide ou la fumée : ça s'infiltre et c'est ça le plus gros facteur de "risque". Et oui certaines fenêtres et ou portes qui ferment mal ont un bien plus grand impact sur le refroidissement d'un local que le fait d'avoir des volets. Je rejoins d'ailleurs Lazy sur le pont thermique évoqué aussi plus haut même si de toute façon c'est un facteur qu'on peut aussi limité par l'isolation des dormants.
Par ailleurs le système de double-fenêtre voir double-porte existe déjà et on en voit tous les jours sans s'en apercevoir et sans que ce ne soit forcément utilisé comme il faut (les magasins avec des sas ouverts même en hiver, on vous voit). En tous les cas le système de double-fenêtre a l'air très répandu au Japon (enfin c'est une impression à la vu de vidéos de bâtiments pas forcément très récent donc avec pincettes).




> Seuls les Siths sont aussi absolus. 
> Si on va par là, même une fenêtre n'est pas hermétique, elle n'assure qu'un certain niveau d'étanchéité (classement AEV qui dit dans quelle catégorie de performance se trouve la fenêtre).
> Bref y a le bon volet, il crée une lame d'air pas parfaitement étanche mais qui a quand même un peu d'impact. Mais c'est un bon volet. Après il y a le mauvais volet, il créé une lame d'air pas parfaitement étanche...
> 
> Dans tous les cas l'impact le plus sensible et sur la coupure du vent (si il y en a). Et le vent augmente les échanges thermiques en surface donc diminue l'isolation même sur une fenêtre très étanche.


Rejoins-moi du coté obscur et ensemble nous dominerons la galaxie.  ::ninja:: 

On est d'accord même si sur le dernier élément c'est à cause de ponts thermiques.

----------


## Souly

Je dois rejoindre ce dimanche la gare Montparnasse depuis Gare de l'Est en moins d'une heure et quart. J'ai des grosses valises et un enfant de 3 ans avec moi.
Je pensais naturellement prendre la ligne 4 prévue à cet effet. Elle est donc bien évidemment en travaux les dimanches de décembre. Chapeau le timing.

1.  :haha:   :haha:   :haha: 
2. En transport en commun, ça a l'air faisable, mais c'est quand même relou quand on est chargé.
3. Réserver un VTC, mais ça coûte une blinde (je ne trouve rien à moins de 40 euros, mais c'est peut-être normal).
4. Prendre un taxi/Uber à l'arrache : ce ne sera pas forcément moins cher, voire plus cher ? Et quid du siège auto ?
5. Le train aura du retard et je manquerai ma correspondance donc OSEF je peux même le faire à pied.

Bref, si vous avez une recommandation, je suis tout ouïe.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> On est d'accord même si sur le dernier élément c'est à cause de ponts thermiques.


Heu non pont thermique ou pas, si le vent froid souffle sur ta vitre/mur/slip en molleton même parfaitement isolé sans pont thermique les transferts de chaleur augmentent, et donc la conductivité de la paroi (qui est l'inverse de la résistance thermique).

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Heu non pont thermique ou pas, si le vent froid souffle sur ta vitre/mur/slip en molleton même parfaitement isolé sans pont thermique les transferts de chaleur augmentent, et donc la conductivité de la paroi (qui est l'inverse de la résistance thermique).


Et après c'est moi qui pinaille.  ::XD::

----------


## Lee Tchii

C'est ballot de faire le changement le dimanche de 5h à midi juste quand la ligne 4 est fermée aussi ...  ::ninja:: 
Je ne vois pas trop en quoi prendre le bus serait plus chiantos que prendre le métro, dans les 2 cas tu vas galérer à atteindre l'arrêt qu'il faut.
La seule différence c'est que la ligne 4 met 15 minutes, et les bus plus 30-40 minutes.
Suivant ton heure d'arrivée, les horaires de départs de bus et les conditions en cas de ratage du train suivant, tu pourras trancher entre taxi/VTC et bus.
Pour info qui date, en 2020, j'ai fait un trajet biiien plus long en taxi, et ça m'avait couté 42 euros. Mais ce n'était pas un dimanche, il y a surement une sur-tarification.

----------


## Clad

> Non mais ça c'est parce que tu vois le concept à l'instant T. Ce n'est qu'une étape du projet, pour aboutir à un produit idéal maintenant il faut qu'on invente le bois transparent !


Il me semble que ça existe(ra) non ? https://www.google.com/search?q=bois+transparent

----------


## M.Rick75

> Je dois rejoindre ce dimanche la gare Montparnasse depuis Gare de l'Est en moins d'une heure et quart. J'ai des grosses valises et un enfant de 3 ans avec moi.
> Je pensais naturellement prendre la ligne 4 prévue à cet effet. Elle est donc bien évidemment en travaux les dimanches de décembre. Chapeau le timing.
> 
> 1.   
> 2. En transport en commun, ça a l'air faisable, mais c'est quand même relou quand on est chargé.
> 3. Réserver un VTC, mais ça coûte une blinde (je ne trouve rien à moins de 40 euros, mais c'est peut-être normal).
> 4. Prendre un taxi/Uber à l'arrache : ce ne sera pas forcément moins cher, voire plus cher ? Et quid du siège auto ?
> 5. Le train aura du retard et je manquerai ma correspondance donc OSEF je peux même le faire à pied.
> 
> Bref, si vous avez une recommandation, je suis tout ouïe.


C'est peut-être pas le mieux mais ça me parait simple:
Métro ligne 5 (direction Place d'Italie) jusqu’à Place d'Italie puis ligne 6 (direction Charles de Gaulle Étoile) jusqu’à la Gare Montparnasse. 45/50 minutes de trajet à priori. Un peu tendu niveau temps (sachant qu'il faut peut-être compter 5/10 minutes du train jusqu’au métro donc x2).

Probablement le plus rapide:
ou RER B de Gare du Nord jusqu'à Denfert Rochereau puis ligne 6 du métro (sachant qu'il faudra marcher dans l'interconnexion souterraine (ou à l'extérieure) qui relie la Gare de l'Est à la Gare du Nord (les deux gares sont très proches).

Bon, c'est pas un trajet que je fais et je sais pas si l'interconnexion RER et Métro est chiante (et longue en marche et escaliers) à Denfert.
Bref, c'est une reco mais peut-être voir des reco de canards qui prennent plus le métro/RER que moi.

----------


## DjudjRed

Il me semble que le site de la RATP t'indique la durée estimée des correspondances, notamment quand tu dois te taper la traversée de la station de métro par exemple.
A moins que ça ne soit Google ?

Oui effectivement c'est Maps qui fait ça (il averti bien qu'il y a un souci dimanche avec la ligne 4 mais ne propose pas vraiment d'alternative on dirait)

Edit : j'avais pas vu mais la fermeture est effective entre 5h00 et 12h00 ... en plaçant l'heure de départ dans cette tranche, Google Maps te propose d'autres itinéraires, comme par exemple :
> 3 minutes de marche jusqu'à la ligne 7 (Gare de l'Est)
> tu vas jusqu'à la station Le Peletier 
> 5 minutes de marche pour rejoindre la ligne 12 à la station Notre-Dame-de-Lorette 
> go Gare Montparnasse.
Temps estimé à 30 min dont 10 min de marche. En prenant la marge pour les métros et la marche à pied avec le gamin, on va dire entre 35 et 45 min quoi.

Si t'aimes pas marcher y a aussi l'enchainement des lignes 7(jusqu'à Opéra) /8(jusqu'à Invalides) /13(jusqu'à Montparnasse) pareil environ 30 min.

----------


## Came Yon

Ouais c'est chaud sans la ligne 4.
Moi je tenterai RER B - ligne 6, ça a l'air le plus jouable.
Juste pour proposer d'autres alternatives, il ya la ligne de bus 91 qui fait le trajet Gare du Nord - Montparnasse, mais ça doit bien prendre une heure.
Sinon ligne 38 jusqu'à Port Royal puis ligne 91. Ça doit être plus rapide mais faut pas se louper à la correspondance.
L'avantage du bus, c'est que tu arrives plus près de la gare TGV.

----------


## Xan

En fait ça dépend vraiment de la taille de tes valises. Si elles sont trop grosses c'est quasi impossible de les déplacer en même temps que ton gamin si celui-ci en a plein les pattes et refuse de marcher.
Pour les transports en commun les canards dessus ont bien expliqué les possibilités (a chaque fois un peu de marche - ou le bus). La meilleure appli dans paris c'est Citymapper pour checker l'état des transports en commun et calculer le temps que prends un trajet a un instant t.
Ne prends surtout pas un VTC, si tu veux prendre une voiture prends un taxi pour la simple et bonne raison qu'ils peuvent rouler sur les voies de bus ce qui dans Paris change complètement la donne. A ta place je partirais la dessus, en validant l'option taxi en arrivant à la gare en regardant ton gps pour vérifier comment ça roule.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Utilise Takkyubin tout simplement.  ::ninja::

----------


## salakis

> Il me semble que ça existe(ra) non ? https://www.google.com/search?q=bois+transparent


Ca s'appelle du papier calque.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Et après c'est moi qui pinaille.


Ben en pratique je n'ai pas de chiffre concret à apposer, donc je ne sais pas si l'impact du vent est plus important/moins important/proportionnel entre un pont thermique avec peu de résistance thermique et une paroi bien isolée avec une résistance élevée. Si tu as des données sur la question je suis preneur !

----------


## Bah

En tout cas si  l'impact du vent est important, c'est pas cette conversation qui va réchauffer le thread  ::ninja::

----------


## fishinou

Si tu y fout une éolienne ça pourrait !

----------


## Souly

Merci pour tous ces itinéraires  ::P: 
Pour le contexte et orienter les recommandations, nous sortirons de 12h de train, avec des valises pour 3 personnes et 3 semaines avec les cadeaux de Noël. Mon fils sera au choix :
- surexcité et voudra prendre tous les escalators de la capitale
- grincheux et voudra que je le porte h24.
Ma copine sera en train de râler qu'elle a dormi 3h et que la couchette était une torture  ::ninja:: 

Taxi/VTC : un dimanche matin, ça devrait être tranquille niveau circulation, non ? Pour le taxi, ce qui m'inquiète outre le tarif, c'est la présence de siège auto. Si je dois chercher un taxi qui en a un pendant 30mn, ça va me mettre légèrement en stress. Au moins, avec un VTC, je peux le demander en avance.

Le bus : déjà, il ne me semble pas y avoir de ligne directe. Et surtout, j'ai un traumatisme qui remonte à sa simple évocation. Les deux bus que je prenais régulièrement à Paris venaient une fois sur 3, c'était une horreur. Ou alors ils passaient carrément devant moi sans s'arrêter... Bref si je peux éviter.

Métro : il n'y a rien de direct, et ça veut déjà dire que je suis soumis aux aléas du train + 2 métros. Je suis joueur mais ça me semble un chouia risqué. Si je dois en plus me taper des correspondances avec le RER avec 13 escaliers et 7 escalators...

Bref, j'hésite toujours entre ligne 7/12, ou taxi...
Merci pour la réf à Citymapper, je regarde ça.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> En tout cas si  l'impact du vent est important, c'est pas cette conversation qui va réchauffer le thread


Experts en brassage de vent, c'est pas la spécialité générale de base du forum ?

----------


## Molina

Bon, attention, j'ai également posé cette question à un vrai expert : 

Ok. 
Bon. C'est peut être une question conne, mais je trouve pas de réponse satisfaisante sur internet. 

Pourquoi, l'air au dessus d'une aile d'avion va plus vite ? 

Je me rappelle qu'au lycée et même à la fac, on nous disait que l'air au dessus avait plus de distance à parcourir, et donc devait aller plus vite pour arriver en même temps que l'air en dessous de l'aile. Mais... pourquoi l'air au dessus devrait arriver en même temps que l'air d'en bas ? 
Voilà, c'était la question de ma dernière insomnie.

----------


## Came Yon

> Taxi/VTC : un dimanche matin, ça devrait être tranquille niveau circulation, non ? Pour le taxi, ce qui m'inquiète outre le tarif, c'est la présence de siège auto. Si je dois chercher un taxi qui en a un pendant 30mn, ça va me mettre légèrement en stress. Au moins, avec un VTC, je peux le demander en avance.


Je ne sais pas si ça se fait, mais tu peux peut-être appeler une compagnie de taxi à l'avance pour réserver ton taxi avec siège auto ? En plus ça t'éviterait la queue à la station de taxi.

----------


## Nazedaq

> Bon, attention, j'ai également posé cette question à un vrai expert : 
> 
> Ok. 
> Bon. C'est peut être une question conne, mais je trouve pas de réponse satisfaisante sur internet. 
> 
> Pourquoi, l'air au dessus d'une aile d'avion va plus vite ? 
> 
> Je me rappelle qu'au lycée et même à la fac, on nous disait que l'air au dessus avait plus de distance à parcourir, et donc devait aller plus vite pour arriver en même temps que l'air en dessous de l'aile. Mais... pourquoi l'air au dessus devrait arriver en même temps que l'air d'en bas ? 
> Voilà, c'était la question de ma dernière insomnie.


Voici un expert, un vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## Souly

> Je ne sais pas si ça se fait, mais tu peux peut-être appeler une compagnie de taxi à l'avance pour réserver ton taxi avec siège auto ? En plus ça t'éviterait la queue à la station de taxi.


Pour moi, c'est plus un taxi mais de la VTC (et une bonne idée, en effet) du coup, mais je fais sûrement une distinction qui n'a pas lieu d'être.

----------


## Illynir

C'est l'effet venturi. 

Que vous expérimentez probablement très souvent d'ailleurs sans le savoir vu que c'est aussi l'effet venturi qui permet de stopper la pompe à essence toute seul quand on arrive au plein.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Le bus : déjà, il ne me semble pas y avoir de ligne directe.


Monsieur, je vous demande de vous arrêter  ::o: 
Internet est fait pour ça !
_Vous préférez le bus ? Prenez la ligne 91 ou la ligne 39 direction « Gare du nord » jusqu’à l’arrêt  « Gare de l’Est »._ 
Source : https://www.sncf-connect.com/aide/co...e-montparnasse
Et trajet : https://www.google.fr/maps/dir/Gare+...767903!3e3!5i1

----------


## Souly

> Monsieur, je vous demande de vous arrêter 
> Internet est fait pour ça !
> _Vous préférez le bus ? Prenez la ligne 91 ou la ligne 39 direction « Gare du nord » jusqu’à l’arrêt  « Gare de l’Est »._ 
> Source : https://www.sncf-connect.com/aide/co...e-montparnasse
> Et trajet : https://www.google.fr/maps/dir/Gare+...767903!3e3!5i1


Hm soit, la ligne 39 semble pas mal  ::ninja:: 
Je me fiais à Came Yon qui parlait de près d'une heure de trajet (et comme j'aime pas les bus parisiens, j'ai pas creusé).
S'il y a une fréquence correcte le dimanche matin, c'est bien engagé.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Vous préférez le bus ?


Toutes les perversions sont donc dans la nature.  :WTF:

----------


## punishthecat

> Merci pour tous ces itinéraires 
> Pour le contexte et orienter les recommandations, nous sortirons de 12h de train, avec des valises pour 3 personnes et 3 semaines avec les cadeaux de Noël. Mon fils sera au choix :
> - surexcité et voudra prendre tous les escalators de la capitale
> - grincheux et voudra que je le porte h24.
> Ma copine sera en train de râler qu'elle a dormi 3h et que la couchette était une torture 
> 
> Taxi/VTC : un dimanche matin, ça devrait être tranquille niveau circulation, non ? Pour le taxi, ce qui m'inquiète outre le tarif, c'est la présence de siège auto. Si je dois chercher un taxi qui en a un pendant 30mn, ça va me mettre légèrement en stress. Au moins, avec un VTC, je peux le demander en avance.
> 
> Le bus : déjà, il ne me semble pas y avoir de ligne directe. Et surtout, j'ai un traumatisme qui remonte à sa simple évocation. Les deux bus que je prenais régulièrement à Paris venaient une fois sur 3, c'était une horreur. Ou alors ils passaient carrément devant moi sans s'arrêter... Bref si je peux éviter.
> ...


Vu la description, je part au plus simple, soit une voiture, quitte a mettre le marmaille dans le coffre si il est exité et qu'il n'y a pas de siége auto.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Experts en brassage de vent, c'est pas la spécialité générale de base du forum ?


Ouais mais c'est pas pareil si l'air est froid ou chaud.  ::ninja:: 




> Ben en pratique je n'ai pas de chiffre concret à apposer, donc je ne sais pas si l'impact du vent est plus important/moins important/proportionnel entre un pont thermique avec peu de résistance thermique et une paroi bien isolée avec une résistance élevée. Si tu as des données sur la question je suis preneur !


Ahah non clairement pas là non. Le BE faisait tout au logiciel de toute façon.  ::ninja::  Mais bon, il y a certainement un point de renversement de situation. 
Et puis si j'avais des chiffres à donner serais-je expert cpc ?  ::XD::

----------


## Seymos

Conseil, le bus à Paris en ce moment c'est pas la peine, il n'y a aucune fiabilité dans les horaires.

Je prendrais un VTC perso.

----------


## Souly

> Conseil, le bus à Paris en ce moment c'est pas la peine, il n'y a aucune fiabilité dans les horaires.
> 
> Je prendrais un VTC perso.


Mais il y a une fiabilité en temps normal ? De mon experience, c'est pas trop ça.
Bon bah ce sera VTC à 30-40 boules, du coup...

----------


## Seymos

> Mais il y a une fiabilité en temps normal ? De mon experience, c'est pas trop ça.
> Bon bah ce sera VTC à 30-40 boules, du coup...


Disons qu'il fut un temps où tu pouvais avoir un bus toutes les 10 à 15mn dans la journée.

Aujourd'hui si tu en as 1 ou 2 par heure c'est pas mal. Et surtout s'ils ne se suivent pas  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Je crois qu'ils sont en galère pour le recrutement la RATP. (après c'est peut être autre chose la)

----------


## Seymos

> Je crois qu'ils sont en galère pour le recrutement la RATP. (après c'est peut être autre chose la)


Yep, gros manque de chauffeurs.

Mais ça me fait toujours marrer quand je vois deux bus de la même ligne l'un derrière l'autre.  ::ninja::

----------


## LeLiquid

Ca signifie probablement que l'un est a l'heure, c'est déja pas mal.  ::ninja:: 

Après selon l'heure, si il est turbo blindax, tu peux aussi être plutot content d'en voir un deuxième juste derrière. ˆˆ


Ou alors y'a la réponse de beau de base : c'est la faute des travaux d'hidalgo.  ::ninja:: 

Anecdote : j'ai eu le cas avec un adversaire ( tres sympa au demeurant, on s'est bien marré ce soir la) en vis à vis sur blood bowl. On finit tard, y'a plus de reureu, donc le mec me propose de me déposer à une porte pour faciliter mon retour. On discutte un peu et je lui explique que le déficit de travaux pendant des decenies fait que depuis + de 10 piges les travaux à la sncf sont massifs et permanents.

Réponse : C'est la faute à Hidalgo nan ? 

 ::XD::

----------


## OMar92

> Merci pour tous ces itinéraires 
> Pour le contexte et orienter les recommandations, nous sortirons de 12h de train, avec des valises pour 3 personnes et 3 semaines avec les cadeaux de Noël. Mon fils sera au choix :
> - surexcité et voudra prendre tous les escalators de la capitale
> - grincheux et voudra que je le porte h24.
> Ma copine sera en train de râler qu'elle a dormi 3h et que la couchette était une torture 
> 
> Taxi/VTC : un dimanche matin, ça devrait être tranquille niveau circulation, non ? Pour le taxi, ce qui m'inquiète outre le tarif, c'est la présence de siège auto. Si je dois chercher un taxi qui en a un pendant 30mn, ça va me mettre légèrement en stress. Au moins, avec un VTC, je peux le demander en avance.
> 
> Le bus : déjà, il ne me semble pas y avoir de ligne directe. Et surtout, j'ai un traumatisme qui remonte à sa simple évocation. Les deux bus que je prenais régulièrement à Paris venaient une fois sur 3, c'était une horreur. Ou alors ils passaient carrément devant moi sans s'arrêter... Bref si je peux éviter.
> ...


Pour info, à Montparnasse, il vaut mieux choisir (quand on a le choix) d'arriver par la 6 ou la 13 (station Bienvenüe) que les lignes 4 ou 12 (station Montparnasse*) : le fait d'avoir fusionné les stations n'a pas rapproché les quais  ::P: 



Cependant, quand elle est ouverte il vaut quand même mieux prendre la ligne 4 pour faire Gare de l'Est (ou du Nord) - Montparnasse, la distance à faire à pied est moins contraignante qu'un changement (distance à faire à pied + attente supplémentaire).

* Pour ceusses qui aiment l'histoire des transports en commun parisiens, historiquement les 2 stations étaient séparées et la station Montparnasse desservait l'ancienne gare Montparnasse (celle de l'accident du Granville-Paris), celle-ci a été reconstruite au niveau de la station Bienvenüe et l'ancienne a laissé place au complexe de la Tour Montparnasse, d'où le fait que la station Montparnasse est plus loin de la gare qui porte son nom que la station Bienvenüe.
Ca peut paraître bête, mais quand t'es short niveau timing, c'est rageant de voir que t'as encore à courir pour choper ton train alors que tu pensais arriver à côté... (et encore pire si tu dois aller à Montparnasse-Vaugirard  ::trollface:: )

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Conseil, le bus à Paris en ce moment c'est pas la peine, il n'y a aucune fiabilité dans les horaires.
> 
> Je prendrais un VTC perso.


Même sans ça, le bus c'est bien quand t'as le temps, tu visites, mais t'es tellement tributaire du trafic que ça risque de se transformer en angoisse sur la fin...
Le métro et le RER, c'est en site propre et y'a rarement de gros problèmes.

----------


## Neo_13

> Conseil, le bus à Paris en ce moment c'est pas la peine, il n'y a aucune fiabilité dans les horaires.
> 
> Je prendrais un VTC perso.


Une catapulte sinon.

----------


## Illynir

Un cheval sinon, fiable et efficace mais pas facile à garer.  ::ninja::

----------


## Lee Tchii

Le taxi, c'est très bien, et on peut le réserver à l'avance en précisant le siège pour enfant.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Le taxi, c'est très bien, et on peut le réserver à l'avance en précisant le siège pour enfant.


Pour que le chauffeur oublie pas la galerie de toit...  ::ninja::

----------


## ian0delond

> Disons qu'il fut un temps où tu pouvais avoir un bus toutes les 10 à 15mn dans la journée.
> 
> Aujourd'hui si tu en as 1 ou 2 par heure c'est pas mal. Et surtout s'ils ne se suivent pas


et avant c'était 5-10minutes dans Paris  :Fouras: 
Le bus c'était si t'avais un ou deux arrondissements à traverser dans une direction pas directement bien desservie en métro.


> Je crois qu'ils sont en galère pour le recrutement la RATP. (après c'est peut être autre chose la)


J'ai compris que c'était vraiment la galère quand au lieu d'afficher la prochaine station dans le bus, ils affichent qu'ils recrutent.

----------


## Bah

> J'ai compris que c'était vraiment la galère quand au lieu d'afficher la prochaine station dans le bus, ils affichent qu'ils recrutent.


"Vous voulez arriver à l'heure ? Prenez le volant".

----------


## Manu71

Y'a un truc qui est en train de me rendre dingue sur Steam: Madame Manu y joue à un jeu de Mah Jong qu'elle adore, Mah Jong Quest. Ce soir en rentrant..."Y'a  un problème avec le jeu !!!!!".

Je zieute: effectivement, à priori le jeu qui est un vieux machin tournait jusqu'à présent en 4/3/ Là, il est en 16/9, ce qui écrase l'affichage et ne plait pas à madame.
Mais je n'arrive pas à revenir en arrière...je l'ai re-installé, j'essaye de forcer la résolution (-w 800 par exemple) via la console, y'a rien à faire, il m'affiche toujours le jeu de la même manière...
Si quelqu'un a  un piste...

EDIT: en fait j'ai l'impression que Steam ne tient aucun compte de ce que je mets dans la console, j'ai essayé avec d'autres jeux..je rate un truc évident ?

----------


## punishthecat

Tiens j'ai une question aussi, depuis quelque temps je suis systématiquement obligé de me reconnecter au forum sur le pc, alors que sur le téléphone jamais.

----------


## Primopuelle

C'est pas une question ça.

----------


## Illynir

Ton navigateur sur PC doit probablement effacer tous les cookies à chaquee reboot/fermeture du navigateur. Ou alors tu as tout simplement les cookies au départ sur ce site.

----------


## punishthecat

Nope, j'ai pas le soucis sur d'autres sites.

----------


## Arthropode

Des fois quand je vais sur le site, je ne suis effectivement pas connecté. Mais en rechargeant certaines pages, c'est bon (étrangement ça ne marche avec la page Canard Café mais pas celle Jeu sur PC)

----------


## Nazedaq

Ça m'est arrivé aussi il y a quelques jours, sans explications puis c'est revenu sans plus de clarté.

----------


## deathdigger

> Y'a un truc qui est en train de me rendre dingue sur Steam: Madame Manu y joue à un jeu de Mah Jong qu'elle adore, Mah Jong Quest. Ce soir en rentrant..."Y'a  un problème avec le jeu !!!!!".
> 
> Je zieute: effectivement, à priori le jeu qui est un vieux machin tournait jusqu'à présent en 4/3/ Là, il est en 16/9, ce qui écrase l'affichage et ne plait pas à madame.
> Mais je n'arrive pas à revenir en arrière...je l'ai re-installé, j'essaye de forcer la résolution (-w 800 par exemple) via la console, y'a rien à faire, il m'affiche toujours le jeu de la même manière...
> Si quelqu'un a  un piste...
> 
> EDIT: en fait j'ai l'impression que Steam ne tient aucun compte de ce que je mets dans la console, j'ai essayé avec d'autres jeux..je rate un truc évident ?


Ce que tu mets dans la console dépend du jeu, pas de Steam.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Nope, j'ai pas le soucis sur d'autres sites.


Regarde si ton adresse est pas en http. Ça m'ait déjà arrivé de perdre ma connexion comme toi.
Bref, si c'est le cas, switch sur "https" et possible (je joue pas ma vie non plus dessus) que ça rège ta question de perte de connexion.

----------


## punishthecat

Je regarde ça, merci !

Edit : C'était bien ça, merci !

----------


## Manu71

> Ce que tu mets dans la console dépend du jeu, pas de Steam.


Ah ok, merci !
Et du coup j'ai trouvé. Enfin, je crois: l'écran est connecté en VGA, et le fait de ré-enficher des deux cotés a réglé le problème. Ce que je trouve bizarre c'est que je n'ai rencontré des problèmes qu'avec ce jeu, mais bon...
Je m'attendais vraiment à un problème soft plus que hard.

----------


## DeadFish

Est-ce qu'il existe, en France, un service de consignes pour recevoir son courrier ? Comme Flexigo de La Poste mais pour les particuliers. Je ne parle pas de domiciliation postale comme pour les voyageurs mais bien d'un casier auquel on peut accéder physiquement.

----------


## fishinou

C'est pas le principe de la Boîte Postale ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

Je crois bien, ce sont les casiers dans les bureaux de poste excentrés en général.

----------


## DeadFish

La boîte postale (renommée Flexigo), c'est seulement pour les entreprises maintenant, de ce que j'ai compris.

----------


## Jeckhyl

La poste restante ?

----------


## Seymos

Sinon tu loues les services d'une mamie que tu paies en bitcoin sous un faux nom  ::trollface::

----------


## Shaunipul

> La boîte postale (renommée Flexigo), c'est seulement pour les entreprises maintenant, de ce que j'ai compris.


Je suis facteur et dans notre centre, on a des BP qui sont des particuliers donc c'est pour les deux  :;):

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

> Je suis facteur


D'orgue ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Shaunipul

non, de Vinyle  ::ninja::

----------


## Tahia

D'écaille ?

----------


## Poon

Salut les canards,

Question sans doute naïve sur les conditions de travail des livreurs :

Quand on est un prestataire de livraison externe (c'est-à-dire un particulier qui fait des extras en distribuant des colis le soir, bien entendu en utilisant son véhicule personnel ::o: ), est-ce qu'on peut réellement se faire virer suite à une seule erreur ?

Pour ne pas faire trop long, le colis destiné à une de mes collègues a été déposé dans la boîte aux lettres de son voisin d'en face. Ledit voisin était absent pour deux semaines au moment des faits. Ma collègue a déposé une réclamation en expliquant que son colis était indiqué comme livré mais qu'elle n'avait rigoureusement rien reçu (ce qui est vrai). Embrouillamini avec Amazon. Finalement un autre article est renvoyé par ces derniers. Mais il semble que Amazon se soit tout de même plaint au transporteur. Le frère de la collègue travaille dans les PTT : il lui a expliqué que suite à de nombreuses plaintes, ils avaient lourdé la société qui desservait son secteur, laquelle a débarqué les particuliers qu'elle sous-traitait pour assurer les livraisons.

Ce n'est qu'une fois le voisin revenu (près de deux semaines plus tard) que la méprise fut découverte. Du coup, ma collègue angoisse parce qu'elle pense que le mec s'est fait virer à cause d'elle. Je lui ai rappelé que le type était quand même fautif à la base et que si la Poste a vraiment balancé un prestataire, c'est que ça devait déconner à plein tube depuis un petit moment.

J'ai travaillé pour UPS à une époque et effectivement, pour un colis marqué comme livré, que le client dément avoir reçu et qui n'est plus inventorié dans la camionnette, tu avais vraiment intérêt à fournir une très bonne explication (parce que par défaut, on considérerait que tu l'avais volé). Mais c'était il y a de nombreuses années (début 2000), les choses étaient plus cool (moins de fret, des délais moins serrés).

Qu'en pensez-vous ?

----------


## deathdigger

Voyons, tu ne peux pas licencier quelqu’un que tu n’as pas embauché, donc pas de problèmes  ::ninja:: 
C’est ça l’uberisation de la société.

Mais vu qu’Amazon va juste passer par la boîte voisine qui fait la même chose, le livreur ira bosser là-bas.
Minute débat de merde du vendredi : ça a permis de vachement améliorer la qualité de service : au début de la mise en place, les livreurs par chez moi, balançaient les colis dans le jardin. Maintenant les mecs mettent dans la bàl ou appellent /sonnent si c’est trop gros.

----------


## OMar92

Ou forcent pour que ça rentre dans la bal...  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Mais vu qu’Amazon va juste passer par la boîte voisine qui fait la même chose, le livreur ira bosser là-bas.
> Minute débat de merde du vendredi : ça a permis de vachement améliorer la qualité de service : au début de la mise en place, les livreurs par chez moi, balançaient les colis dans le jardin. Maintenant les mecs mettent dans la bàl ou appellent /sonnent si c’est trop gros.


Sur les derniers colis que je n'ai pas pu me faire livrer en relais, on m'a envoyé un code par sms, que je dois donner au livreur pour qu'il me remette le colis.

Donc :
- Le livreur doit remettre le colis en mains propres à la bonne personne.
- Un colis ne peut plus être considéré comme livré si le code n'a pas été entré sur l'appareil dont est muni le livreur, et tu est le seul à posséder le-dit code. Donc le livreur ne peut pas magouiller.

J'aime beaucoup ce système.

----------


## Silick

Moi aussi j'ai un code avec les colis Mondial Relay des achats Vinted mais ils ne me le demandent jamais.
Par contre ,mon caviste me demande un QR code que j'ai reçu par mail.

----------


## deathdigger

> Sur les derniers colis que je n'ai pas pu me faire livrer en relais, on m'a envoyé un code par sms, que je dois donner au livreur pour qu'il me remette le colis.
> 
> Donc :
> - Le livreur doit remettre le colis en mains propres à la bonne personne.
> - Un colis ne peut plus être considéré comme livré si le code n'a pas été entré sur l'appareil dont est muni le livreur, et tu est le seul à posséder le-dit code. Donc le livreur ne peut pas magouiller.
> 
> J'aime beaucoup ce système.


Je n'ai jamais reçu ce code, du coup, quand le livreur m'apporte un colis et me demande si j'ai reçu un code, je lui dis non et il me donne mon colis  ::ninja::

----------


## Wulfstan

> Moi aussi j'ai un code avec les colis Mondial Relay des achats Vinted mais ils ne me le demandent jamais.





> Je n'ai jamais reçu ce code, du coup, quand le livreur m'apporte un colis et me demande si j'ai reçu un code, je lui dis non et il me donne mon colis


D'accord, bon ben j'ai rien dit alors. Si un système est mis en place mais qu'absolument aucun de ses principes de base n'est respecté, il ne sert effectivement à rien. Dommage.

----------


## Zepolak

> D'accord, bon ben j'ai rien dit alors. Si un système est mis en place mais qu'absolument aucun de ses principes de base n'est respecté, il ne sert effectivement à rien. Dommage.


En ce qui me concerne, j'ai eu ce que tu décris et je pensais que c'était un truc chelou spécial, faut dire, c'était en Pologne, et je recevais une carte sim, et je devais signer un papelard quand j'ai reçu la sim (parce que portage de numéro). Mais enfin, j'espère qu'une fois le système en place, les livreurs arrêteront de penser qu'on peut "ne pas recevoir" le code.

Bon par contre, ça veut dire qu'il faut renseigner le numéro de téléphone pour de vrai...

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

J'ai eu le coup du code a donner, j'étais pas à la maison, j'ai donné le code au livreur, il l'a heureusement mis dans la boite aux lettres.  ::trollface::

----------


## Seymos

Incroyable quand même, malgré l'esclavage moderne, il y a des livreurs qui arrivent encore à faire leur travail correctement.

#préparationdudinerdumercredisoir

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

On en arrive à se féliciter d'un truc tout à fait normal il y a 20 ans.  :^_^:

----------


## nodulle

Moi à plusieurs reprise j'ai reçu de la part d'Amazon un sms me disant que ma commande a été livré. Et quelques heures plus tard un nouvel sms me disant que le livreur a besoin d'aide.  ::XD::

----------


## Bart

Question pour les experts : ce meuble TV m'intéresse... 
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/besta-b...lanc-s49422174

mais avec ces pieds-là uniquement :
https://www.ikea.com/fr/fr/p/besta-b...anc-s09324383/

C'est pour ranger tout le bordel de Freebox/switch HDMI/hub/Netgear/etc, à l'abri de la poussière et des chats. Donc un placard et pas de tiroirs, et les pieds près du sol contre les chats.
Je trouve pas comment mixer les 2, mais ça me parait bizarre.

----------


## Illynir

Genre comme ça ? :



Je l'ai fait en deux minutes.  ::ninja:: 

PS: J'ai mis les poignets au pif et choisit les décos neutres, mais tu as compris l'idée.

----------


## Bart

Tu le fais avec le créateur ? J'avais essayé y a quelques temps mais j'étais pas tombé sur un résultat convaincant. Il est où par contre, je le retrouve plus ?

----------


## Illynir

Oui, avec le créateur. Il suffit de virer les planche intérieures et les portes, de rajouter une planche au milieu, de foutre des portes globales, choisir les pieds et les poignets et c'est fini.

Le personalisateur est sur le lien que tu as toi même donné, prends le premier lien et clique en bas à droite sur "personnaliser truc muchin à l'aide notre outil de conception".

----------


## Bart

Effectivement merci. 
Sauf que en partant du 120 il me met un 180, et qu'il n'y a pas d'option gomme. Et quand je clique sur le 180 qui a une encoche pour, ben, déselectionner, ça en rajoute un autre  :tired:  Une brillante idée ?
Edit : trouvé, faut sortir de tous les menus et une poubelle apparait à la sélection.

----------


## Illynir

Comme tu peux le constater sur mon screenshot, j'ai bien le 120.

Mais sinon tu peux juste sélectionner l'un des "cubes" et en appuyant sur la touche "Suppr" ça le vire complétement, en mettant deux cubes de 60 côte à côte ça te fera 120.

Là tu dois probablement avoir un cube de 120 + un cube de 60 côte à côte, ce qui fait 180.

----------


## Bart

Oui cf au-dessus  :;):  Merci.
Et bien une fois finalisé, avec la même finition "Timmerviken" ça me coûte 140€ soit 40€ de moins que la tout-en-1. Sachant que les pieds coûtent pour 15€ au total contre 0€ pour la petite version que je veux, quelque chose doit m'échapper sur les 180€ de la version tout-en-1 mais passons.

----------


## Illynir

Tu n'aurais pas oublié les planches intérieures dans les placards par hasard ?  ::ninja:: 

Parce que perso je suis pile à 165 euros tout compris là.

----------


## Bart

En fait je suis même à 115€ tout compris. 1 seule demi-étagère dans 1 côté.
Avec des portes, pas des tiroirs ou des plateaux roulants.

T'as mis quoi toi ?  :tired:

----------


## Illynir

Ah oui, j'ai compris, c'est parce que j'ai mis un panneau supérieur sur le dessus, ce que tu devrais faire aussi car sinon tu verras la jointure entre les deux "cubes".

C'est dans l'onglet panneau supérieur, 35 euros le panneau verre blanc, ce qui fait 150.

Et en rajoutant des poignets on arrive bien à 165 du coup.

----------


## Bart

Ben c'est pas 2 cubes moi, c'est bien un bloc plein de 120 de long. Tu l'as en passant par "structure" comme je disais  ::): 
Et je ne mets pas de poignets, je prends le système "push and open". 

Mais après avoir trituré l'interface dans tous les sens je pense avoir trouvé mon truc ultime  ::o: 





A gauche le gros tiroir, qui servira à mettre les consoles. Si vraiment ça surchauffe vu que espace confiné, juste à ouvrir le tiroir.
A droite la freebox, le hub, le switch, le wifi.
La demi étagère est au fond pour la création mais si y a des trous partout je la mettrai devant. Ou alors je prends une entière et je la perce pour passer les câbles.

Des avis ?

----------


## Illynir

Ca fera quand même plus propre avec une finition verre blanc au dessus.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bart

Possible, faudrait voir en vrai parce que là, bof. Et je peux pas voir en vrai  ::ninja::

----------


## M.Rick75

Pour tenir un blog, vous avez des suggestions de site à conseiller ? Pour un boomer (aka pas moi) qui va faire un voyage au long cours.

----------


## Illynir

https://www.blogger.com/about/?bpli=1

----------


## M.Rick75

On m'a aussi suggéré Wordpress (dont je connais le nom). Je note les suggestions en tout cas.

----------


## Awake

Très bien blogger, sinon https://wordpress.com/ si tu veux éviter google.

----------


## M.Rick75

Cool, j'ai conseillé les deux.

----------


## cailloux

Le transporteur GLS c'est vraiment de la merde  ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

C'est pas facile comme question. Ça dépend de plein de facteurs - genre il suffit que l'entrepôt près de chez toi soit mal géré pour que tu ais l'impression que toute la boîte est merdique. 

Moi c'est Chronopost que je trouve à chier mais j'ai bien identifié que c'est local, et renforcé par la géographie chez moi, constituée de plein de petits villages compliqués à desservir (mais d'autres entreprises de livraison y parviennent très bien).

----------


## Bah

> Ça dépend de plein de facteurs .


Humour !

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai... je... je ne me rends même pas compte que je suis drôle !

----------


## Jeckhyl

Une sorte de question, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié et en plus je sais que vous adorez ce jeu (si ce n'est pas le cas vous n'êtes pas digne de moi).



Niveau fait par un utilisateur.
D'après les commentaires il est faisable.
Je tourne en rond depuis trois jours, à rater peut-être un truc évident.

----------


## SNOC XUA TROM

C'est un test de rorschach ?
Je vois un bébé qui regarde une télé verticale.

----------


## Lazyjoe

> Une sorte de question, je n'ai pas trouvé de topic dédié et en plus je sais que vous adorez ce jeu (si ce n'est pas le cas vous n'êtes pas digne de moi).
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/GMm3qK5/Sans-titre.png
> 
> Niveau fait par un utilisateur.
> D'après les commentaires il est faisable.
> Je tourne en rond depuis trois jours, à rater peut-être un truc évident.


Mouarf ça fait longtemps que j'y ai touché.... ça signifie quoi encore les chiffres blancs dans les cases bleues ?

----------


## fishinou

C'est le démineur du turfu ?

----------


## Lazyjoe

> C'est un test de rorschach ?
> Je vois un bébé qui regarde une télé verticale.





> C'est le démineur du turfu ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Mouarf ça fait longtemps que j'y ai touché.... ça signifie quoi encore les chiffres blancs dans les cases bleues ?


Si tu cliques sur la cases bleue en question ça te mets en surbrillance une zone de deux hexagones dans toutes les directions, dans cette zone il y a le nombre de cases bleues indiqué en blanc.

----------


## Wobak

> Si tu cliques sur la cases bleue en question ça te mets en surbrillance une zone de deux hexagones dans toutes les directions, dans cette zone il y a le nombre de cases bleues indiqué en blanc.


Tu peux balancer l'ID du niveau que je le teste pour me mettre dans ta situation ?

Edit: je l'ai trouvé, je m'y colle  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je ne sais pas comment afficher l'ID des niveaux faits par les joueurs.

Celui-ci est dans le User made (dans Hexcells Infinite), quand tu tries les plus récents c'est le second, "Mirror, Mirror".

----------


## Wobak

> Je ne sais pas comment afficher l'ID des niveaux faits par les joueurs.
> 
> Celui-ci est dans le User made (dans Hexcells Infinite), quand tu tries les plus récents c'est le second, "Mirror, Mirror".


J'ai trouvé je t'envoie ça en MP.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> J'ai trouvé je t'envoie ça en MP.


Vache, j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul  ::): .

https://i.ibb.co/tMPHQNG/Sans-titre.png

Et l'avantage avec ta solution où je n'avais que le son, c'est que j'ai dû réfléchir un peu pour voir où ça se trouvait.

Mille merci.

EDIT c'était bien le dernier nœud du tableau, ensuite j'ai pu dérouler sans problème.

Je m'étais trop enfermé dans les mêmes raisonnements logiques répétés en boucle, sans un apport extérieur (ou une pause suffisamment longue pour oublier ce raisonnement) je ne m'en serais jamais sorti  ::P: .

----------


## Wobak

> Vache, j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul .
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/tMPHQNG/Sans-titre.png
> 
> Et l'avantage avec ta solution où je n'avais que le son, c'est que j'ai dû réfléchir un peu pour voir où ça se trouvait.
> 
> Mille merci.
> 
> EDIT c'était bien le dernier nœud du tableau, ensuite j'ai pu dérouler sans problème.
> ...


 :;):  Avec plaisir !

----------


## Kulfy

> Vache, j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul .
> 
> https://i.ibb.co/tMPHQNG/Sans-titre.png
> 
> Et l'avantage avec ta solution où je n'avais que le son, c'est que j'ai dû réfléchir un peu pour voir où ça se trouvait.
> 
> Mille merci.
> 
> EDIT c'était bien le dernier nœud du tableau, ensuite j'ai pu dérouler sans problème.
> ...


Je l'ai fait tout à l'heure, c'est aussi à cet endroit que j'ai dû sortir le paint pour trouver une hypothèse incohérente.
C'est vraiment dommage d'ailleurs qu'il n'y ait pas un outil intégré in-game pour le faire, en 3 épisodes, ils auraient eu le temps de sortir quelque chose  :^_^:

----------


## Bart

J'ai des MP3 d'excellents titres depuis, oula, 20 à 30 ans. Dont je connais pas forcément le groupe, ou le titre  ::P:  Ou parfois de quel concert il s'agit (j'ai ce que j'estime la meilleure version de Bloody Sunday live et One live, impossible de savoir de quel concert/s il s'agit).
Y a un outil qui permet de retrouver ça genre en mettant le titre en ligne ou que sais je ? merci

----------


## Goji

Bloody Sunday, c'est un titre du groupe U2. De rien  ::ninja::

----------


## poneyroux

> J'ai des MP3 d'excellents titres depuis, oula, 20 à 30 ans. Dont je connais pas forcément le groupe, ou le titre  Ou parfois de quel concert il s'agit (j'ai ce que j'estime la meilleure version de Bloody Sunday live et One live, impossible de savoir de quel concert/s il s'agit).
> Y a un outil qui permet de retrouver ça genre en mettant le titre en ligne ou que sais je ? merci


Tu uploades sur YouTube et tu vois quels ayants droit te strickent et pour quoi  ::ninja::

----------


## OMar92

Shazam?  ::huh::

----------


## Elma

> J'ai des MP3 d'excellents titres depuis, oula, 20 à 30 ans. Dont je connais pas forcément le groupe, ou le titre  Ou parfois de quel concert il s'agit (j'ai ce que j'estime la meilleure version de Bloody Sunday live et One live, impossible de savoir de quel concert/s il s'agit).
> Y a un outil qui permet de retrouver ça genre en mettant le titre en ligne ou que sais je ? merci


Meme "hey google" de ton smartphone détecte les musiques maintenant. Ca évite d'installer un truc.

Après pour les concerts prévis en live, c'est plus chaud je pense. Faut pas que ça soit à la salle polyvalente de trifouilli les oies je pense

----------


## Bart

> Bloody Sunday, c'est un titre du groupe U2. De rien


One aussi  ::ninja:: 

Google ? Via le tél ?  :tired:

----------


## deathdigger

Y’avait K-MP3 à une époque, pour faire ça. Mais bon, je vous parle d’un temps que les jeunes de vingt ans ne peuvent pas connaître…

----------


## Goji

> One aussi


Ça dépend, c'est aussi un titre de Metallica, dont je connais une très bonne version live datant de 1989  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonsaure

Quel est le nom de l'instrument à corde d'origine indienne que l'on entend dès le début de ceci:




On dirait un violon sous LSD mais j'aime bien  ::ninja::

----------


## deathdigger

Un erhu je pense :



> Les instruments à cordes frottées typiques sont le erhu (violon chinois), le jinghu, le zhonghu, le gaohu, le banhu et le matouqin (viole à tête de cheval).


http://french.china.org.cn/french/18...ou%20en%20bois.

C'est le "violon chinois" que l'on entend un peu partout dans les films :



Si tu veux un instrument sous LSD, sans passer par des effets, il faut écouter du dixianqin :

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pensez-vous que Sable puisse être mis entre les mains d'un enfant ? J'ai vu dans certaines critiques que ce n'est pas violent du tout, qu'en est-il du scénario ?

----------


## Illynir

Dans les mains, ça va, dans les yeux par contre c'est super chiant.  ::ninja:: 

Plus sérieusement le jeu est PEGI 3, donc je suppose que si ils font bien leur boulot ça devrait le faire, oui.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci.

----------


## Flad

Y a un topic de l'électroménager sur le forum ?
Ou a minima un topic où je peux trouver de l'aide pour remplacer une centrale vapeur ?
Madame a fait tomber le réservoir de notre actuelle. C'est la 2eme fois en 3/4ans sauf que la dernière fois, on avait trouvé un réservoir de rechange mais il n'est plus produit maintenant... on en trouve plus  ::'(:

----------


## kilfou

https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/6...-m%C3%A9nager? :kilfou:

----------


## Flad

> https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/6...-m%C3%A9nager? :kilfou:


Merci !
Tes archives sont aussi bonnes que tes pulls sont...  ::P:

----------


## kilfou

Fais du bien à l'âne martin, il te chie dans la main.  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Fais du bien à l'âne martin, il te chie dans la main.


Qui aime bien châtie bien mon loulou  :;): 

Bon sinon question : 
La ptite a eu un réveil (Evoli -_- ) pour noël. Il est fourni sans pile et avec uniquement un cordon micro-usb / usb et relativement court.
Je me demandais si un truc de ce style était fiable ou pas (désolé pour le lien amazon) : https://www.amazon.fr/Alimentation-Z...ps%2C89&sr=8-1

----------


## Zodex

Coucou,
Vous connaissez un site tout con mais gratuit pour faire un CV ? A chaque fois que sur google je trouve un site ou c'est écrit "CV gratuit", je passe 20 minutes à faire un chouette CV et à la toute fin on me demande un paiement...
Merci !

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Qui aime bien châtie bien mon loulou 
> 
> Bon sinon question : 
> La ptite a eu un réveil (Evoli -_- ) pour noël. Il est fourni sans pile et avec uniquement un cordon micro-usb / usb et relativement court.
> Je me demandais si un truc de ce style était fiable ou pas (désolé pour le lien amazon) : https://www.amazon.fr/Alimentation-Z...ps%2C89&sr=8-1


Pourquoi ne pas brancher directement sur un chargeur avec un câble USB plus long ? ça fait du matériel que tu garderas contrairement à une alimentation de seconde zone.

----------


## Flad

> Pourquoi ne pas brancher directement sur un chargeur avec un câble USB plus long ? ça fait du matériel que tu garderas contrairement à une alimentation de seconde zone.


Parce que j'en ai pas d'assez long.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Vous connaissez un site tout con mais gratuit pour faire un CV ?


Désolée, j'utilise LateX (ce qui me permet de modifier tranquillou sans me prendre la tête sur la mise en forme).
Tu as essayé sous Word/Open Office avec un template déjà créé ?

----------


## Zodex

> Désolée, j'utilise *LateX* (ce qui me permet de modifier tranquillou sans me prendre la tête sur la mise en forme).
> Tu as essayé sous Word/Open Office avec un template déjà créé ?


Ça je peux pas je suis allergique.  ::ninja:: 
Finalement j'ai utilisé une applie Android, ça allait parfaitement bien pour faire un truc sobre et efficace (Intelligent CV  :Cigare: ). Merci à toi !  :;):

----------


## kikoro

> Ça je peux pas je suis allergique. 
> Finalement j'ai utilisé une applie Android, ça allait parfaitement bien pour faire un truc sobre et efficace (Intelligent CV ). Merci à toi !


Sur office word récent maitenant ont déjà les formes de cv tout fait.

----------


## Neo_13

> Désolée, j'utilise LateX (ce qui me permet de modifier tranquillou sans me prendre la tête sur la mise en forme).
> Tu as essayé sous Word/Open Office avec un template déjà créé ?


Faut que je fasse mon template latex, puis que je me penche sur md->pdf avec un template latex custom.

----------


## Supergounou

> je me penche sur md->pdf avec un template latex condom.


 ::O:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Le mdf c'est vrai que c'est un bon matériau.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> puis que je me penche sur md->pdf avec un template latex custom.


Est-ce que c'est pas beaucoup de boulot pour peu de gains par rapport à un template LateX déjà fait ?  ::P: 
Si c'est pour la beauté de l'exercice seul, j'approuve !

----------


## Neo_13

> Est-ce que c'est pas beaucoup de boulot pour peu de gains par rapport à un template LateX déjà fait ? 
> Si c'est pour la beauté de l'exercice seul, j'approuve !


J'ai un CV word avec un template custo et j'ai atteint une XP qui me permet d'utiliser autant de pages que besoin et donc de n'avoir à gérer que le saut de page. #frime

Donc c'est pour l'élégance du geste. Et dans un second temps la capacité à générer facilement les diverses versions internationales en modifiant juste quelques .md.

----------


## perverpepere

> Pensez-vous que Sable puisse être mis entre les mains d'un enfant ? J'ai vu dans certaines critiques que ce n'est pas violent du tout, qu'en est-il du scénario ?


J'ai profité du cadeau Epic pour poser mes paluches dessus, c'est clairement un jeu pour les enfants des années 2000 (les gens de 80 avaient des jeux plus marrants sanglants) c'est doux, mignon et les énigmes sont jamais compliquées.

----------


## Jeckhyl

Merci  ::): .

----------


## kikoro

Questions à 100 balles :
Où trouver sur internet une map monde en bois et si possible en français ?
Pas envie de tomber sur un site de dropshiping  :tired: 

Merci d'avance  ::):

----------


## pseudoridicule

Tu ne risques que de trouver des cartes numériques sur internet j'ai bien peur.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

> Questions à 100 balles :
> Où trouver sur internet une map monde en bois et si possible en français ?
> Pas envie de tomber sur un site de dropshiping 
> 
> Merci d'avance


Une map monde je vois pas. Une mappemonde à la limite ?! https://www.google.com/search?q=mapp...&bih=947&dpr=1

----------


## Kamasa

Je vais de me "faire avoir" en achetant un câble USB-C, mais des 2 bouts du câble. (je pensais prendre un câble USB-C que j'aurai pu brancher sur mon PC ou un adaptateur prise murale)
C'est quoi l'intérêt de ce type de câble ? Je ne peux le brancher nulle part mais il y a peut être une utilisation super-pratique à côté de laquelle je passe complètement.

----------


## poneyroux

> Je vais de me "faire avoir" en achetant un câble USB-C, mais des 2 bouts du câble. (je pensais prendre un câble USB-C que j'aurai pu brancher sur mon PC ou un adaptateur prise murale)
> C'est quoi l'intérêt de ce type de câble ? Je ne peux le brancher nulle part mais il y a peut être une utilisation super-pratique à côté de laquelle je passe complètement.


La même chose que ce que tu pensais acheter, sauf que tu branches en USB-C des deux côtés  ::unsure:: 
D'ailleurs y a des adaptateurs secteur pour ça, qui se trouvent assez facilement (genre au Relais d'une gare).
Et quelques périphériques qui sont en USB-C, type moniteurs.

----------


## Awake

Ce n'est d'ailleurs pas sensé devenir le nouveau standard ? Remplacer le bon vieux USB à terme.

----------


## Praetor

Tu as acheté un câble avec de l'USB-C des deux coté? Genre ça:


Ben ça sert à plein de trucs. Genre à brancher un PC à un écran en USB-C. Ou a recharger un téléphone ou une tablette avec un chargeur USB-C, genre ça:


Mais je n'ai sans doute pas compris ce que tu voulais dire  ::P:

----------


## Kamasa

C'est exactement ce que je demandais  :^_^: 
J'ignorai qu'il existait des chargeurs avec une prise USB-C (même si là, avec ce câble en main je commençais à m'en douter) ou qu'on pouvait brancher un PC à un écran via ce type de câble.
C'est fou ce qu'on fait aujourd'hui.

Merci pour les réponses  ::ninja::

----------


## Praetor

Tu as très certainement une prise USB-C sur ton PC si tu veux brancher ton téléphone. Sauf s'il date de Mathusalem  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

J'ai ceci chez moi (selon les marques ça coûte 15 balles).

----------


## Enyss

> Tu as très certainement une prise USB-C sur ton PC si tu veux brancher ton téléphone. Sauf s'il date de Mathusalem


Des prises USB-C sur un ordinateur "de bureau" (pas portable)? C'est pas si fréquent. Même sur les cartes mères récentes.

----------


## Praetor

Wabon? OK, alors j'ai une CM spéciale. Elle date de 2018 pourtant, et je l'avais choppée en solde  ::P: 

Mais c'est surtout pratique pour les ordi portables, en effet, vu que tout passe par un seul câble (alim, vidéo, réseau, périphériques, etc.)

----------


## Supergounou

J'ai ça en facade sur un PC bureau moyen de gamme que j'ai monté il y a 1 mois.
Je ne m'en suis jamais servi par contre  ::ninja::

----------


## Kamasa

Suite à cette remarque sur les cartes mères je viens de vérifier et il s'avère que j'ai effectivement une prise USB-C à l'arrière, c'est la première fois que je la remarque  :^_^:

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Non ça c'est une USB-Shy.

----------


## Supergounou

Question: ça existe des coques pour téléphone portable, mais avec une petite trappe qui se ferme au niveau du port USB (pour rester un poil dans le thème) ? J'en ai marre de faire crever mes téléphones parce que le port est blindé de boulettes de poche et qu'ils refusent de se recharger.

----------


## Praetor

> Question: ça existe des coques pour téléphone portable, mais avec une petite trappe qui se ferme au niveau du port USB (pour rester un poil dans le thème) ? J'en ai marre de faire crever mes téléphones parce que le port est blindé de boulettes de poche et qu'ils refusent de se recharger.


Ben enlèves la poussière et tu pourras le charger  ::huh::

----------


## Olorin

> Question: ça existe des coques pour téléphone portable, mais avec une petite trappe qui se ferme au niveau du port USB (pour rester un poil dans le thème) ? J'en ai marre de faire crever mes téléphones parce que le port est blindé de boulettes de poche et qu'ils refusent de se recharger.


Oui, ca existe (celle fourni de base sur mon Xiaomi en est équipé). Mais c'est pas super courant. Par contre tu peux trouver des caches indépendants très facilement. Cherche bouchon anti-poussière USB sur n'importe quel site.

----------


## Supergounou

> Ben enlèves la poussière et tu pourras le charger


Mais oui comment n'y ai-je pas pensé plus tôt ?  ::lol:: 

Je déconne hein, évidemment que c'est ce que j'ai commencé par faire. D'habitude ça suffisait, mais là, malgré un nettoyage minutieux, plus possible de charger. Je pense qu'il y a un agglomérat qui s'est formé au fond, et donc impossible d'enfoncer le câble jusqu'au bout.




> Oui, ca existe (celle fourni de base sur mon Xiaomi en est équipé). Mais c'est pas super courant. Par contre tu peux trouver des caches indépendants très facilement. Cherche bouchon anti-poussière USB sur n'importe quel site.


Royal merci !  ::):

----------


## Bah

Ça c'est un truc pour lequel j'ai du bol. J'ai jamais faire gaffe à la poussière/saleté qui peut aller là et c'est un problème que j'ai jamais eu.

----------


## fishinou

Idem. J'imaginais même pas que ça puisse être un soucis !

Alors que j'ai gardé des tels +5 ans !

----------


## Wulfstan

Je pense que la seule chose à en conclure est que Supergounou a des poches anormalement sales.  ::P:

----------


## Nazedaq

Ou des vêtements qui partent en superboulettes, je n'ai jamais eu ça non plus.

----------


## Bah

Non mais j'ai déjà lu d'autres gens avoir ce type de problème. Doit y'avoir des facteurs qui favorisent.

----------


## Lazyjoe

Il doit avoir des coucougnous plein les poches...

----------


## Cmos

Bonjour,

Si jamais certains d’entre-vous sont déjà passés par là :

L'écran de mon smartphone Samsung est HS, (affichage + clavier). Je voudrais récupérer les données seulement pour y accéder il faut le déverrouiller. Apparemment c'est facile si on possède un adaptateur multiport sauf que mon modèle est en micro USB et tout ce que je trouve sur le net est en USB-C...

J'aimerais donc savoir si utiliser un adaptateur micro-USB vers USB-C est compatible avec l'utilisation d'un adaptateur multiport USB-C ? 

Ça donnerais un truc du genre : 
[Samsung pété] ---> [adaptateur MICRO-USB vers USB-C] ---> [adaptateur multi-port] --->[clavier/souris/moniteur]


Merci, et si il y a une autre méthode qui fonctionne je prend aussi.

----------


## Nazedaq

Ça peut marcher mais entre la sortie [Samsung pété] et [adaptateur MICRO-USB vers USB-C] il te faudra virer les boulettes.

----------


## Cmos

> Ça peut marcher mais entre la sortie [Samsung pété] et [adaptateur MICRO-USB vers USB-C] il te faudra virer les boulettes.


Les boulettes ?

----------


## Nazedaq

Rapport à la discussion juste avant ton message, simple trait d'humour  :;):

----------


## Supergounou

> Ça c'est un truc pour lequel j'ai du bol. J'ai jamais faire gaffe à la poussière/saleté qui peut aller là et c'est un problème que j'ai jamais eu.


C'est le deuxième de suite qui me fait le coup, les 2 en USB-C. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant. Peut-être est-ce dû au fait qu'ils restent quasiment toute la journée dans ma poche de jean ? Ou alors...




> Je pense que la seule chose à en conclure est que Supergounou a des poches anormalement sales.


 ::ninja::

----------


## Bah

> C'est le deuxième de suite qui me fait le coup, les 2 en USB-C. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant. Peut-être est-ce dû au fait qu'ils restent quasiment toute la journée dans ma poche de jean ? Ou alors...


Ah tiens, mon téléphone est encore en USB old school, peut-être que le C est plus gros et laisse entrer plus de merdes tiens.

----------


## Illynir

> C'est le deuxième de suite qui me fait le coup, les 2 en USB-C. Je n'avais jamais eu ce problème avant. Peut-être est-ce dû au fait qu'ils restent quasiment toute la journée dans ma poche de jean ? Ou alors...


https://www.amazon.fr/Cobee-Anti-pou...9Y5BP41V/?th=1

De rien.  ::ninja::

----------


## Supergounou

Je crois que c'est exactement le même lien que j'ai trouvé en faisant la recherche conseillée par Olorin  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

Question conne mais question quand même : qu'utilisez-vous pour faire partir la coloration jaunâtre (qui ne part pas au lavage normal) autour du cou des chemises et tee-shirt blanc qui ont quand même déjà un peu servi ?
(Oui j'ai été très intelligent, je suis parti en festival avec des vêtements blancs  ::rolleyes:: )

----------


## Snakeshit

> Je crois que c'est exactement le même lien que j'ai trouvé en faisant la recherche conseillée par Olorin


Sinon il y a des machins comme ça https://www.delock.com/produkt/65930/merkmale.html?f=s .
J'ai l'ancien modèle,  ça protège le port durablement,  faut juste vérifier que ça passe avec la protection du téléphone.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Question conne mais question quand même : qu'utilisez-vous pour faire partir la coloration jaunâtre (qui ne part pas au lavage normal) autour du cou des chemises et tee-shirt blanc qui ont quand même déjà un peu servi ?
> (Oui j'ai été très intelligent, je suis parti en festival avec des vêtements blancs )


Bicarbonate de soude, tu frottes tu frottes tu frottes, tu rinces pas mais tu attends, tu attends, tu attends, deux heures après tu rinces au vinaig' blanc, retour machine à laver et joie et félicité.

----------


## Lee Tchii

> Question conne mais question quand même : qu'utilisez-vous pour faire partir la coloration jaunâtre (qui ne part pas au lavage normal) autour du cou des chemises et tee-shirt blanc qui ont quand même déjà un peu servi ?
> (Oui j'ai été très intelligent, je suis parti en festival avec des vêtements blancs )


Solution proposée précédemment (par contre le bicarbonate à sec, à moins d'une version médicale, ça peut être "gros" et abimer les tissus fragiles à sec).
La version light est d'utiliser du savon de Marseille (du vrai du coup, à l'huile d'olive, pas de palme) sur tissu sec, savon à peine mouillé. Tu laisses sécher, tu rinces et zou machine.
La solution plus hard est de laisser tremper dans de l'eau à plus de 40° avec du percarbonate de soude.

----------


## Jikob

Coin coin !

Une fois j'ai rattrapé un Tshirt blanc avec une tâche de chocolat chaud en tamponnant de l'eau de javel, puis en rinçant tout de suite.

Sinon, vous allez sur quels sites/applis pour l'actu jeux vidéos, informatique, tech, etc. à part Canard PC ?

----------


## Flad

> Coin coin !
> 
> Une fois j'ai rattrapé un Tshirt blanc avec une tâche de chocolat chaud en tamponnant de l'eau de javel, puis en rinçant tout de suite.
> 
> Sinon, vous allez sur quels sites/applis pour l'actu jeux vidéos, informatique, tech, etc. à part Canard PC ?


La chaine youtube de Gautoz (bon il revient de congé de pater' donc ces derniers temps y avait rien mais il a repris mercredi dernier).

----------


## Jeckhyl

Je me suis abonné il y a peu à Gamekult. Résultat, une semaine après toute l'équipe de cassait.

Bon, quelques news tombent encore, on va laisser sa chance à la nouvelle équipe, d'autant que j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir connu l'ancienne (je n'aurai donc pas à la regretter).

----------


## Zepolak

> Solution proposée précédemment (par contre le bicarbonate à sec, à moins d'une version médicale, ça peut être "gros" et abimer les tissus fragiles à sec).
> La version light est d'utiliser du savon de Marseille (du vrai du coup, à l'huile d'olive, pas de palme) sur tissu sec, savon à peine mouillé. Tu laisses sécher, tu rinces et zou machine.
> La solution plus hard est de laisser tremper dans de l'eau à plus de 40° avec du percarbonate de soude.


C'est à dire que ce que décris Jehkyl semble demander pas mal de travail  :Sweat: 
C'est à dire que je suis un peu vaguement paresseux un peu quand même.
La solution avec le percarbonate de soude, t'as déjà fait toi-même ?

----------


## Jikob

> La chaine youtube de Gautoz (bon il revient de congé de pater' donc ces derniers temps y avait rien mais il a repris mercredi dernier).


Yep, mais l'idéal serait de pouvoir lire le matin avec la café. Donc les chaines Youtube c'est pas top.




> Je me suis abonné il y a peu à Gamekult. Résultat, une semaine après toute l'équipe de cassait.
> 
> Bon, quelques news tombent encore, on va laisser sa chance à la nouvelle équipe, d'autant que j'ai la chance de ne pas avoir connu l'ancienne (je n'aurai donc pas à la regretter).


Yes, de tête je connais Gamekult, Gameblog, Journal du Geek, JV.com, et c'est tout.
Mis à part ça, c'est pas la fête quand même. Ou il faut se tourner vers des sites anglophones ?

----------


## Lee Tchii

> La solution avec le percarbonate de soude, t'as déjà fait toi-même ?


Yep, mais pas encore pour des cols.
Je le fais pour des T-shirts en coton.
Ya rien à craindre côté tissu coton (ni côté environnement, ça reste un produit soft) par contre pour que le percarbonate fasse effet, il faut de l'eau très chaude et une bonne concentration de produit, et mes mains (que je maltraite pourtant) n'apprécient pas.

----------


## Neo_13

> C'est à dire que ce que décris Jehkyl semble demander pas mal de travail 
> C'est à dire que je suis un peu vaguement paresseux un peu quand même.
> La solution avec le percarbonate de soude, t'as déjà fait toi-même ?


Juste avant de mettre à laver :
Frotter un peu avec du savon de marseille ou du savon type marseille mais avec du suif.
Mettre un peu de lessive liquide sur les zones.
Mettre du bordel du genre : https://www.labelleadresse.com/vos-m...pistolet-750ml .

Et les combinaisons sont possible.
Mettre des merdiers à oxygène actif en plus dans la lessive.

----------


## Augusto Giovanni

Question prout. Euh non gaz pardon.

Est-ce que vous savez quel est le type de gaz/type de bouteille la plus intéressante (rentable) ? Je me fiche que la bouteille soit verte ou ultralégère, je veux du prix bon sang !  :^_^: 

J'ai des éléments de réponse ici. Mais sont-ce les meilleurs ?  ::trollface::

----------


## fishinou

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une "bonne" appli de gestion de photos ?

Et quand je dis bonne, je cherche pas midi à 14h, je veut juste un truc qui est capable de me restituer les dossiers tels que je les mets dans mon tel. Parce que force est de constater que l'appli "photos" de google, c'est pas du tout intuitif. Il ne "détecte" pas toutes les photos que je mets (et je n'arrive pas à savoir pourquoi), ne reprends pas le nom de dossiers, et classe par date, ce qui ne m'arrange pas du tout.

Bref, un truc tout con capable de restituer des dossiers "enfants 2021" ou "potager 2022" de façon tout à fait basique m'irait bien. Et sans avoir besoin d'héberger mes photos nul part, vraiment juste un gestionnaire de photos sur le tel quoi ...

Merci.

----------


## perverpepere

> Question conne mais question quand même : qu'utilisez-vous pour faire partir la coloration jaunâtre (qui ne part pas au lavage normal) autour du cou des chemises et tee-shirt blanc qui ont quand même déjà un peu servi ?


J'anticipe, je me lave régulièrement, au moins une fois par semaine.  ::ninja::

----------


## Dragonsaure

> Un erhu je pense :
> 
> http://french.china.org.cn/french/18...ou%20en%20bois.
> 
> C'est le "violon chinois" que l'on entend un peu partout dans les films :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSCHU3kwrm8
> 
> Si tu veux un instrument sous LSD, sans passer par des effets, il faut écouter du dixianqin :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mpsKPKROO8


Oui c'est bien cet instrument, merci pour la réponse (avec un touuuuuut petit peu de retard)  ::ninja::

----------


## tenshu

> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une "bonne" appli de gestion de photos ?
> 
> Et quand je dis bonne, je cherche pas midi à 14h, je veut juste un truc qui est capable de me restituer les dossiers tels que je les mets dans mon tel. Parce que force est de constater que l'appli "photos" de google, c'est pas du tout intuitif. Il ne "détecte" pas toutes les photos que je mets (et je n'arrive pas à savoir pourquoi), ne reprends pas le nom de dossiers, et classe par date, ce qui ne m'arrange pas du tout.
> 
> Bref, un truc tout con capable de restituer des dossiers "enfants 2021" ou "potager 2022" de façon tout à fait basique m'irait bien. Et sans avoir besoin d'héberger mes photos nul part, vraiment juste un gestionnaire de photos sur le tel quoi ...
> 
> Merci.


Tes dossiers sont normalement dans l'onglet "Bibliothèque" dans le rail "Photos sur l'appareil".

----------


## fishinou

Ils y sont. Mais en vracs, avec des noms différents, et à l'intérieur c'est classé par date :-/

----------


## tenshu

Chez moi ce sont les bons noms de dossiers et les photos sont triées par date.

----------


## fishinou

Oui c'est bien ce que je dis ^^ j'ai pas envie que ce soit classé par date :-/ ou alors qu'on puisse changer ça a la volée comme sur un pc quoi.

----------


## hixe33

Simple Gallery ?

----------


## fishinou

Cimer Frère, ça semble parfait !

Puissent la joie et la richesse du cœur ainsi que du porte monnaie te dégueuler dessus en 2023 !

----------


## Elma

Salut les canards. 
Je retente de rentrer dans RDR 2, et j'ai un souci de tearing que j'ai l'impression de pas avoir eu avant. 
J'ai un iiyama avec freesync et une 3070, et j'avais vérifier à l'époque l'écran marchait même si non officiellement compatible avec la gsync. 
Mais là, j'ai vérifier mes drivers nvidia, la gsync est bien activé et tout mais ça marche pas en jeu. 
J'ai jamais trop pigé ce qu'il fallait faire pour que ça marche bien, faut quand même mettre la vsync ou non ?

----------


## Poon

Salut les palmipèdes,

Question qui me trotte dans la tête après avoir discuté avec un intérimaire logé à l'hôtel le temps d'une mission d'un mois :

Comment manger sainement quand 1) on est logé dans un hôtel sans kitchenette ni room service, un hôtel vraiment de bas grade (une étoile max), 2) que les sources d'approvisionnement en semaine autour sont médiocres sur le plan nutritionnel (il n'a guère le choix qu'entre fast food à la française et supérettes très chères) et 3) quand on n'a pas de moyen de locomotion particulier.

Je lui ai demandé s'il avait accès à une bouilloire ou une cafetière parce qu'on peut faire plein de choses avec cet appareil pour améliorer l'ordinaire (cuisson de légumes secs, oeufs durs, nouilles chinoises, cuire certains légumes, purée en poudre ou soupe instantanée même si c'est dégueulasse, flocons d'avoine, etc...) mais apparemment, non.

En matière de bouffe peu périssable, il y a les classiques fruits, fruits secs (amandes, noix...), charcuterie sèche (le classique riflard), fromages à pâte dure, conserves, mélange du randonneur, etc... 
Est-ce que, si vous avez dans cette situation, d'autres astuces voire des idées de recettes vous viennent à l'esprit ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

En bouffe "camping" en ce moment un truc hyper facile à faire c'est les salades d'endives. Pas besoin de cuisine, et dedans tu fous ce que tu veux, des dés d'emmental, des noix, des dés de jambon, de la pomme...

----------


## Zepolak

> charcuterie sèche (le classique riflard)


Au risque de faire beugler dans les chaumières, si la question est "comment manger sainement", je ne vois pas comment on peut mettre la charcuterie dedans  :^_^: 

Niveau idées, pour cette fois-ci, c'est un peu mort, mais pour la prochaine fois, je pense que ce serait une bonne idée de mettre dans ses bagages un truc genre 
https://www.decathlon.fr/browse/c0-t...az/_/N-1ybvezw
Y a très probablement quelque chose de raisonnable pour lui.

----------


## fishinou

Je suis pas sur qu'utiliser un réchaud gaz dans une chambre d'hôtel soit autorisé par contre :-/

Pour dépanner il peut se trouver vers la bouffe en barre ou en poudre pour un repas de temps en temps, mais sur un mois ça peut faire long.

----------


## Souly

Se faire prêter ou acheter une bouilloire à 20 balles, sinon ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Je suis pas sur qu'utiliser un réchaud gaz dans une chambre d'hôtel soit autorisé par contre :-/
> 
> Pour dépanner il peut se trouver vers la bouffe en barre ou en poudre pour un repas de temps en temps, mais sur un mois ça peut faire long.


Dans un hôtel c'est sûr que non, mais tu vas dehors et tu prépares ta bouffe sur le... parking  ::lol:: 

Alors, oui, ça fait ptêtre tiép, mais enfin les conditions décrites sont vraiment très proches du précaire. Et le but est quand même de préserver le plus important : la santé. C'est pas une variable d'ajustement, et ces derniers temps, ça se rappelle bien à notre pensée.

----------


## OMar92

Ça n'a pas été précisé, mais j'imagine qu'il n'y a même pas de min-bar dans la chambre?

----------


## S0da

A force de passer mon temps dans divers hôtels de qualité plutôt moyenne, j'ai fini par investir dans une glacière électrique et dans une petite bouilloire de 0,5L.

Bon, ça m'empêchait pas de bouffer de la merde mais au moins je la gardais au frais   :B): .

Autre paramètre non négligeable, je me déplaçait en voiture. 
(Parce que la glacière, la valise et le sac a dos, en train, c'était même pas la peine  ::|: )

----------


## deathdigger

> Ça n'a pas été précisé, mais j'imagine qu'il n'y a même pas de nibards dans la chambre?


Je ne sais pas si c'est ce genre d'hôtels.

----------


## fishinou

> Ça n'a pas été précisé, mais j'imagine qu'il n'y a même pas de min-bar dans la chambre?


Ni même d'escort qui t'attend sur le lit je suis sûr :-/

----------


## DjudjRed

Après c'est pour 1 mois sachant qu'il peut manger équilibré à la cantine, et manger léger le soir (sandwich/salade). Même si c'est pas la joie, ça limite la malbouffe.

----------


## golotolo

Un cuiseur vapeur ?

----------


## Poon

Merci pour vos réponses.




> Au risque de faire beugler dans les chaumières, si la question est "comment manger sainement", je ne vois pas comment on peut mettre la charcuterie dedans


Bien vu. Je citais surtout le saucisson sec parce que sans accès à une glacière, ça peut se garder un certain temps.

Pour l'hôtel, eh non, pas de minibar, ni d'escort accorte ::rolleyes:: . La boîte lui paie du très basique, ça doit être un Eklo ou un Mister Bed, pour situer : la chambre est un clapier, tu as tout juste la place pour stocker de la bouffe. Petit déj non compris, évidemment. Dans le centre hospitalier où je bosse, les intérimaires n'ont pas accès à la cantine (ouaip, vous avez bien lu...ça fait des mois qu'on se bat pour mais nan, c'est réservé aux personnes internes à l'entreprise. Et passer la carte pour un autre ne marche pas, ils sont vraiment d'une connerie rare !).

Sinon, je me souviens que de mon jeune temps en intérim, je mangeais pas mal de salades faites maison (les endives sont effectivement des bons ingrédients, ça va avec tout), quelques fruits (pommes surtout), quelques sandwiches (tout faits ou pas) et j'allais me ravitailler au marché du coin s'il avait lieu le samedi ou le dimanche. Ou alors au primeur (si tu prends que 2-3 trucs de temps en temps, le budget ne s'en trouve pas monstrueusement grévé). Avec une petite glacière, c'était gérable. 
Pas grand luxe et pas toujours agréable mais gérable. Il m'arrivait aussi, à l'office (la cuisine de chaque service d'un hôpital) de taper dans ce dont les patients n'avaient pas voulu ou dans les plats excédentaires, surtout en cas de garde. La pratique était courante (et tolérée tant qu'elle était occasionnelle) mais depuis 2020, ils nous ont serré la bride et tu n'as pratiquement plus de rab' du tout.

C'est aussi là que j'ai découvert les vertus coupe-faim de la carafe d'eau et du chocolat très noir.

----------


## OMar92

Sinon j'ai pensé à un autre truc : les rations militaires. Ou plutôt les plats préparés qu'elles contiennent, il me semble que j'en avais trouvé au rayon chasse/pèche d'un magasin, avec un mini bruleur, à faire chauffer sur le parking, c'est jouable, non?

----------


## Sapro

Un caddie retourné, un petit foyer en dessous, et hop merguez.

----------


## deathdigger

Y'a pas pénurie de main d'oeuvre dans le secteur de la santé ? Si une boîte d'intérim n'est pas capable de fournir de meilleures conditions, pourquoi ne pas aller voir ailleurs ?

----------


## Nilsou

Si il y a pénurie de main d’œuvre c'est parce que les conditions de travail sont suffisamment minable pour faire fuir même des passionné, je pense que de fait ce n'est pas une solution de repli de fou  :^_^: 
Puis faut être formé.

----------


## Poon

Nilsou a plutôt bien résumé la situation.

Si tu es médecin, kiné, IBOD (infirmier de bloc opératoire) ou IADE (Infirmier anesthésiste), les offres abondent et si la personne est mobile, elle aura vraiment l'embarras du choix. Tu peux largement te permettre de refuser des missions pour prioriser celles qui t'intéressent ou pour écarter les lieux dont tu sais qu'ils sont merdiques (parce que tu y as déjà fait au moins une mission et que l'expérience s'avéra très désagréable).
Les lieux vraiment merdiques ont beaucoup de peine à recruter même en faisant appel à des intérimaires. Il est assez fréquent qu'en tant que nouvel intérimaire, la boîte d'intérim te file à un lieu merdique pour te tester. Si tu as des intérimaires récurrents, ce sont souvent des personnes pour lesquelles ce lieu-là est commode point de vue transport ou proximité de leur domicile.

Si tu es IDE (infirmier) ou aide-soignant, là tu n'auras pas nécessairement le loisir de choisir puisque que les candidats ne manquent pas. Si tu dis non trop souvent, la boîte d'intérim t'oublie vite.

Pour les conditions de logement, franchement, du temps où je faisais de l'intérim, c'était très variable. Ça peut aller du logement sur place avec cuisine, douches et sanitaires en commun à la chambre d'hôtel minuscule dans un F1 avec douches communes en passant par l'appart hotel avec kitchenette. J'avais même fait en remplacement en Haute Savoie (hors saison) où j'étais logé dans un petit chalet à 5 minutes à pied du centre. Et un autre en Normandie où il s'agissait d'un emplacement de camping (à 200 m de la plage...sympa en novembre ^^).

Il n'y a aucune constante (enfin sauf pour les médecins, eux ils ont toujours ce qu'il y a de mieux ^^).

Un pote développeur en SSII me disait que c'était un peu pareil quand on l'envoyait en mission chez un client mais avec (tout de même) une forte tendance de sa boîte à choisir les hôtels les plus sordides possibles.

Pour la tambouille sur le parking, je note l'idée qu'elle est plutôt bonne sur le papier mais vu la fréquentation des parkings des hotels, perso je ne tenterais pas le coup.

----------


## deathdigger

Je suis en SSII, je ne sais plus à combien est la limite pour la nuit d’hôtel, mais c’est plus de 200€. Vu les thunes qu’ils se font, ils peuvent bien lâcher ça pour nous mettre bien.

----------


## Neo_13

Des machins du genre : https://www.amazon.fr/Jooheli-Bouill...kitchen&sr=1-4

Ca te donne accès assez facilement à tout ce qui va être nouilles asiatiques, légumes secs, pates, riz, ... et les couteuses rations lyophilisées : https://www.decathlon.fr/browse/c0-t...es/_/N-15zm0gf

Des merdiers : https://www.amazon.fr/Chauffante-Ren...73&sr=1-1&th=1 permettent de réchauffer des conserves (mais pas de cuire).

A noter qu'en s'y prenant à l'avance (au moins 1 mois à 6 semaines), on peux préparer de la viande séchée assez facilement et ça se conserve hors froid une fois "suffisamment" sec.

Les rations de combat sont couteuses aussi : au moins 25€/jour.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Je suis en SSII, je ne sais plus à combien est la limite pour la nuit d’hôtel, mais c’est plus de 200€. Vu les thunes qu’ils se font, ils peuvent bien lâcher ça pour nous mettre bien.


Dans la mienne de SSII, ils m'ont refusé la machine que je demandais, pour un écart entre celle qu'ils m'ont accordé en me faisant bien comprendre qu'ils se coupaient une couille pour moi (surcout entre le standard et celui là : 18€/mois, c'est de la couille bon marché) et celle que j'avais demandé de 40€/mois. Je suis vendu plus de 1000€/j. Si les SSII affectaient pertinemment les thunes, ça se saurait.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Si tu es IDE (infirmier) ou aide-soignant, là tu n'auras pas nécessairement le loisir de choisir puisque que les candidats ne manquent pas. Si tu dis non trop souvent, la boîte d'intérim t'oublie vite.


Ca doit vraiment dépendre des régions parce qu'actuellement il y a _aussi_ pénurie d'AS et IDE. Et personnels médico-techniques (manip radio, PPH...).

----------


## Poon

Je développe un peu :

En fait, il y a bien une pénurie réelle à peu près partout MAIS même si la plupart des établissements sont en déficit chronique...ils n'embauchent pas (sauf quand vraiment ils ne peuvent pas faire autrement. Par exemple, si tu n'as pas de médecin spécialiste, ça va être difficile de maintenir certains services). C'est que ça coûte les ressources humaines : elles sont considérées comme une variable d'ajustement.
Il y aussi le fait qu'ils ont supprimé/fermé des postes de pas mal de collègues partis en retraite. 'Rouvrir' un poste est apparemment un mic mac pas possible, alors comme cela les emmerde, ils ne font pas les démarches.

A la place, le directeur (le nôtre en tout cas, ça doit pas être un animal isolé) préfère jouer du violon devant les médias et pleurer auprès du préfet tout comme des édiles locaux.

Mais quand on leur file des CVs :
- ils mettent trois semaines à se décider à appeler les gens.
- ils mettent plusieurs mois (littéralement) à leur donner une réponse. 
=> sans surprise, comme le privé autour embauche sans trop de souci ni de délai avant la prise de poste, le CH et le CHU se font coiffer au poteau à chaque fois.
Pour te donner une idée du timing : une amie a passé un entretien fin octobre (avis favorable), elle prospectait aussi ailleurs. A la mi-novembre, elle a commencé dans la clinique locale (une semaine après son entretien d'embauche). Elle envoie un mail au CHR l leur expliquant qu'elle a trouvé ailleurs. Pas de réponse. Qui rappelle la tronche enfarinée  vendredi 13 janvier pour lui expliquer qu'elle est embauchée ? Le CHR.
Si vous vous voulez rigoler, je connais un kiné qu'ils ont appelé...presque un an après ::|: . Le mec les a relancés une, deux fois puis trop tard.
- les RHs râlent et renâclent fortement sur les 'exigences' des soignants qu'ils veulent embaucher. Les exigences étant souvent des choses comme 'j'aimerais être stagiairisé rapidement' ou alors 'j'étais payé tant en brut sur mon ancien poste, je demande au moins le même brut.' Des demandes raisonnables. Sauf que ces 'exigences' braquent nos RHs semble-t-il, lesquels ne donnent pas suite.
- Mauvais management (je reste poli..). Premier réflexe quand quelqu'un gueule : on le harcèle jusqu'à ce qu'il démissionne (ou qu'il se suicide, selon ce qui surviendra en premier). C'est comme ça qu'on a perdu le chirurgien d'orthopédie. Le mec a râlé une eunième fois parce que la société de nettoyage des blocs (externalisée) faisait de la merde (gros risque d'infections nosocomiales pour les patients), il a exigé que les agents d'entretien de l'hôpital s'en occupent de nouveau. Réaction des cadres : on lui harcèle la gueule ! Eh bien en trois mois, il est parti. C'est con, il a embarqué avec lui bien la moitié des agents du bloc. Bref, on n'a plus d'orthopédie au bloc.
Et le médecin de rééducation a suivi quelques mois plus tard. Avec les deux tiers des kinés (on n'en avait pas masse : 6 seulement pour 500 lits). Et l'orthophoniste. Ils travaillent tous désormais au MPR privé de la clinique qui vient de s'agrandir. L'hosto n'a rien fait pour les retenir ('si vous voulez vous barrer, cassez-vous ! dixit la directrice des soins).
Ah bah merde, on n'a plus personne pour faire tourner le MPR et le SSR (ou tout comme : deux ergos, un kiné, pas de médecin). Et c'est ainsi que nous avons perdu la certification SSR. Notre SSR (Soins de Suite et Réadaptation) est devenu une sorte d'antichambre de l'Ehpad local.

Le côté management du XIXème siècle dans certains centres hospitaliers est présent à un degré caricatural que je n'ai jamais rencontré ailleurs. Ils se comportent comme si le personnel était une ressource inépuisable. Tous les agents sont de la merde à leurs yeux (sauf les médecins, à la rigueur...).
Je te détaille pas tout mais le facteur réputationnel joue aussi un rôle certain. Quand tu as la possibilité de bosser dans un établissement pas trop mal ou le CHU dans des conditions exécrables, la plupart vont opter pour le premier à poste équivalent.

Donc, résumons : réputation de merde confite + mauvais employeur (paie pas terrible, ségrégation titulaire/contractuel) + recrutement à la rue + mauvaises conditions de travail pour parfaire le tableau = situation actuelle. On peut inclure dans l'équation les personnes qui ont démissionné (chez nous, ce fut l’hémorragie : dans certains services les deux-tiers des agents sont partis) ET le fait que la plupart des métiers soient des métiers en tension (peu de personnes formées, beaucoup d'offres = elles ont l'embarras du choix).

Note que certains établissements sont plus malins et pragmatiques (bonne réactivité sur les embauches, fournissent des efforts sur la rémunération, etc...) mais ce ne sont apparemment pas la majorité du genre. Par exemple le CHR à l'autre bout du département titularise très vite ses AS et IDE voire les embauchent à un échelon supérieur à celui d'une embauche normale.

Je vais aller jeter un oeil aux appareils que Neo_13 mentionne, merci.

----------


## deathdigger

Mais justement, tu dis bien qu’il est possible de se faire recruter dans de meilleures conditions, ailleurs. Demande à la boîte d’intérim de meilleures conditions et si refus, tu vas ailleurs. J’ai été traité comme une grosse merde une bonne partie de ma carrière, jusqu’à ce que je m’en rende compte et que je décide de ne plus accepter. Tant que t’es dedans, t’as l’impression que c’est normal et que tu n’as pas le choix, mais en fait, si.

----------


## tenshu

De toutes façons la règle dans une entreprise c'est que si tu ne demandes pas il y a peu de chances qu'on te le donne.

----------


## OMar92

> Les rations de combat sont couteuses aussi : au moins 25€/jour.


Je pensais plus aux plats préparés qu'ils contiennent et qui peuvent se trouver à l'unité (et qui doivent être bien moins chers).

----------


## Poon

C'est pas moi qui suis concerné dans le cas présent (je suis titulaire depuis longtemps) mais une des personnes actuellement dans le service est intérimaire, d'où mes interrogations  :;): .

----------


## salakis

Dites, si je prend un taff en full remote dans un autre pays (disons, hors EU, histoire de prendre le pire cas), comment est ce que ca se passerai niveau contrat de travail? Est ce que le contrat doit être français? Qui cotise? Quid de la secu et de la mutuelle? 

Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont eu ce cas de figure?

----------


## Poon

J'ai eu quelques exemples dans la famille (tous pour un employeur hors de l'Union Européenne).

De mémoire et à prendre avec des pincettes parce que la donne a peut-être changé :

Le contrat de travail applicable est celui du pays de ton employeur (c'est loin d'être aussi clair mais en pratique, c'est ce qui s'est produit à chaque fois). Même constat pour le droit du travail.
Le contrat n'a pas à être rédigé en français mais il en faut tout de même un.
Tu es soumis au régime de cotisation sociale du pays de ton employeur, lequel va cotiser à ce régime (et donc pas à la sécurité sociale française). De ton côté, point de vue CPAM :

https://www.henner.com/teletravail-a...urite-sociale/
Même chose pour la retraite.

Pour la mutuelle, je ne saurais dire... Mettons que tu es un employeur aux USA qui te remboursent soins dentaires et lunettes par exemple, je doute très fortement qu'elle couvre les dépenses hors USA. Il faudra sans doute cotiser à une mutuelle française.
Pour les impôts, tu les payes en France si ton domicile fiscal se trouve également en France.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Go topic des carrières et des sous aussi  ::):

----------


## tenshu

> Dites, si je prend un taff en full remote dans un autre pays (disons, hors EU, histoire de prendre le pire cas), comment est ce que ca se passerai niveau contrat de travail? Est ce que le contrat doit être français? Qui cotise? Quid de la secu et de la mutuelle? 
> 
> Est ce que certains d'entre vous ont eu ce cas de figure?


Ce qui compte dans 95% des cas c'est ton pays de résidence.
Si tu es en France il te faut sauf très rares exceptions un contrat français.

Les boîtes qui recrutent en full remote en général passe par un intermédiaire pour établir des contrats dans le bon pays (et a mon avis c'est une belle zone grise au niveau légal/fiscal).
Sinon tu devras faire ça en freelance et balancer tes factures.

----------


## Praetor

> J'ai eu quelques exemples dans la famille (tous pour un employeur hors de l'Union Européenne).
> 
> De mémoire et à prendre avec des pincettes parce que la donne a peut-être changé :
> 
> Le contrat de travail applicable est celui du pays de ton employeur (c'est loin d'être aussi clair mais en pratique, c'est ce qui s'est produit à chaque fois). Même constat pour le droit du travail.
> Le contrat n'a pas à être rédigé en français mais il en faut tout de même un.
> Tu es soumis au régime de cotisation sociale du pays de ton employeur, lequel va cotiser à ce régime (et donc pas à la sécurité sociale française). De ton côté, point de vue CPAM :
> 
> https://www.henner.com/teletravail-a...urite-sociale/
> ...


Faux. C’est le lieu de travail qui compte. Si tu es full remote depuis la France c’est droit du travail français et cotisations à la sécurité sociale française.

----------


## Enyss

> Faux. C’est le lieu de travail qui compte. Si tu es full remote depuis la France c’est droit du travail français et cotisations à la sécurité sociale française.


Pour citer l'URSSAF :
https://www.urssaf.fr/portail/firme-etrangere




> Vous êtes une entreprise établie à l’étranger, vous n’avez pas d’établissement en France et vous souhaitez embaucher un salarié ?
> 
> Lorsque vous embauchez un salarié sur le territoire français, il relève obligatoirement du régime de Sécurité sociale français. Les cotisations doivent être versées en France afin de financer sa protection sociale (prestations familiales, remboursement de frais de santé…).

----------


## salakis

Du coup, si je comprend bien, peu importe le contrat, tant que la boite paye les charges en france?

----------


## Enyss

Non. Là j'ai juste cité l'URSSAF, qui ne s'occupe que des charges. Mais c'est le même principe pour le reste : c'est le droit du travail français qui s'applique (hors exceptions prévues).

----------

